# 2009 Pearson



## fastpassthrough

What would everyone like to see from pearson in 09?


----------



## mdewitt71

a Z-29 or Z-28. :tongue:
7" brace single cam (or even hybrids) to compete with the DXT or XForce SS.:wink:


----------



## marforme

A line of pro series only bows. When I think of Pearson I think of Gander Mtn and Bass Pro, which are 2 places I would never buy a bow. I think it is more of an image thing than anything else. From what I have seen they are way under rated and I believe it is because of that.


----------



## trimantrekokc

marforme said:


> A line of pro series only bows. When I think of Pearson I think of Gander Mtn and Bass Pro, which are 2 places I would never buy a bow. I think it is more of an image thing than anything else. From what I have seen they are way under rated and I believe it is because of that.


you haven't looked at a Bass Pro catalog in the last 2-3 years have you? :shade: they stopped stocking them a while back.....the spoiler was a nice bow for the price


----------



## ba3darcher

bring back the genII with long limbs. best bow they ever made


----------



## SMichaels

A roller guard.


----------



## RightWing

A new updated Spoiler. Bring back cps Hybrid eccentrics. More merchandise and a decent Pearson Quiver.


----------



## venom shooter

*binary cams*

with a solid back wall, like the Z-7 cam. The hybred, unless you had the grooved stop was a little squishy, was easy to roll over stop. I don't think a super short ata would be nessary 32" and 7' brace works very well. Maybe alittle lighter than 3.9 would also be a plus. ya have too keep the Z-7 cam, but have something like 340fps and also a 7' brace speed bow. Just my .02 Thank You, Venom:cocktail:


----------



## marforme

trimantrekokc said:


> you haven't looked at a Bass Pro catalog in the last 2-3 years have you? :shade: they stopped stocking them a while back.....the spoiler was a nice bow for the price


I didn't say that they carried them at all or any time, I said it makes me think of places like those, i.e. box store type.


----------



## Oxymoron

So what happened to that shoot-through rangefinder bow they had at the ATA show?


----------



## FirstShot#2

Pearson already has an awesome line up of single cam bows. How about a 7" brace height 34" ATA and smokin fast hybird cam and a roller guard, smooth draw to a solid wall, about 4 pounds. 350 to 360 IBO I think Richard knows how to do this:wink:. Keep the pricing down if possible.


----------



## Aussie LuvR

Richard......do you now own Pearson?


----------



## trimantrekokc

marforme said:


> I didn't say that they carried them at all or any time, I said it makes me think of places like those, i.e. box store type.


i was just giving you a hard time........they make some nice stuff, sounds like they are working on their image.....


----------



## fastpassthrough

Aussie LuvR said:


> Richard......do you now own Pearson?


Nope just a employee, working with some great people that want to take the next step and build some quality innovative products.


----------



## badbow148

Put a little more draw curve in that Hybrid cam a little more wall I like a true let off and 34''A/A and a 36"A/A you have the limbs Barnsdale and ETI system Strings &cables Stone Mountain Dakotas back. in single and the hybrid.


----------



## K-9

Bring back a longer ata bow. 36-39" ata with at least 7" of bh. Place a binary or hybrid system on it. Oh, and an IBO of 325 fps or better. And keep the barnsdale limbs.


----------



## MitchFolsom

fastpassthrough said:


> What would everyone like to see from pearson in 09?


The return of the Stealth with Binaries on it!


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*longer ata and............*

fancy colors (more choices) M&R Bowstrings


----------



## monty53

Make a Generation III, 36" AtoA, 7" brace height, binary cams, 330 fps.


----------



## TOOL

A Gen III with 8" brace and 38" ata. Hybrid cam with an IBO 325. No Binaries please. Angel wing grip.


----------



## TOOL

Oh yeah, I forgot....Get them to bring back the draw stop.


----------



## NUARCHER

Please locate a dealer closer to the Portland Oregon Metro area would love to try one but only dealer is 3 and half hour drive.


----------



## ZA206

fastpassthrough said:


> What would everyone like to see from pearson in 09?


When did you start working for Pearson???

Oh.... as others have said... bring back the Stealth, this time with smoking fast binaries, keep the angel wing grip, keep the brace height at 7", the ATA around 33" and keep the weight under 4 lbs. IBO the sucker at 350-360 fps... must have a solid draw stop. Keep the drawlenghts to AMO and the letoff near 80%!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep the draw force curve smooth (but stiff, like a GTO) and make it break over sweetly into the valley, no "drop off a cliff" letoffs.

Look into an InVelvet-like finish coat...

-ZA


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bow*



MitchFolsom said:


> The return of the Stealth with Binaries on it!


Hey Mitch- I would like a big ol glass of that also! Love my Stealth! Everyone seems to be building all around Hunting bows ar Target specific bows. Why not a 3D bow that could be all around. A Gen III with 36"-38" ATA, 7 1/2" BH, with Pearson's smooth cams tweaked by Richard to get 330-340 FPS. Would that be too much to ask for? Even have another Idea that would be GREAT that I will PM you or John about.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pride Hunter said:


> Hey Mitch- I would like a big ol glass of that also! Love my Stealth! Everyone seems to be building all around Hunting bows ar Target specific bows. Why not a 3D bow that could be all around. A Gen III with 36"-38" ATA, 7 1/2" BH, with Pearson's smooth cams tweaked by Richard to get 330-340 FPS. Would that be too much to ask for? Even have another Idea that would be GREAT that I will PM you or John about.


Not to derail FPT post, but the Stealth IMO was the best all around bow they've made. I shoot the GII for 3D, but I LOVE my Stealth for everything!


----------



## 2wyoming

Bring back a bow like the Gen II, but not as heavy (slimmer riser, split limbs, and an upgrade of the hurricane cam system)


----------



## bhtr3d

Speaking for myself: A little longer ATA ...something in the line of bianary/twin cam selection:.... Something of my own personal idea. Bring back a design idea just revampped of the torque free riser.


----------



## 2cold1

*Reform the Bishop*

I would like to see a reformed Bishop. (I say Bishop instead of Gen II because the Bishop was split limb and had the Vib X.) Lighten it a little, intergrate a string supperssor, and offer 2 models, one with the angel wing grip, one with a bio grip. Offer a single cam for spots and a dual cam (hybrid or binary) for 3-d. This for the tournament archers, then offer a total new design to take focus off of the X-Force for hunting. Looking forward to the great new stuff for 2009!


----------



## 2wyoming

2cold1 said:


> I would like to see a reformed Bishop. (I say Bishop instead of Gen II because the Bishop was split limb and had the Vib X.) Lighten it a little, intergrate a string supperssor, and offer 2 models, one with the angel wing grip, one with a bio grip. Offer a single cam for spots and a dual cam (hybrid or binary) for 3-d. This for the tournament archers, then offer a total new design to take focus off of the X-Force for hunting. Looking forward to the great new stuff for 2009!



Agreed 100%

I owned a Bishop, and loved that thing.
Kinda wish i wouldnt have gotten rid of it


----------



## NUARCHER

Ok all you Pearson shooters talk to me about the Pearsons I have only shot one and it is the split limb spoiler with the Z-4 cam I believe. Would love to shoot some of the others but the only dealer is about 3 and a half hour drive. I do like a bow that is a little longer A2A say around 36 A2A and a 7 inch BH or more with good speed any suggestions. You just don,t hear much about Pearson here in the southwest and northwest parts of Washington and Oregon.


----------



## lostn50s

*Pearson*

When Pearson held their design a bow contest, people offered suggestions and one year Pearson introduced the Pride, next year with the summitted suggestions the Stealth was born. Two of the best bows Pearson has ever marketed. The Bishop was their other great bow. Now they offer the Z - series bows which is a mediocre bow at best. Some new ideas have surfaced lately though which are some improvements...the Barnsdale limbs, the finish and mounting system on the cams. If they want another great bow add these improvements to a newly designed Stealth...offer an option on the Stealth with the 20 degree grip. Keep the Barnsdale limbs, bring back the Vibx or similar vibration reducing system for the riser. Tweak the Catagory 5 Hurricane cams to get to the 340-350 speed. Keep it around 34" ATA and get Pearson back to building the best bows in the market again...not the direction they took with the Z-series. Face it, once you've owned and shot the Stealth or Pride the Z-series were a major dissapointment. Push the envelope again!


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*more dealers.......*

that would be a plus


----------



## q23d

*Bring back the Gen. II*

Bring back the Gen. II or make a Gen. II. The specs that are a must for me are at least 37" axle to axle, 8" brace height, a speed over 315, a draw length down to 27", a draw stop, and do all of this on a one cam bow. Also get rid of the barnsdale limbs.


----------



## Z-MAN

A true finger bow that's 40+" A.T.A., 9" brace height and weighs less than 5 lbs..


----------



## VA2

A light weight bow around 3.5lbs or less but still have an ATA of 32”or greater. 
It’s my opinion but I think many bowhunters like myself favor a light bow for hunting.


----------



## danslaugenhoup

*Tagret!*

Bring out a target model. No bianaries. 36-38" ATA. Shoot thru system or something different. Also offer some camo choices. Preditor and some other cool camo patterns.


----------



## Adair

*2009*

I would like to see a quality take down recurve added to the line up. 

As far as the compound bow, I am interested in the concept of the Deliverance bow that was being talked about this past winter. I don’t know about the range finder / red dot sight option, but the shoot through ambidextrous riser design is an interesting idea. Looking at it from a manufacturing stand point it is definitely a design worth perfecting. 


One of the features in compound bows that have attracted the attention of some of my hunting buddies are the bows that do not require a bow press to work on. I think that this type of design would be worth developing. Perhaps the shoot through riser design could be modified for a press free take down system.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

CAN SOMEONE MAKE Z-32'S WITH BIO-GRIPS ALREADY!!!!!! I emailed pearson gave you guys an idea from the bottom of my heart. Whats the deal? That bio grip on my spoiler was awesome!!! Imagine that on a z-32 I would have to buy one or do you guys think you could just make me one?


----------



## MitchFolsom

lostn50s said:


> When Pearson held their design a bow contest, people offered suggestions and one year Pearson introduced the Pride, next year with the summitted suggestions the Stealth was born. Two of the best bows Pearson has ever marketed. The Bishop was their other great bow. Now they offer the Z - series bows which is a mediocre bow at best. Some new ideas have surfaced lately though which are some improvements...the Barnsdale limbs, the finish and mounting system on the cams. If they want another great bow add these improvements to a newly designed Stealth...offer an option on the Stealth with the 20 degree grip. Keep the Barnsdale limbs, bring back the Vibx or similar vibration reducing system for the riser. Tweak the Catagory 5 Hurricane cams to get to the 340-350 speed. Keep it around 34" ATA and get Pearson back to building the best bows in the market again...not the direction they took with the Z-series. Face it, once you've owned and shot the Stealth or Pride the Z-series were a major dissapointment. Push the envelope again!


I'd like to get some of that also.


----------



## selectarchery

I'd like to see a longer axle to axle (36-37") parallel limb bow with great speed. Needs to have the smooth draw of the Z-7 cam and an interesting riser design - don't want it to look like every other bow out there. Would be great to offer the biogrip as an option...that would be freakish!

I've got to disagree with some of you guys on the Z bows - for the money, you can't go wrong. Sure, the Stealth was a great, great bow, but it cost between $150-200 more than the Z bows. We can't compare these two equally to be fair. The Z bows hold great, shoot great and are a great bargain for the price...which brings me to the next point....

please don't go with the rest of the bow companies that think they can charge an arm and a leg for a bow.  Pearson is a company for hunters and target shooters that want a great bow at a great price. Escalating the price will do absolutely nothing for sales!!!

Jim


----------



## mattcrov

36-38" ATA, beyond parallel limbs. 
Neutral to minimal deflex riser 7"+ brace height, 
Suitable for longer draw lengths 30"+ adjusting on a single cam. 
Solid back wall. 
Small valley. 
Fast cam 
Better limb pocket system(pivoting + locking)
Stabilizer inserts front and rear,.
Multiple sight fixing holes to adjust height. 
Smooth and silent. 
Better string suppressor. 
Custom color options.
New design (different from everything else out there). 
Integrated slim grip with optional wood for hunters
Must be compatible with most bow presses. 
+ Barnsdale, eti, etc etc etc


----------



## lostn50s

selectarchery said:


> I'd like to see a longer axle to axle (36-37") parallel limb bow with great speed. Needs to have the smooth draw of the Z-7 cam and an interesting riser design - don't want it to look like every other bow out there. Would be great to offer the biogrip as an option...that would be freakish!
> 
> I've got to disagree with some of you guys on the Z bows - for the money, you can't go wrong. Sure, the Stealth was a great, great bow, but it cost between $150-200 more than the Z bows. We can't compare these two equally to be fair. The Z bows hold great, shoot great and are a great bargain for the price...which brings me to the next point....
> 
> please don't go with the rest of the bow companies that think they can charge an arm and a leg for a bow. Pearson is a company for hunters and target shooters that want a great bow at a great price. Escalating the price will do absolutely nothing for sales!!!
> 
> Jim


Jim;

I agree with quite a bit of your posting but what would you compare the Stealth to. Pearson has not made a comparable bow since. What do they have in their 2008 catalog that you would consider a preimer bow? The TX-4 is nothing more than a Z-bow with those funky deer hoof cut-outs! My point exactly was Pearson quit making a top of the line bow that would compete with the big three when they dropped the Stealth, Pride, Bishop or Gen II. Lets face it...We know Pearson can make the best bow on the market, they have done it before, get back to it. They have a great manufacturing facility, they have the best people that are passionate about building bows working for them, without a doubt they have the BEST customer service in the market. We need them to build another line of Premier bows. I don't have a problem with them having the Z-series bow in their line...there is market for them. There is also a big market looking for the best...something Pearson IN MY OPINION has strayed from. I hate to admit it but I, (a Pearson shooter since day 1) recently bought a new Hoyt...something I thought I would never, ever do! Please Pearson help me get back to my roots!

Shoot straight guys and gals!
Hit the X's

Rob


----------



## selectarchery

lostn50s said:


> Jim;
> 
> I hate to admit it but I, (a Pearson shooter since day 1) recently bought a new Hoyt...something I thought I would never, ever do! Please Pearson help me get back to my roots!
> 
> Shoot straight guys and gals!
> Hit the X's
> 
> Rob


Rob,
I can barely see through my tears to type this post. A little part of my heart just died here :wink::tongue:. Just razzin' ya! If you ended up going to another brand, then I think that shows your frustration and I agree with your post to a point. There has been no Bishop/Gen II/Stealth type of bow for the past couple of years. I think that Pearson has been really concentrating on the hunting market. That being said, I would like to see a nice premier target model and a nice premier hunting rig come out that is jaw dropping nice. I'd also like them to keep the Z bows and TX, as they fit a good niche of shooters looking for a great hunting bow that doesn't need a mortgage to be able to purchase!

Jim


----------



## xtracker

I would like to see Pearson make a real target bow again. Their belief is that bigger bows dont sell well enough to mess with, but they still want their staff to preform at a high level.


----------



## ChaseBaker

New Grip
String Surrpressor
Finish
Strings( M&R )

Shorter ATA and faster... keep the bow fairly heavy


----------



## lostn50s

selectarchery said:


> Rob,
> I can barely see through my tears to type this post. A little part of my heart just died here :wink::tongue:. Just razzin' ya! If you ended up going to another brand, then I think that shows your frustration and I agree with your post to a point. There has been no Bishop/Gen II/Stealth type of bow for the past couple of years. I think that Pearson has been really concentrating on the hunting market. That being said, I would like to see a nice premier target model and a nice premier hunting rig come out that is jaw dropping nice. I'd also like them to keep the Z bows and TX, as they fit a good niche of shooters looking for a great hunting bow that doesn't need a mortgage to be able to purchase!
> 
> Jim


Jim;

Didn't get rid of my Stealth's...still have 3 of them, they are still my favorite. I'm just hoping they will be adding some nice choices again.

rob


----------



## J.C.

I know I wont get it, but I want a 41" ata, 7" bh bow similar to the Mathews Conquest, but with either a version of the binaries or a true dual cam system. make it smooooth. 310 ibo is plenty fast for me.

it'll never happen....


----------



## Snood Slapper

I have to agree with a lot of what Jim says here. I too like a little longer ATA in the 36-38 inch range. I also really like solo cams; and the Z-7 is one of the best, if not the best, out there. I think there should be other cam offerings as well though to broaden Pearsons appeal; but don't just do away with the solos. If you can find a way to get the masses that want a dual/hybrid/binary or whatever type system again; and make a real break through and make it smoother and less harsh than anyone elses, that will knock 'em dead. Hell, make a system that makes even me want one.

I'd also stay with solid limbs (Barnsdales). Bring back a true target/finger's bow at 40 inches, or more. Front and rear stabilizer bushings. Also, I'd like to see Pearson offer camo patterns that no-one else does; like ASAT or maybe Predator; maybe at least as an option. I don't see a problem with the finish like some of you. My TX-4 Tarjac dip is perfect.


----------



## selectarchery

lostn50s said:


> Jim;
> 
> Didn't get rid of my Stealth's...still have 3 of them, they are still my favorite. I'm just hoping they will be adding some nice choices again.
> 
> rob


That's music to my ears!! :darkbeer: I agree and I think we'll see that with Richard coming on board.


----------



## NUARCHER

Are there any Pearson shooters here in the Portland, Or-Vancouver,Wa area I would love to try a Pearson. As I have stated earlier I have only shot a Pearson spoiler with split limbs and the Z-4 cam and it is sweet. If that bow says anything about how nice the newer model Pearson bows shoot then I really need to try one. Thank you 
NU


----------



## bowshooter73

Show me a 38" single cam bow with a brace of 7-7.5", an IBO speed of 310-315. If I seen this in 09', I'd buy another Pearson, no problem.


----------



## Adair

*09*

I think Pearson is missing out on the growing market of female shooters as well. I have seen more and more ladies getting into the sport each year. I don’t know how many of them are into hunting, but they do seem to have a growing interest in target shooting. I think some of the other bow manufacturers that saw this trend and capitalized on it by producing bows with good speed, short draw lengths and low poundage, made a wise decision. 

Now let me give my two cents on the cam system. I must admit that I like one cam bows the best. I think that that the Z bows are a great direction for Pearson to go. Let’s face it; as far as binary systems, twin cams and aggressive speed are concerned we have several options when you walk into a pro shop. If you are looking for a smooth quiet bow that is simple to tune, for a long time only one company came to mind. I feel that bringing new competition into the single cam bow market is something that was long past due. With that said, I do respect the following that Pearson has had with the Stealth. It was a nice system and I can understand how disappointing it was to a lot of shooters when it was removed from the line up. 

Maybe what Pearson needs to develop is a radical bow riser with a unique camo pattern and target color. Then offer it with either a single or binary cam. This would satisfy the majority of shooters and allow Pearson to target a much larger market.


----------



## z34mann

Im not going to jump on the speed wagon. I have never shot a better bow than the z34. I would like to see some work done on the cam so the string doesnt get wore so quick


----------



## 20ftup

*Bow for the ladies*

I am proud to shoot for Pearson and I absolutely love my z34 as I did my freedom pro I think my z34 stacks up well against bows such as the drenalin but if you shoot a short draw low poundage like a lady would shoot you cant get a tx4 or z bow to fit the bill. They ladies are joining our sport in droves give em a top of the line bow to shoot, dont worry about the speed boys Richard will bring that.


----------



## screamingeagle

ZA206 said:


> When did you start working for Pearson???
> 
> Oh.... as others have said... bring back the Stealth, this time with smoking fast binaries, keep the angel wing grip, keep the brace height at 7", the ATA around 33" and keep the weight under 4 lbs. IBO the sucker at 350-360 fps... must have a solid draw stop. Keep the drawlenghts to AMO and the letoff near 80%!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Keep the draw force curve smooth (but stiff, like a GTO) and make it break over sweetly into the valley, no "drop off a cliff" letoffs.
> 
> Look into an InVelvet-like finish coat...
> 
> -ZA


+1 but 34" ata and no roller guard


----------



## fastpassthrough

20ftup said:


> I am proud to shoot for Pearson and I absolutely love my z34 as I did my freedom pro I think my z34 stacks up well against bows such as the drenalin but if you shoot a short draw low poundage like a lady would shoot you cant get a tx4 or z bow to fit the bill. They ladies are joining our sport in droves give em a top of the line bow to shoot, dont worry about the speed boys Richard will bring that.


What about a 24" draw shooting 280 ibo: eek: will that work? we shot a 26" 303 and a 28" 322 just some test numbers


----------



## Adair

It sounds like you’re ahead of the game. With a name like fastpassthrough I didn’t think finding speed would be a challenge.


----------



## dabishop_57

xtracker said:


> I would like to see Pearson make a real target bow again. Their belief is that bigger bows dont sell well enough to mess with, but they still want their staff to preform at a high level.


True I would love to see an all tournament style bow. A 34 in bow is great but it just isn't working for me in tournaments.

I would love to see a roller guard as well as a shoot true riser, and ata around 38-40 in. I also love those hybrid cams. 

I have met Richard personally and he seems to be taking Pearson to the next level.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

Please please please, Bio grip z 32 or 34


----------



## minibrutearcher

*Ok, it's time for me to speak up!*

Yes, I am guilty, I am one of the ones responsible in some way for the Stealth. I am glad everyone likes it. OK, here is my 2009 recommendation!

A Gen II type bow, ATA between 36-37. (I heard this at a lot of tournaments and I must admit, I loved my GII but I want Stealth speed!)
Brace height between 6.5 - & 7 inches. (with the new STS systems a shorter brace height doesn't slap you like the old ones did!)
Offer it with the Z-Cam or Hybrid Cam.
Offer it in Flame Thrower Red or Thunder Blue!


Call it "Thunder I!"

Long live Pearson - The shooters Bow Company!
D. Massey


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

*my 2 cents*

34"-36" with 7" or more brace height and speeds around 330-340.
Keep your angel wing grip and make the riser light.
I really like the z-cam but would shoot another style that is not harsh or with rapid roll over. Solid wall or a draw stop is a must!!!!
Keep it simple and cost effective appeal to the masses not one single or certain niche'. And advertise, advertise, advertise. Have all the dealers do it locally in papers or outdoor writings. And advertise,advertise,and advertise!!!
Build a larger base then offer niche bows, finger, long ata and brace heights funky colors and finishes.

No matter what you need to offer a light poundage typically "girl" color so daughters, girlfriends or wives can get a Pearson. I would be willing to bet you would sell more of those than the "snakeskin" design. at least offer it in red or blue not just camo.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Most of said it already, Gen III. I was very surprised to see the Pearson 2008 lineup with no longer ATA target spec bows. The new cams are great but why no target rig? 

A Gen III would be the beez kneez. But make it for lower draw lengths, 26" please. I had to do some pretty narly modifications to my Gen II with short limbs to get it to hit 26". I shot great, but I lost about 7lbs off peak weight and a bit of efficiency to boot just to get to work for my dl. The bow still was a shooter though. Shot some of my best scores with it.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

*one more thing*

How about 320fps at 28" draw and 55# range. With no tweeking.
Now that would be sweet!!!!!
Seriously 320's easy at 55-60lb. would be great.
Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## fastpassthrough

KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> How about 320fps at 28" draw and 55# range. With no tweeking.
> Now that would be sweet!!!!!
> Seriously 320's easy at 55-60lb. would be great.
> Is that too much to ask ?


should not be a problem as long as you drop your arrow weight to ibo or 5 grains per pound


----------



## JbarC

Heck, bring back the old Pearson Fame and the Grey Ghost.

2 of the best bows I ever shot. (Am I showing my age?)


----------



## waylonb19

Bring back the Stealth....best shooting bow I have ever owned...must have a solid wall or draw stop...I am mainly a hunter so something a little lighter would be nice....angel wing grip....AFFORDABLE


----------



## lostn50s

No input from the Doughboy on Pearson ??? Where are you, still playing with that new Bear? You know you want another new Pearson...see if you can get them to make you one with an 18" draw.


----------



## 68doughboy

No, Lostn50s. My DL is not 18 but 18.5 j/k. I would like to see Pearson make some higher end bows to compete with the other companys. I thinks that Pearson could make a much better bow than they do. I would also like to see bows that can go to the shorter DL for us that are challenged in that way. Also as stated by someone else is that Pearson should build a bow(s) for the ladies. It sound that there are a lot more ladies starting to shoot. Also I personally like the dual cams that they had before. I believe they need to keep the Z series to compete with the other bow companys. I would like Pearson to bring back the Pride, Slealth, and a target bow. I did get another bow from Bear but my main bow is still a Pearson Diesel. I would like to try a pride because I like the angle grip.


----------



## 442fps

Hi Richard ,

can you make the HCA Supreme Pro better ?


----------



## sagecreek

First off,

congrats Richard on the new job! :thumb:

Secondly,

I loved the Bishop I had.

I would like to see a 36-37" 7" brace dual purpose 3D/hunting bow. One bow that does it all for me with pretty good speed.

I really like the angel-winged grip, but I must admit I havent' tried the Bio grip everyone is talking about.

Will you be using the 2-track binaries? :wink:

If you need a Beta-tester, just let me know.


----------



## pinshooter

I'll have to admit I haven't shot any of the pearson bows but I do like the looks of the single cams. My vote is for you to at least keep some single cams in the line up that have decent speed and comfortable draw.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

fastpassthrough said:


> should not be a problem as long as you drop your arrow weight to ibo or 5 grains per pound


TO HAVE THAT SPEED AT LOWER POUNDAGE,
I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO THAT !!!!! 

WHEN CAN WE EXPECT A SNEEK PEEK ???
I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO GIVE IT TEST RUN HERE IN PA !!!


----------



## lostn50s

*Ideas !!!*

Sound like a fair amount of ideas for Pearson to ponder over. Nice to know that they are interested in what we are requesting. Lots of good ideas submitted but now lets see what Pearson decides to do. Hope they will move in the right direction, sounds like a lot of us didn't care for the direction they were headed lately.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish

As from a dealers point of view and a Pearson Dealer .I'd love to see them add the adjustability in draw length like in the Hoyt or better yet Whisper Creek.The later makes it easy to adjust with out having to keep extra mods in stock.Also I'd like to see better accessory's for the bows.The quiver style is a through back of years gone by.Keep at least 1 bow in the 29-30in ata range.I will say that Pearson is making one heck of a bow at a great price and please stay with Barnesdale!


----------



## amarchery

*center track*

Something with a Binary Center Track type cam system like on the Center Pivot riser bows. Great cam style. No lean. Efficient Little more beaf/material on the cam for durability. 

34" range is a good length. Doesn't particularly have to be a screamer with speed. 310-320 range IBO, very quiet and smooth, with a 8" brace. Excellent nock travel. Shoots efficient with a 50-60 lb pull at 27-29" draw since most shooters fit this draw length. Smooth over into letoff.

Make it in two versions. A fancy version that hits the price range from $600-$750 and then the same bow in a version in the $400-$500 range. Build the perfect hunting bow and they will come.

More and more folks are shooting 50-60 lb bows! No need for 70 lb for most game in North America. 

If you can build a smooth 60# bow to shoot a 380-400 gr hunting arrow in the 290 fps range you are in business. No challenge huh.

Good luck with your new position.


----------



## Evinrude

An indoor bow one with a 7 or 8'' brace height and 38 or 39'' ata


----------



## fastpassthrough

Ttt


----------



## flathead

First of all I have owned a Mcpherson bishop and edge 05 models. Also I have a 06 stealth. My problem is this with Pearson. These three bows were in my opinion the three best bows that pearson has ever made. I think that when Brad Mcpherson left Pearson that they tried to cut corners in every aspect of the bow. This is what my 06 stealth had ; pivoting limb pockets, vibx, vapor trail strings. The 07 stealth had none of these KEY features but they wanted the same retail price. Where are the hurricane hybrid cams? All that I see are single cam garbage on thier bows. I bought Pearson in the past because of these main key featues. Also Pearson shoots the IBO speed that they advertise. If I wanted a dog I would race out and buy a Parker today. If I wanted 1992 technology today I would race out and buy and buy a solocam. The resale value of a Pearson is garbage. If the same bow had Hoyt or Mathews painted somewhere on it you would get double the price of a Pearson. Pearson had the right ideas in 05 and 06. If you want to ever get me to purchase another Pearson look back to these two years when corners were not being cut.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Hmmm*

Most everyone that has some feedback says the Stealth is one of the best bows they ever shot. Glad I still have mine!:wink:


----------



## tiner64

is it "teaser pic time" luv' to see the proto-type :darkbeer:

sounds interesting


----------



## sheldon5b

*What I'd like to see from Pearson the most...*

... is a dealer in my area! 
Recently I went to the one listed for our area on their website and was told "Pearson? I haven't sold them in 10 years!! Nobody around here shoots them..." (I smell "opportunity" don't you?) He then promptly tried to sell me a Mathews (which, in his case, is probably what he should have done and I'm not faulting him for that). 
I've owned 3 different Pearson bows, two I like and one I don't...I would like to try another one sometime in the not too distant future.
I could always buy a new one from Jim at Select Archery, he's a swell guy and has very reasonable prices, but I really would want to shoot the model I am interested in before I bought it. I also believe in shopping local whenever possible to try and help keep a "good" dealer in business. 
So PEARSON, please sign up a GOOD dealer in the Jacksonville Florida area (if you have one and are keeping it a secret, please let me know)
BTW, the people in customer service at Pearson are first class...please pass that on.


----------



## BradMc26

MitchFolsom said:


> The return of the Stealth with Binaries on it!


Ditto on this!

I really like my Stealth. That being said, I kind of feel like Pearson has gotten away from the last two years what drew me to them in the first place. JMO.

I would like to see a bow:

31-33 ATA Range
Binaries with a hard wall/draw stop
Pivoting limb pockets
Keep the Angel Wing Grip
Under 4 lbs
Minumum of 340 fps
Draw lengths that go down to at least 25" for us shorter DL guys
MO Treestand or Predator/ASAT Pattern with a little bit better finish
$500-600 price tag 
Hat with bow purchase

Is that asking too much?


----------



## bhtr3d

sheldon5b said:


> ... is a dealer in my area!
> Recently I went to the one listed for our area on their website and was told "Pearson? I haven't sold them in 10 years!! Nobody around here shoots them..." (I smell "opportunity" don't you?) He then promptly tried to sell me a Mathews (which, in his case, is probably what he should have done and I'm not faulting him for that).
> I've owned 3 different Pearson bows, two I like and one I don't...I would like to try another one sometime in the not too distant future.
> I could always buy a new one from Jim at Select Archery, he's a swell guy and has very reasonable prices, but I really would want to shoot the model I am interested in before I bought it. I also believe in shopping local whenever possible to try and help keep a "good" dealer in business.
> So PEARSON, please sign up a GOOD dealer in the Jacksonville Florida area (if you have one and are keeping it a secret, please let me know)
> BTW, the people in customer service at Pearson are first class...please pass that on.


I believe there is a new dealer/ pro shop in the Jax area that will be carrying Pearsons.


----------



## Xiisign

z34mann said:


> Im not going to jump on the speed wagon. I have never shot a better bow than the z34. I would like to see some work done on the cam so the string doesnt get wore so quick


I agree and I think it could weigh just a hair less...........


----------



## coonhound

I'll chime in with several of the others, a longer ATA, my pereference is 36" and a Brace height of 7.5" - 8", keep a nice slim grip, solid draw stop, Good sized valley and a speed of 305 - 315. Keep it around 4 lbs and hopefully it won't require a ton of bolt on vibration dampaners to make it quiet. I'm more interested in forgivness than speed. 

****


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

*1 more suggestion*

After seeing the unfinished bow limb section with the ETI at my local dealer The limbs would look great just logo-ed and clear coated for target bows and I personally really like Elite Archery limbs with camo on the faces and the sides o'natural.
Please consider offering limbs showing the Barnsdales with the ETI's with just the logo and some shine.That would be excellent.
Please!!!!


----------



## McCann

fastpassthrough said:


> What would everyone like to see from pearson in 09?


36 ATA
choice of cam systems, single, hybrid, binary........the next great leap in evolution...etc
medium tan riser
black tipped limbs with desert digital camo on the rest of the limb


----------



## NUARCHER

Not quite sure how to move a post from one thread to the next here on AT but of you staff folks for Pearson please read and if you would like to reply via PM that would be great. The post title is Staffers thank you.


----------



## lefty9000

Hey Richard, do what you did for the Supreme Pro and you got a winner for sure.


----------



## Flip Flop

I would like to see a bow that has NO cam lean/limb twist or if it does at the very least a way to fix it..........there was a reason they came out with a split yoke many moons ago:wink:

If binary type is what folks want maybe something similar to Darton's with the yoke.


----------



## fastpassthrough

*Looks Good!*

Keep them coming


----------



## gpalma

A 40-42" ATA, single-cam target model with a little longer valley. Non-parallel limb design. 8" brace height, option of 65/80% and IBO's at 305fps range. Small grip (or no grip), anodized colors, laminated limbs of your OWN manufacture...believe it or not, Pearson had some of the finest laminated limbs in the biz from 1986-1990 (XE Hunter, AT Classic, Grey Ghost). Cannot imagine that they'd forgotten how to make them. This model could also be offered in a mild cam version with a longer valley (ala AccuWheel).


----------



## goofy2788

I do have to agree with most here...I have an 05 bishop with the hurricane cams....I'd like to see a bow similar to that design again. I love my z34...nice smooth cam, good speed but I'd love to see what that bow would do with a Binary/dual cam set-up on it.

Richard, It's nice to have you on board....just do me one favor and don't over engineer the bows to where the cost takes them outta of the average joes price range....that's one of the key reasons I support pearson.


----------



## RightWing

KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> After seeing the unfinished bow limb section with the ETI at my local dealer The limbs would look great just logo-ed and clear coated for target bows and I personally really like Elite Archery limbs with camo on the faces and the sides o'natural.
> Please consider offering limbs showing the Barnsdales with the ETI's with just the logo and some shine.That would be excellent.
> Please!!!!


Yep, me too!! Would Like the Elite style limbs on the Pearson.


----------



## bhtr3d

gpalma said:


> A 40-42" ATA, single-cam target model with a little longer valley. Non-parallel limb design. 8" brace height, option of 65/80% and IBO's at 305fps range. Small grip (or no grip), anodized colors, laminated limbs of your OWN manufacture...believe it or not, Pearson had some of the finest laminated limbs in the biz from 1986-1990 (XE Hunter, AT Classic, Grey Ghost). Cannot imagine that they'd forgotten how to make them. This model could also be offered in a mild cam version with a longer valley (ala AccuWheel).



Umm....I do believe that Dave Barnsdale was the limb builder at Pearson back in the 80s/early 90s..when they were in Pine Bluff Ark.


----------



## fastpassthrough

goofy2788 said:


> I do have to agree with most here...I have an 05 bishop with the hurricane cams....I'd like to see a bow similar to that design again. I love my z34...nice smooth cam, good speed but I'd love to see what that bow would do with a Binary/dual cam set-up on it.
> 
> Richard, It's nice to have you on board....just do me one favor and don't over engineer the bows to where the cost takes them outta of the average joes price range....that's one of the key reasons I support pearson.


Thanks its all about quality fair priced products that perform as good or better then the higher cost products for sure oh by the way im shooting the above mentioned bow now it is the same speed as the speed force but has a much smoother draw because of the 13 1/2" limb instead of the 13" limb on the speed force.


----------



## gpalma

bhtr3d said:


> Umm....I do believe that Dave Barnsdale was the limb builder at Pearson back in the 80s/early 90s..when they were in Pine Bluff Ark.


Partially correct. He went to American Archery in 1984.

I started working for Pearson at Pine Bluff in 1985 and he was already gone. It wasn't until Pearson started making the laminated recurve limbs (XE Hunter) that they finally made a solid-built limb in the timeframe noted earlier. The 87-90 models in particular had extremely low failure rate.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Ideas*

Would it be possible to build a bow with an adjustable riser that slides apart to adjust the ATA from say a 33" to a 37"? Include an extra set of strings/cables for each different ATA set-up. An all around bow for Hunting, Target, or 3D. The Pearson Transformer!


----------



## sagecreek

Come on Richard, through us a bone. We are dying out here.


----------



## grouse

A slightly longer ATA seems to be the theme here. If you take a look at teh success of the diamond marquis, its roughly 35" ata has big round cams for smooth draw and decent speed in the 320 range. Take this same bow drop the BH a touch, you can do that with a longer ATA, and put a dual cam or binary style set up and I think you have a winning combination. Its all about balance and that set up would do well to balance speed, draw, geometry, etc.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bows*

Another "Goofy" idea. Would the pully's make the draw easier? Maybe not feasable in this form but the overall idea????


----------



## gpalma

Bring back the Peason "Advantage", LOL. Bet that 99% of archers today never even saw one, let alone held one.


----------



## bhtr3d

gpalma said:


> Bring back the Peason "Advantage", LOL. Bet that 99% of archers today never even saw one, let alone held one.


LOL....I held one . shot one.


----------



## Gary73

More Dealers

And a bow in the X-force 82nd guise 350fps area.


----------



## sagecreek

Pride Hunter said:


> Another "Goofy" idea. Would the pully's make the draw easier? Maybe not feasable in this form but the overall idea????


No,

that would make it harder and a terrible string angle. Can't hurt to ask though.


----------



## gpalma

bhtr3d said:


> LOL....I held one . shot one.


Right...LOL.


----------



## bricky

I would also like to see a dedicated short draw length (25-27" DL) speed bow! Same as bradMc26.
Virtually impossible to get into this faster range as a lot of bows will generally only hit their straps @ 29-30" DL.
Something around 65# so we wont have to pull our bloody sholders out everytime we want a bit of extra speed:lol:
A short ATA would be perfect & would also help with any weight issues. ASAT camo would be nice as well. 
Like the idea of a hat as well:tongue:
Go the shorties!!!:wink:
Regards
Phil


----------



## gpalma

35" ATA Flagship model, 7.25-7.5" BH, modular binary w/65/80% options, parallel limb design, 27-27.5" riser, string stop that is not near sight window w/integral roller guard, grip panels, in-house laminated limbs, try to keep it at 4# max, offer at 50, 60 & 70#, put top quality string/cables on it...retail at $850-900.


----------



## Guest

somthing 40 inches long.... 7 inches brace height... 300+ fps ibo....60-65% let off....


----------



## ats

RightWing said:


> Bring back cps Hybrid eccentrics.





RIGHT ON!


----------



## Danny279

I love my Z-34 and in my opinion can't be beat for the money. With that said I do have one complaint, which may not be important to some, but it's the finish. The cut outs on the riser just take something away from the bow. They are squared off, and frankly, make the bow look "cheap". The deer hoof cut-outs are even worst in my opinion. And the camo is not very good either. When I saw that Tarjac was doing the camo I thought it would be awesome but the look and durability of the finish is anything but. In fact, to put it nicely, the camo on my Z was and is TERRIBLE! I'm not sure if these are some of the things that keep the cost down on this bow but I just have to believe that if other companies can make a less expensive bow that looks good.....so can Pearson!


----------



## georgiabuckdan

z-32 or 34 with biogrip cant believe no one agrees with me on that! or has mentioned it. That would be the bomb of course with any improvements along the way


----------



## team_TRX

Pride Hunter said:


> Another "Goofy" idea. Would the pully's make the draw easier? Maybe not feasable in this form but the overall idea????



That bow is already in production.......Bladerunner Archery


----------



## MitchFolsom

TTT. I know there are more ideas out there. I just don't know if Richard has time to produce all of our wants and needs. But I'm sure he will try hard.


----------



## bbahunter

BradMc26 said:


> Ditto on this!
> 
> I really like my Stealth. That being said, I kind of feel like Pearson has gotten away from the last two years what drew me to them in the first place. JMO.
> 
> I would like to see a bow:
> 
> 31-33 ATA Range
> Binaries with a hard wall/draw stop
> Pivoting limb pockets
> Keep the Angel Wing Grip
> Under 4 lbs
> Minumum of 340 fps
> Draw lengths that go down to at least 25" for us shorter DL guys
> MO Treestand or Predator/ASAT Pattern with a little bit better finish
> $500-600 price tag
> Hat with bow purchase
> 
> Is that asking too much?



Iam with Brad on this, also you need to get more dealers out there selling the bows, i don't have a dealer close by.


----------



## cwa1104sab

My request is a simple one... how about a phone number on there website so I can actually call someone if I have a question??


----------



## NUARCHER

Ditto +1 on more dealers


----------



## MitchFolsom

cwa1104sab said:


> My request is a simple one... how about a phone number on there website so I can actually call someone if I have a question??


1-800-441-6734

Anyone that answers thet phone WILL help you!
Best customer service in the buisness!


----------



## gjs4

How about something similar to a GTO- without elites wait time or drama..or a z30......

you're a speedbow guy- you know what we like. :wink:mI have had 2 of Monos creations and an 06 Stealth- all great bows....just started hunting chronos as much as deer


----------



## bowaholic77

Everyone keeps harping about another 350 fps bow......This is what I would like to see. Lets take a step back for once. It sems that when bows first hit the 320 mark they were hard to draw and now a 320 bow is one of the easiest. Now that 350 has been achieved by several companys let see 330-340 that is easy to draw. Use the same technology/designs that helped them hit 350 but back down on the harsh cams.

And I dont mean simply smooth draw because many these days are smooth. But #60 on these 350 bows feels like #70. Give me something that feels like a single cam around 330-340 fps.


----------



## screamingeagle

bowaholic77 said:


> Everyone keeps harping about another 350 fps bow......This is what I would like to see. Lets take a step back for once. It sems that when bows first hit the 320 mark they were hard to draw and now a 320 bow is one of the easiest. Now that 350 has been achieved by several companys let see 330-340 that is easy to draw. Use the same technology/designs that helped them hit 350 but back down on the harsh cams.
> 
> And I dont mean simply smooth draw because many these days are smooth. But #60 on these 350 bows feels like #70. Give me something that feels like a single cam around 330-340 fps.


I don't mean to hijack this thread but Richard did this with the Iron Mace in my opinion. So....I guess he could do it with Pearson too.


----------



## Mr.Optics

How about:

Binary cams.
31 ata.
Thinner, lighter riser.
different camo patterns.


----------



## cwa1104sab

MitchFolsom said:


> 1-800-441-6734
> 
> Anyone that answers thet phone WILL help you!
> Best customer service in the buisness!


Thanks all I'm looking to get is a modules, it's a simple one


----------



## bowaholic77

screamingeagle said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread but Richard did this with the Iron Mace in my opinion. So....I guess he could do it with Pearson too.


I dont consider that hi-jacking. And as far as the IM is concerned......I thought it was/is as fine bow, all around very nice. But to me it still had the draw characteristics of all the speed bows. 

I'm really not a fan of single cam bows, but they do have a really nice draw.

Maybe a revamped dual cam bow??????


----------



## gpalma

Things have changed a bit it seems  Ben Pearson/Himalayan Industries used to have their new product planning meetings in very early May so that they could produce programs by Oct, catalogs by the Nov/Dec timeframe and samples ready for the SHOT Show in middle Jan. Of course, that was when their top selling models went to the dealer at $120-150 before discounts and they did $6-10M in sales (mid-late 1980's). My turf did $1.2M is total sales. That was a lot of Renegades, Spoilers and Grey Ghosts  Of course that still didn't stop them from going T-U right after they clobbered the market with those models  A little trivia....

---------------------------------------

Being the type that is not a balls-out speed guy and more accuracy oriented, how about a laminated recurve limb model of a more conventional limb angle design? 43" ATA, 8" brace height, 65% relaxation, no grip (ala Apex), a cam more on the lines of a Wedel design, 452X cables and 8125 string. Anodized riser. IBO around 305fps, give or take. Wouldn't be a huge seller, but the indoor spot market seems to be pretty stabile with very few manufacturers having solid offerings today. 

Although it was a different time, a very similarly-designed accuracy bow put Pearson back on the map back in 1985. They had a pretty solid run of products for the next 4 years that likely made more market penetration than any other company of the day.


----------



## MoNofletch

Richard

How about bringing a pure hunting rig back to the market. The Diamondback was Pearsons #1 selling bow for 3-4 years straight. It was slow by today's standard, but you could stack arrows all day with it from any position in a tree!!!!


Diamonback XL Nice and smooth...33"

Spoiler EXTREME...Binary camed speed bow!

Stealth 2 Re-work that great bow and give it the RB touch!!


----------



## fastpassthrough

MoNofletch said:


> Richard
> 
> How about bringing a pure hunting rig back to the market. The Diamondback was Pearsons #1 selling bow for 3-4 years straight. It was slow by today's standard, but you could stack arrows all day with it from any position in a tree!!!!
> 
> 
> Diamonback XL Nice and smooth...33"
> 
> Spoiler EXTREME...Binary camed speed bow!
> 
> Stealth 2 Re-work that great bow and give it the RB touch!!


Great Ideas! You know i have to have a 340 + bow in the line up for sure


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*Add More Salesmen............*

To Help Set Up Dealers.....more Salesmen + More Dealers = More Product.......................


----------



## JOE PA

*Stealth?*

I also miss the Stealth in the lineup. I know that many like their single cams, but the CPS system, to me, is the easiest to tune for broadheads and very forgiving. Pearson just needed to keep a longer draw stop tab on it like the Champions had. I doubt it will happen with binaries being all the rage now, but no one, IMHO, ever really took the CPS to the nth degree like it could have been. Lots of energy storage, smooth transitions, straight and level nock travel, and shaped and weighted to smooth out the shot. If you had a Stealth type flagship bow that offered a Z7 type single, binary type, and the ultimized hybrid cam system, you could sell a bunch to very happy owners. I must admit that a true 325-330 IBO hybrid would probably be soundly outsold by a 340 IBO binary, or even a 315-320 IBO single, but it would be an awesome bow. KEEP THE BARNSDALE LIMBS!


----------



## tmolina

*keep its price down....*

Can we get one with Predator camo? Stick with Barsdale limbs and top of the line strings and the awesome wood grip....Also stay $200 cheaper than the other top of the line brands. Make sure it hits its rate IBO speed too.


----------



## Dbery

I'd like a SOLID. hunting bow, laminated limbs. Smoooooth draw , very very fast at 27" draw, 30 to 32 ata. 7" bh. and easy to tune. Light Weight.BUT VERY RIGDED. Make the draw curve all at ounce and then drop out.
Thanks
Dbery


----------



## shooter444002

how about a different grip, hate the grip on z 32,34, pitbull(the angle wings) the sidewinder grip is sure great on the kids bows to help them not hit their are starting out.


----------



## tmolina

*more stuff*



tmolina said:


> Can we get one with Predator camo? Stick with Barsdale limbs and top of the line strings and the awesome wood grip....Also stay $200 cheaper than the other top of the line brands. Make sure it hits its rate IBO speed too.


How about one you can work on without a bow press too.


----------



## uabdave

*agree wholeheartedly*



flathead said:


> First of all I have owned a Mcpherson bishop and edge 05 models. Also I have a 06 stealth. My problem is this with Pearson. These three bows were in my opinion the three best bows that pearson has ever made. I think that when Brad Mcpherson left Pearson that they tried to cut corners in every aspect of the bow. This is what my 06 stealth had ; pivoting limb pockets, vibx, vapor trail strings. The 07 stealth had none of these KEY features but they wanted the same retail price. Where are the hurricane hybrid cams? All that I see are single cam garbage on thier bows. I bought Pearson in the past because of these main key featues. Also Pearson shoots the IBO speed that they advertise. If I wanted a dog I would race out and buy a Parker today. If I wanted 1992 technology today I would race out and buy and buy a solocam. The resale value of a Pearson is garbage. If the same bow had Hoyt or Mathews painted somewhere on it you would get double the price of a Pearson. Pearson had the right ideas in 05 and 06. If you want to ever get me to purchase another Pearson look back to these two years when corners were not being cut.


1+... man you hit it... I had a 05 Pride and loved all the features, didnt like the bio grip though, so I bought a 07 Stealth. Man If my Stealth had all those 05/06 features like you talked about, it would be one bad bow... Still love it, but would love it that much more if they kept that stuff.


----------



## kennie

what ever you do make sure it has the bio grip on it.. i have the pirde and love it ..


----------



## fastpassthrough

*2009 cams*

I have been really digging in on the new cams tweeking them everything is going very nicely! great speeds smooth and no lean as they use a split cable top end speeds will be 340- 350 with a 7" brace and who knows on the TX4 should be 10 above that


----------



## sagecreek

fastpassthrough said:


> I have been really digging in on the new cams tweeking them everything is going very nicely! great speeds smooth and no lean as they use a split cable top end speeds will be 340- 350 with a 7" brace and *who knows on the TX4 should be 10 above that*



:faint:


----------



## MitchFolsom

Richard, I'm listening. Please tell us MORE!!!


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

shooter444002 said:


> how about a different grip, hate the grip on z 32,34, pitbull(the angle wings) the sidewinder grip is sure great on the kids bows to help them not hit their are starting out.


What then would you like to see in a grip?


----------



## TN Hunter

*Short Draw*

A short draw bow along the lines of the Equalizer, Cardiac SD, Elite Fire, AR 35SD. Maybe 26", 300 grain, 60lbs, 295 fps. Parallel limbs.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Ttt


----------



## MSbowhunter

Youth bows adjustable draw lenth and draw weights as low a 10-20lbs. Target colors-esp pink camo(yes I have a daddy's girl). 

ladies/older youth bow with parallel limbs hybrid cam string stopper bio grip something to compete with an alpine sienna but not cost 550 dollars to see if your wife is gonna like the sport.


----------



## buzzlightyear

MitchFolsom said:


> The return of the Stealth with Binaries on it!


I second Mitch..Keep the pivoting limb pockets, replace hybrid with binary cams, draw stop for solid wall (Pearson took it out for fear of limb failure! duh!), slightly beyond parallel limbs to reduce hand shock. Keep the target grips..they were the ducks nuts!


----------



## buzzlightyear

flathead said:


> First of all I have owned a Mcpherson bishop and edge 05 models. Also I have a 06 stealth. My problem is this with Pearson. These three bows were in my opinion the three best bows that pearson has ever made. I think that when Brad Mcpherson left Pearson that they tried to cut corners in every aspect of the bow. This is what my 06 stealth had ; pivoting limb pockets, vibx, vapor trail strings. The 07 stealth had none of these KEY features but they wanted the same retail price. Where are the hurricane hybrid cams? All that I see are single cam garbage on thier bows. I bought Pearson in the past because of these main key featues. Also Pearson shoots the IBO speed that they advertise. If I wanted a dog I would race out and buy a Parker today. If I wanted 1992 technology today I would race out and buy and buy a solocam. The resale value of a Pearson is garbage. If the same bow had Hoyt or Mathews painted somewhere on it you would get double the price of a Pearson. Pearson had the right ideas in 05 and 06. If you want to ever get me to purchase another Pearson look back to these two years when corners were not being cut.


Hear, hear...Well said...I stopped bringing in Pearsons because they lost the plot with 07 and 08 bows...The stealth was a shadow of itself, the Gen II was clearly a half hearted attempt. I still shoot my 06 Stealth for Target and Richard's Newberry B1 for hunting. I will certainly look at re-stocking Pearsons if they focus on providing quality bows for target and also cater to the ladies. Stop the gimmicks, make a bow that's affordable, put in string stoppers/STS or whatever one would like to call it and I think Pearson will step back up in the winners podium. Also need to make sure their service standards is up there....I once had a Gen II long ATA with a string for the shorter limb model. Asked for a replacement and got a string sent over, credit card charged and the string wasn;t even correct. Got so fed up that I made my own pre-stretch strings so that i could sell the darn bow.


----------



## Varbogen

*Uhm 1980 Wants their Archers Back !*



Z-MAN said:


> A true finger bow that's 40+" A.T.A., 9" brace height and weighs less than 5 lbs..



These and most compounds have not been manufactured for fingers in over 20 years , String angulation WAY too high ! 
Might want to go custom or Stick to Traditional Gear , Advances in trad Gear would suprise you ! 

But its the only way you can get consistancy with fingers


----------



## D-Bak

I am with a lot of the other members here in thinking that the Stealth was the best bow Pearson has ever produced. My 2006 model is still going strong and none of the bows I have shot since compare to it. 

My Suggestions:

Binary Cam System
Angel Wing Biogrip
High Quality Strings
34 or 35 inches ATA
Parallel Limbs
Roller Guard
Around 4 pounds in weight
320 or so IBO
Vib-X

That sounds like a replacement for my Stealth, as long as it is up to the quality produced in 2006!!!! Not Z series quality.


----------



## D-Bak

Sorry for the double post, but i tried to edit my original message and it said i waited to long. I Had more time after that and decided to elaborate a little bit....


here is my FINAL ANSWER!!!!!!!


The original bow that brought me into the company was the 2002 Diamondback (hence the screen name). That bow was incredible. Absolutely dead silent and very accurate, smooth, and easy to shoot. The ATA on it also made it very easy to haul into a tree and the light weight made it perfect for the long walk to the backwoods. I spent several years trying to find its replacement and finally shot the 2006 Stealth. WOW!!! What an incredible bow. Dead in the hand and smoking fast. I am now in the same situation as I was with my Diamondback. I just do not think that the new bows are better than the Stealth (the best bow I have ever shot). 

My suggestions are to try to combine these bows into one bow, or to bring them both back in new and redesigned models. There has been several advancements in technology since the Diamondback was made, most significantly the speed area. I think my little bow got an IBO of 295 or something like that? It was silky smooth though so it was not a problem. The new one would need this silk draw and 85% let off. Pair that with an advanced cam system (single or hybrid) that gets some speed while maintaining the buttery smooth draw that the whisper cam had and you will have a guaranteed winner. I am getting excited just thinking about that combination. This model also needs to have the Bio Grip. This was such a great grip for a hunter. It allowed you to wear several layers of clothes and not have to worry about your string hitting them. Absolute genius!!! This would be labeled as the bow in the line up that every hunter has dreamed of. It would be totally designed for the typical whitetail hunter. whether they hunt from a stand, a blind, or still hunt. 

The other bow (Stealth upgrade) would then have to be tailored to the person looking for more of a combo bow. One that you can take on a hunt, but also drive tacks on the range with (the little Diamondback was not the most accurate bow ever, but it was not designed for that purpose). This bow would probably be a little heavier, a little faster with more aggressive cams, a little longer, and overall a more balanced bow. This would be the flagship model, most expensive, and big competitor with the "Big 3" companies. Also more tailored to the typical Western Hunter's needs, being capable of reaching out and poking out the lungs of a mule deer at longer ranges.


My Suggestions:

Binary Cam System
Angel Wing Grip
High quality custom strings
34 or 35 inches ATA
Parallel Limbs
Roller Guard
Around 4.5 pounds in weight
325 or so IBO
Vib-X

Those both sound like winning bows to me. Hopefully whatever is produced will actually be an upgrade to the Stealth though. I would gladly upgrade to it!!!!


----------



## archery ham

fastpassthrough said:


> I have been really digging in on the new cams tweeking them everything is going very nicely! great speeds smooth and no lean as they use a split cable top end speeds will be 340- 350 with a 7" brace and who knows on the TX4 should be 10 above that



I am ready to buy !! epsi:

Will this mean that I can have smoothness of a solocam, speed of a hybrid cam, and a mid-range price? 

Are there special discounts for Alabamians? :tongue:


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## gpalma

pearsonarcher1 said:


> To Help Set Up Dealers.....more Salesmen + More Dealers = More Product.......................


Pearson used to have a real dedicated salesman down your way (IL) named Jack Peterson. He's the man that actually convinced me to sell for Pearson in the middle 80's when Ron Powell owned the company. Not quite sure whatever happened to old Jack. Think he was living in MI last that I heard. You are right however, a good rep force that "know" the dealers well can make all the difference in the world. One thing that always rang true for me was _"When you are marketing similar products...your salesmen had better not be". _


----------



## badbow148

Bring the Flame name back to your speed bow I still have my Flame target bow in the red smoke and gold metal flake that really showed in the sunlight and flames on the limbs. The Advantage was also a awesome bow only problem back then was with the single cams with it and the extra Lbs. was string stretch. I shot that bow and wish I could afford it back then. Big R I am ready to get that new speed bow and twin cams.


----------



## alwayslookin

*Ah the Flame*



badbow148 said:


> Bring the Flame name back to your speed bow I still have my Flame target bow in the red smoke and gold metal flake that really showed in the sunlight and flames on the limbs. The Advantage was also a awesome bow only problem back then was with the single cams with it and the extra Lbs. was string stretch. I shot that bow and wish I could afford it back then. Big R I am ready to get that new speed bow and twin cams.


Great bow.

I would love a Drenalin LD spec bow with a Pearson sticker....any more speed or a half inch of brace....even better. Cam options.
Bring back Mossy Oak.....I like the 34 grip , too.
Actually , something similar to the new Supreme Pro......without the grip of a HC....in MO Trestand......that I would do.


----------



## ATB

shooter444002 said:


> how about a different grip, hate the grip on z 32,34, pitbull(the angle wings) the sidewinder grip is sure great on the kids bows to help them not hit their are starting out.


Its all opinion but I think the angel wing grip is excellent. I just got a TX-4 and have been extremely pleased to the point that my Switchback is a backup and my XT is on the selling block. On the Matthews the first thing I did after spending $200 more than my TX-4 was buy a $35 torqueless grip. So again I disagree and think the angel wing grip is great.

The Good:
My TX-4 is smooth 20fps faster than the Switchback, accurate and was a outstanding value at $599, still good value at $650. Customer service is exceptional I have had the bow 2 weeks and have talked to John at Pearson numerous times with questions on tuning and max performance and he has been exceptional. For example I shoot at 62 lbs with 70 lbs limbs just from a conversation with him He said I would be better off shooting it with 60 lbs limbs maxed out which is 64lbs and offered to swap out my 2 week old 70lbs limbs with 60lbs and all I pay is $8.95 of shipping (would have been good to talk to him before buying to save the hassle!). 

Needs improvement:
If you are going to have a STS put a good one on it. 
Pearson logo emblem on riser looks like a sticker from my 2 year olds sticker collection on hot days they fall off. Stamp the logo or something more impressive and long lasting (picky I know). 
Have a better local dealer network, the store listed closest to me on the website said he hasnt carried them in a few years.


----------



## stinky1

I like my Z34. The grip is a bit small but I shoot it well enough that I don't have a hole in my Pearson hat yet. I guess I'd be looking for a 36 inch ATA bow with the same speed of the Z34. Put some pivoting/locking limb pockets on it too. I shoot mine without the string stopper. It has been my experience with the Z34 and my Ross 337 that those string stoppers didn't really help with the noise, so I don't really care to have those on it. I'm sure I'm in the minority there, but I had to throw it in there.


----------



## TXKingDaddy

The best bow on the market is the one that fits best in your hand, I would like to see a bow sold with different grips one for small, one for arverage, and one for large hands. That way it fits everone.


----------



## loomis

*great bows*

Pearson has some great bows,But i would like to see a little more curves in the riser,and be under 4 pounds,The pearsons that i have owned ran long on draw,This issue needs to be fixed,a 33in axle to axle,7 in brace ibo in the 330 range,and call it the Pearson guilitene 33,with some sweet curves to the riser and cut out, in realtree AP.or hardwoods,= 1 sweet bow,with factory STS,Pearson guilitene33


----------



## badbow148

loomis said:


> Pearson has some great bows,But i would like to see a little more curves in the riser,and be under 4 pounds,The pearsons that i have owned ran long on draw,This issue needs to be fixed,a 33in axle to axle,7 in brace ibo in the 330 range,and call it the Pearson guilitene 33,with some sweet curves to the riser and cut out, in realtree AP.or hardwoods,= 1 sweet bow,with factory STS,Pearson guilitene33


My Z-34 was on the short side of the draw length ordered 301/2" and was 5/8 short.so I got the 31" mod. for it.


----------



## bowhuntermark

Predator fall grey camo.


----------



## dabishop_57

Vapor Trail Strings


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

Bigger hands here, and I personally feel the current grip is fantastic. It feels great and if a shooter, hunter or target, would compare a fat grip group to the angle wing group they would see the advantage. Millions of precision shooters worldwide use thin grips accurately everyday.:wink:

Do the proto-type cams have draw stops?
I really like a draw stop.:wink:


----------



## Mr. October

Okay . . after having owned lots of different bows over the years, in December I was fortunate enough to get my hands on one of the last new Gen IIs. This was my first hybrid cam and my first Pearson. While it took some getting used to, I really love it.

So here is what I would like to see from Pearson:

37-40" ATA. The Gen II I have is 36". It took me a good bit to get it to hold steady. I shoot a lot more weight/stabs then I used to. Something along the lines of 39" would, I think, steady it up. 

A similar, yet slightly improved grip to the Gen II. I'd like to see a little more curvature above where the thumb rests. It really digs into my hand near the knuckle. Otherwise the grip is nice.

An easier-to-tune cam system. I personally like the single cams for ease of tuning but I don't care as long as the system is a bit less of a guessing game then the Hurricane/CPS style cam.

Adjustable draw length. This is one thing I liked about the Hurricane cam. 

Solid back wall. My Hurricane cams don't have the draw stop. My Gen II is the solid limb and I know the reasons they stopped sending the draw stop. Most of the time I shoot pretty accurately but by all accounts the bows get even better withe draw stop. This part is really important for outdoor/field shooting, etc. 

You can tell I'm basically looking for a target bow. There are tons and tons and tons of hunting bows on the market to choose from. Most are similar to my '05 Switchback which I don't plan to change away from for the forseeable future. 

One idea would be to expand on the shoot-through rise idea in the deliverance and offer a true, ambidextrous shoot-through system similar to the eXact bows by Alternative Archery. However, please keep the shoot through cable or cable guard as an option. 

Cool custom colors would be good too!

Oh . . . and it should remain affordable. It it winds up costing as much as a top-end Hoyt, PSE, or Mathews I'll probably just buy a Hoyt, PSE, or Mathews.


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## archery ham

I cannot find if a left hand TX-4 can be ordered online. I will find it eventually. It is strange that I cannot find a used one. I will keep on looking. epsi:


----------



## Mr. October

archery ham said:


> I cannot find if a left hand TX-4 can be ordered online. I will find it eventually. It is strange that I cannot find a used one. I will keep on looking. epsi:


Oh . . . that reminds me . . . the new bow(s) should be available in left-handed IMMEDIATELY. If I have to wait another year I'll just get someone else's.  It ain't that hard in a CNC'd world!


----------



## Adair

archery ham said:


> I cannot find if a left hand TX-4 can be ordered online. I will find it eventually. It is strange that I cannot find a used one. I will keep on looking. epsi:



You can order a left hand TX-4 from Select Archery.


----------



## archery ham

Adair said:


> You can order a left hand TX-4 from Select Archery.


Yep. Thats what I heard today. Gotta get rid of a bow before I make that call. Thanks.


----------



## archery ham

Mr. October said:


> Oh . . . and it should remain affordable. It it winds up costing as much as a top-end Hoyt, PSE, or Mathews I'll probably just buy a Hoyt, PSE, or Mathews.


Whew ! I just saw $739.00 while researching for a TX-4. Thats $100 more than one of my current models.


----------



## miheadhunter

*what i would like*

first thing 7 inch brace height
second keep the grip slim 
third axle to axle 34 
four ibo of 340 
fith color op on the riser
sixth one of the most important bar limbs 
a nice spot bow about 36 to 39 to 
If they moved the limbs more fored and drop the limbs down for more parrell and short the limbs you might get the speed out of gen 2 but i love pur bows thank you for make a great bow. P.S thanks for listing to us.


----------



## goatranch

I picked up a Stealth late in the year last year and did not get out with it much to hunt. After shooting it and tuning, I may NEVER get rid of this bow. I may buy more Pearsons but this one will not go away anytime soon.

I swear that Pearson is the most under rated bow company with very reasonably priced, high quality bows on the market today. If they stay the course...anything that comes out of the Pearson factory will be very sweet.

Pearson...keep it up and keep listening to your shooters.


----------



## archery ham

goatranch said:


> I picked up a Stealth late in the year last year and did not get out with it much to hunt. After shooting it and tuning, I may NEVER get rid of this bow. I may buy more Pearsons but this one will not go away anytime soon.
> 
> I swear that Pearson is the most under rated bow company with very reasonably priced, high quality bows on the market today. If they stay the course...anything that comes out of the Pearson factory will be very sweet.
> 
> Pearson...keep it up and keep listening to your shooters.


I have heard this before about the Stealth model. epsi: So it is discontinued? Buttery smooth? Fast enough? Me want to see one.
The only bad thing about shooting southpaw is finding what I want.


----------



## BradMc26

The Stealth is a great bow. Not sure why they got rid of it.

But they need for it to make a comeback. But only with binary cams, and a few more cutouts in the riser.


----------



## fastpassthrough

BradMc26 said:


> The Stealth is a great bow. Not sure why they got rid of it.
> 
> But they need for it to make a comeback. But only with binary cams, and a few more cutouts in the riser.


The bianary cammed bow will be just what you are looking for in a few popaluer axle to axles


----------



## jpm_mq2

TOOL said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot....Get them to bring back the draw stop.


I agree.


----------



## Mr. October

fastpassthrough said:


> The bianary cammed bow will be just what you are looking for in a few popaluer axle to axles


Will they have something available besides binary cams?


----------



## fastpassthrough

Mr. October said:


> Will they have something available besides binary cams?


Of course the one cams will still be available


----------



## archery ham

Can I be a field tester for my area? I will do it for free. epsi:


----------



## Mr. October

fastpassthrough said:


> Of course the one cams will still be available


Good to know . . . waiting patiently . . . well . . . not really.


----------



## badbow148

Please hurry with that new speed bow with the Binary's.


----------



## fastpassthrough

just shot the 27.5 cam @ 312 IBO 29" was 332


----------



## trackwalli

*what bow*

what bow and what cam shot those speeds?


----------



## prideff958

*spread the word*

What happened to all the advertising that was supposed to happed? I was told at ATA you would not be able to watch a hunting show or pick up a magazine with out seeing an add. In my area I have lost count of the guys that come in and say "Pearson? I didn't know thay were still around." or the guys that come in and want a Mathews because so and so uses it on what ever hunting show they watch. I don't think the line up is all that bad even tho it could use a little tweaking, but if no one knows you exist who is going to buy your bows besides the ones that took a chance and now know what a good bow you make. JMHO.


----------



## fastpassthrough

trackwalli said:


> what bow and what cam shot those speeds?


Its 2009 :wink:


----------



## KEKUNA

How did the bow feel. :wink:


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## MitchFolsom

prideff958 said:


> What happened to all the advertising that was supposed to happed? I was told at ATA you would not be able to watch a hunting show or pick up a magazine with out seeing an add. In my area I have lost count of the guys that come in and say "Pearson? I didn't know thay were still around." or the guys that come in and want a Mathews because so and so uses it on what ever hunting show they watch. I don't think the line up is all that bad even tho it could use a little tweaking, but if no one knows you exist who is going to buy your bows besides the ones that took a chance and now know what a good bow you make. JMHO.


www.southernbackwoods.com


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## Jcruz

BradMc26 said:


> Ditto on this!
> 
> I really like my Stealth. That being said, I kind of feel like Pearson has gotten away from the last two years what drew me to them in the first place. JMO.
> 
> I would like to see a bow:
> 
> 31-33 ATA Range
> Binaries with a hard wall/draw stop
> Pivoting limb pockets
> Keep the Angel Wing Grip
> Under 4 lbs
> Minumum of 340 fps
> Draw lengths that go down to at least 25" for us shorter DL guys
> Predator Pattern camo with a little bit better finish
> $500-600 price tag
> Hat with bow purchase
> 
> Is that asking too much?


 It seems every manufacture and their Mama uses Real tree camo. It might work in a heavily wooded area, but I'd like something to break up the silhouette. Why not go out of the norm and use a Predator camo instead. 
And offer the bio grip on a few more models. As funky as it looked it felt real comfortable.


----------



## archery ham

I got a TX-4 ordered. :RockOn:

I was about to order a Bengal this weekend.....then I was told about this bow. :banana:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archery ham said:


> I got a TX-4 ordered. :RockOn:
> 
> I was about to order a Bengal this weekend.....then I was told about this bow. :banana:


That's one nice bow. I'm shooting that bow this year and love it.


----------



## Sky Warrior

38" A to A, 8 inch brace height, 25 inch AMO draw, 35 lbs peak, 4 lbs or less.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Sky Warrior said:


> 38" A to A, 8 inch brace height, 25 inch AMO draw, 35 lbs peak, 4 lbs or less.


They're working on it The lineup for 09 AMAZING!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Archery ham you can't go wrong*

Archery ham you can't go wrong, I've been shooting a pearson for a while and it just shoots, 3d, hunting, or just some backyard flingin', day in day out they just shoot, and they are tough as nails! Glad to see you found one, and by the way I'm southpaw also, I own a gen II, a stealth and I have a Z in my wish list for this fall. Pearson is certainly a great company and nice people work there too. Good look and Happy shooting. kn


----------



## badfisherman

bing back the DIAMONDBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alwayslookin

*Mossy Oak Treestand*

Please.......37-39 ATA


----------



## bassfan

I had not shot a bow since I was 17, when my dad and hunting partner passed. I got back into the hunt last year at age 32 and bought a Pearson Spoiler Angle and love it. Why Pearson? Because that's all my dad and I shot back in the day.

As soon as Pearson drops this 340+ ibo bow, I promise I will be ready to upgrade and be first in line. I can't wait!


----------



## archery ham

*Look What Brown left me.*

 :RockOn:


----------



## fastpassthrough

badfisherman said:


> bing back the DIAMONDBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Carefull what you wish for


----------



## archery ham

fastpassthrough said:


> Carefull what you wish for


Aha !!!! Could this be the secret project you are working on??? The one with 340 IBO?


----------



## dabishop_57

Will the new bows be available with 65% let off and just how solid of a wall will it have?


----------



## fastpassthrough

dabishop_57 said:


> Will the new bows be available with 65% let off and just how solid of a wall will it have?


Draw stop solid and if thats not enough you can put 2 on, The cams are adjustable from 65-80 % with the draw stop


----------



## dabishop_57

Sounds Good!!


----------



## mobowhntr

ttt


----------



## goofy2788

archery ham said:


> :RockOn:


Very nice...I can't wait to hear how much you love being a Pearson owner!!

but whys the picture backwards...that thing looks like a lefty.:lol:


----------



## dabishop_57

Ttt


----------



## archery ham

goofy2788 said:


> Very nice...I can't wait to hear how much you love being a Pearson owner!!
> 
> but whys the picture backwards...that thing looks like a lefty.:lol:


I am getting it rigged out this week. I hope to have it ready for a 3D shoot on Aug 2.  PM me ifyou find out anything on the Firecat.


----------



## badbow148

fastpassthrough said:


> just shot the 27.5 cam @ 312 IBO 29" was 332


I shoot 301/2" draw what speed do you think it will have. 345 to 350 IBO.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

It look like you opened pandora's box richard, but what I would like to see is. That Pearson bring back the stealth and keep all the Z bows. Offer the Z bow in a single cam or your new cams. Also make a longer ATA bow for 3-d. I know that no one has to worry about speed we all know what you did for HC. For a little personal preference shave some weigth off all the bows 4 lbs or less would great. Other than that keep up the good work. Can't wait to try those reworked 29 dl cams.


----------



## PearsonShooter

*Pearson Bows*

Please Stay away from Binary cams! Worst thing you could ever do in my opinion! Can never get them to run straight. I have a stealth, Diamondback, and now a Z-32 which is my favorite so far! Don't change the smooth draw of your bows, I hunt all over and for big game in the US and Africa and the smooth draw is perfect for drawing staight back with 75-80 pounds, whereas the binary cams tend to be harder to pull at those weights. 

I would like to see better strings, the excelerators tend to strech to much.
Other than that the Z-32 is the perfect bow for the hunter. Remember when hunting speed is not important as long as it is quiet and accurate and forgiving. The Z-32 is all of that and more. I am currently shooting a 500 grain arrow at 270 fps. this is fast for a hunting bow with that amount of arrow weight. 

2008 Pearson Prostaff
QAD
AXIS
HHA


----------



## stinky1

Pearson Shooter, I kind of agree with you on the binarys, but if they can get them as smooth as Elite has on the Z28 then I say go for it. Main reason why I didn't like the binarys was because of the harsh draw, but that was base on the Bowtech models I've tried. They are looking for speed and that explains it. I also am not a big fan of the Hoyt 1.5 cams because of the draw on those as well as getting them to run straight.


----------



## fastpassthrough

stinky1 said:


> Pearson Shooter, I kind of agree with you on the binarys, but if they can get them as smooth as Elite has on the Z28 then I say go for it. Main reason why I didn't like the binarys was because of the harsh draw, but that was base on the Bowtech models I've tried. They are looking for speed and that explains it. I also am not a big fan of the Hoyt 1.5 cams because of the draw on those as well as getting them to run straight.


I can tell you this these cams are detuned to get the best combination of smoothness and yet have speed and a very quite hunting bow If anyone is going to the asa please stop by and shoot one they draw just as good as the Z7 cam but 25 FPS faster


----------



## stinky1

fastpassthrough said:


> I can tell you this these cams are detuned to get the best combination of smoothness and yet have speed and a very quite hunting bow If anyone is going to the asa please stop by and shoot one they draw just as good as the Z7 cam but 25 FPS faster


I'd like that, now I need a dealer within an hour drive to try it out when they make it to dealer showrooms.


----------



## badbow148

fastpassthrough said:


> I can tell you this these cams are detuned to get the best combination of smoothness and yet have speed and a very quite hunting bow If anyone is going to the asa please stop by and shoot one they draw just as good as the Z7 cam but 25 FPS faster


25fps faster than my Z-34 with 301/2" draw with a hunting set up. Peep w/tubing-5 bow jax on string&cables-4 eliminator bottons-4 brass nocks 2 on string for shooting release on it and one above and below the peep. Thats 340 to 345fps with a 350gr. arrow. I shot 304to 305fps with a 390gr arrow on one chrono. and 296 to 298fps on a nother. Can you give any idea of price. I would be ready to own one of those bows.


----------



## screamingeagle

badbow148 said:


> 25fps faster than my Z-34 with 301/2" draw with a hunting set up. Peep w/tubing-5 bow jax on string&cables-4 eliminator bottons-4 brass nocks 2 on string for shooting release on it and one above and below the peep. Thats 340 to 345fps with a 350gr. arrow. I shot 304to 305fps with a 390gr arrow on one chrono. and 296 to 298fps on a nother. Can you give any idea of price. I would be ready to own one of those bows.


hey badbow148, how many pounds is your bow set at? thanks


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Hey PearsonShooter I have shoot the new cams and like Richard said they are smooth. They're as smooth if not smoother than my Z-34. There is no hand shock and it is very quiet. They don't even not wiskers or bowjack in them it is almost that quiet. When ever they hit the market I'll have one and use it for everything.


----------



## archery ham

:drool: :drool: :drool: :dancing: :RockOn:


----------



## mrsavage

I heard that pearson is going to realese a bow with buildt in rangefinder.
Anyone else???


----------



## badbow148

screamingeagle said:


> hey badbow148, how many pounds is your bow set at? thanks


73-74lbs are the readings on to differ. scales.


----------



## badbow148

mrsavage said:


> I heard that pearson is going to realese a bow with buildt in rangefinder.
> Anyone else???


Yes it has a shoot through riser made for a left or right handed shooter and is called the Deliverance I think and can use regular sights instead of the rangefinder set up.


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## archery ham

Bump for Pearson


----------



## letcher_c

When will new models be released??Offer more camo options and maybe a flat black option for blind hunting.


----------



## RT1

I really smell the pearson rubber blowing past mathews. Just Kidding 

I am actually excited about trying the new line or picking up a z32 or z34.

Pearson is a very underrated bow to say the least.

Who's cam system?


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

I would like to see Pearson offer Mossy Oak for their finishes,,being Mossy Oak Pro Staff would love to be a Ben Pearson pro Staff shooter with the TX-4 in Mossy Oak


----------



## alwayslookin

*Ok*

When will they see an official release to the public???????
Pics would be nice.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*the deliverance will release*

in oct this year and the new 09 bows will release in jan, feb of 09, shot the bows this weekend at asa shoot and they are awesome, most words i heard was thats just insane. when they drew them back, was funny to see the reactions to folks faces.LOL the binary cams will work and they are offering the bows in either the one cam or binary cams, so that everyone can shoot what system they like.


----------



## achilles

*Pearson Anaconda bow*

Comments, on this model?


----------



## archery ham

Pearsonguy305 said:


> in oct this year and the new 09 bows will release in jan, feb of 09, shot the bows this weekend at asa shoot and they are awesome, most words i heard was thats just insane. when they drew them back, was funny to see the reactions to folks faces.LOL the binary cams will work and they are offering the bows in either the one cam or binary cams, so that everyone can shoot what system they like.


I think I know what I will get next. First time I shot a Switchback and Drenalin, I said to my self "wow'. 

The first time I shot my TX-4, I said to myself "I want two of these".


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*You were a hit at the ASA!!*

It was really nice to meet alot of pearson shooters/fans and see the reaction to the new Pearson Cam System everyone is talking about. I have had my own GREAT thoughs about Pearson Bows and the Cams but it was nice to see that everyone else said the same thing!!! "Insane" is Right!!! Way to go guys you were a hit at the ASA!!


----------



## archery ham

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> It was really nice to meet alot of pearson shooters/fans and see the reaction to the new Pearson Cam System everyone is talking about. I have had my own GREAT thoughs about Pearson Bows and the Cams but it was nice to see that everyone else said the same thing!!! "Insane" is Right!!! Way to go guys you were a hit at the ASA!!


Tell me more.........:drool:


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## MitchFolsom

archery ham said:


> Tell me more.........:drool:


fast,quiet, shock free, fast, oh did I mention fast and shock free.

I can't describe the feeling of the bows and get you to understand just how great they are. You'll have to shoot one. They are unreal!


----------



## waylonb19

SPEEEEECS...when are they coming out...we need info and pics here..come on :darkbeer:


----------



## Bianary4evr84

bowaholic77 said:


> Everyone keeps harping about another 350 fps bow......This is what I would like to see. Lets take a step back for once. It sems that when bows first hit the 320 mark they were hard to draw and now a 320 bow is one of the easiest. Now that 350 has been achieved by several companys let see 330-340 that is easy to draw. Use the same technology/designs that helped them hit 350 but back down on the harsh cams.
> 
> And I dont mean simply smooth draw because many these days are smooth. But #60 on these 350 bows feels like #70. Give me something that feels like a single cam around 330-340 fps.


I ALSO AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT I REALLY Believe THIS HAS BEEN DONE.
PEARSON GOT IT ON LOCK!:darkbeer:


----------



## MitchFolsom

The bows feel nothing like what they are set at. I would say that the 62# bow I shot felt like it was in the 50s. Like nothing I have ever put in my hands.


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## Xiisign

This post is like the biggest tease ever.....


----------



## pearsongal305

*it is*

You really should have seent he faces of the folks shooting our proto at the ASA Classic!! They were like kids in a toy store!!!! gonna be great huh???


----------



## EZ4U

A spoiler with:

Mass weight of 3 pounds

30" A/A

Roller Guard

325 IBO capable

Solid Wall draw stop

Parallel Limbs.


----------



## EZ4U

I forgot to mention that I have a Spoiler Angle 27/70 on order that should ship today from Alabama. Ordered it from John out in Ft. Worth. Here is why I have ordered a Pearson Bow when the only other Pearson I have ever shot was a steel bracket bow back in the 70's. It was not a very fast bow

1. Price! I was looking at a DXT, but the Spoiler is less than half the cost!!!

2. Mass weight! I want a short light bow for hunting . I already have a bunch of heavy Hoyts that shoot fast and accurate.

3. Good reports have been given on Pearson here on AT. I will be posting my own report in the near future.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

Fast passthrough, I asked a questions about the bio grip when the thread first started. Can or will Pearson implement that on the z bows? there was a good idea in that and the company should run with it! the fact that it puts the back of the wrist away from the string and a great contour to hold made that verry popular. can you please let me know? Or where you just looking for things to take to the table?


----------



## 1DevineShooter

I'd love to give Pearson a try. I've only been shooting for 5 months, but I am completely addicted. I placed 5th at the classic and barely 4 points off 1st place. Next year I am going to give the ASA national SOY title a run and see what happens. I'm currently looking for a bow that is just a bit faster than my Mathews LX. I looked into Pearson, but you don't make anything but kiddie bows in a short enough draw length for me. I'd like to see you guys make a serious target bow with decent ATA and at least 7" brace that comes in a shorter draw length. I measure 25"DL, but I am currently shooting 25 1/2" DL. 

Mathews is even missing this boat. Their best target bow for women is the Presitge, but I don't find it to be very forgiving with the short ATA and 6" brace. It's definitly a case of sacrificing forgiveness to get speed! If a manufacturer was smart they'd hit a very untapped market of a good short DL target bow with a nice balance of speed and forgiveness.

More colors would be a nice bonus!


----------



## MoNofletch

I asked for the best of both worlds.....They sent me this....... One of a kind for sure!!!


----------



## jwcatto

I would love a true target bow.
Enough speed to make the 280fps limit in ASA.
8.5-9" brace height
Long ata 39-41


basically a hoyt protec 

I won a TON of shoots this year with my genII and just purchased an older model protec. Gotta tell you guys, it shoots and holds very well. 
I will go back to Pearson at the drop of a hat if they will make a long ata target bow, If not.................. this hoyt sure does shoot well,

PLEASE MAKE ME A BOW!!!!!!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*well a bh like that will be a slow bow*

so i wouldnt count on a 280 fps bow, unless u pulling 80 lbs or above, unless u shoot under 5gpp, so not sure u will see a 8.5 or 9 BH bow.but hey who knows depends on whos building the bow, Hoyt has one like that? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 4X4HD

*My 2 cents*

I would like to see the Pride come back with a couple adjustments. 15 to 20 fps faster; 30 to 31 inch ata. Do that and I would be ordering me another one or two. And I did order mine from BassPro.(best purchase I ever made from them)


----------



## headnheel

*2009*

Was a Pearson staff shooter a few years ago and to this day nothing shot like my Bishop with the small "Ivan" hybrid cams.Bold held like no other.............


----------



## jwcatto

My protec does 280 at 65 lbs but i have a 32 dl. I would just be nice to see a full on target bow from them is all I am saying.


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

*t*

i would like to see, as metion in beginning of thread. 

The 340-350fps, 7 inch brace, small grip,roller guard, 80% letoff,
But Short like the PSE SS, but..inch shorter overall. And make it light as possible.
Thoughs shorter bows are the bomb for hunting with!

please do make sure its shorter from end of cam to end of cam. lol Don't do a shorter ata, then have a bigger cam. Needs to be little shorter all the way around.

if you can do that, i'm on!


----------



## PearsonShooter

jwcatto said:


> My protec does 280 at 65 lbs but i have a 32 dl. I would just be nice to see a full on target bow from them is all I am saying.


Ditto, Like my Z-32 for hunting, and still do well with it a shoots but would love to see strictly a target bow for comp. shoots! Longer axle to axle and fast. Loved the old Bishop as mentioned by someone else.


Vince
Pearson Staff Shooter
HHA Sights
QAD HD
Easton Arrows
Posten
BattleDrum Arrow wraps


----------



## 2cold1

headnheel said:


> Was a Pearson staff shooter a few years ago and to this day nothing shot like my Bishop with the small "Ivan" hybrid cams.Bold held like no other.............


headnheel is absolutely right. The Bishop was the best target bow. Bring it back, parallel the limbs, put the Biogrip on it and either put the Ivan cams back on it or make something smoother and you will have the top target bow on the market. Carolyn seams to think it might work, I say lets do it and see what happens. I'll be the first in line to try it out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## mobowhntr

Richard, are we going to get a glimpse of this bow?


----------



## Bianary4evr84

ttt


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*binary, do u*

know richard, im guessin you do.LOL


----------



## archery ham

MAN -LAW.........PICS......NOW :Rockon:


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



fastpassthrough said:


> ttt


Ok now enough TTT, lets get some more info ATA 36??????


----------



## archery ham

I have my TX-4 back from Jim @ Selectarchery and this is my speed:

29" draw @ 70#

375 grain arrow at 300 FPS (Maxima 350)
425 grain arrow at 286 FPS (Vicrory V1 Vforce)

My rubber string silencers broke already so I put some rubber whiskers on it. Very quiet.


----------



## fastpassthrough

*2009 z32 with new cams pic*

here it is one of my hunting bows 2009 Z32 new cams 70-27 IBO 305 ready to hunt  oh it is 330fps with my actual hunting arrow!


----------



## mdewitt71

oh Richard, that is so dirty..........ha ha.....
Sounds like a sweet rig though and judging from your avatar; looks to be some sweet cams. :tongue:


----------



## lla

that is beyond dirty
strip the clothes off that bad bow
Gregg


----------



## VA2

if your gettin 330 at 27" I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## lla

that speed is not new to Richard :wink:
he knows how to get R done 2
Gregg


----------



## fastpassthrough

VA2 said:


> if your gettin 330 at 27" I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


its is 305 @ 70- 27
my hunting arrow weighs 293 with a 100 grain spit fire, 2.3 duravanes @ 73# and shoots right @ 330 fps


----------



## fastpassthrough

VA2 said:


> if your gettin 330 at 27" I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


its is 305 @ 70- 27
my hunting arrow weighs 293 with a 100 grain spit fire, 2.3 duravanes @ 73# and shoots right @ 330 fps


----------



## Bianary4evr84

That sound like good news for us Archery guys!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## lost n mi

is that predator camo,what other lenghts will they be offering ?why are the waitng so long .iam ready to order right now .& right now my best choice is elite .unless the release early


----------



## bhtr3d

lost n mi said:


> is that predator camo,what other lenghts will they be offering ?why are the waitng so long .iam ready to order right now .& right now my best choice is elite .unless the release early


Thats the standard APG camo that pearson uses. If im not mistaken. 


Waiting? the new stuff isn't even shown to the dealers till Oct. 

Just wait.


----------



## PlayinArchery

*Pearson*

For the general purpose of Hunting Pearson has it covered with the 34" or shorter bows. But Someone you shots 3-D alot needs something that is more forgiving like about 36" or 37" and is a easy to tune bow that is easy to handle in Pressure situations. And of course someone with a 27" or 28" draw should have to worry about getting 280 out of it.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Hmm*

That string stopper appears to be a little different than the stock also. Like it has ridges unless it is just shadows from the camera. We do need a 3D bow with respectable speed. I shot against a 101st shooting 338FPS and my z34 seemed like it was in park but the final destination was just as good! But watching a 58 yard shot that was that flat was impressive.


----------



## Bianary4evr84

ttt


----------



## stinky1

Give it to me from the factory with this camo.


----------



## bohnt10

*09's a coming!*

TTT

Can't wait to see what we have to work with this year! 

Pearson friends, see you in Alabama....:wink::tongue:


----------



## archery ham

Will there be a wait on left-hand models?


----------



## bhtr3d

archery ham said:


> will there be a wait on left-hand models?


no


----------



## fastpassthrough

Pride Hunter said:


> That string stopper appears to be a little different than the stock also. Like it has ridges unless it is just shadows from the camera. We do need a 3D bow with respectable speed. I shot against a 101st shooting 338FPS and my z34 seemed like it was in park but the final destination was just as good! But watching a 58 yard shot that was that flat was impressive.


Yes the string stopper is new this bow is the new Z32 the bows will be shown at the dealer hunt in october and should start shipping get your orders in now to be on the top of the list.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Hang in there should be able to post pictures soon


----------



## pride5

*ttt.*



fastpassthrough said:


> Hang in there should be able to post pictures soon


Now?


----------



## zabby

*pictures*

i have been waiting patiently for you to produce the pictures of the new cams , richard, hurry up


----------



## Bianary4evr84

I cant wait:smash:


----------



## badbow148

Big R waiting for the new cams to be showen. If I cannot shoot one please let me at least see one or all. Thanks Badbow


----------



## archery ham

MAN LAW......Richard. 

(the crowd wants pics) :RockOn:


----------



## selectarchery

So...........I can personally verify 28" 70#....333fps 

A demo made its way out to the Lexington Sportman's Club this past weekend for a shoot. To say people loved it would be an understatement. I just loved the fact that at 56# it was shooting 4 fps faster than my Z-34 at 70#. Pics will follow very soon.

Jim


----------



## archery ham

selectarchery said:


> So...........I can personally verify 28" 70#....333fps
> 
> A demo made its way out to the Lexington Sportman's Club this past weekend for a shoot. To say people loved it would be an understatement. I just loved the fact that at 56# it was shooting 4 fps faster than my Z-34 at 70#. Pics will follow very soon.
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim.....what was the arrow weight on the 56#?

Last week, my TX4 shot 300 even on a 375 grain arrow. Awesome.


----------



## nontypical

*When is the release date?*

Any date yet on when these will be available?


----------



## Bianary4evr84

We shoul see them soon:wink:


----------



## fastpassthrough

selectarchery said:


> So...........I can personally verify 28" 70#....333fps
> 
> A demo made its way out to the Lexington Sportman's Club this past weekend for a shoot. To say people loved it would be an understatement. I just loved the fact that at 56# it was shooting 4 fps faster than my Z-34 at 70#. Pics will follow very soon.
> 
> Jim


Great everything feel ok? that is the first 09 TX4 out there


----------



## badbow148

Hurry we all need more very soon I hope (Thanks Pearson Jon and Big R) Richard I do not know how big you are but you thu man. Go Pearson


----------



## bhtr3d

badbow148 said:


> Hurry we all need more very soon I hope (Thanks Pearson Jon and Big R) Richard I do not know how big you are but you thu man. Go Pearson


maybe 5ft 7 150lbs soaking wet LOL


----------



## badbow148

Then Big R would be a good nick name. Thanks for the info.


----------



## can't shoot

From what I'm seeing in regards to the number of post on this thread tells me that Pearson really needs to get back in the game....

I havn't checked to see how many different people are responding, but it seemed like I was never going to catch up to the last page.

OK Pearson, give us your best at a reasonable price and me thinks you will be back on top. Price has as much to do with sales as anything. When the economy sucks even the fastest bow want sell.


----------



## bassfan

*2009 tx4*

I got this off the Select Archery website. They list IBO at 361 with the R2B2 Cam!


----------



## RightWing

Freakin' awesome, I want one (err........ Two ) Backstraps for everyone...!!!


----------



## tmolina

*ttt*

Richard, besides the obivious speed gain, what are the other benefits of this cam system? Thanks
TM


----------



## fastpassthrough

tmolina said:


> Richard, besides the obivious speed gain, what are the other benefits of this cam system? Thanks
> TM


super easy to tune and stay in tune ,very easy to shoot and very quite! all the makings of a great hunting bow!


----------



## tmolina

*ttt*

Richard, thank you. One more question, is this cam design going to be offered on more brands of bows in 2009 other than Pearson and Elite? Thanks in advance...TM


----------



## archery ham

ttt


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## Bonehead1

bassfan said:


> I got this off the Select Archery website. They list IBO at 361 with the R2B2 Cam!


Holy reflexed riser batman!!!! It's pretty easy to see where the speed is coming from!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Looks cool*

Looks cool, I finally got my z-34 with R2B2 cams settled in for hunting it's coming in at 320 fps 27.5" draw 69.8 lbs shooting 26.5" arrow with 100 grain RM snypers. Can't wait to fling an arrow at a deer!! It's so quiet and sweet to shoot. Thanks again to Pearson and The Gang for an awsome bow. Richard I can't say enough about the R2B2 Cams, Congrats on your design!!

kn


----------



## ParkerBow

Can't wait for my bow to show up. Ordered one from Jim 27"draw 70lbs then going to mike to get Crackerized


----------



## tmolina

*ttt*



Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Looks cool, I finally got my z-34 with R2B2 cams settled in for hunting it's coming in at 320 fps 27.5" draw 69.8 lbs shooting 26.5" arrow with 100 grain RM snypers. Can't wait to fling an arrow at a deer!! It's so quiet and sweet to shoot. Thanks again to Pearson and The Gang for an awsome bow. Richard I can't say enough about the R2B2 Cams, Congrats on your design!!
> 
> kn



What is your arrow weight?


----------



## ParkerBow

Anybody have any idea if Pearson is making a one piece hunting style quiver for the bow.


----------



## kennie

any of the new bow's have the 20degree cock handel on it like the pride bow???


----------



## Mr. October

So . . . any word on a longer ATA target bow for '09?


----------



## kennie

kennie said:


> any of the new bow's have the 20degree cock handel on it like the pride bow???


??????


----------



## ChaseBaker

I know the Spoiler Angle has it...but none of the more Adult Bows have it


----------



## fastpassthrough

kennie said:


> ??????


The diamond back has been brought back into the line up with the Z7 cam and is the only bow with the angle grip.


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> So . . . any word on a longer ATA target bow for '09?


Hey Richard . . . as long as you are responding . . . ???


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

*hey Ju5t H3R3*

what is arrow weight on that 320 fps


----------



## fastpassthrough

Mr. October said:


> Hey Richard . . . as long as you are responding . . . ???


They were not able to get the dies done in time so it will be 2010 for the longer bow


----------



## Mr. October

fastpassthrough said:


> They were not able to get the dies done in time so it will be 2010 for the longer bow




Guess I'll have to shoot he Gen II for another season.


----------



## iswandy

somebody here should already bought it by now, let see your setup


----------



## PlayinArchery

*Staff Bow??*

What bow is the Pro-Staff shooting in 09' ???


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Arrow weight is now 351 grains*

Arrow weight is now 351 grains, I was shooting the 381 to 383 range but I switched to the victory arrows and shaved some grains there, and it settled in at 321 fps with 27.5" draw and 69.8 lbs. And that is the z-34 with a 7 + brace height, my brace height measures alittle over 7.25".

And this bow loves the 300 spine victory arrows, it is amazing groups at 60 yards. It shot and grouped well with the other arrows but once I got the victorys tuned in I couldn't shoot at the same spot at 60 yards or I was having to refletch arrows or replace nocks, I actually got scared I was going to crack a shaft so now I shoot 5 spot at that distance. This bow is awsome!!!!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



playinarchery said:


> what bow is the pro-staff shooting in 09' ???



z34


----------



## South Man

VA2 said:


> A light weight bow around 3.5lbs or less but still have an ATA of 32”or greater.
> It’s my opinion but I think many bowhunters like myself favor a light bow for hunting.


good idea -32-33 inch for shoter draw lenghts ans shorter folks


----------



## selectarchery

Wow. Just wow.

Got the R2B2 cam system in for a Z-34 that I had custom painted. The feel and speed of this system is awesome - simply awesome. I'll have a full report soon, but I can't stop shooting it now. If you're in Illinois and see a dude with a stupid looking smile on his face, it's probably me.

I'll post speeds and all that good stuff, but I can tell you know that if you're looking for a 7.25+ brace height bow that is a rocket, you'll love this one. I measure before at 320fps 350 grain 28" 70# on a demo that I had briefly, but I've had a chance to play with this one and it's a tad bit faster:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:

Great job Pearson!!!!!!
Jim


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Welcome to the R2B2 Club!!*

Sweet bow Jim!!!


----------



## Topgunnr

Finally a bow with a forgiving brace and speed, it seemed as though all the new speed bows that have been coming out lately just shortened the brace to get the speed. I will be shooting a Pearson in 2009! :darkbeer:

And uhhh,...... Jim, How much for that bow??


----------



## ChaseBaker

Will the Deliverence Riser be availble with the R2B2 cams?

Chase


----------



## Mrwintr

Where are the pics of this "Deliverence" ? I think you should start delivering on the Deliverence....it's October now and earlier in here it was said we have to wait until October....well it's here, now produce the pics!
Hey Richard, who will you be working for in 2010? HCA will probably need you back by then.:wink:
Maybe we will see Pearson and HCA merge...???


----------



## selectarchery

ChaseBaker said:


> Will the Deliverence Riser be availble with the R2B2 cams?
> 
> Chase


Yep, yep!!


----------



## selectarchery

Topgunnr said:


> Finally a bow with a forgiving brace and speed, it seemed as though all the new speed bows that have been coming out lately just shortened the brace to get the speed. I will be shooting a Pearson in 2009! :darkbeer:
> 
> And uhhh,...... Jim, How much for that bow??


Here's a little excerpt from my post on the Pearson forum about the new Z-34 w/R2B2 cam system...

Pearson, you've done it. I loved the Z-34 last year. The Z-7 cam drew like butter and was a sweet shooter. Couldn't get any better....until Pearson went and put the binary on it.

I managed to get a hold of a set of the new R2B2 cam system to put on a Z-34 here at the shop. After having it up and running for a couple of hours, I'm down FOBs, grinning like an idiot and more excited about a bow lineup than I have been in a long time.

I'm still getting the tuning down on it to see how far I can take it, but it's shooting sweet right now. At 28" 70# look for around 320 fps. After messing with the tuning, I'm sure I'll be able to get more out of it...yep, more.

The draw curve isn't butter like the Z-7, but it's one of the best drawing binary systems that I have drawn. Some binarys build 3/4 of the way back, but the Pearson system is just the same draw the entire way back with a valley the size of the Grand Canyon. The draw stop makes the wall solid as can be.

So, on to the shooting. It's all great if a bow can shoot the speed of sound, but that's no good if you can't shoot the thing. The brace height is 7.25+ (I enter the + because you can tweak it to get more). I'm using Gold Tip Pro Hunters w/FOBs. Normally, when the arrows smack each other the FOBs fly a foot or two backwards - no big deal. Well, when you're shooting this fast, the FOBs fly when they smack each other. I'm talking 15 feet in the air and back 5 feet. Needless to say, once the sight was dialed in, it took one round to go from 4 good arrows to 2. I'll stop while I can still afford to replace the FOBs!!!

Overall, I am very, very excited about this bow. There are speed bows out there, but they either draw like you have to be a weightlifter or they have a speed that's advertised that they don't get. Pearson has built a bow that gets a ton of speed and shoots like a dream (and if you're looking for the same draw cycle but even more speed, the new TX-4 comes in at 361 fps).

I'll be updating more pictures at www.selectarchery.com/pearson.shtml If you've been on the fence about the new lineup, get off and get to your shop to try one out. Just be prepared to write a check or slide some plastic, because you won't want to leave without one!!!

Jim


----------



## badfisherman

selectarchery said:


> Yep, yep!!



but will a pic ever be available?

how about the stats? I dont wanna go back through 9 pages. How about the website? Will that be updated soon?


----------



## selectarchery

I'll ask the factory to see if they can get some pics up. As for thw specs, they should be pretty close to the z-34 r2b2 specs. 34.25" axle to axle
340+ ibo speed
7.25"+ brace height
Hope this helps,
Jim


badfisherman said:


> but will a pic ever be available?
> 
> how about the stats? I dont wanna go back through 9 pages. How about the website? Will that be updated soon?


----------



## ChaseBaker

the Deliverance also has a Shoot Through Riser for those of you that don't know


----------



## badbow148

Thanks jim for all the awesome info.


----------



## badbow148

Sure would like to see some 60lbs. speeds from the new R2B2 cam on the TX-4 and the Z-34 PLEASE Thank you


----------



## Mrwintr

Is the string suppressor removeable on the '09 TX-4?? Does it have a standard 5/16-24 threaded insert there??


----------



## badfisherman

okay, whats the deal? I talked with my Pearson dealer today and he said that he heard you could just order directly from Pearson now? If that is the case then he isnt going to carry them anymore and I will have to ordeer without shooting 1st. I DONT LIKE THAT!! Is this true?


----------



## fastpassthrough

badfisherman said:


> okay, whats the deal? I talked with my Pearson dealer today and he said that he heard you could just order directly from Pearson now? If that is the case then he isnt going to carry them anymore and I will have to ordeer without shooting 1st. I DONT LIKE THAT!! Is this true?


Nope not true no direct sales dealer only!


----------



## badbow148

badfisherman said:


> okay, whats the deal? I talked with my Pearson dealer today and he said that he heard you could just order directly from Pearson now? If that is the case then he isnt going to carry them anymore and I will have to ordeer without shooting 1st. I DONT LIKE THAT!! Is this true?


Just a line of bull dealers say as to why they do not want to carry a bow line. Its not like he there not to make money off a bow line of bows. What Pearson is coming out with for 09 thats his loss.


----------



## deadeyeD

Heck I wish they would get on the BALL and pick all there staff shooters for 09.


----------



## ChaseBaker

Carolyn told me they would release a list tomorrow

look on their forums....her nickname is "HOGSLAYER"


----------



## deadeyeD

wow takes way long I hate getting my hopes up heck probably won't make it anyway.


----------



## Ebutler79

Lets not be overly positive or anything. That is 90% of the job of a staff shooter to represent the company in a positive and truthful light. Actually shooting the bow is mainly fluff.

Best of luck to you they are a great company.


----------



## deadeyeD

I want to shoot for them and represent them more than 90% and be positive and truthful but every time I try to get on a staff shooting team I always end up at a dead end street and its really dissapointing.


----------



## Ebutler79

*Shooter position*

Even if you do not get selected I would recommend getting one of their bows. I shot Pearson for several years. Do your part in representing them unofficially in a positive manner and helping other archers and you can build a resume in that manner. Best of luck to another Arkie


----------



## deadeyeD

I guess we will find out tommorow cross my fingers.


----------



## ChaseBaker

I've shot pearson for a year now and love them!

I will still shoot Pearson even if I don't get on their staff

Saving my money now for a TX-4 with R2B2 Cams


----------



## ParkerBow

Richard & Jim

Any 1 piece quivers for the 09 TX-4?


----------



## z34mann

*pearson*

these are great bows. and I am a proud staff shooter, and wouldn't shoot another bow if i wasn't. great customer service, a great price, and a bow that gives you no problems. why would anybody shoot something else.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*rock on!!*

Pearson = excellent People that make an excellent product!!!


----------



## Mrwintr

Mrwintr said:


> Is the string suppressor removeable on the '09 TX-4?? Does it have a standard 5/16-24 threaded insert there??


 Could someone please answer this for me?? Thanks


----------



## Bianary4evr84

Mrwintr said:


> Could someone please answer this for me?? Thanks


the string suppressor is removeable for the 09 TX4:wink:


----------



## badbow148

Go to Pearson on line and look at merchandise and they have a one piece quiver w/the Pearson logo.


----------



## deadeyeD

Well it looks like she forgot to post the shooters what the heck.


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> Well it looks like she forgot to post the shooters what the heck.


Carolyn has been under the weather pretty bad lately. She's probably backed up with the new bows and such. She'll get with us soon. Have faith.


----------



## ChaseBaker

patience deadeye........................patience

Carolyn has a job to do and will get to us asap


----------



## rocket83

*posted*

the lineup of shooters is posted over on their forum!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Here's the list*

http://www.benpearson.com/forum.html

Forums > Ben Pearson Archery Forum > General Discussion 
2009 Pearson Shooting Staff


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

I made the Team! WOW!~! a big Thanks to Pearson for giving me the chance to shoot for them its going to be very exciting in 2009. :dancing: <---- this was me this morning when I read the list, my wife was laughing at me as I looked like a little kid doing the happy dance LMAO!!! cheers! I look forward to getting to know you all in the coming year.


----------



## ParkerBow

What I didn't make the team, but I will still shot there new 09 bow


----------



## ChaseBaker

I didn't make it either..

it sucks but gives me a reason to try harder this year!


----------



## erk

Thanks Pearson for making me part of the team.


----------



## deadeyeD

I want to thank Pearson Archery for letting me be part of there shooting staff.Thanks So Much deadeyeD


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> I want to thank Pearson Archery for letting me be part of there shooting staff.Thanks So Much deadeyeD


Now wasn't that worth the wait??

Congrats to all who made the staff!


----------



## bhtr3d

Congraduations 2009 shooting staff members


----------



## deadeyeD

I am freaking out here I was told all the contracts were mailed out 2 weeks ago and I have not recived one yet and my name is on the list I hope somebody can tell me something.


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> I am freaking out here I was told all the contracts were mailed out 2 weeks ago and I have not recived one yet and my name is on the list I hope somebody can tell me something.


It's all right. I know someone else who was on the list that hasn't got theirs either. Trust me, if your name was on the list you're good. Mine was postmarked on the 3rd and I got it on the 5th. You will get it.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*Welcome*

to all that made the 2009 list, its gonnabe a awesome Year at Pearson. hope to meet soem of you at the asa shoots and ibo, see ya soon, and congrats on making the Team.



ken and Janice Davis
Team Pearson Prostaff , Georgia


----------



## Mrwintr

*Staff shooting team*

So, how will this work for ya. If I go to a shoot and a Pearson staff shooter is there and I beat them, I Win A Free Pearson of my choice ??? 
Or they could just hand over the bow they were using, that would be good enough.:wink:


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*who you gonna beat*

and what shoots you going to? tell us where you will be and what class u shoot in, on the range most dont talk all that smack, and the key word was IF, mighty big word.........LOL


----------



## bhtr3d

Mrwintr said:


> So, how will this work for ya. If I go to a shoot and a Pearson staff shooter is there and I beat them, I Win A Free Pearson of my choice ???
> Or they could just hand over the bow they were using, that would be good enough.:wink:


Why would I want your mathews? I already have a boat anchor


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*well said*

very well said, either of his bows could be used as a boat anchor. coming on a Pearson thread, surely he knew hed get it handed back to him.LOL oh IMO


----------



## Ebutler79

*Mathews*

Mathews are kinda like ex-wives. Might have been fun for a while but damn sure dont want one back.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*Lmao*

now that there is so true and so funny.


----------



## Mrwintr

Pearsonguy305 said:


> very well said, either of his bows could be used as a boat anchor. coming on a Pearson thread, surely he knew hed get it handed back to him.LOL oh IMO


 I wrote that because I saw posts of people interested in being Staff shooters that didn't make it and figured that would be a way to prove themselves worthy......Geez people chill!
So how did they pick staff shooters over the internet...??


----------



## z34mann

*you got*



deadeyeD said:


> I am freaking out here I was told all the contracts were mailed out 2 weeks ago and I have not recived one yet and my name is on the list I hope somebody can tell me something.


get rid of the darn bowtech.avatar. :wink: congrats to every one that made the team. they are the best company to work with.


----------



## deadeyeD

is this one good enough for a avatar sorry guys and girls.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Mrwintr said:


> I wrote that because I saw posts of people interested in being Staff shooters that didn't make it and figured that would be a way to prove themselves worthy......Geez people chill!
> So how did they pick staff shooters over the internet...??


I have met them in person. They are a class act.


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> is this one good enough for a avatar sorry guys and girls.


Why don't you copy mine to your pictures and then put it in your custom avatar box. That way you can show your colors. Just a thought, the ASA one will work though.


----------



## z34mann

*better*



deadeyeD said:


> is this one good enough for a avatar sorry guys and girls.


much better. congrats on makeing the team:RockOn:


----------



## deadeyeD

yes i am sending my contract out today.


----------



## josechno

*shooter*

Got mine Thursday sending it out Monday. Congrats everybody. Can't wait to meet everyone at the upcoming shoots...


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*ok new staffers*

who all is gonnabe in gainesville, and what class you shooting in. our schedule is asa we will be in gainesville, augusta, and columbus, and ibo we will do southern triple crown


----------



## badbow148

Sure would like to know some speeds of the new cam R2B2 in 60lbs. and 300gr arrows. On the new TX-4 and Z-34.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*when mine arrives*

ill let you know. im 27.5 draw, and i really like to shoot around 65 lbs, but ill turn her down for you to let you know what she shoots. im hearing sweet fast.


----------



## bhtr3d

Pearsonguy305 said:


> who all is gonnabe in gainesville, and what class you shooting in. our schedule is asa we will be in gainesville, augusta, and columbus, and ibo we will do southern triple crown


Mines pretty much all the majors 3d events.


----------



## badbow148

Pearsonguy305 said:


> ill let you know. im 27.5 draw, and i really like to shoot around 65 lbs, but ill turn her down for you to let you know what she shoots. im hearing sweet fast.


Thank you for the info.I have a 301/2" draw and always like to know.


----------



## 537

I shot the Z-34 and the TX4 at the plant and all I can say is WOW. These bows are beyond a shadow of a doubt the smoothest shooting bows I have ever shot(and fast too). 

Great Job Pearson!!!


----------



## Ebutler79

*Staff shooters*

Did you head up the staff shooting for a while down at the factory. I remember talking to you a few years back over some Tuning and such for a Bishop


----------



## 537

Eric,
Yes, I ran the staff and worked in customer service, I remember talking to you. I left in Sept. of 2004 after almost seven years at Ben Pearson to start my own business. I am now doing lawn care and I am really excited about shooting tournaments with a Pearson again


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Any idea when the pro staff shooter bows will ship out? Wouldn't mind getting a hunt or two in before this years season ends....:wink:


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> Eric,
> Yes, I ran the staff and worked in customer service, I remember talking to you. I left in Sept. of 2004 after almost seven years at Ben Pearson to start my own business. I am now doing lawn care and I am really excited about shooting tournaments with a Pearson again



Hey Jeremey hows things going up in Penz.


----------



## 537

Tim, things are busy but good here in Pensacola. How about in Hudson? Is your home club still hosting some of the FAA shoots? I have been considering trying some field shoots again but there are no ranges in my area now.


----------



## josechno

pride5 said:


> Any idea when the pro staff shooter bows will ship out? Wouldn't mind getting a hunt or two in before this years season ends....:wink:


I heard sometime in Dec they would be shipped


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> Tim, things are busy but good here in Pensacola. How about in Hudson? Is your home club still hosting some of the FAA shoots? I have been considering trying some field shoots again but there are no ranges in my area now.


No, sadly Aripeka ranges are gone There are a few clubs around in 1-2 hrs drive for faa stuff. 


You should try to get some 3 clubs started up in the panhandle.....Im trying to get a major showing at the asa state shoot.....


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*bwhtr*

count us in if you need somehelp at the show with Victory.be glad to give ya a hand, waiting on the info from Brian now. let me knwo if ya need any help


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough

badbow148 said:


> Sure would like to know some speeds of the new cam R2B2 in 60lbs. and 300gr arrows. On the new TX-4 and Z-34.


330 to 340 Z- 34 and 340 -350 TX4


----------



## fastpassthrough

*The Deliverence*

here is the Bow you have all been waiting for
33 1/2 axle to axle
7 1/2 brace
340 Ibo
and all at 4.1#s 
Enjoy


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*awesome job*

great bow and cant wait to shoot it. way to go Pearson & richard, great speed on the bow too.


----------



## badbow148

fastpassthrough said:


> 330 to 340 Z- 34 and 340 -350 TX4


Thank you sir (big R) Badbow


----------



## badbow148

Congats on the Deliverance and good speed to. Will be a hit.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*And it is either right or lefthanded!!!*

Allittle press time and some minor changes and you can make it a lefty!! Pretty sweet if you are a dealer.

kn


----------



## LilGecko96

is that the one with the range finder built in?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

LilGecko96 said:


> is that the one with the range finder built in?



I believe it is:darkbeer:


----------



## VA2

WOW!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## 537

Great looking bow!!!


----------



## RamRock

Anyone know if Select is shipping the R2B2 sytems yet??


----------



## selectarchery

RamRock said:


> Anyone know if Select is shipping the R2B2 sytems yet??


Word on the street is that they shipped out from Pearson late last week and are on the way. I'll get it out to you as soon as they get here:wink::wink:


----------



## deadeyeD

Oh I wish I knew if Carolyn has went threw those contracts I am so ready to order my new hunting bow.


----------



## RightWing

What is the MSRP $$ on the Deliverance???


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*deadeye*

on your contract there was a spot for that, they will not begin shipping contract bows out til after december soemtime, i was told. we already signed all our stuff and sent back that way they do things and it works very well.


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> Oh I wish I knew if Carolyn has went threw those contracts I am so ready to order my new hunting bow.


Call her up. Carolyn will do all she can to help you out. If you have a question, she can probably answer it.


----------



## deadeyeD

Yes I put my second bow as a camo bow for I can hunt with it.






Pearsonguy305 said:


> on your contract there was a spot for that, they will not begin shipping contract bows out til after december soemtime, i was told. we already signed all our stuff and sent back that way they do things and it works very well.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



selectarchery said:


> Word on the street is that they shipped out from Pearson late last week and are on the way. I'll get it out to you as soon as they get here:wink::wink:



TX-4's hit my shop today. Went out right after work, the bow is awesome, the cam is sweet. Awesome job pearson and richard on those cams....:darkbeer: Now only if my tx-4 would get here soon!!!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

pride5 said:


> TX-4's hit my shop today. Went out right after work, the bow is awesome, the cam is sweet. Awesome job pearson and richard on those cams....:darkbeer: Now only if my tx-4 would get here soon!!!!!


Right on!! can't wait to fling some arrows with the new cams!


----------



## fastpassthrough

Bow started shipping last week be sure to stop into your local pearson dealer and test drive one today!


----------



## Gary73

Any news on the new TX-4 R2B2 ?.


----------



## ParkerBow

Has anyone recieved the new bow, just want to hear some more reviews


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



ParkerBow said:


> Has anyone recieved the new bow, just want to hear some more reviews


My shop did, owner has one set up already. Quit, smooth, fast, plain old sweet. He also sold one same day they came in....:darkbeer:


----------



## archery ham

selectarchery said:


> Word on the street is that they shipped out from Pearson late last week and are on the way. I'll get it out to you as soon as they get here:wink::wink:


:shade: :RockOn:


----------



## Adair

*Pearson 09*

I got my 09 Pearson bows last week. The new TX-4 is impressive. I was surprised by the addition of a level built into the riser. I like that small innovation. The R2B2 cams seem to be all they have been hyped up to be, and bringing the Diamondback bow into the 09 line up was another great move from Pearson. With the smooth Z cam on the Diamondback it is an outstanding choice for a tree stand hunting rig. I think Pearson has provided us all with a great variety of equipment to choose from in 09. Now, I am looking forward to getting my hands on the Deliverance.


----------



## ChaseBaker

*my kills*

Heres my 2 Pearson kills

1. My first bow kill..

2. my first buck...nothing big buck special to me and my pearson!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

ChaseBaker said:


> Heres my 2 Pearson kills
> 
> 1. My first bow kill..
> 
> 2. my first buck...nothing big buck special to me and my pearson!


Congrats! any buck is a good buck be some good eating there


----------



## z34mann

*great*



ChaseBaker said:


> Heres my 2 Pearson kills
> 
> 1. My first bow kill..
> 
> 2. my first buck...nothing big buck special to me and my pearson!


way to go. and its the fun of the hunt not the size of the horns that matters. congrats


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*nice one guy keep it up*

and yes he will be some fine eating, nothing like that bow kill,and to think you done it with a pearson bow, yeah high fives keep it up


----------



## ChaseBaker

thanks guys

I wish I had these pics to send in my Resume when Carolyn was selecting shooters...
mabe it would've helped


----------



## josechno

*new bow*

Just picked up my new rest, sights, and release. All I need now is my new Blacked out Z34 w/ R2B2 to show up and I am set. Who will be at Cleveland for the indoor worlds.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

I will be making my third trip out this year for the indoor worlds. Hope your accessories are different then mine, cause are bows are the same!!!!


----------



## MitchFolsom

Look at what I got today. I can't wait to put these on my Z 34!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Cool Mitch Welcome to the R2B2 Revolution!!*

Cool Mitch Welcome to the R2B2 Revolution!!


----------



## Sith of Archery

Ive seen a few of the pearson...just wish they offered a bow with a longer ata.....34 is to short for target, but great for hunting.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*are you kidding me*

the z34 is a sweet shooting bow before the new cams, but now since the new cams, wow , what a sweeeeettttttttt shooting machine.


----------



## bhtr3d

Sith of Archery said:


> Ive seen a few of the pearson...just wish they offered a bow with a longer ata.....34 is to short for target, but great for hunting.


According to who?????


----------



## iswandy

Sith of Archery said:


> Ive seen a few of the pearson...just wish they offered a bow with a longer ata.....34 is to short for target, but great for hunting.


34 ata is never short for target shooting, if there's anything short, that is your brain. I have apex and sbxt before, ironically, I score better with sbxt and I keep it for fita round and sold my apex as it doesn't give me any reason to keep it.


----------



## jwcatto

I like a taller bow for Target archery. Can a shorter bow still get it done? Absolutely.
But, To be honest I would like to see a lil longer ATA for target.

The Z34 is a straight up shooting machine...............imagine if it were 5 inches taller though.................... mmmmmnnnnn, me likey


To each his own on ATA.


----------



## Sith of Archery

according to anyone thats been shooting archery successfully...

according to anyone that refuses to buy a sub 36 inch bow...


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*sith*

well you go on and you shoot longer ATA, good for you, but everyone doesnt see eye to eye on that it has been a discussion many times, and many will give you pro and cons on both sides, its a individual preference,but saying a 34 ata isnt a good bow is just very wrong, I mean liek they said says who, and why do others always seem to join a thread that clearly arent Pearson shooters, to merley come on and make such a remark, dont Mathews have enough threads you can post on?I mean really.oh yeah IMO your very very wrong,


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Sith of Archery said:


> according to anyone thats been shooting archery successfully...
> 
> according to anyone that refuses to buy a sub 36 inch bow...


:blah::blah::blah::blah:


----------



## iswandy

sure I remember about this bow:











http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=616161


with those new r2b2 cam, the speed is totally different now


----------



## Mr. October

Pearsonguy305 said:


> well you go on and you shoot longer ATA, good for you, but everyone doesnt see eye to eye on that it has been a discussion many times, and many will give you pro and cons on both sides, its a individual preference,but saying a 34 ata isnt a good bow is just very wrong, I mean liek they said says who, and why do others always seem to join a thread that clearly arent Pearson shooters, to merley come on and make such a remark, dont Mathews have enough threads you can post on?I mean really.oh yeah IMO your very very wrong,


Geez bud. A little harsh there. He didn't say it wasn't a good bow. I'm sure it is. But it doesn't take a long survey of a target shooting line to see there aren't a lot of guys shooting <35" bows (or even 35-36" bows) for target. I'm in agreement with Sith. I have one of the last Gen IIs produced and while it is a great bow, at 36" it is still a much more difficult bow for me to use for target then my longer bows. I watched Pearson 2009 with great anticipation hoping for the rumored introduction of a 39" something-or-other. I'd have probably bought one. But that didn't happen. Richard explained the manufacturing process for the longer bows didn't happen in time. 

Personally, for hunting one sub-35" bow is as good as another. I'm not selling one to buy another. I'm certain Pearson will sell a lot of them. 

I am impressed with Pearson's quality for the $$. The finish isn't what you would expect to get from a bow costing $200-$300 more but then . . the bows don't cost $200-$300 more.


----------



## RamRock

anyone else get there R2 cam system yet, thats not a factory shooter(im not special:thumbs_do) also do they come with axels/spacers?
cant wait to get my tx4 put together, it will be all black carbon fiber,, and FAAAST...:thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Ramrock who did you order the system from?*

Ramrock who did you order the system from? And I think the Black and carbon will be a sweet bow! What color strings you going with?
kn


----------



## MitchFolsom

RamRock said:


> anyone else get there R2 cam system yet, thats not a factory shooter(im not special:thumbs_do) also do they come with axels/spacers?
> cant wait to get my tx4 put together, it will be all black carbon fiber,, and FAAAST...:thumbs_up


RamRock, if it makes you feel better I ordered mine from Select Archery, and I'm a factory shooter. LOL

Axle, spacers, directions where the spacers go, etc. It's all in there.


----------



## ChaseBaker

Mitch

Do you know what the 09 Target Colors are?


----------



## badbow148

Can any one tell me if there is any differ. between the 07 and 08 and 09 Z-34 other than the stainless limb bolt inserts. Any differ. in risers them selves. for the R2B2 cams. Thanks for any info. Badbow


----------



## MitchFolsom

ChaseBaker said:


> Mitch
> 
> Do you know what the 09 Target Colors are?


Red
Blue
Gunmetal
Black
Black fade into gunmetal
green fade into black


----------



## badbow148

Mitch can you answer my question at the end of page 11.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*The Limb numbers*



badbow148 said:


> Can any one tell me if there is any differ. between the 07 and 08 and 09 Z-34 other than the stainless limb bolt inserts. Any differ. in risers them selves. for the R2B2 cams. Thanks for any info. Badbow


I think you might run into poundage issues with the older z-34, 08 you'll should be fine but not sure if it will all work out on the 07's. Also the new 09's have a new cut outs in the riser. Hope that helps.

kn


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I think you might run into poundage issues with the older z-34, 08 you'll should be fine but not sure if it will all work out on the 07's. Also the new 09's have a new cut outs in the riser. Hope that helps.
> 
> kn


Did they put the "soft touch" camo on the bows like they were talking about? I know one of them in Columbus had it on there. Or did they just dip them in camo like before. I didn't see anything in the book aboout it.


----------



## ChaseBaker

Thanks Mitch

Do you or any other pearson shooter know the price of getting my bow Dipped Blue and put R2B2cams on it?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*I think standard Camo job*



MitchFolsom said:


> Did they put the "soft touch" camo on the bows like they were talking about? I know one of them in Columbus had it on there. Or did they just dip them in camo like before. I didn't see anything in the book aboout it.


I think standard camo job, but don't quote me on that you better ask them.

kn


----------



## fastpassthrough

MitchFolsom said:


> Did they put the "soft touch" camo on the bows like they were talking about? I know one of them in Columbus had it on there. Or did they just dip them in camo like before. I didn't see anything in the book aboout it.


After further testing the soft touch did not hold up came off when it rained so all the 2009 products are double dipped from outdoor color


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I guess it will be the middle of next month or the end of next month before we get our shooter bows and I guess you need to tell them you want the new cams on them or they will come with the old cams thats what I was told.


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> Well I guess it will be the middle of next month or the end of next month before we get our shooter bows and I guess you need to tell them you want the new cams on them or they will come with the old cams thats what I was told.


On your contract you had to tell them Z 34B or Z 34S

B= Binary
S=Single


----------



## deadeyeD

That was not on my contract anywhere.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Deadeye it's all good*



deadeyeD said:


> Well I guess it will be the middle of next month or the end of next month before we get our shooter bows and I guess you need to tell them you want the new cams on them or they will come with the old cams thats what I was told.


Just give Pearson a call and tell them what you are wanting as far as cams go, they are really Nice, Helpful, Friendly, and Cool people. I'm sure they will be more than happy to work with you. Everyone on here shooter or not will probably tell you that. :thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyeD

Its all good but it did not say that on my contract anywhere I just hate to get the new bows then I hate have to order new cams thats all.








Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Just give Pearson a call and tell them what you are wanting as far as cams go, they are really Nice, Helpful, Friendly, and Cool people. I'm sure they will be more than happy to work with you. Everyone on here shooter or not will probably tell you that. :thumbs_up


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> That was not on my contract anywhere.



Mine either just said: Bow Upgrade and then a line.

But I called and asked Carolyn to add the new R2B2 cams on my Z34


----------



## deadeyeD

I told here to but all the crap she got to go threw she might forget I will call here in a week or two to see.


----------



## RamRock

MitchFolsom said:


> RamRock, if it makes you feel better I ordered mine from Select Archery, and I'm a factory shooter. LOL
> 
> Axle, spacers, directions where the spacers go, etc. It's all in there.




Yeah im not a factory shooter but i did order them from select 2 weeks ago? im guessing they will be along shortly??


:thumbs_up


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> That was not on my contract anywhere.


I was wrong. What I did was call and ask about the new cam system. That's when she told me what to write down.


----------



## badbow148

fastpassthrough said:


> After further testing the soft touch did not hold up came off when it rained so all the 2009 products are double dipped from outdoor color


Will the new cams work on the 07 Z-34 just like the 08 and 09s.


----------



## stinky1

badbow148 said:


> Will the new cams work on the 07 Z-34 just like the 08 and 09s.


I'd like to know the answer too. 
Thanks


----------



## z34mann

*guessing*

i dont see why they wont work on the 07 the limbs are the same. riser is the same.


----------



## badbow148

Thanks Z-34man I even left that same question on the Pearson forum and have got no answer there for sure either.


----------



## ChaseBaker

Will the R2B2 cams work on a '06 Gen 2?

Also whats the price for Pearson to Re-dip a Gen 2?


----------



## ChaseBaker

anybody have answers to my above ?s...??


----------



## MitchFolsom

ChaseBaker said:


> Will the R2B2 cams work on a '06 Gen 2?
> 
> Also whats the price for Pearson to Re-dip a Gen 2?



The only way you will get a correct answer is to call Pearson and ask yourself. That way you will not get wrong information.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*A wise man once said.........................*

ask the main Grasshopper, and you will gian the knowledge you seek..............


----------



## jwcatto

If you had the R2B2 cams on a gen Two that would be SWEET!!!!

However, I doubt thet will work since the ATA is so much longer.

Just my .02 cents, Definately a question for a expert at the factory.
Catto


----------



## -chris-

I called and talked to richard a few weeks ago about putting the r2b2 on a gen II. He told me that since the cams were designed for a 34.25 ATA bow that the draw lengths would be longer on the gen II and there is no way to tell which cam you would need since they are draw length specific. From my interpretaion it would be based purely on trial and error. Also you would have to change the limbs or the poundage would drop. With that said if you do try it and it works I would like to know what cam would give a 31.5" draw on a gen II.


----------



## beochie

Anyone know who sells Pearson mi SW Michigan?
whats the draw compared to say.. a guardian?
is it smooth into the valley or does it drop off fast like the x forces?

by smooth into the valley like
1. mathews xt
2. Ally
3.guardian
4. x-force/101st


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*The Draw*

The draw is very smooth, no hard drop off or no crazy build up before the valley. I would say that it is great 70lbs feels like 65lbs or less.
Check out a friend of mine review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de7EhDkipdQ . Hope this helps kn


----------



## ParkerBow

I'll give you a quick review as I am stilling writing my full review for Richard and Jim. Received the bow all done from Cracker on Friday, and went to the local indoor range. Bow really is amazing for that speed. 

*Very smooth draw and I couldn't believe how easy shooting 70+lbs was.
*dead in the hand and in my book very forgiving.
* No silencers and bow was fairly quite. Cat whiskers should do the trick which I might add when I hit the range again


----------



## iswandy

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> The draw is very smooth, no hard drop off or no crazy build up before the valley. I would say that it is great 70lbs feels like 65lbs or less.
> Check out a friend of mine review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de7EhDkipdQ . Hope this helps kn


thanks for video link :thumbs_up


----------



## beochie

I think I may sell my current bow


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

beochie said:


> I think I may sell my current bow


The draw is very smooth, no hard drop off or no crazy build up before the valley. I would say that it is great 70lbs feels like 65lbs or less.
Check out a friend of mine review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de7EhDkipdQ . Hope this helps kn


----------



## monty53

*Question!*

I watched the video.

When you get readings trough a chronograph of up to 3 feet per second difference, is that due to the chrono, the bow or the arrows?


----------



## bhtr3d

monty53 said:


> I watched the video.
> 
> When you get readings trough a chronograph of up to 3 feet per second difference, is that due to the chrono, the bow or the arrows?



I think theres a lot of factors that fall into play with chronograph speed variations. 

Exact placement of where the arrow shoots through the chronograph. 
Lighting

Are, two main factors


----------



## ChaseBaker

anyone have any 28"mods for a Gen 2?

pm me if so


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Hope this helps*



monty53 said:


> I watched the video.
> 
> When you get readings trough a chronograph of up to 3 feet per second difference, is that due to the chrono, the bow or the arrows?


It was certainly the chronograph, the test was with a standard off the shelf chrono any archer can afford, the lighting plays a factor also, we wanted the video set up to be what most of us (Hobbiest Archer/hunter) would have in their home shops. I'm sure with a pro chronograph and the consistant indoor lighting the numbers would have been a shave closer, but we wanted the hobbiest archer/hunters point of view. hope this helps kn


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Video for those behind school firewalls *

http://www.bowtube.com/media/309/Ben_Pearson_2009_R2B2_Cam_System_Review/


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Simply Awesome!!!!*

That Review sure makes me want my new Z34 exact bow I ordered :dancing:


----------



## JAG

I just found out that they will have another rendition of the R2B2 cam for shorter draws, like some of my girlfriends with 24.5" draws.. they will get you hooked up with a nice performing bow.. and.....


they will have PINK!!! Pink fade and Pink Camo.

Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## jsmbly

Very impressive.I think I might give one of these a try


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yup Richard, and Pearson hard at work*

to get our women and kids into the best bow on the market, way to go big thumbs up for Ben Pearson in 09


----------



## ChaseBaker

i heard they are bringing out a new Target Bow.. is it fact or fiction?


----------



## fastpassthrough

The longer A to A bow will not make it this year but hope to be a mid year release when the tooling is done


----------



## deadeyeD

Any body talk to Carolyn lately any updates on when the shooter bows will be mailed out.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Wondering the samething*



deadeyeD said:


> Any body talk to Carolyn lately any updates on when the shooter bows will be mailed out.


I been wondering the samething, it sure is torture watching the review vids and seeing pic's. LOL! :shade:


----------



## asashooter

I was picked of the Pro Staff. Hope to see all of you at the shoots. I hope the bows are sent to us soon.


----------



## jwcatto

It used to be " good things come to those who wait"

Now its" Fantasticly, amazing, unbelieveable, and mind boggling things come to those who wait"

I have to admit I feel like a kid waiting on CHRISTmas.


----------



## JAG

deadeyeD said:


> Any body talk to Carolyn lately any updates on when the shooter bows will be mailed out.


looking like December, is what i was told.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

jwcatto said:


> It used to be " good things come to those who wait"
> 
> Now its" Fantasticly, amazing, unbelieveable, and mind boggling things come to those who wait"
> 
> I have to admit I feel like a kid waiting on CHRISTmas.


X2 on that one! well said :thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough

*Speeds*

I just wanted to let everyone know that I really focused on the shorter draws on these bows, as we all know there are really very few 30" draw guys out there, and being a 27" draw myself, you can bet that the shorter draws are tweaked pretty good the draws are smooth and the speeds are high.


----------



## TOOL

Will you have anything getting down to 24" for the petit ladies? :smile:


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yes richard i working on it now*

i think i was told would go down to 24.5 tho, but might wanna ask Fastpassthru on here, he will tell you exacts


----------



## fastpassthrough

TOOL said:


> Will you have anything getting down to 24" for the petit ladies? :smile:


24 will be pushing it might be able to get 24 1/4 though


----------



## JAG

fastpassthrough said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I really focused on the shorter draws on these bows, as we all know there are really very few 30" draw guys out there, and being a 27" draw myself, you can bet that the shorter draws are tweaked pretty good the draws are smooth and the speeds are high.


:teeth: thanks for that!!


----------



## iswandy

fastpassthrough said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I really focused on the shorter draws on these bows, as we all know there are really very few 30" draw guys out there, and being a 27" draw myself, you can bet that the shorter draws are tweaked pretty good the draws are smooth and the speeds are high.


As I have same draw length (27"), it should easier for me to check fps of tx4 . Any chance to post video of new tx4 on youtube? :shade:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Video will be on it way soon!!*

Jason and I are working on the tx-4 video and I will get it up soon!! Also I shoot 27.5"s so I'll try to post some shots of that also (z-34). 

kn


----------



## iswandy

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Jason and I are working on the tx-4 video and I will get it up soon!! Also I shoot 27.5"s so I'll try to post some shots of that also (z-34).
> 
> kn


Awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## TOOL

fastpassthrough said:


> 24 will be pushing it might be able to get 24 1/4 though


That might be just the trick.:darkbeer:


----------



## archery ham

I ordered a cam upgrade fo my TX-4 on Oct 30. Does anyone know when the factory will start shipping these?


----------



## RamRock

i also ordered on the 29th , i got an e-mail from jim (at select) and he said they got in late last week and he would try to fill and ship orders this week:thumbs_up


----------



## archery ham

RamRock said:


> i also ordered on the 29th , i got an e-mail from jim (at select) and he said they got in late last week and he would try to fill and ship orders this week:thumbs_up


Thanks. I was getting worried.


----------



## deadeyeD

Carolyn called me today she is going to get our orders next week and get them out in a few weeks for our staff bows.


----------



## josechno

*string*

what string in on the 09 r2b2? I know it 8125 but who makes it?


----------



## fastpassthrough

josechno said:


> what string in on the 09 r2b2? I know it 8125 but who makes it?


as of now stone mnt


----------



## archery ham

Are there paperwork that comes with the cam upgrades that will tell me the string and cable lengths?


----------



## dave cole

*Need Home for Armortech-HD and Expert II*

I received my credit card statement about 10 days ago, and it showed a charge of $675 on October 15 to Select Archery for the Z-34 bow. I e-mailed Jim to see if it was shipped, but received no response. I don't really "need" a new bow, and have two Allegiances (2007 and 2008) all set up, but I'm having a hard time making excuses to not try out the new Hoyts and BowTechs at the shop, and would like to have some time on the Z-34 before shooting them, to have something to compare to. Just curious as to approximately when customers' bows might be on their way versus other shooters. Thanks!:cheers:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

dave cole said:


> I received my credit card statement about 10 days ago, and it showed a charge of $675 on October 15 to Select Archery for the Z-34 bow. I e-mailed Jim to see if it was shipped, but received no response. I don't really "need" a new bow, and have two Allegiances (2007 and 2008) all set up, but I'm having a hard time making excuses to not try out the new Hoyts and BowTechs at the shop, and would like to have some time on the Z-34 before shooting them, to have something to compare to. Just curious as to approximately when customers' bows might be on their way versus other shooters. Thanks!:cheers:



I'd give Jim a Phone call that might be faster than a email. I think the # is on the website.


----------



## Gary73

I have read on AT Jims nipper has not been well so understandably he's no doubt got a lot on his plate now.

I emailed Jim last Thursday to cancel my Tx-4 as I cant wait any longer but I have heard nothing so far, I hope things are okay for him.


----------



## selectarchery

David,
It was good to talk to you on the phone and things will go out as we discussed. Gary, cancelled the order as you requested.

Bows are arriving now, so any orders will be sent out asap. Also, cams arrived, but draw stops didn't. As soon as those get in, cam orders will be shipping out as well. 

Little man is doing better now. After 6 days in the hospital, he decided he'd let us go home, so things are slowly getting back to normal around here...as normal as it can be with a 3 year old and 4 week old!!!!!

Jim


----------



## Gary73

selectarchery said:


> David,
> It was good to talk to you on the phone and things will go out as we discussed. Gary, cancelled the order as you requested.
> 
> Bows are arriving now, so any orders will be sent out asap. Also, cams arrived, but draw stops didn't. As soon as those get in, cam orders will be shipping out as well.
> 
> Little man is doing better now. After 6 days in the hospital, he decided he'd let us go home, so things are slowly getting back to normal around here...as normal as it can be with a 3 year old and 4 week old!!!!!
> 
> Jim


Thank you Jim.


----------



## iswandy

Jim, as you have experience with both Pearson tx4 and elite gt500, which one is quieter (shot), pm me. Thanks. 

Second things, good to hear everything getting better.


----------



## johnno

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Jason and I are working on the tx-4 video and I will get it up soon


It only takes about 30 min..you shoot the vid and you post it.....no need for a "Cecil B De mil" production.. so why the delay ??...:darkbeer:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> Carolyn called me today she is going to get our orders next week and get them out in a few weeks for our staff bows.



Thats very good news! :thumbs_up


----------



## archery ham

selectarchery said:


> David,
> It was good to talk to you on the phone and things will go out as we discussed. Gary, cancelled the order as you requested.
> 
> Bows are arriving now, so any orders will be sent out asap. Also, cams arrived, but draw stops didn't. As soon as those get in, cam orders will be shipping out as well.
> 
> Little man is doing better now. After 6 days in the hospital, he decided he'd let us go home, so things are slowly getting back to normal around here...as normal as it can be with a 3 year old and 4 week old!!!!!
> 
> Jim


Thanks for the information. I did not know that your little fellow was sick. Please forgive me for being impatient with my cam order.


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I think it getting I hope ready to get that bow set up and start shooting how is everybody going to set there bows up and what classes you all shooting in I am going open C I think maybe open B.


----------



## fastpassthrough

*New web site*

It is almost complete
www.shootlikeben.com


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

fastpassthrough said:


> It is almost complete
> www.shootlikeben.com



The Short vid. Clips of Ben Pearson hunting are pretty cool! Website looks awesome so far.:thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyeD

Yupee bows are starting to be shipped.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> Yupee bows are starting to be shipped.


Awesome!! :thumbs_up


----------



## full moon

selectarchery said:


> David,
> It was good to talk to you on the phone and things will go out as we discussed. Gary, cancelled the order as you requested.
> 
> Bows are arriving now, so any orders will be sent out asap. Also, cams arrived, but draw stops didn't. As soon as those get in, cam orders will be shipping out as well.
> 
> Little man is doing better now. After 6 days in the hospital, he decided he'd let us go home, so things are slowly getting back to normal around here...as normal as it can be with a 3 year old and 4 week old!!!!!
> 
> Jim


thank the Lord


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*help me to understand something...*

i am trying to figure out just exactly the combination is for the pearson bow thats a 360+ fps ibo model.

the web page only stated a ibo of 340+.

what is the bow and cams or combo thereof that make up this 360+ bow ????


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Yo johnno*



johnno said:


> It only takes about 30 min..you shoot the vid and you post it.....no need for a "Cecil B De mil" production.. so why the delay ??...:darkbeer:


Hey I agree but the time is not just the video, Jason and I are regular archery guys just like you. We both are Instructors at a community college, we have a conference this week for work that's out of town and we won't be back to edit some video til the 26th, sorry we can't get it faster but that's the best we can do. I'll post it asap I promise, I'm just glad ya'll liked the first one. Hope this explains things,

kn


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*happy turkey day*

to all the Pearson shooters and there families, hope you all drive safe over the holidays and hope to see many of you soon.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Pearsonguy305 said:


> to all the Pearson shooters and there families, hope you all drive safe over the holidays and hope to see many of you soon.


Wishing all my team mates a Happy Thanksgiving be safe and have lots of fun with the Family. 

Cheers!!:beer::beer:


----------



## fastpassthrough

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Hey I agree but the time is not just the video, Jason and I are regular archery guys just like you. We both are Instructors at a community college, we have a conference this week for work that's out of town and we won't be back to edit some video til the 26th, sorry we can't get it faster but that's the best we can do. I'll post it asap I promise, I'm just glad ya'll liked the first one. Hope this explains things,
> 
> kn


Kyle,
take your time we appreciate the time you and Jason put into it! and if we are patient Im sure we will even get more info in the future videos to come once again thank your for taking the time to put the vids together for us.
Richard


----------



## selectarchery

archery ham said:


> I ordered a cam upgrade fo my TX-4 on Oct 30. Does anyone know when the factory will start shipping these?


Pearson shipped a partial order of cams out to me, but didn't send draw stops. They got them in and they left for me on Friday. I hope to have them by the end of the week to get cam orders out. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## MitchFolsom

Here's what I've done.

Bow started life as a target Z 34 single cam. Had it powdercoated the flat black. Well, yesterday I installed my R2B2 cam system. Don't know how fast the bow was shooting before, never checked it. Here are the stats on it now.

63#
27.5" draw
360gr. Victory

280-281 fps



63#
27.5" draw
318gr. Gold Tip

295-297 fps

The bow shoots very well and is very accurate. I'm resally pleased with the results. Here's what she looks like with her new cams and the custom string/cable set from H&M Bowstrings.


----------



## iswandy

sweet, black are beautiful.. anyone know if we can get black for 2009 model?


----------



## deadeyeD

I want to wish every body that looks a this thread a Happy Thanksgiving besafe and God Bless.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Hey All*

Thanks Richard, we are just helping The Pearson R2B2 Revolution out!! We are laying down some great footage for the future and with the upcoming holiday breaks we will probably have more video than you guys want LOL. 

Mitch, Sweet on the bow glad you got it together looks like a lean mean shooting machine and shes got the numbers to back it up!! 

Deadeye, Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours and my God Bless us all. Happy Thanksgiving to the rest of the gang here on AT.

kn


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



iswandy said:


> sweet, black are beautiful.. anyone know if we can get black for 2009 model?


you can get black for the z34..:tongue: the tx-4 is camo only....:darkbeer:


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Thanks Richard, we are just helping The Pearson R2B2 Revolution out!! We are laying down some great footage for the future and with the upcoming holiday breaks we will probably have more video than you guys want LOL.
> 
> Mitch, Sweet on the bow glad you got it together looks like a lean mean shooting machine and shes got the numbers to back it up!!
> 
> Deadeye, Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours and my God Bless us all. Happy Thanksgiving to the rest of the gang here on AT.
> 
> kn



Kyle, thanks for the help. If my TX 4 is any better I don't know what I'm gone do.


----------



## archery ham

selectarchery said:


> Pearson shipped a partial order of cams out to me, but didn't send draw stops. They got them in and they left for me on Friday. I hope to have them by the end of the week to get cam orders out. Thanks,
> Jim


Thanks Jim. I got your email from your website. I found out later about your son being sick. Hope all is well.


----------



## ChaseBaker

If you need footage... were laying some down here in Illinois with my Pearson Z-32 and Pearson Spoiler Angle


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*Cool deal and Happy Thanksgiving to all.............*

man Pearson is gonna lite up the world in 09, gonna have alot of fun talkingto folks and selling bows, actually i think the bows will sell themsleves, they have done a great job, and Richard is the cam master.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*You got that Right!!!!!*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> man Pearson is gonna lite up the world in 09, gonna have alot of fun talkingto folks  and selling bows, actually i think the bows will sell themsleves, they have done a great job, and Richard is the cam master.


You got that right Pearsonguy305 "Pearson is going to be Blazing up the trails in 2009!!"


----------



## fastpassthrough

*Contingency Money 2009*

Starting this season Pearson will offer Contingency money for the following events:

All ASA, I.B.O. and Southern Triple Crown events. National events only.
All Shooters must register at the Pearson Booth and use 2009 product.

First place will earn $400.00
Second place $200.00
Third Place $100.00

Good luck and go Shoot Like Ben !

Thanks

Jon McMurray
General Manager
Pearson Archery


----------



## ChaseBaker

what if your not a staffer..........do you still get contingency?


----------



## deadeyeD

Well my wife got her 2009 pearson z-34 hunting bow today and holly crap one nice bow can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## bhtr3d

ChaseBaker said:


> what if your not a staffer..........do you still get contingency?



Contingecy monies are open to anyone that shoots that particular product


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Here it is the TX-4 Video!*

Here it is the TX-4 Video! I hope you guys like it and thanks for waiting! The next video will be a 27.5" draw Z-34 just so you can see that Pearson didn't skip on us shorter draw guys. Thanks again for watching! kn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-fswCCvw3c


----------



## iswandy

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Here it is the TX-4 Video! I hope you guys like it and thanks for waiting! The next video will be a 27.5" draw Z-34 just so you can see that Pearson didn't skip on us shorter draw guys. Thanks again for watching! kn
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-fswCCvw3c


HOOORRRAYY!!, thanks a lot :shade:


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Here it is the TX-4 Video! I hope you guys like it and thanks for waiting! The next video will be a 27.5" draw Z-34 just so you can see that Pearson didn't skip on us shorter draw guys. Thanks again for watching! kn
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-fswCCvw3c



Thank you. That was great!


----------



## johnno

Nice work Kyle....:set1_applaud:..and many thanks for the "heads up"..cheers..


----------



## bhtr3d

Kyle...if ya speak to Jason. Im trying to get in touch with him.

Tim


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Excellent Job Guys!!!!*

TX-4 Review is excellent, getting some wicked speed out of it even with a Hunting arrow :shade: The Level in the riser is a super Idea ....


----------



## kimmiedawn

deadeyeD said:


> Well my wife got her 2009 pearson z-34 hunting bow today and holly crap one nice bow can't wait till I get mine.


Yup, here it is... Looks and feels awsome...


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Looks Like a Real Shooter there Kimmie :shade:


----------



## kimmiedawn

I will let you know Sunday.. I wanna shoot it so bad but dont have time til then..... deadeyeD's been pouting that I got mine 1st.. Now I just have to wail to see how awsome tha colored bows will look..Can't wait to see the black gunmetal fade he got...:teeth:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

kimmiedawn said:


> I will let you know Sunday.. I wanna shoot it so bad but dont have time til then..... deadeyeD's been pouting that I got mine 1st.. Now I just have to wail to see how awsome tha colored bows will look..Can't wait to see the black gunmetal fade he got...:teeth:


I would be too thats the same color I got coming also BLK/Gunmetal Fade:teeth: going to look pretty Dran sweet I figure. Say Hello DeadeyeD for me. and Happy Thanksgiving to you and the Family. Cheers!


----------



## z34mann

*dang*

did every1 get gunmetal to blk. I didn't see 1 last year thats why I got it. and now every1 has it lol


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

z34mann said:


> did every1 get gunmetal to blk. I didn't see 1 last year thats why I got it. and now every1 has it lol


lol!! I wonder how many will have it this year:shade: 3 so far and counting lol!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*i got a green fade to blk*

in 08 so i ordered a camo one , and probally wind up changing cams on my 08 bow, time will tell, sincei had just order winner choice strings on it , not usre i can throw strings away. i probally wind up shooting new bow at ibo shoots, and green bow at asa shoots.anyone knwo what string and cables lengths are so i can go ahead call WC and get string on way.


----------



## MAH

Video is real helpful and answered alot of questions


----------



## bhtr3d

I went with Green/Black fade 09
Green/Black fade 08 
I have a black to gunmetal one from 07 g2
and a solid gunmetal 06 g2
plus a few camos


----------



## bhtr3d

bhtr3d said:


> I went with Green/Black fade 09
> Green/Black fade 08
> I have a black to gunmetal one from 07 g2
> and a solid gunmetal 06 g2
> plus a few camos


2008 model


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Sweet looking bow:shade: I sure like that Fade color


----------



## kimmiedawn

I got the red with black limbs....:shade:


----------



## Wuffypot

..


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Thanks MAH*

Thanks MAH!!


----------



## TDykes

Just received my new Z34 and TX-4 bows from Jim at Select Archery. Thanks Jim for the great service. The bows are simply amazing. Z34 - 28" 67lb. 385gr. arrow 291. TX-4 28" 67lb. 385gr. arrow 304.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

kyle, 
you and jason did a great job on the z-34 and tx-4 videos. Give me a call for Tuesday if you want to shot 5 spot.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yup they done a great job*

one day im gonna have to come over and spend the day and go shoot spots with you guys, got to take that Pearson tour.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*thanks wonder*

Thanks Steven. We should shoot, I'll give you a shout!

kn


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Ok, the Z34 is sighted in for huntin now. It feels awsome. Groupin 4 arrows in 2 inch circle at 30 yrds...I cronoed it with 314 grain arrow, 27" DL and 46#'s at 241. Love it love it....:shade:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

kimmiedawn said:


> Ok, the Z34 is sighted in for huntin now. It feels awsome. Groupin 4 arrows in 2 inch circle at 30 yrds...I cronoed it with 314 grain arrow, 27" DL and 46#'s at 241. Love it love it....:shade:



Excellent!! :shade:


----------



## fastpassthrough

*?*

Several of you guy should be getting or have got your bows post up, lets hear all about them good or bad?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

fastpassthrough said:


> Several of you guys should be getting or have got your bows post up, lets hear all about them good or bad?


I'll post up when mine gets here, hope its in the mail tomorrow from Pearson


----------



## ChaseBaker

I just got my Gen 2 from a seller in the Classifieds!

Its more than what I expected...very nice bow!


----------



## asashooter

Richard. I hope my bow is on the way. I will post up on it as soon as I get it set up.Thanks for the great Bows.::smile:


----------



## josechno

*:*

Did you get the 31" mods in yet?


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*waiting very eagerly*

but i know its coming and i knwo it will be great


----------



## ChaseBaker

Question for yall

Is the Gen 2 suppose to have a draw stop? I seen some with it and mine Doesn't have it


----------



## bhtr3d

ChaseBaker said:


> Question for yall
> 
> Is the Gen 2 suppose to have a draw stop? I seen some with it and mine Doesn't have it


Depends on what G2 year bow you have.


----------



## Mrwintr

Richard, I have a question about the R2B2 conversion set for the '08 TX-4. On the Archery select site it says for $135 you get the cam system and for $199 it comes with the Crackers string set, but I wanted to know if the a standard string set was included with the standard cam kit?? Is Archery select the only place to see and buy the 2009 Pearson line and accessories? I e-mailed Pearson and haven't received any reply..???


----------



## johnno

Richard, or whoever...so why is the TX4 with the R2B2 cam now being advertised as having an IBO of 342fps and thus considerably slower than the 361 fps originally touted by "Select Archery". Now what are those terms the US lawyers like to bandy about..oh yeh "Deceptive Conduct" "False Advertisng" etc......:mg::mg:

Check this out :http://www.shootlikeben.com/products/tx4.php


----------



## Mossy517

*johnno*

I believe, correct me if I'm wrong that 361fps is after a Cracker's treatment.....More like Capable of 361FPS


----------



## ChaseBaker

bhtr3d said:


> Depends on what G2 year bow you have.


Its a 2007...It has the space for a Draw-Stop


----------



## fastpassthrough

johnno said:


> Richard, or whoever...so why is the TX4 with the R2B2 cam now being advertised as having an IBO of 342fps and thus considerably slower than the 361 fps originally touted by "Select Archery". Now what are those terms the US lawyers like to bandy about..oh yeh "Deceptive Conduct" "False Advertisng" etc......:mg::mg:
> 
> Check this out :http://www.shootlikeben.com/products/tx4.php


IBO is 342+ advertised from Pearson would you rather have a bow advertised at 360 and get 350 or a bow advertised at 342+ and get 355 and if you are worried about false advertiseing you better look at a lot of the other claims out there!

There should be a video coming showing it shooting 360 i believe


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*consumer base happy*



johnno said:


> Richard, or whoever...so why is the TX4 with the R2B2 cam now being advertised as having an IBO of 342fps and thus considerably slower than the 361 fps originally touted by "Select Archery". Now what are those terms the US lawyers like to bandy about..oh yeh "Deceptive Conduct" "False Advertisng" etc......:mg::mg:
> 
> Check this out :http://www.shootlikeben.com/products/tx4.php


Hey johnno,
I agree with richard why advertise numbers that might vary depending on the setup/user. Here's a great example: We all know if the right hands are under the hood of a corvette it will produce way more horse power than Chevrolet advertises. Another example is my computer Intel advertises the Q6600 Quad core processor at 2.4Ghz but I currently run mine at 3.0Ghz after alittle tweaking. Here jason and I did a little video of a 29" 70lb Tx-4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-fswCCvw3c and it shot 340FPS. It was factory out of the box and remember it's 29 inches so 30 is going to get you some more FPS. 
All Good manufacturers of good products under rate their products when avertising so they don't have the the consumers and lawyers breathing down their necks every five minutes.
Anyway not meaning this as a flame or anything just giving you some other examples of other manufacturers and products that use the same avertising model to keep their consumer base happy. Hope this helps kn


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Hey johnno,
> I agree with richard why advertise numbers that might vary depending on the setup/user. Here's a great example: We all know if the right hands are under the hood of a corvette it will produce way more horse power than Chevrolet advertises. Another example is my computer Intel advertises the Q6600 Quad core processor at 2.4Ghz but I currently run mine at 3.0Ghz after alittle tweaking. Here jason and I did a little video of a 29" 70lb Tx-4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-fswCCvw3c and it shot 340FPS. It was factory out of the box and remember it's 29 inches so 30 is going to get you some more FPS.
> All Good manufacturers of good products under rate their products when avertising so they don't have the the consumers and lawyers breathing down their necks every five minutes.
> Anyway not meaning this as a flame or anything just giving you some other examples of other manufacturers and products that use the same avertising model to keep their consumer base happy. Hope this helps kn




Very well Said:shade: overclocking the computer:mg:lol!


----------



## wvbowhntr

*361*

I think the 361 number came from a post where the AT member visited the Pearson factory and witnessed a bow with R2B2 cams shooting this speed. To my knowledge Pearson has never claimed 361. However, from the reported out of box 29" speeds, i'd say 361 is definitely possible at 30.5" IMO.
-----Good work Pearson and Richard


----------



## MitchFolsom

ChaseBaker said:


> Its a 2007...It has the space for a Draw-Stop


No draw stop.


----------



## ChaseBaker

thanks Mitch


----------



## Mrwintr

Mrwintr said:


> Richard, I have a question about the R2B2 conversion set for the '08 TX-4. On the Archery select site it says for $135 you get the cam system and for $199 it comes with the Crackers string set, but I wanted to know if the a standard string set was included with the standard cam kit?? Is Archery select the only place to see and buy the 2009 Pearson line and accessories? I e-mailed Pearson and haven't received any reply..???


 Hey, I didn't get a reply to this, probably because someone wanted to yip about the rated speeds....sure would apprecaite the answers to these questions richard..Please??


----------



## MitchFolsom

Mrwintr said:


> Hey, I didn't get a reply to this, probably because someone wanted to yip about the rated speeds....sure would apprecaite the answers to these questions richard..Please??


When I ordered mine all that I got was the cams, drawstop, axles, and washers. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*hey i pmed you*



Mrwintr said:


> Hey, I didn't get a reply to this, probably because someone wanted to yip about the rated speeds....sure would apprecaite the answers to these questions richard..Please??


Sorry Mrwintr I sent you a pm this morning on it, but mitch covered it, it is cams only no factory strings for $135.00. Sorry thought you got my pm
kn


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Hey i was the AT member*



wvbowhntr said:


> I think the 361 number came from a post where the AT member visited the Pearson factory and witnessed a bow with R2B2 cams shooting this speed. To my knowledge Pearson has never claimed 361. However, from the reported out of box 29" speeds, i'd say 361 is definitely possible at 30.5" IMO.
> -----Good work Pearson and Richard


I saw the bow shoot 361 fps personally, it is fast, I'm also the videographer and video editor for Jason in the videos I've been posting. This is the real deal.
Hope this helps,
kn


----------



## johnno

That all good...but 30.5 is not IBO and 361fps IBO has been touted by "Select Archery" from day one..heres the links : http://www.selectarchery.com/bowcontest.shtml

And there is absolutely *no mention* of any special treatment to get the speed advertised...so putting it simply if I bought a bow from that advertising I, and I think most folks, would be fully expecting to get the advertised 361fps IBO speed, or thereabouts.. without having to fork out any extra.......

I did when I got my x-force..as I fully expected !!


----------



## deadeyeD

You know I have shot a lot of bows in my years of shooting well with the right arrows and draw lenght yeh I am sure it will shoot that fast but you take for example a mathews black max been out for a a few years now they say it will shoot 350 fps with a 350 grain arrow it will probably do it You take a Z-34 or TX-4 30 inch draw 350 grain arrow thats what most company go buy I bet they would shoot that fast don't nock it till you try it I have not seen a video yet witha 30 inch draw 350 arrow lets see one guys.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

johnno said:


> That all good...but 30.5 is not IBO and 361fps IBO has been touted by "Select Archery" from day one..heres the links : http://www.selectarchery.com/bowcontest.shtml
> 
> And there is absolutely *no mention* of any special treatment to get the speed advertised...so putting it simply if I bought a bow from that advertising I, and I think most folks, would be fully expecting to get the advertised 361fps IBO speed, or thereabouts.. without having to fork out any extra.......
> 
> I did when I got my x-force..as I fully expected !!



Well Shoot what works for you and leave the others alone. 

Really are you that bored? Just wait you'll see alot of us posting once we get our bows. I know I will be


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

deadeyeD said:


> You know I have shot a lot of bows in my years of shooting well with the right arrows and draw lenght yeh I am sure it will shoot that fast but you take for example a mathews black max been out for a a few years now they say it will shoot 350 fps with a 350 grain arrow it will probably do it You take a Z-34 or TX-4 30 inch draw 350 grain arrow thats what most company go buy I bet they would shoot that fast don't nock it till you try it I have not seen a video yet witha 30 inch draw 350 arrow lets see one guys.


We are on it, making time to get the video done. Jason and I have a few days off for the holidays come up, so we will have the time to do some more footage of different setups. 
Hope this helps,
kn


----------



## deadeyeD

sweet can't wait to see it.


----------



## 29innovator70

roller guard, and better looking riser and cam designs, they are a little too generic.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*No reason for a virtual shoving match*



johnno said:


> That all good...but 30.5 is not IBO and 361fps IBO has been touted by "Select Archery" from day one..heres the links : http://www.selectarchery.com/bowcontest.shtml
> 
> And there is absolutely *no mention* of any special treatment to get the speed advertised...so putting it simply if I bought a bow from that advertising I, and I think most folks, would be fully expecting to get the advertised 361fps IBO speed, or thereabouts.. without having to fork out any extra.......
> 
> I did when I got my x-force..as I fully expected !!


Hey johnno,
We are all on the same team and that's the archery and true sportman team. This could be one of those long online shoving matches of "he said, he said" or we could all just get along. Here are my thoughts: I noticed in your AT signature you are 29" draw or at least that's what is says about your x-force, so why are you so worried about the 30" draw? I looked at PSE's website for the new x-force (this one to be exact http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=57248&u=0759GX ) and it is the closest one to the specs of a tx-4 (offical pearson website http://www.shootlikeben.com/products/tx4.php ) as far as speed goes apples to apples the two bows are advertised about the same so I'm missing the argument here. As far as price PSE states on their website $899.00 to 949.00 for the x-force that is the closest match to the tx-4. And Pearson is not showing a suggested retail price but if you go over to select archery's site( http://www.selectarchery.com/pearson.shtml ) he has the tx-4 listed for $699.00 and his upgrade is $739.00(a forty dollar difference). Now if we all do the math(lets take the lowest price PSE has $899.00 and the highest price Select has the Pearson for $739.00) we can see that the Pearson is $160 dollars worth of savings and that's with the Crackers string upgrade. Straight out of the box a $200 dollar savings. So if you are willing to pay for the PSE then you are in good shape because if you want the extra FPS from the Pearson over what it is already rated from the factory then you roughly have $160.00 to play with. I'll refer back to my earlier post if you want the horse power then you are going to have to get the right mechanic for the right price to do the job, or in the case of my computer do the research yourself and do all the tweaking for Free. There are plenty of people on here that will gladly give you any advise and knowledge they have to help out their fellow archers and sportmen. Infact people have helped me out on here all the time, whether it was a direct post I ask or just reading other post for knowledge. So Let's just all get along, if you want to shoot PSE then I say shoot it, I'm just glad you are into archery, and if you want to give the new TX-4 a try then I certainly stand behind you on that choice it is a sweet bow to shoot and you won't find a better company that offers such great customer service and dedication to the sport. And it's not just the Plant Personnel, team shooters and pro staff that are loyal to Pearson, but it is also the archers who shoot a Pearson bow and have fell in love with the accuracy and shootablity of the Pearson Line and now they have added the speed to go along with it all. 
So thanks for reading,
kn


----------



## Adair

fastpassthrough said:


> Several of you guy should be getting or have got your bows post up, lets hear all about them good or bad?


We got a few new Pearson bows in Pa. We will be setting them up this weekend.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Does the Tx4 have an adjustment on it to make it longer?I have read somewhere where they have another peg to make it longer?Is this correct.


----------



## rutnstrut

johnno said:


> That all good...but 30.5 is not IBO and 361fps IBO has been touted by "Select Archery" from day one..heres the links : http://www.selectarchery.com/bowcontest.shtml
> 
> And there is absolutely *no mention* of any special treatment to get the speed advertised...so putting it simply if I bought a bow from that advertising I, and I think most folks, would be fully expecting to get the advertised 361fps IBO speed, or thereabouts.. without having to fork out any extra.......
> 
> I did when I got my x-force..as I fully expected !!


So go to the PSE forum,or a thread that isn't titled Pearson. It is quite clear that you came to this one to bash.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*Carolyn emailed me*

and my bow will be on way next week, , holy smokes, Ill be smoking soon, well desicions come 08 or 09 in gainesville, crap.HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Draw*



Breathn said:


> Does the Tx4 have an adjustment on it to make it longer?I have read somewhere where they have another peg to make it longer?Is this correct.


It comes in the longest draw but there is a 1/4" ajustment peg on the cam so you can shorten it. example 29" bow will go to 28 3/4".


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Cool man post us some pics*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> and my bow will be on way next week, , holy smokes, Ill be smoking soon, well desicions come 08 or 09 in gainesville, crap.HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Cool man post us some pics!!
kn


----------



## johnno

rutnstrut said:


> So go to the PSE forum,or a thread that isn't titled Pearson. It is quite clear that you came to this one to bash.


In order to "bash" I would imagine I would have to say something negative or derogatory about the bow. Please feel free to point out where I have *EVER* said anything negative about the bow. I do, however, question WHY two different web sites advertise a contradictory IBO speed for the bow..which I think is a fair and reasonable query..don't you ??...


----------



## deadeyeD

2 diffrent speeds i don't see on here anywhere that don't say this bows won't shoot what they should they aint even using the arrows or the draw lenght that needs to be used to shoot the speeds whats up.


----------



## bhtr3d

johnno said:


> In order to "bash" I would imagine I would have to say something negative or derogatory about the bow. Please feel free to point out where I have *EVER* said anything negative about the bow. I do, however, question WHY two different web sites advertise a contradictory IBO speed for the bow..which I think is a fair and reasonable query..don't you ??...


I don't see what two websites your talking about. Because the website of the mfg is what should actually matter for factual concerns your intrested in. However moot they may be. 

For me I could care less what ibo speed is. I hardly shoot any ibo events . ASA events is where it's at. but this thread is all about PEARSONS....... LETS SHOW THEM BOWS PEOPLE


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

bhtr3d said:


> For me I could care less what ibo speed is. I hardly shoot any ibo events . ASA events is where it's at. but this thread is all about PEARSONS....... LETS SHOW THEM BOWS PEOPLE



Thats right speed is only a number I'll show mine when it Santa drops it off lol!!:shade:


----------



## johnno

deadeyeD said:


> 2 diffrent speeds i don't see on here anywhere


Oh no ??? refer post #578..


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

fastpassthrough said:


> IBO is 342+ advertised from Pearson would you rather have a bow advertised at 360 and get 350 or a bow advertised at 342+ and get 355 and if you are worried about false advertiseing you better look at a lot of the other claims out there!
> 
> There should be a video coming showing it shooting 360 i believe



There you go Johnno:shade:


----------



## ChaseBaker

I need a favor!

Does anyone have a extra set of Angel Wing grips?

I need to send a pair to steve_hilliard to get a set made..but I don't want to take mine off since I just got my bow set-up today.

I will send mine if I have to but would rather not.

Thanks
Chase


----------



## badbow148

johnno said:


> In order to "bash" I would imagine I would have to say something negative or derogatory about the bow. Please feel free to point out where I have *EVER* said anything negative about the bow. I do, however, question WHY two different web sites advertise a contradictory IBO speed for the bow..which I think is a fair and reasonable query..don't you ??...


They have 2 separate cams you can get with the TX-4 and the Z-34 you can get the Z-7 single or the R2B2 binary. So are you sure that you looked at was the same two cams on these bows.


----------



## johnno

Check them out yourself..then YOU tell me !!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*A quick question*



johnno said:


> Check them out yourself..then YOU tell me !!


Johnno,
Did you buy a TX-4 with R2B2 Cams and it's not doing what you expected? I think several on here including myself have tried to help you out on the numbers that are posted and why a manufacturer would lower their avertised rating. So one again I must be missing something with your argument. If you haven't gone to a pro shop that has a TX-4 and shot it, then go give it a try, you want be disapointed!!
kn


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*some will never grasp the concept...................*

Richard said it best when he said it in a previous post, wouldnt a person feel better if they bought a bow with ibo posted lower and got more than not, or get a bow with higher ibo and nver get close? I mean whats so hard to grasp, richard and Pearson have doen a awesome job, just go shoot the bows and you will see, what all the talk is about.................................


----------



## johnno

Mmmm sorry, but I think I'll be sticking with PSE..at least when they advertise something you know what you get...unlike these guys who post clearly inflated IBO figures. 

http://www.selectarchery.com/bowcontest.shtml


Just to clarify IBO = manufactures estimated speed at 70# 30" draw and shooting a 350gr arrow..


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*ok Johnno*

u stick with Point, Shoot, Explode. LOL just kidding, and we will stick with wh at is working. I use to shoot for PSE and let me tell you, you have no idea, the IBO rating we give are generous, they will top what we post. 
But if you wanna keep on with the bashing, im sure we can talk to a Mod, for you and have to exited this thread.


----------



## archery ham

http://bucklemke.com/ke/ke.php

So far, the above link has been accurate for me. If I include 30 grains of weight on the string, it matches the speed I am getting at the local shop's chrono. I am hoping that my new cams will give me 340 FPS. I hope to get them soon.


----------



## selectarchery

johnno said:


> Mmmm sorry, but I think I'll be sticking with PSE..at least when they advertise something you know what you get...unlike these guys who post clearly inflated IBO figures.
> 
> http://www.selectarchery.com/bowcontest.shtml
> 
> 
> Just to clarify IBO = manufactures estimated speed at 70# 30" draw and shooting a 350gr arrow..


not inflated. I'm going off of what was posted on a thread here in regard to what was witnessed at the factory. Please don't drag my name through the mud, as I am relying on a witnessed event at the factory...much like all of us dealers do for bows. 

jim


----------



## tuskbuster

fastpassthrough said:


> What would everyone like to see from pearson in 09?


Something original, not like everything else.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Breathn said:


> Does the Tx4 have an adjustment on it to make it longer?I have read somewhere where they have another peg to make it longer?Is this correct.


The second post will shorten the draw 1/2 "


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*



johnno said:


> Mmmm sorry, but I think I'll be sticking with PSE..at least when they advertise something you know what you get...unlike these guys who post clearly inflated IBO figures.
> 
> http://www.selectarchery.com/bowcontest.shtml
> 
> 
> Just to clarify IBO = manufactures estimated speed at 70# 30" draw and shooting a 350gr arrow..


glad you like the pse that their own staffers don't like cuz they caint hit nothing with them. if one guy said he was getting 375 out of his pse and the manufactor claimed it would only get 350, I don't see how the manufactor is wrong. shoot what you like, and shoot as good as you can.


----------



## bhtr3d

tuskbuster said:


> Something original, not like everything else.


They already have that..... The Delieverance


----------



## MitchFolsom

ttt


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Hey mitch How's the Dream Machine doing??*

Hey mitch How's the Dream Machine doing??

kn


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Hey mitch How's the Dream Machine doing??
> 
> kn


Let's just say my arrows are scared that I'll shoot at the same dot at 40 yds.

In other words I LOVE it!!!

How bout yours?


----------



## fastpassthrough

MitchFolsom said:


> Let's just say my arrows are scared that I'll shoot at the same dot at 40 yds.
> 
> In other words I LOVE it!!!
> 
> How bout yours?


Im pretty sure i threw some strings on a TX4 yesterday heading your way


----------



## jwcatto

I can't wait till mine gets here 
Like a kid waiting on CHRISTmas


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Lol!!!!*



jwcatto said:


> I can't wait till mine gets here
> Like a kid waiting on CHRISTmas


Oh I know that feeling, I dunno who is worse me or my 3 1/2 yr. old son LOL!!


----------



## josechno

How many of you hear the UPS truck coming, think here it is, here is my new bow and he goes to your neighbor house or worse, he pulls in the driveway and its a package that you wife ordered.:angry:


----------



## MitchFolsom

fastpassthrough said:


> Im pretty sure i threw some strings on a TX4 yesterday heading your way


You are the MAN!!!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Got a Email from Mrs. Clause*

Well Carolyn emailed me today and my New TX-4 R2B2 70# Is on the way as of today!! woohoo!!:shade:


----------



## josechno

*Lucky*

I can't wait for mine to come but I heard it will be late Jan now. They are working the kinks out of the #8 mod that is the 31" for the z-34 and thats cool I would much rather have the bow shooting great than shipping one that has a something wrong.. one more reason for shooting a Pearson.


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I was told everything was on hold till after the ata showi guess thats whats it called who knows.


----------



## bhtr3d

still waiting here....


----------



## JAG

deadeyeD said:


> Well I was told everything was on hold till after the ata showi guess thats whats it called who knows.


I hope not.. i have a big shoot in January, already scheduled vacation for it.


----------



## michaellee99

Richard,

When are those new TX's gonna be tricked out with the 30" cams? :teeth:

I know a long armed red haired guy that is ready to sling the string! :shade:

ML


----------



## MoNofletch

Pearson is a GREAT company. I have delt with them for years and they are always wonderful!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

MoNofletch said:


> Pearson is a GREAT company. I have delt with them for years and they are always wonderful!


You got that right the whole Staff is awesome at Pearson:thumbs_up


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*its ok guys*

alot of us are waiting, be glad ur not a lefty.LOL


----------



## deadeyeD

I was told it will be next month before we get or staff bows and I paid for my camo hunting bow 3 weeks ago and still nothing.


----------



## 2cold1

Carolyn tells me shooter bows are shipping next week, and that most shooter bows will get out.


----------



## asashooter

*bows*

That is good news. I have all my new things to go on it.


----------



## deadeyeD

I wish I knew if that was true I was told my camo bow would go out last friday and guess what nothing.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*hey dead eye*

calm down take a deep breath, there is alot to do getting ready for a ATA show, our bows will get here, i will tell you usally most staff shooters get there bows in 09, we at Pearson should be happy we get them before 09. It wont take long to get it ready for shoots, be patient brother, good things come to those who wait. I have my 08 ready to go just in case, more than likely ill shoot my 08 bow In Gainesville the first asa shoot anyways. 09 bow will be for IBO. just the way it works out, good luck to all and merry xmas


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I will haveto sale my 08 to pay for m 0.


----------



## KDS

I really wish you guys (staffers) would post your concerns in either PM's or the Pearson forum!! It's kind of a buzzkill reading through some of this stuff:thumbs_do


----------



## deadeyeD

Wow little harse.



KDS said:


> I really wish you guys (staffers) would post your concerns in either PM's or the Pearson forum!! It's kind of a buzzkill reading through some of this stuff:thumbs_do


----------



## 2cold1

deadeyeD said:


> I wish I knew if that was true I was told my camo bow would go out last friday and guess what nothing.


Hey deadeye, be patient my friend, I recieved mine Thursday evening. They did halt production for a couple of days to get things ready for the ATA show but were back up and running Friday.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*to kds*

this thread was started Pearson 2009 i think it was, and he is still talkign about pearsons, so that being said, if you dont wanna hear about Pearson, might i suggest you dont open the thread up to begin with. I mean really, some people type before they think...............IMO


----------



## deadeyeD

Sorry I started something I won't say anything else SORRY.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*Deadeye*

its cool, i have been where you are with other companies, but not Pearson, they have always been right there on top of the game, whil eit may not happen when we sanp our fingers, they do have us on there minds and i assure you Carolyn and Jon are the best to work for. Just sit tight they on the way, ok bud.............


----------



## bhtr3d

Just relax ....us left handers are last..but they save the best for last  

If anyone has the string lenghts for the r2b2 z34.... I WOULD like to get my strings done so I have them ready.

See everyone at either the ATA or when y'alls come down to my state ASA Pro/Am event.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*great question*

i also wanna get my strings made, im also a lefty as you know Tim. its cool we will miss the ATA show this year , but not next year this will be first one i have missed in 5 years. keep us posted with all the info and pics Tim ok and if ya get thsoe string sizes let me know i got to have one set made and if anyone wants a new WC string for a one cam z34 let me know its green/black.


----------



## MitchFolsom

bhtr3d said:


> Just relax ....us left handers are last..but they save the best for last
> 
> If anyone has the string lenghts for the r2b2 z34.... I WOULD like to get my strings done so I have them ready.
> 
> See everyone at either the ATA or when y'alls come down to my state ASA Pro/Am event.


Mike at H&M has the sheet from Pearson with the serving lengths and correct loop sizes, along with the lengths. Give him a call, his strings are totally awsome!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*A Christmas Wish to all Pearson Staff*

While was out Plowing snow yesterday on the Grader as we had around 10 inches in one snow fall. What a Nightmare LOL!!!

My Wife and 3.5 yr old son decided to build a snowman and wish everyone at Pearson a Merry Christmas and a safe and joyfull Holiday's, So I took some pic's of it and here it is. To cool I like how they built a Bow and arrow for the added touch.


----------



## deadeyeD

Kool picture John he might get a little hot this summer nice bow that snowman has is it a Z-34 Kool.


----------



## badbow148

Pearsonguy305 said:


> i also wanna get my strings made, im also a lefty as you know Tim. its cool we will miss the ATA show this year , but not next year this will be first one i have missed in 5 years. keep us posted with all the info and pics Tim ok and if ya get thsoe string sizes let me know i got to have one set made and if anyone wants a new WC string for a one cam z34 let me know its green/black.


How much you want for the WC strings for the Z-34 single cam. Thanks Badbow


----------



## Redneckwonder

*Bowfishing bow*

I'd like to see a quality, lightweight, hybrid like the Onieda Osprey, specially made for bowfishing with a reasonable price and no mark ups for the left handed models. I'd realy like to see the weight stay down in the Cuda range, and the price stay below 400. If Pearson could do that than I think they would take over the bowfishing industry in one foul swoop.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Pearson already makes a bow just for bowfishing it is called the HydroStrike, but you can only buy it from Innerlock. Check out Innerlocks web sight to see what it looks like.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*All New Video Howto install and time your R2B2 Converstion Kit*

Hi all,
Jason and I have been hard at it again to bring you some new footage! We were very happy to have some help from our friends at Pearson to bring you the All New Video "Howto install and time your R2B2 Converstion Kit"! There is also some bonus footage of Jason doing some testing in the Research and Development(R&D)room over at Pearson. The guys and gals at Pearson were busy that day but were kind enough to let us do alittle filming, So let me and Jason say "Thanks" to them. 
Here's the video enjoy!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy7l5Mc_Lio&feature=channel_page


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Forgot to mention you will See 360+FPS*

Forgot to mention you will See 360+FPS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy7l5Mc_Lio&feature=channel_page


----------



## MitchFolsom

Outstanding! Very good video. That should set the world on fire! 374fps, and they said it couldn't be done!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Thanks Mitch!!*



MitchFolsom said:


> Outstanding! Very good video. That should set the world on fire! 374fps, and they said it couldn't be done!


Thanks Mitch!! Also my H&M Strings are here, just got to pick them up from Chasity in a bit, she's still working but I'm excited!! Can't wait to see them!!

kn


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Thanks Mitch!! Also my H&M Strings are here, just got to pick them up from Chasity in a bit, she's still working but I'm excited!! Can't wait to see them!!
> 
> kn


You will love your new strings. Mike does a wonderful job! Now I need to get the drawboard back out and play with the TX 4 some more. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Thanks got you a pm back to you*



MitchFolsom said:


> You will love your new strings. Mike does a wonderful job! Now I need to get the drawboard back out and play with the TX 4 some more. I'll send you a PM.


Thanks got you a pm back to you


----------



## Redneckwonder

Pearsonwonder said:


> Pearson already makes a bow just for bowfishing it is called the HydroStrike, but you can only buy it from Innerlock. Check out Innerlocks web sight to see what it looks like.


 Yes I know I own a Hydro-Strike, it is my front runner over the Cuda and the FishHawk, but I was stating that a bow that is similar to the Osprey made by Pearson with a better price tag would be nice, I hate to admit it but the Osprey is a damn fine bow for bowfishing, just a sticker price that is a lil over priced IMO. Oh and on another note get rid of the Mothwing Camo Blue it just don't really grab people or at least offer in a couple of colors.


----------



## iswandy

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Forgot to mention you will See 360+FPS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy7l5Mc_Lio&feature=channel_page


awesome! thanks again for the video Sir, that's a lot of info we get from there :thumbs_up


----------



## Redneckwonder

Pearsonwonder said:


> Pearson already makes a bow just for bowfishing it is called the HydroStrike, but you can only buy it from Innerlock. Check out Innerlocks web sight to see what it looks like.


Also I understand they have their own bowfishing bow coming for 09 something called the Hammerhead I think. Looks nice but reminds me a lot of a spit limb cuda.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Thanks We will have more*



iswandy said:


> awesome! thanks again for the video Sir, that's a lot of info we get from there :thumbs_up


Thanks We will have more!


----------



## RamRock

I NEEDED that video,, thanks....
to all you pearson guys,,check out my newest project!!


----------



## MitchFolsom

RamRock that is totaly awsome!


----------



## RamRock

THANKS!. she will be a bute(and FAST!). just waiting on the R2B2 system to arrive, i have everything else...ill post back when its all together:thumbs_up


----------



## johnno

Sorry and NO disrespect intended..but that thing looks like it made out of "carpet" ....or maybe something my granny may have knited...cheers..


----------



## deadeyeD

You know somebody works hard on a bow to make it look got as that one does and you have crap like to say thats pretty freakin sad I think that bow is on sweet lookin bow and am sure everybody else thinks the same way I do if you can't say something good on this thread how about you go else where and talk crap.





johnno said:


> Sorry and NO disrespect intended..but that thing looks like it made out of "carpet" ....or maybe something my granny may have knited...cheers..


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*deadeye its called*

bashing, he has so little time and brain that he has to coem on our thread to read and see real bows. he will be ok, he s a thread basher, and sooner or later the mods will toss him. LOL


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*oh wait i got it now*

he has a Point, Shoot, Explode bows, need i say more, look , down under boy , expsect to get trashed talked if ya come on a thread bashing, Pse was doing pretty good til they went to that cam , man why in the world would you wanna draw a bow back thats fills like you drawing a tank around. 
Oh no direspect, meant, just had to have a little fun with ya. LOL


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Pearsonguy305 said:


> bashing, he has so little time and brain that he has to coem on our thread to read and see real bows. he will be ok, he s a thread basher, and sooner or later the mods will toss him. LOL


I agree 100% :thumbs_up the Mods will sooner or later will toss him, but there is always one in the crowd!


----------



## 2cold1

*Car 54 Where Are You? (Mod) Police*



johnno said:


> Sorry and NO disrespect intended..but that thing looks like it made out of "carpet" ....or maybe something my granny may have knited...cheers..




Come on Mods where are you? Do a little policing and eject this basher!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

RamRock said:


> THANKS!. she will be a bute(and FAST!). just waiting on the R2B2 system to arrive, i have everything else...ill post back when its all together:thumbs_up


Sounds good can't wait to see it all put together:thumbs_up What color is that?


----------



## deadeyeD

Ok guys, here is the '08 Z34 I rigged up til the '09's get here..:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseBaker

I'm not a staffer but I'm Pearson Loyal!

How can I get a UA Shooter Shirt?

Will the price still be $50?

I need one in XL but on a 15 year olds budget I can't drop $50 on a shirt.

Thanks
Chase


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> Ok guys, here is the '08 Z34 I rigged up til the '09's get here..:thumbs_up



That looks pretty sweet Darrell:thumbs_up


----------



## badbow148

Ramrock and Deadeye two awesome looking bows thank for making me druel.


----------



## johnno

2cold1 said:


> Come on Mods where are you? Do a little policing and eject this basher!!!!!!!!


Hang on a sec..you guys are going to pop an artery or something..it was a joke boys..get it..but hey it does look like carpet..and not bashing anything..just calling it the way I see it..or arn't opinions allowed on this forum anymore?? ..and if you check my posts I have NEVER said anything deragatory about any "pearson" bow..so chill out ...


----------



## iswandy

yep, from my reading I dont think johnno posting that one with intention to bashing.. but instead more like a joke. so calm down guys, we haven't lost any sense of humor are we? :shade:


----------



## ChaseBaker

ChaseBaker said:


> I'm not a staffer but I'm Pearson Loyal!
> 
> How can I get a UA Shooter Shirt?
> 
> Will the price still be $50?
> 
> I need one in XL but on a 15 year olds budget I can't drop $50 on a shirt.
> 
> Thanks
> Chase


^^^^^^^^


----------



## johnno

iswandy said:


> yep, from my reading I dont think johnno posting that one with intention to bashing.. but instead more like a joke. so calm down guys, we haven't lost any sense of humor are we? :shade:


Thanks mate.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yeah we have humor*

and as my memory recalls , you made a post on the bows and 361fps, correct, or do i have you confused? i think we explained that speed thing good enough, right. Might i suggest you throw in a LOL on a humor remark.its cool as you say, Mate. hey just how many crocs yall have over there?


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*oh deadeye*

nice rig, Im having soem custom wraps done for my dead center stabs, waiting on them now, and arrows to match, i think i may need a second v bar tho, not sure, nice stabs, Now waiting on wifes bow to get here so i can order hers, Im calling Carolyn today see where the bows are. more at 7pm today on AT news.LOL


----------



## KDS

Pearsonguy305 said:


> this thread was started Pearson 2009 i think it was, and he is still talkign about pearsons, so that being said, if you dont wanna hear about Pearson, might i suggest you dont open the thread up to begin with. I mean really, some people type before they think...............IMO



Yep I agree, some people do type before they thinkThe title of this thread is indeed 2009 Pearson and the title does cover a broad area I guess. I'll not visit this thread again pg305 to obtain info on the 09 bows from Pearson. My money is being spent on a bow from another manufacturer and I'm betting that they thank you.


----------



## RamRock

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> Sounds good can't wait to see it all put together:thumbs_up What color is that?


its a CarbonFiber with a gray base and mate finish, but aperantly SOME people think it looks like crap!..lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

RamRock said:


> its a CarbonFiber with a gray base and mate finish, but aperantly SOME people think it looks like crap!..lol:darkbeer:


Thanks I think its awesome!! I want that color :shade: Jealousy is a hard thing to deal with when it comes to SOME people hahahaa!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Ramrock where did you get it done*

I like it!!!!!!!! Post where one might get something like it done

kn


----------



## ChaseBaker

ChaseBaker said:


> I'm not a staffer but I'm Pearson Loyal!
> 
> How can I get a UA Shooter Shirt?
> 
> Will the price still be $50?
> 
> I need one in XL but on a 15 year olds budget I can't drop $50 on a shirt.
> 
> Thanks
> Chase


anyone?


----------



## Redneckwonder

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I like it!!!!!!!! Post where one might get something like it done
> 
> kn


There are plenty of places that do the camo dipping now a days I just had my Hydo-Strke done in a silver water bead look but the place I had mine done also has the carbon fiber styles to. It was 135 for riser and limbs. That was at Liquid camo just add a www and a .com and that will take you to their site.


----------



## RamRock

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I like it!!!!!!!! Post where one might get something like it done
> 
> kn


Northwest hydroprint did this one, PBR also does a fine job,you may have some places more local also


----------



## bhtr3d

ChaseBaker said:


> anyone?


You get 2 shirts as a staff shooter... Just wait


----------



## archery ham

RamRock said:


> I NEEDED that video,, thanks....
> to all you pearson guys,,check out my newest project!!



I like it. :RockOn:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



RamRock said:


> Northwest hydroprint did this one, PBR also does a fine job,you may have some places more local also


That bow will surely turn some heads buddy..Looks awesome..


----------



## ChaseBaker

bhtr3d said:


> You get 2 shirts as a staff shooter... Just wait


I'm not a staffer..

but I called Carolyn today and had some pms


----------



## johnno

Pearsonguy305 said:


> , Mate. hey just how many crocs yall have over there?


Why....how many do you want ??.....LOL...  ..


----------



## iswandy

:alligator: :alligator: :alligator: :alligator: :alligator: :alligator: :alligator: 

count it up johnno


----------



## iswandy

btw, what camo does it come on 2009 TX-4?


----------



## asashooter

*Staff Bows*

Carolyn as a post on the pearson form. The colored bow parts will be shipped out to pearson on Friday.They will start to build and ship them on the 29th. The cams for 29.5" and 30" bows are still 2 to 3 weeks out.:teeth:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

asashooter said:


> Carolyn as a post on the pearson form. The colored bow parts will be shipped out to pearson on Friday.They will start to build and ship them on the 29th. The cams for 29.5" and 30" bows are still 2 to 3 weeks out.:teeth:


Thats awesome news!!!:shade: I'm going to start my year off with the 2009 TX-4 for my staff Bow its going to Blaze up the 3D course's in 2009 :darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

Thats not very awesome news to me figure they would have that already done I am 30 inch draw.





asashooter said:


> Carolyn as a post on the pearson form. The colored bow parts will be shipped out to pearson on Friday.They will start to build and ship them on the 29th. The cams for 29.5" and 30" bows are still 2 to 3 weeks out.:teeth:


----------



## deadeyeD

Anybody have a 30 inch mod that will work on my Z-34 need one bad.


----------



## deadeyeD

ttt.


----------



## deadeyeD

deadeyeD said:


> Anybody have a 30 inch mod that will work on my Z-34 need one bad.


Anybody!


----------



## fastpassthrough

asashooter said:


> Carolyn as a post on the pearson form. The colored bow parts will be shipped out to pearson on Friday.They will start to build and ship them on the 29th. The cams for 29.5" and 30" bows are still 2 to 3 weeks out.:teeth:


That is for the TX4 the 29.5 is ready to ship in the Z34


----------



## deadeyeD

what about the 30 inch in the Z-34 is it ready to ship.


----------



## ChaseBaker

If anyone knows of a Z-34 for sale/trade please pm me!

Thanks
Chase


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> Anybody have a 30 inch mod that will work on my Z-34 need one bad.


I've got a 30.5" if that will help.


----------



## selectarchery

You'll have it on monday/tuesday.



deadeyeD said:


> Anybody!


----------



## deadeyeD

Thanks Jim apprecatate it.


----------



## iswandy

I've made my decision...Pearson TX-4, will be my 2009 bow



:dancing::banana::RockOn::rockband:


----------



## MitchFolsom

Here's my 2009 TX4 with R2B2 cam system

60#
27.25" draw
369gr arrow
293fps
70 ft# energy


----------



## johnno

Now thats a nice looking bow...:cheers:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*+1 For Mitch*



johnno said:


> Now thats a nice looking bow...:cheers:


+1 For Mitch
looks sweet


----------



## MitchFolsom

Thanks guys.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*TX-4 is Blazen!!*

Mitch That is one sweeeeet!!!!! Bow :shade:


----------



## deadeyeD

Question for all my pearson team mates what rest do think I should shoot on my 09 Z-34 my trophy taker spring steel or my trophy takert origanal drop away.


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> Question for all my pearson team mates what rest do think I should shoot on my 09 Z-34 my trophy taker spring steel or my trophy takert origanal drop away.


I personally would go with the drop away. I just like having no arrow contact with the rest.


----------



## fastpassthrough

deadeyeD said:


> Question for all my pearson team mates what rest do think I should shoot on my 09 Z-34 my trophy taker spring steel or my trophy takert origanal drop away.


Spring steel without a doubt!


----------



## 537

Spring Steel if you are going to shoot target there is nothing more dependable. Shoot the drop away for hunting it has been proven time and again.


----------



## ChaseBaker

I'ld like to thank some of you great Pearson Staffers!

You know who you are!

Chase


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Thnx*

Anything to help out and represent!


----------



## ChaseBaker

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=114

Visit the Pearson Shooters group!..needing members!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

ChaseBaker said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=114
> 
> Visit the Pearson Shooters group!..needing members!


Just joined what a Great Idea  Cheers!!!:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## skyhunter

*What ever happened to this bow?* It was advertised last year but I never heard anyhting more about it.

The feature that interested me was the red dot sight with a built in range finder.

Anybody know what became of this?


----------



## iswandy

there is updated on this bow somewhere on page 7, but no further info


----------



## deadeyeD

I joined the group Chase.


----------



## z34mann

*still in the making*



skyhunter said:


> *What ever happened to this bow?* It was advertised last year but I never heard anyhting more about it.
> 
> The feature that interested me was the red dot sight with a built in range finder.
> 
> Anybody know what became of this?


they are still working on it, they are hoping to have it out this year.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Watch how to put strings on a R2B2 Cam*

Hey ya'll we had some request for this, I didn't include it in the last video because a couple of spots the camera's auto focus blurred out, I was going to do it again one day but with the holidays and hunting getting right I'll just post this one til I can do another take with manual focus. I was running two cameras that day and just missed this little mistake. It's not bad at all, just not what I was hoping for. Thanks for watching Enjoy! kn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH7f38KqbgU


----------



## skyhunter

z34mann said:


> they are still working on it, they are hoping to have it out this year.


Thanks a bunch; I have been waiting for some reviews on that bow.

While I have not expected to purchase another new bow for a few years, having a sighting system that also calculated shot distance would force my hand into buying. 

Imagine drawing and aiming at a deer as it moved and getting updated shot distance readings?

How could I not buy one if it did that and did it well?. . .:77:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Here it is woohoo!!! TX-4 70# 29" R2B2*

Well I got my New Staff bow today!!! and Alls I can is WOW!!!!! I was a little excited and the pic's are alittle bit fuzzy but once I get clamed down I'll post some nice clear ones!!! Thank You to everyone at Pearson and Richard those Cams Are amazing. Lets Blaze the trails this coming year!!!!:shade:









Only thing missing is the Limbdriver rest.


----------



## z34mann

*sweet*

nice looking setup


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

z34mann said:


> nice looking setup


Thanks :darkbeer: The Camo is awesome :shade:


----------



## MitchFolsom

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> Well I got my New Staff bow today!!! and Alls I can is WOW!!!!! I was a little excited and the pic's are alittle bit fuzzy but once I get clamed down I'll post some nice clear ones!!! Thank You to everyone at Pearson and Richard those Cams Are amazing. Lets Blaze the trails this coming year!!!!:shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing missing is the Limbdriver rest.


Once again, another awsome looking bow!


----------



## kimmiedawn

Nice lookin setup you got there.


----------



## 2cold1

*Deliverance*

For those inquiring about the Deliverance, don't worry it is still alive and will be unvailed at the ATA show next month. Dealers can place there orders then.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Woot!! PL09*

Looks great!! 
kn


----------



## z34mann

*I have seen it*



skyhunter said:


> Thanks a bunch; I have been waiting for some reviews on that bow.
> 
> While I have not expected to purchase another new bow for a few years, having a sighting system that also calculated shot distance would force my hand into buying.
> 
> Imagine drawing and aiming at a deer as it moved and getting updated shot distance readings?
> 
> How could I not buy one if it did that and did it well?. . .:77:


I shot the proto type. it is a great concept, and I think it will be a hunters dream,


----------



## deadeyeD

There is a Ben Pearson shoot in Pine Bluff Arkansas the first of march anybody going I will find out more info if anybody wants it.


----------



## fastpassthrough

deadeyeD said:


> There is a Ben Pearson shoot in Pine Bluff Arkansas the first of march anybody going I will find out more info if anybody wants it.


please do i will bring a few


----------



## ChaseBaker

Does anyone know if I could send in my Z-32 and get it finished in a Blue Target Color?

I'ld also like to get the R2B2 cams on it!


----------



## MitchFolsom

ChaseBaker said:


> Does anyone know if I could send in my Z-32 and get it finished in a Blue Target Color?
> 
> I'ld also like to get the R2B2 cams on it!


Why don't you find a powder coater that you trust and have them do what color you want. The finish will be like armor, and you can get the cams from Select archery and order your strings from whoever and install them yourself, or have your local shop do it. Jim @ Select archery will do it for $25. Doing this you'd get exactly what you want.


----------



## fastpassthrough

skyhunter said:


> *What ever happened to this bow?* It was advertised last year but I never heard anyhting more about it.
> 
> The feature that interested me was the red dot sight with a built in range finder.
> 
> Anybody know what became of this?


You mean this one its coming soon :darkbeer:


----------



## kimmiedawn

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find some Pearson hoodies. I hate wearin a heavy coat I layer under a hoodie.. Anyone know??


----------



## ChaseBaker

kimmiedawn said:


> *I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find some Pearson hoodies*. I hate wearin a heavy coat I layer under a hoodie.. Anyone know??


x2..I'm wandering as well!

Also.. does anyone make Beanies.. or Large hats?

Does pearson have any promotional gear?

Chase


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*Got mine today*

came home and had an early Christmas present waiting for me. My TX-4 got here today. Will do a complete right up when I get the camera out and get the photos. Right off hand this bow looks great and pulls smoooooth! Can't wait for spring to hit the 3D ranges with this puppy, not to mention taking it to AFRICA this summer!!


----------



## badbow148

Congrats on the awesome bows guys and good luck Badbow


----------



## bhtr3d

fastpassthrough said:


> You mean this one its coming soon :darkbeer:


Hhmmmm looks like someone has some new photo shop images for the magazines


----------



## SPIKER_67

Excuse me for not reading all 19 pages of this thread. I have been looking for a speed bow for '09, and was wondering why SelectArchery.com has a pic of the TX-4 with a 361 fps claim, while the Shoot like Ben site claims 342+. Can someone enlighten me on the true speed of this bow?


----------



## ChaseBaker

spiker_01 said:


> Excuse me for not reading all 19 pages of this thread. I have been looking for a speed bow for '09, and was wondering why SelectArchery.com has a pic of the TX-4 with a 361 fps claim, while the Shoot like Ben site claims 342+. Can someone enlighten me on the true speed of this bow?


Jim does special tuning and uses crackers custom strings..

thats how he got the 361...

hope that helps


----------



## tylerolsen12

ChaseBaker said:


> Jim does special tuning and uses crackers custom strings..
> 
> thats how he got the 361...
> 
> hope that helps


thats is an awesome tune job if he gains 19 fps over the ibo claims of the bow


----------



## SPIKER_67

So the bows that Jim sells will hit 361 like the advertisement on his site...or they will be IBO of 342 as on the Pearson site??


----------



## MitchFolsom

spiker_01 said:


> Excuse me for not reading all 19 pages of this thread. I have been looking for a speed bow for '09, and was wondering why SelectArchery.com has a pic of the TX-4 with a 361 fps claim, while the Shoot like Ben site claims 342+. Can someone enlighten me on the true speed of this bow?


Watch this video all the way to the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy7l5...e=channel_page


----------



## MitchFolsom

ChaseBaker said:


> Jim does special tuning and uses crackers custom strings..
> 
> thats how he got the 361...
> 
> hope that helps


That speed was shot at the factory.


----------



## deadeyeD

Folks we need to find somebody to make us some hoodies don't know about you all I hate shooting wiha heavy coat on.



kimmiedawn said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find some Pearson hoodies. I hate wearin a heavy coat I layer under a hoodie.. Anyone know??


----------



## ChaseBaker

deadeyeD said:


> Folks we need to find somebody to make us some hoodies don't know about you all I hate shooting wiha heavy coat on.


I agree.. I'ld buy it or take it for free for being a Pearson Fan Boy!!


----------



## deadeyeD

just need to find smebody to make the logo for the shirt.


----------



## ChaseBaker

They have a awesome logo..

I think Vincent made it for them..


----------



## iswandy

Ordered my Pearson TX4 today from selectarchery    

btw, what camo is that on tx4? need to match with my (to order) B-stinger


----------



## bhtr3d

iswandy said:


> Ordered my Pearson TX4 today from selectarchery
> 
> btw, what camo is that on tx4? need to match with my (to order) B-stinger


realtree apg


----------



## iswandy

*Merry christmas everyone!*

I'll drive back to my grandparents hometown on 26th, to spend my new year with them (big family gathering). It's 7 hours driving. drive back on on 3rd of January.


----------



## SPIKER_67

MitchFolsom said:


> Watch this video all the way to the end.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy7l5...e=channel_page


Try that link again, it says that it has a Malformed URL...


----------



## MitchFolsom

spiker_01 said:


> Try that link again, it says that it has a Malformed URL...


Try this one.

http://www.benpearson.com/forum.html


----------



## SPIKER_67

I've been waiting to be approved so I can post. I signed up yesterday, or the day before....thanks.


----------



## MitchFolsom

spiker_01 said:


> I've been waiting to be approved so I can post. I signed up yesterday, or the day before....thanks.


Try this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy7l5Mc_Lio&feature=channel_page


----------



## TN Hunter

*Got My TX-4*



4IDARCHER said:


> came home and had an early Christmas present waiting for me. My TX-4 got here today. Will do a complete right up when I get the camera out and get the photos. Right off hand this bow looks great and pulls smoooooth! Can't wait for spring to hit the 3D ranges with this puppy, not to mention taking it to AFRICA this summer!!


I also received mt TX-4 this week. WoW!!! I can't believe the attention to detail. I am hoping to have it set up for hunting this weekend.


----------



## SPIKER_67

I'd really like to see the pics. I'd like to get an idea what the camo looks like.


----------



## deadeyeD

I want to wish everybody on here a MERRY CHRISTMAS i have talked to a lot of people on here its like everybody is part of my family be safe safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!*

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! To everyone
kn


----------



## kimmiedawn

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all


----------



## 537

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## bhtr3d

Everyone have a Safe and Merry Christmas. 

on a different subject:

1 month to go for GAINESVILLE


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> I want to wish everybody on here a MERRY CHRISTMAS i have talked to a lot of people on here its like everybody is part of my family be safe safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS.



I feel the sameway!!!MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone and be safe!!!


----------



## Pearson_Bows

Congrats on the new bows guys.

**MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE**


----------



## archery ham

Merry Christmas.


When are cams shipping? I still have no cams (ordered. Oct 30)


----------



## selectarchery

Kevin,
Sent you a pm.

Thanks,
Jim



archery ham said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> When are cams shipping? I still have no cams (ordered. Oct 30)


----------



## iswandy

selectarchery said:


> Kevin,
> Sent you a pm.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Aha! Jim, checked my pm and order?


----------



## selectarchery

Yes, and I thanks you very much!! I sent you a pm as well. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and has a great New Year as well. For those that celebrate it, happy festivus!



iswandy said:


> Aha! Jim, checked my pm and order?


----------



## selectarchery

spiker_01 said:


> I've been waiting to be approved so I can post. I signed up yesterday, or the day before....thanks.


Pm me if you're still not in. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## skyhunter

fastpassthrough said:


> You mean this one its coming soon :darkbeer:


Yep, that's the one I have been anticipating getting some reviews on, but I hadn't heard anything more since last spring. 

If it performs then it would be a must buy for a bowhunter.


----------



## TN Hunter

*Got my TX-4*

Got my TX-4 in the mail this week. I was able to get it set up for the last week of deer season here in Virginia. Got everything on and served in and about 30 minutes of tweaking, broadheads and field points stacking on each other. I have to say, for such a fast bow I am extremely surprised at how smooth it draws. Sweet!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*TX-4 Rocks!!*

Well I took my TX-4 to the Pro Shop today and alls I can say is WOW!!!

It max's out at a blistering 75# and thats unreal!! we turned it down to 65# and set it up and its so smooth and Fast!! no Hand shock and dead quite!!:shade: the pro shop owner will be in touch with Pearson I believe to get some bows in stock for the coming year!!! this is a must have Bow he was saying :shade:

Here is what we were getting today and it was Cold outside also.

314 Grn, VX22 Victory arrow through the Crono was doing 317 FPS at 29" and that was 3 pass'es through it all the same.


----------



## archery ham

selectarchery said:


> Kevin,
> Sent you a pm.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim




Thanks Jim. :shade:


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Finally got my z-34 set up for ASA. Already shafted 2 arrow. This bow is a tack driving machine.


----------



## deadeyeD

Can't till I get mine oh I hope its soon ready to shot it.


----------



## goofy2788

Ok this just isn't fair....I'm getting to antsy waiting for my 09' Z34....I've got all the stuff just sitting waiting and still now Bow!!! Mr Postman needs to hurry up and deliver to my door.:embara:


----------



## deadeyeD

I'm with ya on that bygolly.




goofy2788 said:


> Ok this just isn't fair....I'm getting to antsy waiting for my 09' Z34....I've got all the stuff just sitting waiting and still now Bow!!! Mr Postman needs to hurry up and deliver to my door.:embara:


----------



## 2cold1

*Tx-4*

Just thought I would make my fellow staffers waiting for there TX-4 drool a little more.

Got mine set up at 60# 28 1/2" shooting a 304gr arrow with loop and specialty peep with clarifier in it on the string and it is shooting a blistering 320 fps. If you haven't got it yet, believe me it is well worth the wait!!!!!


Pearson is #1


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Have got the crono yet but shooting 28 GT ultralight 300 spine 100 grain tip its 370.2 grains. 28.5 draw and 65lbs. It's smoking. Gonna have to slow it down some. I'll shoot it threw a crono Monday and post befores and after.


----------



## JAG

goofy2788 said:


> Ok this just isn't fair....I'm getting to antsy waiting for my 09' Z34....I've got all the stuff just sitting waiting and still now Bow!!! Mr Postman needs to hurry up and deliver to my door.:embara:


Maybe, they're saving the best for last?


----------



## deadeyeD

I hope and I hope its soon LOL




JAG said:


> Maybe, they're saving the best for last?


----------



## Mrwintr

I was wondering if the '09 TX-4 riser made for a less top-heavy bow than the 
'08 TX-4 riser.....?? I see there is a big difference in the cutouts.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Mrwintr said:


> I was wondering if the '09 TX-4 riser made for a less top-heavy bow than the
> '08 TX-4 riser.....?? I see there is a big difference in the cutouts.


Sure is whole new ballance point built into the bow


----------



## kyhunter57

*Tx-4 / z-34*

I've been curious about the new Pearsons since they were released.I'm a long time Mathews shooter but I just flat don't like their '09 bows.I've decided that I want to try a fast bow this year although I'm a little leery of 33" bows(I usually like 35-37" models) and didn't like the 33" Drenalin at all. With that being said I'm really interested in the Pearsons -I like the styling and the specs and the reputation is solid. I did notice in the new issue of Bowhunt America that the ad shows the TX-4 but lists the IBO as 341...I thought that was the spec for the Z-34....did they get the ad wrong ? Any clarification on this would be appreciated.Also,how's the maintenance on these bows? After shooting single cams for so long I don't care much for spending time re-timing and tinkering. Are these bows pretty reliable with the factory strings? How about with good aftermarket strings? Again, your input is apprecaited. It's really cool to see such a dedicated following developing with Pearson ; they're definately doing something right.Thanks.


----------



## fastpassthrough

kyhunter57 said:


> I've been curious about the new Pearsons since they were released.I'm a long time Mathews shooter but I just flat don't like their '09 bows.I've decided that I want to try a fast bow this year although I'm a little leery of 33" bows(I usually like 35-37" models) and didn't like the 33" Drenalin at all. With that being said I'm really interested in the Pearsons -I like the styling and the specs and the reputation is solid. I did notice in the new issue of Bowhunt America that the ad shows the TX-4 but lists the IBO as 341...I thought that was the spec for the Z-34....did they get the ad wrong ? Any clarification on this would be appreciated.Also,how's the maintenance on these bows? After shooting single cams for so long I don't care much for spending time re-timing and tinkering. Are these bows pretty reliable with the factory strings? How about with good aftermarket strings? Again, your input is apprecaited. It's really cool to see such a dedicated following developing with Pearson ; they're definately doing something right.Thanks.


The IBO on the TX4 is 342+ they are very easy once there set up just shoot my 3d bow was setup 7 months ago shot in amny rains and still in time and still shoots lights out with out a retune they are very stable set em up and shoot.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Check out the videos*



kyhunter57 said:


> I've been curious about the new Pearsons since they were released.I'm a long time Mathews shooter but I just flat don't like their '09 bows.I've decided that I want to try a fast bow this year although I'm a little leery of 33" bows(I usually like 35-37" models) and didn't like the 33" Drenalin at all. With that being said I'm really interested in the Pearsons -I like the styling and the specs and the reputation is solid. I did notice in the new issue of Bowhunt America that the ad shows the TX-4 but lists the IBO as 341...I thought that was the spec for the Z-34....did they get the ad wrong ? Any clarification on this would be appreciated.Also,how's the maintenance on these bows? After shooting single cams for so long I don't care much for spending time re-timing and tinkering. Are these bows pretty reliable with the factory strings? How about with good aftermarket strings? Again, your input is apprecaited. It's really cool to see such a dedicated following developing with Pearson ; they're definately doing something right.Thanks.


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ju5th3r3&search_type=&aq=f
that should help you about a bit, I hope.
kn


----------



## selectarchery

kyhunter57 said:


> I've been curious about the new Pearsons since they were released.I'm a long time Mathews shooter but I just flat don't like their '09 bows.I've decided that I want to try a fast bow this year although I'm a little leery of 33" bows(I usually like 35-37" models) and didn't like the 33" Drenalin at all. With that being said I'm really interested in the Pearsons -I like the styling and the specs and the reputation is solid. I did notice in the new issue of Bowhunt America that the ad shows the TX-4 but lists the IBO as 341...I thought that was the spec for the Z-34....did they get the ad wrong ? Any clarification on this would be appreciated.Also,how's the maintenance on these bows? After shooting single cams for so long I don't care much for spending time re-timing and tinkering. Are these bows pretty reliable with the factory strings? How about with good aftermarket strings? Again, your input is apprecaited. It's really cool to see such a dedicated following developing with Pearson ; they're definately doing something right.Thanks.


The IBO rating is way underrated. You can tune them to shoot up to 361 fps...depending upon the strings that you use. If you use an aftermarket string, I'd really recommend getting one made with 452x material. This way, the bow has a better chance of staying in tune due to less stretch in the cables. I did have a demo that was hitting 333 fps at 28" and it wasn't even tuned up and had the factory strings on it. The Z-34 is at 342 and I am getting 320 fps at 28" using a Crackers 452x aftermarket string. It's tuned correctly and shoots like a dream. 

The main thing that I have seen with these bows so far is that the tuning needs to be spot on to get the best performance. Even a little deviation from one cam to the other can alter the speed quite a bit.

If there is anything else you need, please feel free to ask - we are all here to help any way we can. Thanks for the post and take care,
Jim


----------



## kyhunter57

*Pearson bows*

I really appreciate the replies guys. The videos are very informative as well.This is seriously looking like my next hunting bow. Any other new owners please post up here with your impressions.Thanks again for the input !


----------



## Adair

I have been taking my TX-4 with the R2B2 cams around to various shops and clubs to let people shoot it. So far everyone has been impressed with all aspects of the bow. It draws smooth for a binary cam system. The solid wall holds great. Out of about 30 people who shot my bow, only one stated that he felt hand shock. Everyone seems to love the grip and we have seen no cam lean. As far as the speed, I watched the new Pearson smoke three other speed bows priced a lot higher. The speed testing was not IBO. The bows were set up with a 28 inch draw and 60 pound limbs. People shot everything from 350 grain to 420 grain arrows. Although a lot of people in Pa truly like the new Pearson, we don’t have a lot of dealers. So at the moment it looks like Select Archery will have a good year shipping bows to Pa in 2009.


----------



## deadeyeD

Who all already has there new shooter bow I will have to what til they get the longer cams can't what to shoot it.


----------



## fastpassthrough

*Ata show*

Everyone please make all your local dealers attending the ATA show to stop by the Booth # 2221 and check out the New Pearsons, and anyone attending the show also thanks
Richard


----------



## bhtr3d

fastpassthrough said:


> Everyone please make all your local dealers attending the ATA show to stop by the Booth # 2221 and check out the New Pearsons, and anyone attending the show also thanks
> Richard


I'll be there....Also, everyone make a trip to the Victory booth


----------



## deadeyeD

Ben Pearson Memorial Shoot Dates 7-11-2009 and 7-12-2009 two day shoot.


----------



## JAG

deadeyeD said:


> Ben Pearson Memorial Shoot Dates 7-11-2009 and 7-12-2009 two day shoot.


I see its in Pine Bluff, AR. I think we can make that . and maybe talk some others into going to.


----------



## deadeyeD

Sorry Pine Bluff Arkansas.



deadeyeD said:


> Ben Pearson Memorial Shoot Dates 7-11-2009 and 7-12-2009 two day shoot.


----------



## ishootbear

Hey guys,

I am new on the staff and goy my TX-4 today!
It is supposed to be 60-70 lbs
the paper is marked 60xxxxx
is that right for a 60-70 lb bow?

If it is at 70 right now it is the easiest 70 lbs i have ever drawn!:teeth:

Thanks in advance Bryce


----------



## ishootbear

Richard already answered my question!

Thanks Richard


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

I"m liken my TX-4 its max's out at 75# just awesome:darkbeer: easiest bow I have ever drawin can't wait to Kill some Foam lol!!!:shade:

Happy New Year!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## TN Hunter

*Get a load of this...*

TX-4, 58 lbs, 304 grain arrow, 26" draw, stock string.............288 fps :mg:


----------



## josechno

*Envy*

I am glad everyone is happy with the new bows. Now I can't wait to get mine. Wonder what the z34 will do with my 31" draw set at about 73 pounds.


----------



## deadeyeD

been wondering the same thing at 30 inch draw hope to get it in the next week or so to find out lol.




josechno said:


> I am glad everyone is happy with the new bows. Now I can't wait to get mine. Wonder what the z34 will do with my 31" draw set at about 73 pounds.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Adair said:


> I have been taking my TX-4 with the R2B2 cams around to various shops and clubs to let people shoot it. So far everyone has been impressed with all aspects of the bow. It draws smooth for a binary cam system. The solid wall holds great. Out of about 30 people who shot my bow, only one stated that he felt hand shock. Everyone seems to love the grip and we have seen no cam lean. As far as the speed, I watched the new Pearson smoke three other speed bows priced a lot higher. The speed testing was not IBO. The bows were set up with a 28 inch draw and 60 pound limbs. People shot everything from 350 grain to 420 grain arrows. Although a lot of people in Pa truly like the new Pearson, we don’t have a lot of dealers. So at the moment it looks like Select Archery will have a good year shipping bows to Pa in 2009.



Swatara Creek Outfitters has them!!!! He is located just North of Annville Pa 17003, about 20mins from Hershey Pa 17033....:darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

I want to shoot some foam.


----------



## archery ham

All foam must die.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

archery ham said:


> All foam must die.


Oh Ya!!! it will be :shade:


----------



## deadeyeD

Happy New Year Everybody From The Franks Family In Arkansas.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Went Monday to the Crono Shot 298 fps with my Z-34 at 65lbs. Shooting a goldtip ultralight 370.2 grains. I increased my arrow to 395 grains and now shooting 285.


----------



## deadeyeD

Any body get there new bow yet I am thinking about getting the new cams for my 08 Z-34 to for back up.


----------



## deadeyeD

WOW Nobody.



deadeyeD said:


> Any body get there new bow yet I am thinking about getting the new cams for my 08 Z-34 to for back up.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Anyone got pics of a z32 with the new cams? All the pics on the website and select are the z7.


----------



## archery ham

I got my cams in today. I am going to the nearest Pearson dealer Saturday for assembly and strings.


----------



## deadeyeD

Oh where oh where is my my bow LOL.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*My New Z-34 and Strings Are Here!!!!*

She's Forest Green with Black fades, and the H&M Strings are Yellow and Black to set off the the Pearson Logo, I'm fired up about it!! ASA here we come, See ya'll in Gainsville!!
Thanks again to the Pearson Gang, it's going to be a Green Year in 2009!! LOL
kn


----------



## fastpassthrough

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> She's Forest Green with Black fades, and the H&M Strings are Yellow and Black to set off the the Pearson Logo, I'm fired up about it!! ASA here we come, See ya'll in Gainsville!!
> Thanks again to the Pearson Gang, it's going to be a Green Year in 2009!! LOL
> kn


Looks great cant wait to see it decked out! oh my is that a LH bow? lol


----------



## deadeyeD

Oh man that is sweet hope to get mine soon.




Ju5t H3R3 said:


> She's Forest Green with Black fades, and the H&M Strings are Yellow and Black to set off the the Pearson Logo, I'm fired up about it!! ASA here we come, See ya'll in Gainsville!!
> Thanks again to the Pearson Gang, it's going to be a Green Year in 2009!! LOL
> kn


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Thanks Richard, you Da' Man!!*



fastpassthrough said:


> Looks great cant wait to see it decked out! oh my is that a LH bow? lol


Thanks Richard, you Da' Man!! Working on it now, hope to be shooting it between hunts tomorrow!! By the way check out my blog for shop picture updates http://kyle-73.blogspot.com/
kn


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Thanks Deadeye*



deadeyeD said:


> Oh man that is sweet hope to get mine soon.


Thanks Deadeye, I'm sure yours will soon be on here!!
kn


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> She's Forest Green with Black fades, and the H&M Strings are Yellow and Black to set off the the Pearson Logo, I'm fired up about it!! ASA here we come, See ya'll in Gainsville!!
> Thanks again to the Pearson Gang, it's going to be a Green Year in 2009!! LOL
> kn


Looks good, I'll see yall in Gainsville.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> She's Forest Green with Black fades, and the H&M Strings are Yellow and Black to set off the the Pearson Logo, I'm fired up about it!! ASA here we come, See ya'll in Gainsville!!
> Thanks again to the Pearson Gang, it's going to be a Green Year in 2009!! LOL
> kn



My Oh My another sweet Pearson Bow!!!! Looking good:shade:


----------



## iswandy

*Tx4*

Ordered mine from selectarchery.com  Jim PM me the other day with good news. He tune the bow for me and it's come with Crackers string set - THANKS A LOT Jim  :thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Hope to receive info about shipping confirmation soon :star:


----------



## fastpassthrough

iswandy said:


> Ordered mine from selectarchery.com  Jim PM me the other day with good news. He tune the bow for me and it's come with Crackers string set - THANKS A LOT Jim  :thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Hope to receive info about shipping confirmation soon :star:


Sounds great i believe you had bought a mace at one time and had the only barnsdale delamination I have seen in 3 years this bow draws way smoother also enjoy and post pics!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*now hold on a minute*

you mean you got a colored left handed bow and i havent gotten my camo lefty yet, something dont smell right.LOL now im Jealous, i think i was told all staffers was put on hold, i guess not, once again you cant believe all you here. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. i know it will come one day till then ill shoot the old cams.looks liek IBO shoots will wait till i get new bow.


----------



## z34mann

*oh man*



Ju5t H3R3 said:


> She's Forest Green with Black fades, and the H&M Strings are Yellow and Black to set off the the Pearson Logo, I'm fired up about it!! ASA here we come, See ya'll in Gainsville!!
> Thanks again to the Pearson Gang, it's going to be a Green Year in 2009!! LOL
> kn


that is sweet did they change the shade of green this year. I am so jealous. I love the darker color if that is what they did.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Thanks everyone, I'm really excited about it!!*

Yes this is a darker shade of green, it almost looks black til you get it in the sun light, It matches my tundra almost perfect, which was another bonus of the color!! I'm ready to see everyone, "Gainsville or Bust!!"



Pearsonguy305 said:


> you mean you got a colored left handed bow and i havent gotten my camo lefty yet, something dont smell right.LOL now im Jealous, i think i was told all staffers was put on hold, i guess not, once again you cant believe all you here. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. i know it will come one day till then ill shoot the old cams.looks liek IBO shoots will wait till i get new bow.


Ken,
I just got lucky, but very happy about it!! Everyone's stuff is getting done in a timely manner. I'm sure yours is just around the bend.

Thanks again guys,
kn


----------



## deadeyeD

Alright i am going to start looking for that UPS truck again maybe he will pull up soon and say Merry Late Christmas and I probably just give him a big hug LOL.


----------



## goofy2788

deadeyeD said:


> Alright i am going to start looking for that UPS truck again maybe he will pull up soon and say Merry Late Christmas and I probably just give him a big hug LOL.


I keep hoping a big box shows up on my doorstep everyday when I get home!!

If anything I just may have to go over to the Pearson booth at the ATA show and make Richard give me one of the display models to take home :lol:


----------



## dcreighton

My TX4 arrived from Jim at Select Archery a few days ago. So far I'm really happy with the bow and the customer service from Select Archery. It's 29" draw and the scale reads 74.3lbs on the draw, has a QAD drop away rest, and with a 3/16 meta peep and d-loop on the Crackers string it shoots a 364 grain arrow 329fps (I know it was 6grains light but it was the closest I could get to IBO and I'll be hunting with a different arrow). After watching the videos linked earlier I was expecting it to be a little faster at that draw weight but Jim says it's that is to be expected with the loop and peep on the string. 

I put a HHA 5519 on it and now I'm looking to mount a quiver on it. I've always shot and used a 2 piece quiver with these slider style sights and wanted to mount a Octane 2pc but it won't mount on the Pearson as it only comes with mounts for the dedicated shaped holes in Mathews, Bowtech, and Hoyt bows. I may have to go with a 1 piece so I'd like to hear your recommendations and see any photos of your quivers mounted on your bow, especially if you use a slider or wheel style sight. Thanks.


----------



## iswandy

fastpassthrough said:


> Sounds great i believe you had bought a mace at one time and had the only barnsdale delamination I have seen in 3 years this bow draws way smoother also enjoy and post pics!


That is correct Richard, and one of the reason I decided to pick Pearson TX4 is because you're the one who working behind it


----------



## fastpassthrough

iswandy said:


> That is correct Richard, and one of the reason I decided to pick Pearson TX4 is because you're the one who working behind it


Well I thank you! and you will not be disappointed


----------



## gun278

I just read every post on here. so can we expect a few more bows in the 2009 line up after next weekend?


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Im still thinkin a z32 with the r2b2's would be deadly out of my summit climber this fall! Anybody got one of the shorty's to show off?


----------



## deadeyeD

hope to see my bow in afew days bring on the speed LOL.


----------



## PAZE

*All Black*

Does the Z-32 come in all black, or just standard camo?

Paul


----------



## iswandy

*Pearson 2009*

anyone who already had their bow in hand please post up the picture of your new 2009 Pearson bow, we would like to see your setup


----------



## steadyhand

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Im still thinkin a z32 with the r2b2's would be deadly out of my summit climber this fall! Anybody got one of the shorty's to show off?


I DO! This is a fresh from the factory ('08 riser) '09 r2b2 cam system on the Z-32. I'm smitten with it, for sure.


----------



## goatranch

steadyhand said:


> I DO! This is a fresh from the factory ('08 riser) '09 r2b2 cam system on the Z-32. I'm smitten with it, for sure.


Oh dear God that is awesome!!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

steadyhand said:


> I DO! This is a fresh from the factory ('08 riser) '09 r2b2 cam system on the Z-32. I'm smitten with it, for sure.


The *Green Machine *looks awesome. What speeds are you getting?


----------



## steadyhand

I haven't chrono'd it yet, but soon!

I switched from the Z-7 single to the r2b2 you see in the pic (same riser/limbs) and what I now have is a great deal SMOOOTHER to draw and a great deal speedier to boot. The smoothness and speed gained is (for lack of a scale to go by) VERY evident.

I'm simply amazed, and happy, at the difference; it's a new bow altogether. The factory performed the cam/string upgrade (Stone Mtn Dakota strings w/2 speed nocks).


----------



## fastpassthrough

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Im still thinkin a z32 with the r2b2's would be deadly out of my summit climber this fall! Anybody got one of the shorty's to show off?


it Sure is a great combination!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

*Sweet*

Richard, I know you have chrono'd your's! What you getting out of it?
I know it aint as fast as the tx4 or the z34, I was just curious. I have an 08
z32 aquired and I will soon be converting it over! Cant wait!


----------



## selectarchery

IBO on the Z-32 with R2B2 cams is 332 fps.

That green bow sure does look good!!! Nice job on that one!!!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Thanks Jim! Ill be contacting you shortly for a set of cams.


----------



## fastpassthrough

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Richard, I know you have chrono'd your's! What you getting out of it?
> I know it aint as fast as the tx4 or the z34, I was just curious. I have an 08
> z32 aquired and I will soon be converting it over! Cant wait!


My hunting rig is shooting a 27" @ 74#s 300 grain arrow 330 fpsand my 335 grain hv victorys 315


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

I will be shooting 70 lbs at 28.5 with a 380 grain arrow. I am thinking 290ish. with peep, loop, and maybe whiskers if needed.
Does that sound about right?


----------



## fastpassthrough

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> I will be shooting 70 lbs at 28.5 with a 380 grain arrow. I am thinking 290ish. with peep, loop, and maybe whiskers if needed.
> Does that sound about right?


im saying 300ish plus


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

That sounds real good!


----------



## ParkerBow

Awesome looking bow.


----------



## deadeyeD

Oh you guys are making me want my bow so bad.


----------



## gun278

I was looking at Pearson's web site I don't see any other colors except camo is there other colors for the 09s?


----------



## deadeyeD

sweet bows folks.


----------



## Topgunnr

Alright, i have to admit I didn't go thru and read all the post, so I'm just gonna ask a question that has probably already been asked...
How is the valley and draw cycle on the r2b2 cams? Is it anything like the Bowtech's or Elite's? Not that there is anything wrong with those 2 bows, I like them, just don't care for those 2 characteristics of them. They have two harsh of a draw cycle and almost no valley.


----------



## deadeyeD

I can tell you this much this bows are not harse and the draw is the smootiest I have ever drawn and the wall is so solid you can't find one that is this solid they do not move when get them back.






Topgunnr said:


> Alright, i have to admit I didn't go thru and read all the post, so I'm just gonna ask a question that has probably already been asked...
> How is the valley and draw cycle on the r2b2 cams? Is it anything like the Bowtech's or Elite's? Not that there is anything wrong with those 2 bows, I like them, just don't care for those 2 characteristics of them. They have two harsh of a draw cycle and almost no valley.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Topgunnr said:


> Alright, i have to admit I didn't go thru and read all the post, so I'm just gonna ask a question that has probably already been asked...
> How is the valley and draw cycle on the r2b2 cams? Is it anything like the Bowtech's or Elite's? Not that there is anything wrong with those 2 bows, I like them, just don't care for those 2 characteristics of them. They have two harsh of a draw cycle and almost no valley.



The Draw cycle and Wall on the New Pearson's is Awesome!! :shade: try one and you'll see


----------



## kimmiedawn

I will put it this way, I cannot shoot a harsh bow with little or no wall. I was shootin a Bowtech Allegiance, which I loved..it was smooth and forgivin. Then I got a Bowtech Equalizer, which I did not like and could not shoot. The lack of a wall left the "creep" facter in there. But my new '09 Pearson Z34 with the R2B2 cams is just an awsome all around bow. Smooth,forgiving and FAST...I love it. I have been braggin it up to all the shooters I know. You never know I might add the the Pearson sales for them in the up coming yrs..LOL



Topgunnr said:


> Alright, i have to admit I didn't go thru and read all the post, so I'm just gonna ask a question that has probably already been asked...
> How is the valley and draw cycle on the r2b2 cams? Is it anything like the Bowtech's or Elite's? Not that there is anything wrong with those 2 bows, I like them, just don't care for those 2 characteristics of them. They have two harsh of a draw cycle and almost no valley.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*search YouTube for ju5th3r3 and watch the videos*



Topgunnr said:


> Alright, i have to admit I didn't go thru and read all the post, so I'm just gonna ask a question that has probably already been asked...
> How is the valley and draw cycle on the r2b2 cams? Is it anything like the Bowtech's or Elite's? Not that there is anything wrong with those 2 bows, I like them, just don't care for those 2 characteristics of them. They have two harsh of a draw cycle and almost no valley.


Search YouTube for ju5th3r3 and watch the videos
I hope this helps,
Kn


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Reminder*



kimmiedawn said:


> I will put it this way, I cannot shoot a harsh bow with little or no wall. I was shootin a Bowtech Allegiance, which I loved..it was smooth and forgivin. Then I got a Bowtech Equalizer, which I did not like and could not shoot. The lack of a wall left the "creep" facter in there. But my new '09 Pearson Z34 with the R2B2 cams is just an awsome all around bow. Smooth,forgiving and FAST...I love it. I have been braggin it up to all the shooters I know. You never know I might add the the Pearson sales for them in the up coming yrs..LOL




Just remind your better half, he promised to let me try his bow with R2B2 cams when its in and setup. I have to admit I just may be shooting something different in '09 myself :darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

I will let you know when it gets here and I will let you sling it a couple times no problem.




arkansasbowman said:


> Just remind your better half, he promised to let me try his bow with R2B2 cams when its in and setup. I have to admit I just may be shooting something different in '09 myself :darkbeer:


----------



## RamRock

the wait for my 29.5 cams are killing me,,i have everything else to build ONE BADD Tx4!! wait till you guys see it!
, What are your guesses on speed,,29.5 72lb tx4 w 352gr arrow,custom strings and tuning...?? im hoping for around 340


----------



## dcreighton

RamRock said:


> the wait for my 29.5 cams are killing me,,i have everything else to build ONE BADD Tx4!! wait till you guys see it!
> , What are your guesses on speed,,29.5 72lb tx4 w 352gr arrow,custom strings and tuning...?? im hoping for around 340


Mine shooting 29", 74.3lbs, 366grain arrow off Crackers string, came in at 329fps. Can't imagine you'll be much over that. Let us know when you get it built.


----------



## selectarchery

He's shooting 1/2" longer and 10 grains less, so it will be fasteran but how much depends on the weight of your peep and string loop. 

The cams are supposed to be at the machinist right now, so it should be very soon!!! The wait is killing me more - I love seeing custom bows!!!

Jim




dcreighton said:


> Mine shooting 29", 74.3lbs, 366grain arrow off Crackers string, came in at 329fps. Can't imagine you'll be much over that. Let us know when you get it built.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Lets see some more pic's :shade:


----------



## kauaisnypa

*Z-32*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=745&pictureid=12033


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

kauaisnypa said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=745&pictureid=12033


How is it with the roller guard?


----------



## kauaisnypa

*Z-32*

It's very good. Got it dialed in and it shoots very well. Bow is set at 60# 29" draw 60% let off. Didn't see much increase in draw weight, only in the decrease in the let off. It still has a nice valley and the draw feels a little smoother. I'll chronograph tomorrow and post the results. 

Can't wait to get my TX-4 60# 30"


----------



## dcreighton

Photos of my new TX4 set up. 70lb, 29". Crackers string. CHL QD with 12" 14 oz B-Stinger. QAD Ultra HD rest. HHA DS5519 sight. Set at 74.3 with a 366 grain arrow it chrono'd at 329.

The CHL QD is well made and highly recommended. The B-Stinger took some getting used to as it was a lot heavier then my previous Doinker but now that I'm getting used to the added weight it really holds the pin steady. I'm sold on the B-Stinger. Get a lot of remarks from hunting buddies when they check it out but it works and that is all that matters to me.

The target shows a ten shot sequence, shot one at a time to not bust nocks as there were plenty of times where they were in the same hole as the shot previous. All the arrows were inside a 1.25" group at 20 yards. This bow shoots great for it's speed. I think with a bit of practice and some fine tuning I can get it to shoot even tighter. This is a typical group and not just a photo of my best group. Took the photo when the target sticker popped off the Black Hole target.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Sweeeeet!!! bow:shade: Excellent! nice shooting too:darkbeer: can't wait till my Vaportrail stuff gets here and I'll post some new pic's.:shade:


----------



## bhtr3d

kauaisnypa said:


> It's very good. Got it dialed in and it shoots very well. Bow is set at 60# 29" draw 60% let off. Didn't see much increase in draw weight, only in the decrease in the let off. It still has a nice valley and the draw feels a little smoother. I'll chronograph tomorrow and post the results.
> 
> Can't wait to get my TX-4 60# 30"


It looks a little short to me..... but hey what do i know


----------



## iswandy

*27"*



fastpassthrough said:


> My hunting rig is shooting a 27" @ 74#s 300 grain arrow 330 fpsand my 335 grain hv victorys 315


How long does it take for pearson to ship those 27" R2B2 cam to dealer? I've ordered my 2009 TX4 on 23rd December, received PM from dealer (Select archery) on December 29th, to inform they still waiting for 27" cam to be ship in before they can ship the bow out to my address. 

Now, if I couldn't get any positive news on this one, I will just need to change my order to Elite GT500 as they both are my top list bow for 2009. I expect I'll receive the bow before I go Offshore (6 weeks trip) somewhere in February


----------



## deadeyeD

Hers is all I can say bare with them we all have to they will get them out to us you will be happy when they do.






iswandy said:


> How long does it take for pearson to ship those 27" R2B2 cam to dealer? I've ordered my 2009 TX4 on 23rd December, received PM from dealer (Select archery) on December 29th, to inform they still waiting for 27" cam to be ship in before they can ship the bow out to my address.
> 
> Now, if I couldn't get any positive news on this one, I will just need to change my order to Elite GT500 as they both are my top list bow for 2009. I expect I'll receive the bow before I go Offshore (6 weeks trip) somewhere in February


----------



## selectarchery

Check your pm's and then get ready to do the happy dance. Cams are in and bow will be leaving shortly. Sorry again for the delay.
Jim





iswandy said:


> How long does it take for pearson to ship those 27" R2B2 cam to dealer? I've ordered my 2009 TX4 on 23rd December, received PM from dealer (Select archery) on December 29th, to inform they still waiting for 27" cam to be ship in before they can ship the bow out to my address.
> 
> Now, if I couldn't get any positive news on this one, I will just need to change my order to Elite GT500 as they both are my top list bow for 2009. I expect I'll receive the bow before I go Offshore (6 weeks trip) somewhere in February


----------



## iswandy

YES! . This is the best words I've ever read for the year 2009 :dancing::banana::blob1::band::wav:



selectarchery said:


> Your cams are here!!!!!!!!! Bow will be on the way with the free crackers upgrade string and cable. Keep an eye out for an email from usps on shipping/customs numbers


I dont accept your apologize.. as you didn't do anything wrong


----------



## deadeyeD

Pearson archery #1


----------



## JAG

i'm still waiting to get mine.


----------



## deadeyeD

Me to Jag can't wait.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*will have mine next week*

one of the guys who went to ata show is bringing mine back with him from factory. only thing is now it will be a while before i can shoot it, having surgey on knee today, due to a spider bite that almost took my leg. but at least it will be here, im waiting on my new strings for it anyways, ffrom H&M. hope yall get yalls soon, Carolyn told me they will be shipping out all next week,let us know when yall get urs.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Pearsonguy305 said:


> one of the guys who went to ata show is bringing mine back with him from factory. only thing is now it will be a while before i can shoot it, having surgey on knee today, due to a spider bite that almost took my leg. but at least it will be here, im waiting on my new strings for it anyways, ffrom H&M. hope yall get yalls soon, Carolyn told me they will be shipping out all next week,let us know when yall get urs.


Good luck with the surgery. Those spider bites are nasty stuff. I had 1 about 12 yrs ago on the side of my knee, but luckly I didnt have to have surgey on it. We caught it in time I guess. Again good luck and here is to a speedy recovery. :darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

Alright should get them in a couple more weeks sweet you will kno when i gt mine pictures will be posted LOL.





Pearsonguy305 said:


> one of the guys who went to ata show is bringing mine back with him from factory. only thing is now it will be a while before i can shoot it, having surgey on knee today, due to a spider bite that almost took my leg. but at least it will be here, im waiting on my new strings for it anyways, ffrom H&M. hope yall get yalls soon, Carolyn told me they will be shipping out all next week,let us know when yall get urs.


----------



## fastpassthrough

JAG said:


> i'm still waiting to get mine.


I think i have yours when i get back from the ata show i will check strings have not came in yet but i have 2 sets of cams


----------



## iswandy

well, I hope today is the day for my bow to ship out :user:


----------



## JAG

fastpassthrough said:


> I think i have yours when i get back from the ata show i will check strings have not came in yet but i have 2 sets of cams


woooohoooo


----------



## josechno

whats the status on the #8 cams


----------



## iswandy

should have something good for me today :darkbeer:


----------



## knife2sharp

Why doesn't BP update their webpage with '09 bows?


----------



## ParkerBow

knife2sharp said:


> Why doesn't BP update their webpage with '09 bows?



Try this 

www.shootlikeben.com


----------



## archery ham

I have my #6 cams. (29" DL)


----------



## RamRock

still patiently waiting for my 29.5,s also


----------



## iswandy

"This ship notification is being sent to you by the U.S. Postal Service at the request of JIM RUMPS. If the "Shipped To" address information is not correct, please contact the Shipper.

A package with a Click-N-Ship label created on usps.com containing the following information is scheduled to be shipped on 01/09/2009."

My bow is coming baby! yeeehhha! :dog1::elch::llama:

You're the man Jim! :icon_salut:


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I will start shooting me some foam in a couple weeks can't wait I am having with draws sling some arrows out of the ole 08 for now.


----------



## archery ham

I got strings on today and shot a few. 

Nice wall....smooth draw. Seems a little short. May adjust the draw stop a little later on. I like it. 

Not sure how many arrows it will take for the strings to settle in.

My speed? :secret:


----------



## deadeyeD

any pictures of the Pearson booth from the ATA lets see them.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

*Cant Wait!*

Well I ordered my cams from Jim yesterday! 
Does anybody have the string and cable lengths for the z32 R2B2 conversion?


----------



## vtec21

What is the holdup on the longer draw cams? Does anyone have a 30" r2b2 yet?


----------



## DCH3K

archery ham said:


> I got strings on today and shot a few.
> 
> Nice wall....smooth draw. Seems a little short. May adjust the draw stop a little later on. I like it.
> 
> Not sure how many arrows it will take for the strings to settle in.
> 
> My speed? :secret:


 my husband has the tx4 his seems short also and he is not getting near the speed that he should be. 63lbs 29in draw 325 gr arrow 303 fps whats up? even has crackers strings.


----------



## MitchFolsom

DCH3K said:


> my husband has the tx4 his seems short also and he is not getting near the speed that he should be. 63lbs 29in draw 325 gr arrow 303 fps whats up? even has crackers strings.


Is his bow a 70# bow? May need to put some twist in the cables. Also, has the timing been checked on a drawboard. That is a very important step to make the bow shoot at it's peek. Putting twist in the cable will also make the draw length longer. Also have him check the draw stop, he may can adjust that.

Mine is a 27.5" at 65#, 370gr arrow 293 all day long with a peep, tied nocks, and a d loop.

With my IBO arrow it is 304 fps with everything on the string.


----------



## DCH3K

MitchFolsom said:


> Is his bow a 70# bow? May need to put some twist in the cables. Also, has the timing been checked on a drawboard. That is a very important step to make the bow shoot at it's peek. Putting twist in the cable will also make the draw length longer. Also have him check the draw stop, he may can adjust that.
> 
> Mine is a 27.5" at 65#, 370gr arrow 293 all day long with a peep, tied nocks, and a d loop.
> 
> With my IBO arrow it is 304 fps with everything on the string.


draw stop is at the longest setting even at 73lbs and a 342 grain arrow he was only getting 319 fps timing is good also.


----------



## deadeyeD

I don't know but my is long draw to and I have not heard nothing Pearsonguy305 said he talked to Carolyn and he said she said the staff bows would be out this coming week beats me.





vtec21 said:


> What is the holdup on the longer draw cams? Does anyone have a 30" r2b2 yet?


----------



## deadeyeD

Does he have the R2B2 cams on it.





DCH3K said:


> draw stop is at the longest setting even at 73lbs and a 342 grain arrow he was only getting 319 fps timing is good also.


----------



## DCH3K

deadeyeD said:


> Does he have the R2B2 cams on it.


yes ordered it new from select archery 2009 crackers strings.


----------



## MitchFolsom

DCH3K said:


> draw stop is at the longest setting even at 73lbs and a 342 grain arrow he was only getting 319 fps timing is good also.


You may have to put some twist in the cables. Is his string loaded with all his stuff? I also moved my speed nocks to where I got the best performance.


----------



## deadeyeD

DCH3K said:


> yes ordered it new from select archery 2009 crackers strings.


I would recheck the timing and check the brace and make sure its right make sure its where it should be if not out of time.


----------



## DCH3K

MitchFolsom said:


> You may have to put some twist in the cables. Is his string loaded with all his stuff? I also moved my speed nocks to where I got the best performance.


 do you really think that is going to gain 20 -30 fps ? 10 maybe


----------



## DCH3K

deadeyeD said:


> I would recheck the timing and check the brace and make sure its right make sure its where it should be if not out of time.


 brace right on 6 1/4


----------



## DCH3K

when i measured it for him at full draw from brace to nock point it was only 27in. doing the same thing with his gen 2 it measured 28 1/2


----------



## MitchFolsom

DCH3K said:


> when i measured it for him at full draw from brace to nock point it was only 27in. doing the same thing with his gen 2 it measured 28 1/2


What is the # stamped on the cam?


----------



## MitchFolsom

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Well I ordered my cams from Jim yesterday!
> Does anybody have the string and cable lengths for the z32 R2B2 conversion?


37 5/8 for the cables
56 string

The Z 34 is the same thing.


----------



## DCH3K

MitchFolsom said:


> What is the # stamped on the cam?


 it is a 6


----------



## MitchFolsom

DCH3K said:


> it is a 6


That is a 29" cam. Is the string on the post near the axle or the other post?


----------



## MitchFolsom

DCH3K said:


> do you really think that is going to gain 20 -30 fps ? 10 maybe


I got 8 when I played with my nocks.


----------



## DCH3K

MitchFolsom said:


> That is a 29" cam. Is the string on the post near the axle or the other post?


the string is on the inside hook near the axle


----------



## DCH3K

MitchFolsom said:


> I got 8 when I played with my nocks.


hes short about 40 according to a 360 ibo


----------



## deadeyeD

DCH3K said:


> hes short about 40 according to a 360 ibo


I would shoot it threw another chrono just to make sure the one you areshooting it threw might be off.


----------



## DCH3K

deadeyeD said:


> I would shoot it threw another chrono just to make sure the one you areshooting it threw might be off.


yes that would be a good idea but the other bows he has are getting closer readings to their ibo's through the same chrono


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ok. You said that you measured it at 27". If you were to add the 1.75" for the AMO draw length that would be 29.25". Which would make sense.

Also, factory strings are 8125 material. Most aftermarket are 452X. 452X can be slower than 8125. The factory strings are 22 strand, Crackers are 24 strand. This could make a speed loss also. Not saying that Cracker strings are no good, just stating what is advertised by BCY.

I have factory strings right now, waiting on my H&M Stings to come in. I have 13 twist in each cable. Doing this put me at 65#, my limbs are 60#. He may just have to play with it to get all he can out of it.

In the videos most if not all the bows had nothing on the strings except the speed nocks. Anything on the strings can rob him of speed. Good luck, if I can help let me know. I will try my best, but there are more skilled people than me with this cam system.


----------



## MitchFolsom

DCH3K said:


> hes short about 40 according to a 360 ibo


I'm about 56 short, if I used the 360 #. Remember IBO is 30" 70# 350gr. arrow with only a nock on the string.


----------



## deadeyeD

DCH3K said:


> yes that would be a good idea but the other bows he has are getting closer readings to their ibo's through the same chrono


I shoot mine here last year got it below ASA specs shot 271 here went to Metroplis IL ASA Pro am In june and it almost 300 FPS somebodys was wrong.


----------



## DCH3K

MitchFolsom said:


> Ok. You said that you measured it at 27". If you were to add the 1.75" for the AMO draw length that would be 29.25". Which would make sense.
> 
> Also, factory strings are 8125 material. Most aftermarket are 452X. 452X can be slower than 8125. The factory strings are 22 strand, Crackers are 24 strand. This could make a speed loss also. Not saying that Cracker strings are no good, just stating what is advertised by BCY.
> 
> I have factory strings right now, waiting on my H&M Stings to come in. I have 13 twist in each cable. Doing this put me at 65#, my limbs are 60#. He may just have to play with it to get all he can out of it.
> 
> In the videos most if not all the bows had nothing on the strings except the speed nocks. Anything on the strings can rob him of speed. Good luck, if I can help let me know. I will try my best, but there are more skilled people than me with this cam system.


what speed are you getting?


----------



## MitchFolsom

DCH3K said:


> what speed are you getting?


27.5" draw 65#

370gr. arrow 293fps
324 gr arrow 304fps


----------



## deadeyeD

There is nothing wrong with that speed thats smokkin fast nodouht.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Also advertised IBO is 342+. Yes they did get the 374 out of the R&D bow. Just going on what the spec sheet says.


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> There is nothing wrong with that speed thats smokkin fast nodouht.


I'm very happy with it. Oh, it shoots even better.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

MitchFolsom said:


> Ok. You said that you measured it at 27". If you were to add the 1.75" for the AMO draw length that would be 29.25". Which would make sense.
> 
> Also, factory strings are 8125 material. Most aftermarket are 452X. 452X can be slower than 8125. The factory strings are 22 strand, Crackers are 24 strand. This could make a speed loss also. Not saying that Cracker strings are no good, just stating what is advertised by BCY.
> 
> I have factory strings right now, waiting on my H&M Stings to come in. I have 13 twist in each cable. Doing this put me at 65#, my limbs are 60#. He may just have to play with it to get all he can out of it.
> 
> In the videos most if not all the bows had nothing on the strings except the speed nocks. Anything on the strings can rob him of speed. Good luck, if I can help let me know. I will try my best, but there are more skilled people than me with this cam system.


27 + 1.75 = 28.75 so he is running a little short on draw length if it has 29" cams, right?


----------



## MitchFolsom

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> 27 + 1.75 = 28.75 so he is running a little short on draw length if it has 29" cams, right?


You're right. I can't add. I even used a calculator. LOL 

Some twist in the cables will add to his draw length. Don't know if he'll get .25" but it's worth a shot.


----------



## archery ham

Hey Mitch,

My string is not near the axle, its on the other "hook". Does it nee to be moved?

I am going to try the extra twists like you did as soon as I can. Speed nocks may be in order too.


----------



## MitchFolsom

archery ham said:


> Hey Mitch,
> 
> My string is not near the axle, its on the other "hook". Does it nee to be moved?
> 
> I am going to try the extra twists like you did as soon as I can. Speed nocks may be in order too.


Depends. What cam # do you have and what draw length do you need? The other hook is about 1/2" shorter draw.

In other words a #3 cam with the string by the axle hook is 27.5". On the other hook it is 27".

Didn't Crackers work on your bow? If he did, I'm sure it's in great shape.


----------



## archery ham

MitchFolsom said:


> Depends. What cam # do you have and what draw length do you need? The other hook is about 1/2" shorter draw.
> 
> In other words a #3 cam with the string by the axle hook is 27.5". On the other hook it is 27".
> 
> Didn't Crackers work on your bow? If he did, I'm sure it's in great shape.


I have the # 6 cams.

I chose the local Mathews shop to install the new cams. Wasn't sure how busy the Pearson dealers on here would be.

I am having similar speed issues as posted by dch3.


----------



## MitchFolsom

archery ham said:


> I have the # 6 cams.
> 
> I chose the local Mathews shop to install the new cams. Wasn't sure how busy the Pearson dealers on here would be.
> 
> I am having similar speed issues as posted by dch3.


On the post by the axle it would be 29". On the other post you'd get 28.5", which isn't helping your speeds at all.

By putting twist the cables you will make the draw a little longer. That can be fixed with the stop. You will also add pounds to the bow.

My speed nocks start 1.75" form the tip of my cam and work back to the center of the string. Not saying this is the right way for every bow, but it worked best for mine.


----------



## MitchFolsom

archery ham said:


> Hey Mitch,
> 
> My string is not near the axle, its on the other "hook". Does it nee to be moved?
> 
> I am going to try the extra twists like you did as soon as I can. Speed nocks may be in order too.


Do you have the speed nocks on your bow at all ?


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*mitch*

when i get my H&M strings ill meassure where the speed nocks are and put right back where they are on facotry strings, did u put shrink tubing over them?


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pearsonguy305 said:


> when i get my H&M strings ill meassure where the speed nocks are and put right back where they are on facotry strings, did u put shrink tubing over them?


Yes I put the tubing on them. My specs for them were given to me by Richard.


----------



## Tecumseh

I seen and shot some good shooting Pearson bows at the ATA.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*well Richard is*

the one to ask for sure, the man knows bows inside and out.thanks , Mitch


----------



## deadeyeD

Hey what is the cable and string lenght for the 09 Z-34


----------



## 2cold1

*TX-4 Speeds*

I am not sure what is going on with the speeds for DCH3K or you other guys that are having major speed issues but my TX-4 out of the box at 60# and 28.5" draw with a 304gr arrow I got 319.6 fps. This was without tunning the bow. Those of you having major speed issues, post pics of your cams top and bottom and we will try to help you out.


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> Hey what is the cable and string lenght for the 09 Z-34


cable 37 5/8
string 56


----------



## deadeyeD

is there one cable or 2


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> is there one cable or 2


2 cables, 1 string.


----------



## deadeyeD

Just ordered my new Schmidty's string for my new Z-34 can't what.


----------



## deadeyeD

Found the thread way down on the list what the LOL.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*all i can say is Richard you are the man*

and yes guys becareful what ya wish for the man builds bows in his sleep, i once heard him snoreign in his sleeep but it sound like twist here, tweek there, move this here move that there, take this off add this here, man his brain never stops. no wonder he drinks so much coffee, what ever he is doing keep doing it, its working.


----------



## deadeyeD

Pearsonguy305 said:


> and yes guys becareful what ya wish for the man builds bows in his sleep, i once heard him snoreign in his sleeep but it sound like twist here, tweek there, move this here move that there, take this off add this here, man his brain never stops. no wonder he drinks so much coffee, what ever he is doing keep doing it, its working.


you must have got that bow today I want mine,LOL


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*i got my new strings today*

for my new bow from H&M and bow will be here this week, they were waitign on limbs, .


----------



## deadeyeD

hard to shoot with no limbs LOL.


----------



## Adair

*Tx-4*



DCH3K said:


> what speed are you getting?



I sent you a PM. Contact me and I will help you out.


----------



## selectarchery

DCH3K said:


> the string is on the inside hook near the axle


I'll call you guys tomorrow to see what we can figure out. I just talked to another customer who was measuring short on his cams.


----------



## iswandy

mine should be ok an already shipped out right?


----------



## kimmiedawn

Well on the speed aspect of these bows..All I can say is WOW..:mg: I took my camo Z34 to sight it in for my 3D arrows to use until my red bow gets here. I cronoed 2 different arrows before I sighted in so I would know which 1st were ASA speed legal. Anyway my bow is 27" draw, 46# pull and with a 250 Victory x-ringer I am gettin a smokin 274 fps. And with a 290 Victory x-ringer I am gettin another awsome speed of 257 fps..Like I said this is with a 46# bow..I can only imagine what a 70#er would do..So I know now I need to do a little adjustments when I get my red bow. I realy want to shoot my 250 grain arrows.. So we will see if I can "slow" em down to ASA speed limit...:shade:


----------



## ParkerBow

kimmiedawn

My bow at 72# and 26.5 crackerized is producing some good numbers


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

hey guys...Im new to this thread and im thinking of buying the new tx-4 after i get my first REAL job this summer lol
Im just wondering about what kinda numbers one would be putting out at 27" 55# with a victory vforce 500 at 360gr??? bucklemke.com says it would be in the mid 270's.Does that sound about right?

thanks......


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Here is my Speed TX-4 29" Draw 65#*

*TX-4 29" 65# R2B2 Binary Cam System*
*Vaportrail Strings and cables
Vaportrail Limbdriver
Dead Centre 3D hunter Stab. weighted
BoCo Wrist Sling Pearson Color's
Victory VX22 V5 HV's 324 Grains
Spot Hogg Hogg It 5 pin 0.019 Pins (Small Guard)

Did 3 pass's through the Krono today and the speed's were a Smoking 319 FPS one right after the other!!! sweeet!*
*" Quit Your Crying "*


----------



## bhtr3d

wesrush69 said:


> hey guys...Im new to this thread and im thinking of buying the new tx-4 after i get my first REAL job this summer lol
> Im just wondering about what kinda numbers one would be putting out at 27" 55# with a victory vforce 500 at 360gr??? bucklemke.com says it would be in the mid 270's.Does that sound about right?
> 
> thanks......


Well, about the victory500, The weight of the arrow going to be less then 360. They should be around 300 at that length


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

the regular vforce 500 is 7.2gpi and cut at 26" with a 100gr tip,fobs(24gr),nock(9gr),and wrap(8-10gr) they should be around 340-350gr
how much do the victory inserts weigh?


----------



## MitchFolsom

wesrush69 said:


> the regular vforce 500 is 7.2gpi and cut at 26" with a 100gr tip,fobs(24gr),nock(9gr),and wrap(8-10gr) they should be around 340-350gr
> how much do the victory inserts weigh?


14 grains


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

thanks mitch
if i rigged up a way to make the tip and insert weigh around 130gr to keep my FOC high enough would it make the spine of the arrow to weak?


----------



## deadeyeD

at 55#s the lowest weight arrow I would shoot is 275 grains stay above that you will be just fine.


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

i understand that
this is going to be mainly a hunting bow so,i dont want anything under 350gr really,jw if a 130gr tip would make the .500 spine to weak for my setup.the arrows will be cut to 26"


----------



## deadeyeD

the arrows are a .500 spine if so you should be fine


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

i was thinking so to,thanks
srry if i kinda highjacked this thread for a sec lol
lets see some more of these new pearsons!!!!!!


----------



## deadeyeD

Heck if I ever get one I will show you LOL.


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

lol same here,hopefully i can make enough money this summer to get one.
i really like that tx-4


----------



## deadeyeD

wesrush69 said:


> lol same here,hopefully i can make enough money this summer to get one.
> i really like that tx-4


My friend I know where you are coming from when I was growing up my parents couldn't afford to buy me a $700.00 bow trying to raise 6 children they didn't have much money I went out and got me a job saved up and went and bought me that there bow if I had any money left I would give some to my parents to help out with the bills the main thing is save your money and you will get your bow and you will be proud of it because you paid for you paid for it your self nobody else


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

yea theres no way my parents would just up and buy me a $700 bow lol i just hope my dad will let me spend it lol
becuz i start driving in september,and ill prolly have to help with that....


----------



## selectarchery

So.......something cool that Iswandy and the Dan's will like...

Found 5 fps extra in my Z-34 tonight.

I'll give you a clue...it has to do with the bottom cam.

I'll do some experimenting with the TX-4 for you crazy kids too.

Jim


----------



## MitchFolsom

selectarchery said:


> So.......something cool that Iswandy and the Dan's will like...
> 
> Found 5 fps extra in my Z-34 tonight.
> 
> I'll give you a clue...it has to do with the bottom cam.
> 
> I'll do some experimenting with the TX-4 for you crazy kids too.
> 
> Jim



I know, I know! But I ain't gonna tell !

Jim I'll let you know when I do my experiment.


----------



## iswandy

selectarchery said:


> So.......something cool that Iswandy and the Dan's will like...
> 
> Found 5 fps extra in my Z-34 tonight.
> 
> I'll give you a clue...it has to do with the bottom cam.
> 
> I'll do some experimenting with the TX-4 for you crazy kids too.
> 
> Jim


Alright! :banana::RockOn:

get them pictured and post em' here :blob1:


----------



## archery ham

selectarchery said:


> So.......something cool that Iswandy and the Dan's will like...
> 
> Found 5 fps extra in my Z-34 tonight.
> 
> I'll give you a clue...it has to do with the bottom cam.
> 
> I'll do some experimenting with the TX-4 for you crazy kids too.
> 
> Jim


Bottom cam.......Did you add weight that is equaivalent to the drawstop's weight ????


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:moviecorn lol!


----------



## ParkerBow

Jim

Are you saying I should be shooting 320FPS


----------



## selectarchery

Alright, here's the deal. After looking at the bow on a drawing board if you don't have it right on center, I noticed the the bottom cam could be pulled a bit farther or less far than the top cam. This would equate to uneven pressure from a d-loop if someone were pulling really hard into it (back tension and such). Anyhow, that over/under rotation, even the slightest bit, can and will affect speed...almost like affecting the tuning just by how the bow is pulled/held at full draw. 

I put a draw stop on the bottom cam. I didn't know what to expect in the speed department, and wasn't really going for that. I just wanted a way to make sure that a tuned bow would reflect that in the shooting in a consistent way. I chrono'd the bow before, then after. I was pleasantly surprised to see the 5 fps bump. I'm sure that will vary on the draw length and particular bow, but I think that adding the bottom draw stop magnifies a good tune on the bow. 

Needless to say, I'll be getting more draw stops from the factory and all future bows going out will have the second draw stop installed. Again, it's no magic elixir, but it does force a solid bottom wall on that cam.

Any thoughts/ideas/etc.?

Jim


----------



## badbow148

Looking for the list of the Z-7 cam to tell what number of the cam mod. for the draw length it is for on the Z-34 07 model. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

you can call Carolyn at the factory or ask Jim from Select the can tell you. You can get the number for the factory off their web sight. www.benpearson.com / www.shootlikeben.com


----------



## Mrwintr

selectarchery said:


> Alright, here's the deal. After looking at the bow on a drawing board if you don't have it right on center, I noticed the the bottom cam could be pulled a bit farther or less far than the top cam. This would equate to uneven pressure from a d-loop if someone were pulling really hard into it (back tension and such). Anyhow, that over/under rotation, even the slightest bit, can and will affect speed...almost like affecting the tuning just by how the bow is pulled/held at full draw.
> 
> I put a draw stop on the bottom cam. I didn't know what to expect in the speed department, and wasn't really going for that. I just wanted a way to make sure that a tuned bow would reflect that in the shooting in a consistent way. I chrono'd the bow before, then after. I was pleasantly surprised to see the 5 fps bump. I'm sure that will vary on the draw length and particular bow, but I think that adding the bottom draw stop magnifies a good tune on the bow.
> 
> Needless to say, I'll be getting more draw stops from the factory and all future bows going out will have the second draw stop installed. Again, it's no magic elixir, but it does force a solid bottom wall on that cam.
> 
> Any thoughts/ideas/etc.?
> 
> Jim


 I think putting another draw stop in the bottom cam is a great idea especially if you can set it tight at a point where the top and bottom are perfectly in synch. Sounds like a good plan to me...I never trusted Draw stops anyways, so that would be good assurance.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*Jim*

i was thinking of doign same thing as it only makes sense, after talkign to Ricahrd when he started building cams and listening to him , he said to me back then for back tension shooters it would make a much solid wall. Not sure if he knew it would bump speed up , but he did say the ibo ratings were, liberal, and that with tweekign here and there the bow would be faster than they rated the bow. Jim , you keep tweeking and keep us posted on what ya do. Jim i may be ordering the cam kit from you for my 08 z34. i really hate do to that as i have a new set of strings on that bow from winner choice last year, but maybe i can sell them to someone really cheap, so H&M will go back on it.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

selectarchery said:


> Alright, here's the deal. After looking at the bow on a drawing board if you don't have it right on center, I noticed the the bottom cam could be pulled a bit farther or less far than the top cam. This would equate to uneven pressure from a d-loop if someone were pulling really hard into it (back tension and such). Anyhow, that over/under rotation, even the slightest bit, can and will affect speed...almost like affecting the tuning just by how the bow is pulled/held at full draw.
> 
> I put a draw stop on the bottom cam. I didn't know what to expect in the speed department, and wasn't really going for that. I just wanted a way to make sure that a tuned bow would reflect that in the shooting in a consistent way. I chrono'd the bow before, then after. I was pleasantly surprised to see the 5 fps bump. I'm sure that will vary on the draw length and particular bow, but I think that adding the bottom draw stop magnifies a good tune on the bow.
> 
> Needless to say, I'll be getting more draw stops from the factory and all future bows going out will have the second draw stop installed. Again, it's no magic elixir, but it does force a solid bottom wall on that cam.
> 
> Any thoughts/ideas/etc.?
> 
> Jim



Hey Jim thats a awesome idea on the second Draw stop, I sent you a Pm :shade:


----------



## selectarchery

B1 starts the party. At 27.5". Each number takes it up 1/2".

If you need anything else, please let us know. Thanks,
Jim




badbow148 said:


> Looking for the list of the Z-7 cam to tell what number of the cam mod. for the draw length it is for on the Z-34 07 model. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dcreighton

selectarchery said:


> Alright, here's the deal. After looking at the bow on a drawing board if you don't have it right on center, I noticed the the bottom cam could be pulled a bit farther or less far than the top cam. This would equate to uneven pressure from a d-loop if someone were pulling really hard into it (back tension and such). Anyhow, that over/under rotation, even the slightest bit, can and will affect speed...almost like affecting the tuning just by how the bow is pulled/held at full draw.
> 
> I put a draw stop on the bottom cam. I didn't know what to expect in the speed department, and wasn't really going for that. I just wanted a way to make sure that a tuned bow would reflect that in the shooting in a consistent way. I chrono'd the bow before, then after. I was pleasantly surprised to see the 5 fps bump. I'm sure that will vary on the draw length and particular bow, but I think that adding the bottom draw stop magnifies a good tune on the bow.
> 
> Needless to say, I'll be getting more draw stops from the factory and all future bows going out will have the second draw stop installed. Again, it's no magic elixir, but it does force a solid bottom wall on that cam.
> 
> Any thoughts/ideas/etc.?
> 
> Jim


Love the common sense approach behind this. Let me know when you get the extra draw stops in.


----------



## badbow148

selectarchery said:


> B1 starts the party. At 27.5". Each number takes it up 1/2".
> 
> If you need anything else, please let us know. Thanks,
> Jim


Thank you sir for all the help Badbow


----------



## RamRock

ANYONE know who makes Tx4 sideplate grips.???


----------



## MitchFolsom

selectarchery said:


> So.......something cool that Iswandy and the Dan's will like...
> 
> Found 5 fps extra in my Z-34 tonight.
> 
> I'll give you a clue...it has to do with the bottom cam.
> 
> I'll do some experimenting with the TX-4 for you crazy kids too.
> 
> Jim


I was one the phone with Jim last night when he did this. I decided to do this to my TX4. 

This is for real. I picked up 4fps. So now I'm shooting a 27.5" DL, 65# DW, with a 370gr. arrow at 297fps. I can live with that speed. On top of that I picked up 2.5 ft. # of energy.

Here's the best part. I thought the bow shot good before, after installing the second stop the wall is rock hard. The bow shoots even better then it did. Second shot I busted an arrow. 

I LOVE my Pearson!!!


----------



## archery ham

archery ham said:


> Bottom cam.......Did you add weight that is equaivalent to the drawstop's weight ????



What do I win ??????? :noidea:


----------



## JAG

RamRock said:


> ANYONE know who makes Tx4 sideplate grips.???


send Tronjo a pm and see if he will.. He does awesome work!


----------



## deadeyeD

WOW didn't know Pearson was moving could that be the delay.


----------



## archery ham

deadeyeD said:


> WOW didn't know Pearson was moving could that be the delay.


Say what ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## deadeyeD

It says that on there Forum I just seen it what the they said there would try not to have any delays.


----------



## selectarchery

iswandy said:


> Alright! :banana::RockOn:
> 
> get them pictured and post em' here :blob1:


Here's your bow. Testing to come tomorrow.


----------



## iswandy

THANK YOU JIM! :yo:

let us all know what speed you will get from it :shade:


----------



## selectarchery

iswandy said:


> THANK YOU JIM! :yo:
> 
> let us all know what speed you will get from it :shade:


Hey, I'm the 999th post. What do I win??????

Iswandy,
I'll be doing the testing tomorrow (well, I guess that's today as late as it is now). I need new batteries for my digital scale, need to check the draw length and need to check the speed. I'll get it all set up for you. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## tiner64

iswandy : congrats.. looks awesome... please post more "PICS" when she arrives... enjoy it :shade:


----------



## iswandy

sure . I'll do some test as well on how good this bow shoot fixed broad head (montec, ST & easman first cut XT) and post the result here-I promise it will come with picture during test. :thumbs_up


----------



## josechno

*shirts*

Anybody know when the shirts and hats will be shipped.


----------



## deadeyeD

I hope they come with the bows.



josechno said:


> Anybody know when the shirts and hats will be shipped.


----------



## hoove

*Black Pearson TX-4*

Does anyone have any better pics of Pearson's Mobogo bow. I've seen the pic of it hanging on the rack at the ata show, but just checking if anyone has a better pic.


----------



## dcreighton

hoove said:


> Does anyone have any better pics of Pearson's Mobogo bow. I've seen the pic of it hanging on the rack at the ata show, but just checking if anyone has a better pic.


Mobogo? Is this a new bow intro'd at the ATA? Have a link to the pic you saw?


----------



## hoove

dcreighton said:


> Mobogo? Is this a new bow intro'd at the ATA? Have a link to the pic you saw?


I believe it is African for Black Death. It is in this thread on an earlier link, I'll post the pic. I was hoping someone would have a better pic to help me make a decision.


----------



## dcreighton

Looks like a black TX4 to me. Or is it a new bow? A longer ATA bow (ie- like and Elite XLR) would be really sweet. I haven't heard anything in ATA reports about specs on any new Pearson bows.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*hats shirts*

i was told they still havent gotten them in, so be lucky you get your bows b4 first shoots, you could be liek me use last years bow, and shirts till they get here


----------



## Adair

hoove said:


> Does anyone have any better pics of Pearson's Mobogo bow. I've seen the pic of it hanging on the rack at the ata show, but just checking if anyone has a better pic.


This is it.


----------



## Adair

*Pearson MOBOGO*










It is a TX-4 on steroids. With an 80# draw weight and R2B2 cams it is a big game hunters dream and a 3D target makers nightmare. “MOBOGO” stands for Black Death, relating to the reputation of the African Water Buffalo.


----------



## hoove

Thanks for the info and pic!


----------



## josechno

Pearsonguy305 said:


> i was told they still havent gotten them in, so be lucky you get your bows b4 first shoots, you could be liek me use last years bow, and shirts till they get here


I still haven't got the bow either... And sold my other bow in Dec now I'm Bowless


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*well guys*

there is alot of us without 09 bows , and it could be a little longer as Pearson is moving. so hang on tight, but they will get with youo n your bows, once word of advise never sell your others bows hold on to all of them for back ups


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Adair said:


> It is a TX-4 on steroids. With an 80# draw weight and R2B2 cams it is a big game hunters dream and a 3D target makers nightmare. “MOBOGO” stands for Black Death, relating to the reputation of the African Water Buffalo.


My 2009 TX-4 R2B2 cams at 1/2 turn out from bottom is 75# according to the Pro shop I get my work done.  and its a Tack driver :shade:


----------



## dcreighton

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> My 2009 TX-4 R2B2 cams at 1/2 turn out from bottom is 75# according to the Pro shop I get my work done.  and its a Tack driver :shade:


Mine as well- 74.3lbs. I've backed mine out to 65lbs for shooting comfort but at 74.3lbs it really hit hard. Heck it hits hard at 65lbs! And a very accurate tack driver, as you said, so long as I'm on my game.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

dcreighton said:


> Mine as well- 74.3lbs. I've backed mine out to 65lbs for shooting comfort but at 74.3lbs it really hit hard. Heck it hits hard at 65lbs! And a very accurate tack driver, as you said, so long as I'm on my game.



Ya I got mine backed out to that weight also 65# How many turns did you have to do in order to get the 65# on your bow?


----------



## dcreighton

2.5 turns.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

dcreighton said:


> 2.5 turns.


mine was 3 turns


----------



## deadeyeD

So many diffrent excuses WOW.


----------



## selectarchery

deadeyeD said:


> So many diffrent excuses WOW.


Say what?


----------



## badbow148

Pearsonguy305 said:


> there is alot of us without 09 bows , and it could be a little longer as Pearson is moving. so hang on tight, but they will get with youo n your bows, once word of advise never sell your others bows hold on to all of them for back ups


Where is Pearson moving to. Thanks Badbow


----------



## Ghost 133

deadeyeD said:


> So many diffrent excuses WOW.


Be careful. He that giveth can take away!!!!!!


----------



## deadeyeD

what are you talking about I am talking smack about some shooting here




Ghost 133 said:


> Be careful. He that giveth can take away!!!!!!


----------



## waylonb19

what would a all black tx with R2 cams cost a guy?? I have always wanted an all black bow


----------



## deadeyeD

check with selectarchery


----------



## deadeyeD

folks I sighted my 08 Z-34 in and I am driving tacks with so watch out for this Arkie can't wait to shoot that new one sweet.


----------



## iswandy

any update on the test Jim?


----------



## TN Hunter

*ASA Setup*

I just got my arrows fletched up and a new Trophy Taker rest set up on my 09 TX-4 for ASA. Shooting 280 grain Victory X-Ringer HVs, 52.5 lbs, 26" draw, 285 fps. Is that sweet or what?


----------



## Mrwintr

selectarchery said:


> Here's your bow. Testing to come tomorrow.


Looks like this one is coming with draw stops top and bottom...? So the dual draw stops is now the way you will be shipping them...??


----------



## deadeyeD

good day shooters.


----------



## archery ham

My bow smith tells me that my cams were under rotated. He emailed me this AM....

_My Chrono did a 376 grain arrow at 314 316 313 after 3 arrows, it shot with a 355 grain arrow 328 328.5 330 after 3 shots_

  Should have it back Wednesday.


----------



## selectarchery

Mrwintr said:


> Looks like this one is coming with draw stops top and bottom...? So the dual draw stops is now the way you will be shipping them...??


Yep, as long as Pearson will agree to let me buy the extra draw stops. I'm quickly running out of the ones I have!!

Jim


----------



## selectarchery

iswandy said:


> any update on the test Jim?



Yep, you'll like what's on the way. Draw length is a smidge under 27" - about 1/16". Draw weight is 70.5. Speed is 320 using a lizard tongue rest that was rubbing the arrow (pointed too vertical, but I thought the speed would be okay even using that). Throw on a drop away and you'll see a bit more speed. 


Your shirt and replacement blades were in there...and somehow a Pearson hat got in there as well!!

Jim


----------



## deadeyeD

archery ham said:


> My bow smith tells me that my cams were under rotated. He emailed me this AM....
> 
> _My Chrono did a 376 grain arrow at 314 316 313 after 3 arrows, it shot with a 355 grain arrow 328 328.5 330 after 3 shots_
> 
> Should have it back Wednesday.


that meens it was just out of time.


----------



## archery ham

deadeyeD said:


> that meens it was just out of time.


That is correct. I was trying to git-r-done ASAP and had the local Mathews dealer swap the cams and put new strings on.


----------



## iswandy

selectarchery said:


> Yep, you'll like what's on the way. Draw length is a smidge under 27" - about 1/16". Draw weight is 70.5. Speed is 320 using a lizard tongue rest that was rubbing the arrow (pointed too vertical, but I thought the speed would be okay even using that). Throw on a drop away and you'll see a bit more speed.
> 
> 
> Your shirt and replacement blades were in there...and somehow a Pearson hat got in there as well!!
> 
> Jim


couldn't be happier reading that


----------



## deadeyeD

Hello my shooter friends ttt.


----------



## deadeyeD

nobody on the thread today or what


----------



## archery ham

deadeyeD said:


> nobody on the thread today or what


I'm here. :dancing:

I get my bow Wedesday.


----------



## deadeyeD

sent you a pm Ham


----------



## RamRock

Hey Jim, i hate to Keep bugging you but,,any word on my 29.5 rtb2 cams YET?.and will mine come with two stops also? its been like 3 monthes now
my bow PARTS are collecting Dust over here..lol


----------



## selectarchery

RamRock said:


> Hey Jim, i hate to Keep bugging you but,,any word on my 29.5 rtb2 cams YET?.and will mine come with two stops also? its been like 3 monthes now
> my bow PARTS are collecting Dust over here..lol


Thanks for the post. Just talked to Carolyn and she said the cams came in today, so they'll be out shortly.


----------



## RamRock

selectarchery said:


> Thanks for the post. Just talked to Carolyn and she said the cams came in today, so they'll be out shortly.


Thanks.. ill keep a look out..............mike


----------



## deadeyeD

Maybe that meens some bows might be shipping.


----------



## ishootbear

got mine today!


----------



## MitchFolsom

ishootbear said:


> got mine today!


well post a picture!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yeah post a pic*

lets see that shooting machine


----------



## deadeyeD

ishootbear said:


> got mine today!


Post that picture of that dude lets see it.


----------



## deadeyeD

I don't see that picture yet.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> I don't see that picture yet.


Me either LOL!!


----------



## ParkerBow

Hope no one minds but here is a photo of my 09 Pearson


----------



## iswandy

Hope everyone dont mind, I ask the same question before, but forgot the answer  ; what camo they put as finishing on 2009 Pearson TX4?


----------



## ParkerBow

Apg



iswandy said:


> hope everyone dont mind, i ask the same question before, but forgot the answer  ; what camo they put as finishing on 2009 pearson tx4?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

ParkerBow said:


> Hope no one minds but here is a photo of my 09 Pearson


And another sweet! Looking Pearson Bow:thumbs_up and the Camo is APG HD and its pretty nice also.


----------



## ishootbear

MitchFolsom said:


> well post a picture!


ok here you go.
Still gotta get the peep in tomorrow and the trophy taker tied in!


----------



## MitchFolsom

And yet another great looking bow!!


----------



## hoove

*Black Pearson TX-4*

I've seen the pics from the Pearson ata booth thread, but they aren't the best. I love for them to show the Mobogo on their site in a high quality picture. Anyone out there got one?


----------



## hoove

hoove said:


> i've seen the pics from the pearson ata booth thread, but they aren't the best. I love for them to show the mobogo on their site in a high quality picture. Anyone out there got one?


ttt


----------



## Adair

hoove said:


> I've seen the pics from the Pearson ata booth thread, but they aren't the best. I love for them to show the Mobogo on their site in a high quality picture. Anyone out there got one?


I do not believe it is for sale to the general public yet. Not very many people are going to be looking for a bow with 80-90 # draw weight.


----------



## kauaisnypa

*Got my TX-4*









TX-4 60# 29" R2B2
Extreme Rt1000 Sight
A.C.A.D. Multi-Rod Stabilizer
Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest


----------



## MitchFolsom

Aaron, you're going to have all those guys jealous over there.


----------



## iswandy

kauaisnypa said:


> TX-4 60# 29" R2B2
> Extreme Rt1000 Sight
> A.C.A.D. Multi-Rod Stabilizer
> Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest


Congratulation! that's awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyeD

:crybaby2:aint fare I want my new one


----------



## MitchFolsom

deadeyeD said:


> :crybaby2:aint fare I want my new one


hang tight! You'll get it soon!


----------



## deadeyeD

I hope sooner than later.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yeah it wll come*

just keep waiting, heck i bet we get ours same time. wanna bet,its amazing who has there and who doesnt huh, wonder if there noses are brown.LOL


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pearsonguy305 said:


> just keep waiting, heck i bet we get ours same time. wanna bet,its amazing who has there and who doesnt huh, wonder if there noses are brown.LOL


might be because most of us stand on the correct side of the string.


----------



## deadeyeD

wow little harsh I know I stand on the right hand of the string.


----------



## bhtr3d

Yeah but at least we are in our Right mind (LEFTIES UNITE)


----------



## archery ham

bhtr3d said:


> Yeah but at least we are in our Right mind (LEFTIES UNITE)


:amen:


----------



## deadeyeD

lets all calm down here it will come out in the wash well thats how we say here in the sticks LOL.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Relax guys. It was a joke. I'm sure Pearsonguy305 ment his that way too.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*oh heck yes*

anyone who knows me im a joker, Mitch are you shooting IBO? I hate ill miss Gainesville, but we will be at Wetumpka. I got my 08 dialed in and these Victories arrows are thumping. I got new strings for new bow just waiting on bow, but hey i got a pefectly good bow here in my living room ready to travel. good luck to all in Gainesville, keep me posted, I got stiches out of knee today and go back to doctor 30th. so he told me id be ok to shoot mid febuary.cant wait.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pearsonguy305 said:


> anyone who knows me im a joker, Mitch are you shooting IBO? I hate ill miss Gainesville, but we will be at Wetumpka. I got my 08 dialed in and these Victories arrows are thumping. I got new strings for new bow just waiting on bow, but hey i got a pefectly good bow here in my living room ready to travel. good luck to all in Gainesville, keep me posted, I got stiches out of knee today and go back to doctor 30th. so he told me id be ok to shoot mid febuary.cant wait.


yeah, I'll be in G-ville. I want to shoot the IBO. We'll see if the money holds out.LOL


----------



## deadeyeD

Mitch are you the only one that has got a new colored bow curious.


----------



## MitchFolsom

I've got a TX4. The black one was a 08 that I had powder coated.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Lefties dreams come true also!!*










Lefties dreams come true also!!

Can wait to shoot with everyone at gainsville, Mitch and the gang see you there!!


----------



## deadeyeD

sweet when did it come.






Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Lefties dreams come true also!!
> 
> Can wait to shoot with everyone at gainsville, Mitch and the gang see you there!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*I got it about page twenty-three*

I got it about page twenty-three, not long ago, but I've got it setup and ready just fine tuning everything for the ASA.

kn


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Lefties dreams come true also!!
> 
> Can wait to shoot with everyone at gainsville, Mitch and the gang see you there!!



Very nice bow


----------



## deadeyeD

why lord why please I want mine.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Deadeye I'm just a 27.5" draw*



deadeyeD said:


> why lord why please I want mine.


You are the lucky one with a 30" draw!!
Fast Fast Fast
kn


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I don't know about that.





Ju5t H3R3 said:


> You are the lucky one with a 30" draw!!
> Fast Fast Fast
> kn


----------



## vtec21

Is pearson redesigning the 30" cams or what? I dont understand why it is taking so long to get them out.


----------



## rutnstrut

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Lefties dreams come true also!!
> 
> Can wait to shoot with everyone at gainsville, Mitch and the gang see you there!!


Maybe I missed something but is your bow dipped. The reason I didn't go with a Pearson this year was because they don't offer black. Sweet looking bow by the way.


----------



## deadeyeD

they have always had black I am sure.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*I think they offer black, but that is a deep forest green with black fades*

I think they offer black, but that is a deep forest green with black fades. 

Thanks,
kn


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Lefties dreams come true also!!
> 
> Can wait to shoot with everyone at gainsville, Mitch and the gang see you there!!


gainsville ain't going to be the same with all of us ******** there,LOL

Nice bow by the way!


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Hey Mitch what class are you shooting at the ASA this year. PM me for my number. Kyle, Jason, Richard, and I are traveling together to Gainsville.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

here's my tack driver


----------



## 442fps

Any info about the new string manufacturer , specially what material he is using , how many strands , how are they price and quality wise against the former supplier ?


----------



## steadyhand

I believe the strings on the r2b2 cam system are Stone Mountain's "Dakota" strings! I recently visited the Stn Mtn website - there's good info on the Dakota strings.


----------



## RightWing

badbow148 said:


> Where is Pearson moving to. Thanks Badbow


I have been asking too, but nobody will tell me  :thumbs_do


----------



## 442fps

steadyhand said:


> I believe the strings on the r2b2 cam system are Stone Mountain's "Dakota" strings! I recently visited the Stn Mtn website - there's good info on the Dakota strings.


No , that's history


----------



## fastpassthrough

RightWing said:


> I have been asking too, but nobody will tell me  :thumbs_do


There is alot up in the air be patient it will come!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*but most staffers change strings anyways....*

i never shoot a factory string, I feel those built in mass production and not a one on one make, arent as good or true to tollerances or specs. plus they usally arent as colorful, as to show off bow more. with that said my strings are waiting on my bow. LOL I use H&M strings, mike is buidlign awesome strings and great turn around time also


----------



## RightWing

fastpassthrough said:


> There is alot up in the air be patient it will come!


 No problem, I'm just extremely curious.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I talked to Carolyn today she said they was working on the staff bows the black,black and gun metal fade and the green fade do not have the red and blue risers yet and do not have 30 inch cams made yet Richard get on the ball here LOL and they are not moving now staying there did not say anything about the strings and the shirts and hats will not be here before Florida any way I figure I would let everybody now what I heard.


----------



## kimmiedawn

So I guess I am patiently awaiting my red riser to get done. And deadeye with his long draw still waitin for the 30" mods to get back.. It will be sooooo worth the wait I am sure..


----------



## rocken rod

*Big Question ???*

Can someone tell me does the R2B2 cams draw smoother than the Bowtec 82nd cams? I was thinking of getting the 82nd with smooth mods but then they squashed that idea so the Z-34 seems like a winner.


----------



## josechno

*z38*

when is the z38 going to be here sounds almost to good to be true. I'm bet it will be the 3d bow to have....


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*It is very smooth*



rocken rod said:


> Can someone tell me does the R2B2 cams draw smoother than the Bowtec 82nd cams? I was thinking of getting the 82nd with smooth mods but then they squashed that idea so the Z-34 seems like a winner.


It is very smooth, I can pull eighty pounds with the Z-34 and TX-4, where with any other bow it would really not be an option. So smooth is the word.

Kyle


----------



## deadeyeD

deadeyeD said:


> Well I talked to Carolyn today she said they was working on the staff bows the black,black and gun metal fade and the green fade do not have the red and blue risers yet and do not have 30 inch cams made yet Richard get on the ball here LOL and they are not moving now staying there did not say anything about the strings and the shirts and hats will not be here before Florida any way I figure I would let everybody now what I heard.


Sorry I was just told they do have the 30 inch cams just waiting for the strings.


----------



## rocken rod

Thanks Kyle, I appreciate the info!


----------



## hoove

*Colors*

Can anyone post good pics of all of the color options?


----------



## jwcatto

If they make a 38" ATA bow, I will sell a kidney to get one if I have to.


----------



## hoove

hoove said:


> Can anyone post good pics of all of the color options?


bump


----------



## hoove

*Ask and ye shall receive...*

I guess you just have to ask the right person. Matte completed bow is MOBOGO, all others are target.


----------



## archery ham

Me likey. Me wants more..

Today, my TX-4 shot......

425 grain Victory at 299 FPS.
376 grain Maxima at 317 FPS
318 grain HCA @ 336 FPS

With 30 grains of string weight added to this link's formula, this calulates to an IBO of 345.

http://bucklemke.com/ke/ke.php


----------



## RamRock

Im liking that GunMetal Fade:thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough

Nice bows !
To everyone there is a rumor that a patent was awarded for the 2 track cams this is false! none have even posted yet. so carry on and see yah all in gainsville:thumbs_up


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yes it was a rumor*

this was on a tv station her elocally that a local man had recieved a patent, but after doing research on patents none are found in the mans name. so the story was all false he has made a 2 track cam, but ther eis question as to who has the rights to the cam design, Richard has the rights to the cam design according to documents filed way prior to this cam in question. Just settign the story str8. as this was a big news story here locally, and it may have been released incorrectly.I assure you it was only what i seen and heard on tv today.


----------



## hoove

I'm really leaning toward the Matte Black! Looks sharp!


----------



## deadeyeD

OH OH that gun metal fade looks so kool I want mine so bad LOL.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Hmm...*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> this was on a tv station her elocally that a local man had recieved a patent, but after doing research on patents none are found in the mans name. so the story was all false he has made a 2 track cam, but ther eis question as to who has the rights to the cam design, Richard has the rights to the cam design according to documents filed way prior to this cam in question. Just settign the story str8. as this was a big news story here locally, and it may have been released incorrectly.I assure you it was only what i seen and heard on tv today.


Thanks Richard(fastpassthrough) for clearing it up. We have and will always be in your corner on the patent, no ups and downs here with the Brewton gang!!:wink: Gainsville bound!

kn


----------



## swcc

*r2b2cams*

I am thinking of changing cams on my z-32.I have not had the pleasure of shooting new cam system.I dont know if there will be a huge difference in draw and speed.Thanks swcc!


----------



## Pearsonwonder

the only difference will be in your speed. You better use super glue on your vanes so they don't fly off. :thumbs_up


----------



## swcc

My current st up on my z-32 is [email protected]".PSE radial x-weaves200s stlhunter,75gpi grim reapers,hha ol-5000,g5peep,wb.My speed is mid 290s.


----------



## ishootbear

Shot mine today at the local Cabelas and the guys could not believe the bow was 70 lbs. they thought it was closer to 60 lbs.Put it on the scale after they watched my 14 year old shoot it (he is a big kid at 6' 175 lbs ), 71.4 lbs LOL I guess i will need the 80 lb bow next.My son has a 60-70 on the way . The bow is very quiet and you would never know it was a speed bow based on how easy it is to draw.They had 5 different people come over and check it out.


Later Bearslayer


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*hey hey*

the ga gang is behind Richard also, we knwo the real story on the cams, we knwo whos they are, its just so many want the claim the credit for such a great cam, and they all wanna say they done it, whne in fact the story on that cam in the news is a local guy who has stooped to a lower level and lied on tv now. i emailed richard when i first seen the news story at 6 am yesterday.and i was tryign to spark bow zone to comment on the show but it dint work. i guess they knwo the truth.LOL oh well yall go kick some butt in Gainesville.see yall in wetumpka ibo


----------



## steadyhand

I've had my Z-32 back from the r2b2 cam change-over for about 3 1/2 weeks (the factory performed the switch)

It is surprisingly faster AND smoother than the Z-7 single cam!

Seriously, it feels like a different bow altogether. One a 1 to 5 scale, 1 being not much change in speed/smoothness, I'd rate the new cams a solid 6.

Hope this helps - R. 




swcc said:


> I am thinking of changing cams on my z-32.I have not had the pleasure of shooting new cam system.I dont know if there will be a huge difference in draw and speed.Thanks swcc!


----------



## swcc

Thanks Steadyhand!I will definitely look into sending my bow to factory for change up on bows.If I increse my draw weight,I will have to change to a heavier arrow setup. Thanks SWCC


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I shot my first leauge Tournament last nite and it was bad It was really bad.


----------



## archery ham

deadeyeD said:


> Well I shot my first leauge Tournament last nite and it was bad It was really bad.


How bad was it. :noidea:


----------



## deadeyeD

well we only shoot 45 targets with a 225 possible I shot a freakin 198 with 23X's I have never shot that bad well maybe when I get my new bow maybe I will shot a little better LOL.


----------



## fastpassthrough

deadeyeD said:


> Well I shot my first leauge Tournament last nite and it was bad It was really bad.


Dont sweat it, it is all up hill from there:thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough

*Bows waiting for gainsville*

hers a couple almost ready to go:darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

Thanks Richard hey send me one of those and I will shoot it for you LOL.


----------



## MitchFolsom

fastpassthrough said:


> hers a couple almost ready to go:darkbeer:


Lookin' good!


----------



## kimmiedawn

Nice riggs there Richard. I too shot league lastnight with deadeyeD...I shot crappy as usual.. but had fun and love the Z34..awsome..


----------



## jwcatto

I saw the black one and thought...............Please Lord be mine!!! 


Guess not :-(


Side note:
I shot the SC State Vegas tonight and got a 585 with 30X's. Not too awful bad for my first time with a Vegas target


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Sswwweeeett!!!*



fastpassthrough said:


> hers a couple almost ready to go:darkbeer:


I love the yellow one!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Some sweet looking bows there Richard WoW!! :thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyeD

I want mine so bad can't stand it.LOL


----------



## fastpassthrough

The only problem with these bows is SPEED i had to go to a 413 grain 2712 to get my Z 34 down to 280 @ 27" draw


----------



## deadeyeD

what are they 70lbs or less





fastpassthrough said:


> The only problem with these bows is SPEED i had to go to a 413 grain 2712 to get my Z 34 down to 280 @ 27" draw


----------



## asashooter

*Bows*

Richard. Who did the yellow one for you? It looks good, may need one like it for the wife


----------



## MitchFolsom

fastpassthrough said:


> The only problem with these bows is SPEED i had to go to a 413 grain 2712 to get my Z 34 down to 280 @ 27" draw


Ain't it a great problem to have?? Man I love it!!


----------



## fastpassthrough

deadeyed said:


> what are they 70lbs or less


68#


----------



## fastpassthrough

asashooter said:


> Richard. Who did the yellow one for you? It looks good, may need one like it for the wife


risers by off the wall creations, strings by pro-line strings :darkbeer:


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*hey richard*

is that the same ones who paint all Pearsons risers? if so can u send me there website


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Agreed!!*

Agreed, I had to up my arrow weight, drop bow weight, and take off my speed nocks to get it to shoot 280 @ 27.5". I did all that to keep from having to do a limb change, so the bow would be shoot slow enough to reach 280.
I'm still at 63#. Now that's impressive, the IBO on the bow is insane!!:tongue: 
Mitch you warned us!!


fastpassthrough said:


> The only problem with these bows is SPEED i had to go to a 413 grain 2712 to get my Z 34 down to 280 @ 27" draw


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Agreed, I had to up my arrow weight, drop bow weight, and take off my speed nocks to get it to shoot 280 @ 27.5". I did all that to keep from having to do a limb change, so the bow would be shoot slow enough to reach 280.
> I'm still at 63#. Now that's impressive, the IBO on the bow is insane!!:tongue:
> Mitch you warned us!!


I know, but you bunch of hard headed kids just won't listen! 

We are going to set G Ville on fire!!!!


----------



## Pearsonwonder

nice looking bow kyle:thumbs_up


----------



## archery ham

fastpassthrough said:


> hers a couple almost ready to go:darkbeer:


I like the textured finish on the black bow.



Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Agreed, I had to up my arrow weight, drop bow weight, and take off my speed nocks to get it to shoot 280 @ 27.5". I did all that to keep from having to do a limb change, so the bow would be shoot slow enough to reach 280.
> I'm still at 63#. Now that's impressive, the IBO on the bow is insane!!:tongue:
> Mitch you warned us!!


Nice bow Kyle. :thumbs_up:


----------



## bowhuntingohio

fastpassthrough said:


> the only problem with these bows is speed i had to go to a 413 grain 2712 to get my z 34 down to 280 @ 27" draw



sweet !!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Thanks Archeryham, PearsonWonder, and Mitch*

Thanks Archeryham, PearsonWonder, and Mitch same to you guys, also Archeryham glad you like the speed of your bow!! it's fast for sure.
kn


----------



## Pearsonwonder

CAN'T wait only 6 more days and I'll be G'' ville bound. I'm ready to shoot. I don't think my targets at home can take anymore abuse. It's time to try out some fresh twelve rings out at the ASA.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*kyle*

i would say that darker green is nicer than my 08 green, and i know its faster. you gonna shoot any ibo kyle?


----------



## MitchFolsom

Get this one back to the top.


----------



## deadeyeD

Shot m\my first 3-D Tourament today and I woop some boodie yehaw.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> Shot m\my first 3-D Tourament today and I woop some boodie yehaw.



I think we will see this alot this year :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## kimmiedawn

I too kicked bootie at 3D with deadeyeD. We both took 1st in our classes..:thumbs_up


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*hey i know one of those folks*

way to go darrell, hey yall some good looking Pearson shooters. next time get a pic of kimmie facing us.LOL


----------



## 20ftup

Congrats kimmie and ugly see ya at Hatties


----------



## deadeyeD

thats my old bow I call FLASH the droopy stabilizers LOL.


----------



## vtec21

Congrats


----------



## goofy2788

Not sure if I'm the first for the 09 season but I know of at least one Pearson that will be shooting at the IBO Worlds come August

Me and the old bow went out and hammered some foam over in Indiana yesterday....got me a 16th place finish....I can't complain about that since it's been 4 mos since I stuck an arrown into anything other then a 5 spot target.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Pearsonguy305 said:


> way to go darrell, hey yall some good looking Pearson shooters. next time get a pic of kimmie facing us.LOL


LOL Pearsonguy305, here is the closest we got yest. Darrell will get a better 1 on Thursday when we shoot league. You cant tell by the pic but it was COLD. Wind Chill in lower to mid 20's.. I was frozen. Was glad to hit the targets. LOL


----------



## tiner64

kimmiedawn :

congrats on the shoot... what is the Pearson bow you have in your hands ??? sweet-looking set-up  

BTW : sum great winter 3-D pics...


----------



## deadeyeD

tiner64 said:


> kimmiedawn :
> 
> what is the Pearson bow you have in your hands ??? good-looking set-up
> 
> BTW : sum great winter 3-D pics...


She has the 2009 Z-34 sweet bow.


----------



## tiner64

deadeyeD said:


> She has the 2009 Z-34 sweet bow.


thanks,
awesome looking bow... the R2B2 Cams look wicked & yet so sweet


----------



## fastpassthrough

deadeyeD said:


> She has the 2009 Z-34 sweet bow.


What kind of speeds is she getting?


----------



## archery ham

Thanks to Ju5t H3R3....I have some great speeds.

70 #, 29"

425 gr. Victory = 299 FPS :banana:

I'll have to use 125 gr. tips to shoot 3D....slow it down some.

Edit to add: 320 gr. HCA = 336 FPS.


----------



## deadeyeD

Richard at 27 1/2 inch draw at 46 pounds and a 250 grain arrow she is getting 274 and 290 grain arrow she is getting 257 smokin fast.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*at 27.5 draw at 57 pounds*

on the 08 bow with a 293 gr arrow im gettign 285 fps.


----------



## ParkerBow

Thanks to Cracker and Richard the bow is shooting 315FPS


----------



## rocken rod

Richard PMd ya!


----------



## fastpassthrough

deadeyeD said:


> Richard at 27 1/2 inch draw at 46 pounds and a 250 grain arrow she is getting 274 and 290 grain arrow she is getting 257 smokin fast.


sounds about 10 slow pm me


----------



## kennie

can these new cams be put on the pride bow????


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*i was thinking same richard*

sounds a bit slow with those cams it should be gettign in 280's easy


----------



## deadeyeD

well I will do that when she gets her staff bow because if I do that now it will be way over 260 where she needs to be for ASA.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*deadeye*

is kimmie shooting women hunter?


----------



## kimmiedawn

deadeyeD said:


> Richard at 27 1/2 inch draw at 46 pounds and a 250 grain arrow she is getting 274 and 290 grain arrow she is getting 257 smokin fast.


I am gonna make a little correction on D's post...My DL is 27 not 27 1/2...


----------



## kimmiedawn

Pearsonguy305 said:


> is kimmie shooting women hunter?


Yes Ken, I am shootin in womens hunter in ASA.


----------



## kimmiedawn

tiner64 said:


> thanks,
> awesome looking bow... the R2B2 Cams look wicked & yet so sweet


Thank you, I love the way it shoots..Now I just want my red one so bad..So can take it out on 3D range....Sunday was my 1st 3D with the camo 1...Even though it was cold..it performed awsome...More then I can say for the person behind it...Man it was cold...


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*kimmie*

my wife is shooting womens hunter this year, she shoots pins so darn good she hung up her scope.LOL so maybe we see yall soon, our first asa will be augusta ga, the ky, classic, we are shootign ibo this year stc.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Pearsonguy305 said:


> my wife is shooting womens hunter this year, she shoots pins so darn good she hung up her scope.LOL so maybe we see yall soon, our first asa will be augusta ga, the ky, classic, we are shootign ibo this year stc.


kool, we will be at all ASA except FL. So I'm sure we will meet soon.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*deadeye. what class you shoot*

im in open b , and i look to do good this year even if its with my 08 bow, so im with ya, i have no issue with that bow at all , its a real shooter, and they use to tell me if it aint broke dont fix it, but be nice to have one rigged for asa and one for ibo


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



fastpassthrough said:


> risers by off the wall creations, strings by pro-line strings :darkbeer:


:wink:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Oh yea we are in the heart of IBO Southern Triple Crown*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> i would say that darker green is nicer than my 08 green, and i know its faster. you gonna shoot any ibo kyle?


Wetumpka Al is only about 2 to 2.5 hours from us and really only about 1.45 from where I work, then Pensacola Fl about 45mins to an hour, and Rome Ga is the longer one for us but it's about 4.5 to 5 hours(but Jerome told me don't take the back roads LOL) So we are shooting them, I have My new TX-4 itching to be shot at some foam! And if I can swing the time off, New York is only a plane ride away. I like both greens but the darker one matches my truck.
See you at the shoots,
kn


----------



## bro.betterley

Well I just got myself a Z34 with the R2B2 cams, and I dont know if this is the right place to put it or not, BUT IM REALY EXCITED ABOUT IT! The thing draws like butter! I just put the 29 inch cams on last night and will shoot it more today, but it shot so good with the draw legnth way short I have no doubt that i will like even more tommorrow!

Roger


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*ys yes glad you like the bow*

we all are excited, and cant waigt til my is in hand i have shot them and loved them . see ya soon kyle what class u shoot in stc ibo , mbo?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*The cams rock for sure!!*



bro.betterley said:


> Well I just got myself a Z34 with the R2B2 cams, and I dont know if this is the right place to put it or not, BUT IM REALY EXCITED ABOUT IT! The thing draws like butter! I just put the 29 inch cams on last night and will shoot it more today, but it shot so good with the draw legnth way short I have no doubt that i will like even more tommorrow!
> 
> Roger


Glad you like them, they are addictive to shoot!!
kn


----------



## fastpassthrough

almost time!


----------



## josechno

*#8*

I heard the #8 cam came back and is in production I hope this is true. I can't wait to kill foam.


----------



## carbon_kid

*Pearson*

Hey guys i am a new Pearson staff shooter well.........still waiting for the contract i am just wondering what you guys think is the best target bow? im guessing the Z-34 but is Pearson making any more 09 bow this year i only seen they made 1 more. Thanks, Kody


----------



## MitchFolsom

carbon_kid said:


> Hey guys i am a new Pearson staff shooter well.........still waiting for the contract i am just wondering what you guys think is the best target bow? im guessing the Z-34 but is Pearson making any more 09 bow this year i only seen they made 1 more. Thanks, Kody


Congratulations. The Z 34 is a very good all around bow. You can't go wrong with that one. I personally like the TX 4 more. It's a short brace height bow, but you can't tell that by the way it shoot. Either way, you've got a tough choice, but either one is going to be a good one!


----------



## jason77

*Z-34 or Tx-4*



MitchFolsom said:


> Congratulations. The Z 34 is a very good all around bow. You can't go wrong with that one. I personally like the TX 4 more. It's a short brace height bow, but you can't tell that by the way it shoot. Either way, you've got a tough choice, but either one is going to be a good one!


*You are so right Mitch. Either of these bows shoots extremely well. Its hard to beat the New R2B2 Cam system. *


----------



## vtec21

#8 Is that 30"?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*I believe So*



vtec21 said:


> #8 Is that 30"?



I believe So


----------



## fastpassthrough

josechno said:


> I heard the #8 cam came back and is in production I hope this is true. I can't wait to kill foam.


# 8 cam is approoved and being cut this is the 30" cam on TX4 and 31" cam on the Z34


----------



## Devilfan

*R2B2 Cam Question*

How is the valley on this cam? Is it very short where if you creep a hair, it will try and rip your arm off? 

Can someone maybe compare the feel of the rollover and valley of the R2B2 cam and the Pearson hybrids?


----------



## MitchFolsom

Devilfan said:


> How is the valley on this cam? Is it very short where if you creep a hair, it will try and rip your arm off?
> 
> Can someone maybe compare the feel of the rollover and valley of the R2B2 cam and the Pearson hybrids?



I have mine set up so that doesn't happen. my 60# bow feels like maybe a 50#. I shot the Pearson hybrids for 3 yrs. I thought you coudn't do better, I was wrong. These R2B2 cams are just awsome!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*R2B2 Binary Cams are #1*

Mitch you are so right on the R2B2 Cams they are awesome and make them arrows sizzle down range. Richard is the man when it comes to designing a Cam System Pearson is going to go a long ways.:thumbs_up

"Come Step into the Twilight Zone"


----------



## ClaytonLJ

I'm an Oneida shooter, but took a Pearson Stealth, '06 riser with '07 Barnesdale limbs, in trade late last year. If they have improved on that bows shootability - the other companies should be paying attention. 

That was the smoothest, most consistent draw I can remember from that style bow. And the grip made the greatest impression on me. Comfortable, it felt like an extension of my hand.


----------



## MitchFolsom

ClaytonLJ said:


> I'm an Oneida shooter, but took a Pearson Stealth, '06 riser with '07 Barnesdale limbs, in trade late last year. If they have improved on that bows shootability - the other companies should be paying attention.
> 
> That was the smoothest, most consistent draw I can remember from that style bow. And the grip made the greatest impression on me. Comfortable, it felt like an extension of my hand.


I thought the Stealth was the only bow made. Boy was I wrong. Don't get me wrong, there's a soft spot in my heart for the Stealth, but man these new bows almost want to make you throw it away.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

just a few more days let until we can kill some foam in G'ville. I ready for it to. Kyle got a doe at 61 yards today. R2B2's rock. I would have never taken that shoot until now.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pearsonwonder said:


> just a few more days let until we can kill some foam in G'ville. I ready for it to. Kyle got a doe at 61 yards today. R2B2's rock. I would have never taken that shoot until now.


Way to go Kyle! We are going to have to get rifle sights for that bow!


----------



## iswandy

received a call 5 minutes ago from post office to collect big package from USA. That must be from you Jim :banana:

will share the picture next few hours


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Mitch I was telling Kyle I shot a doe at 61 yds.


----------



## jwcatto

YEEEEEHHAAAAAW!!!

31" cams are finally done. AWESOME> I can't wait, 

What else is there to say??


----------



## Devilfan

> I have mine set up so that doesn't happen. my 60# bow feels like maybe a 50#. I shot the Pearson hybrids for 3 yrs. I thought you coudn't do better, I was wrong. These R2B2 cams are just awsome!


Mitch, can you explain how you set that?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Pearsonwonder said:


> Mitch I was telling Kyle I shot a doe at 61 yds.



Way to go thats a Awesome shot!:thumbs_up


----------



## MitchFolsom

Devilfan said:


> Mitch, can you explain how you set that?


Well,you first start off with a bow that is well timed. You need a draw board to do this. Then, I use a weight scale to set the letoff with my draw stop. I get as close to 80% as I can without going over it. That's how I do it. Maybe another way, but I don't know it.


----------



## fastpassthrough

MitchFolsom said:


> Well,you first start off with a bow that is well timed. You need a draw board to do this. Then, I use a weight scale to set the letoff with my draw stop. I get as close to 80% as I can without going over it. That's how I do it. Maybe another way, but I don't know it.


And thats the way its suppose to be done:thumbs_up


----------



## iswandy

iswandy said:


> received a call 5 minutes ago from post office to collect big package from USA. That must be from you Jim :banana:
> 
> will share the picture next few hours


sorry haven't got a chance to take picture as my gf use my camera yesterday, will post picture today. Everything look good and i'm happy to see it here, except there are some mark on the top limb pocket like it hit something hard. I suspect it's because of rough handling by postal service. already mentioned this issue to Jim. Will post pic here and see if I can get replacement from Pearson


----------



## selectarchery

iswandy said:


> sorry haven't got a chance to take picture as my gf use my camera yesterday, will post picture today. Everything look good and i'm happy to see it here, except there are some mark on the top limb pocket like it hit something hard. I suspect it's because of rough handling by postal service. already mentioned this issue to Jim. Will post pic here and see if I can get replacement from Pearson


I'll have to get a new one out to you. Sounds like a Post Office defect, as the bow didn't leave that way. Sorry that happened!!! Thanks,
Jim


----------



## iswandy

selectarchery said:


> Sounds like a Post Office defect, as the bow didn't leave that way.


That's what I thought as well as the box doesn't look good when we received it from post office. Thanks again Jim for your excellence service :thumbs_up

I notice I received 2 packets of ST replacement blade instead of 1 in my order, is that a free gift too? . if it isn't, just add it in my bill. I still owe you a lot remember?


----------



## iswandy

*Center shot reference*

Just to check from you guys, what is center shot reference or any useful info for me to adjust my arrow rest position on my new TX-4. I'm will put QAD ultra rest hunter on this bow


----------



## MitchFolsom

I used 7/8". Seemed to work well with my set up.


----------



## iswandy

*Here you go*

I would like to thanks to Jim & Select Archery staff for EXCELLENCE SERVICE & great communication from the date I ordering this bow, tuning the bow, BONUS from himself on Cracker string until the bow arrived here yesterday. I haven’t do fully setup on this bow but, Enjoy the pictures  





Here are the picture of top limb pocket, could be cause of rough handling by postal service or Malaysia Custom during the checking as they opened the box 



As you can see the box and the tape from Custom. I sending them complaint email (to both ), don’t know what are their action.



Is TX4 sticker only on the left side of riser or both? I don’t have it on right side


Again, Jim @ Select Archery will take care of it. Thanks

Look at bottom limb (and the string), it's BONUS from Jim :thumbs_up



Another view







Brace height



Axle to axle



She will visit our target field for the first time this afternoon or tomorrow morning :tongue:


----------



## iswandy

MitchFolsom said:


> I used 7/8". Seemed to work well with my set up.


thanks


----------



## Pearsonwonder

iswandy
If you ask Richard(Fastpassthrough) he will also tell you 7/8 from the inside of the riser for center shoot. My z-34 is excatly 7/8 to the center of the shaft from the inside of the riser.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*iswany The Bow Looks awsome!!*

iswany The Bow Looks awsome!! Another fine Pearson added to the thread!!
kn


----------



## iswandy

haven't got a change to bring it to target field as I do the setup on it after work this afternoon . will see if I have free time to spend with her tomorrow. few thing really impress me so far;

- Like the grip so much as it's much better than my SBXT & Iron mace grip

- Absolutely NO CAM LEANING 

- draw it side by side with SBXT (both 70# limbs, max out & in spec), TX4 are bit stiff at first 1 inch (estimate) and then it's suprisingly getting smoother & smoother draw till the end. there are no hump it's absolutely rock solid wall (2 draw stop on the cams :wink. in fact, I didn't notice the hump until it hit the wall. while sbxt, it's slowly built up the draw weight and getting stiffer until I feel bit valley then it stop. the back wall not as solid as tx4 and it will tend to pull back as it's 65% let off. Personally I like the draw on TX4 better :thumbs_up. Iron Mace? grip no comparison, draw no comparison. 

that's it for now until I shoot it :thumbs_up


----------



## JAG

:teeth::teeth:


----------



## ParkerBow

Jim you can thank me for Iswandy purchase as I told him out great the bow was


----------



## ParkerBow

I will be updating this thread in about 2 weeks with new photos of the bow as I have some great stuff coming back from Tarjac


----------



## Devilfan

One more question: 

I watched the video on youtube and the bows sounded pretty loud. How loud are the bows with the R2B2 cams on them?


----------



## dcreighton

deadeyeD said:


> So many diffrent excuses WOW.





deadeyeD said:


> good day shooters.





Devilfan said:


> One more question:
> 
> I watched the video on youtube and the bows sounded pretty loud. How loud are the bows with the R2B2 cams on them?


Super quiet even without string leeches. I think you'll be impressed. Everyone one that I shoot next too comments about how dead silent it is especially considering that I'm shooting faster then they are by a fair margin.


----------



## RamRock

My Carbon Fiber TX4 will be Together soon,, ill post up for you guys when i get it Together...:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream

make me a bow that shoots an avg of 310 at 26.5 draw length at 60 lb - 70 lbs

33 or 34 ata is good and make the draw a little smooth

and sell it to me for $400- $500.

thats what i want but it most likly will just remain a dream.


----------



## iswandy

today I spent my whole afternoon (5 hours) with this new TX4, shot 70 yards target most of the time and 30 yards for starting. the longer I shoot this bow, the more I like the feel of the draw. shoot my SBXT in between and noticed huge different between it. my aiming are steadier with TX4 as it's creeping forward like sbxt. with 65% let off cam on sbxt, it's hard for me to focus on aiming as it keep creeping forward. Arrow grouping (field point), it's much better as I can focus on aiming better. 

one thing I dont really like about this bow, they are loud compare to sbxt. I already replaced those Bowjack with Sims Limbsaver as soon as I get home just now, and will see if it could reduce the noise. Another thing is the left side plate, the corner top of left side plate are bit uncomfortable even though I shoot with open grip. I will sand it down to make it more rounded and feel more comfortable in my palm.

what make me frustrating is, I couldn't get my broadhead & field point group together at 70 yards distance. No matter how I adjusted the rest (it's qad ultra hunter and my sbxt got the same rest on it), the arrow with broadhead keep hitting on the left. the closest I could get are about 5" to field point arrows. shoot with sbxt, no problem at all. I'm using 3 different broadheads; ST magnum, Montec & Eastman firstcut XT and all of them 100g. I will try another rest and thinking to get 2009 NAP freedom for this TX4. besides, I have hard time dealing with vanes clearance (AAE plastifletch 2 7/8").


----------



## archery ham

iswandy said:


> what make me frustrating is, I couldn't get my broadhead & field point group together at 70 yards distance. No matter how I adjusted the rest (it's qad ultra hunter and my sbxt got the same rest on it), the arrow with broadhead keep hitting on the left. the closest I could get are about 5" to field point arrows. shoot with sbxt, no problem at all. I'm using 3 different broadheads; ST magnum, Montec & Eastman firstcut XT and all of them 100g. I will try another rest and thinking to get 2009 NAP freedom for this TX4. besides, I have hard time dealing with vanes clearance (AAE plastifletch 2 7/8").


I had similar problems. I dropped my nock point to be about 1/16" and shot 300 spine Victory.


----------



## deadeyeD

Aint been on in a while folks had bad ice storm come thru Monday and it destroyed alot of stuff I am running genarator for some electric they said it could be month or more for I can get powered back up its bad folks northern Arkansas is a disastor its bad here right now will post updates on this.


----------



## archery ham

deadeyeD said:


> Aint been on in a while folks had bad ice storm come thru Monday and it destroyed alot of stuff I am running genarator for some electric they said it could be month or more for I can get powered back up its bad folks northern Arkansas is a disastor its bad here right now will post updates on this.


I thought about y'all. Hang in there. I am expecting snow and ice on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

I cant wait to try my z32! 
What is the average wait time for a set of 28.5" cams? So far its been 3 weeks.


----------



## deadeyeD

has anybody heard if bows are being ship aint been on since Monday bad ice storm here heard they was waiting on strings and I was told they was getting them thursday and start shipping the staff bows anybody know.


----------



## steadyhand

Just a silly gratuitous pic of a converted '08 Z-32 (sportin' the new '09 r2b2 cams!!)


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:thumbs_up Nice Bow! Bet it shoots nice too!!!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

Are they going to shipped the staff bows for we can shoot them at the shoots or whats the deal.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Those are some nice lookin bows. I am still patiently waitin for my tourny bow..Hopefuly it will be here soon so I can rig it for Hattiesburg..


----------



## Mrwintr

*OK Pearson guru's....*

Can someone here with knowledge of the grip on this '08 TX-4 tell me what is holding the side plate and leather piece on...I took the screw out and nothing wanted to easily come off, so before getting aggresive with it I thought I would ask if things there are glued and what with...???


----------



## selectarchery

Mrwintr said:


> Can someone here with knowledge of the grip on this '08 TX-4 tell me what is holding the side plate and leather piece on...I took the screw out and nothing wanted to easily come off, so before getting aggresive with it I thought I would ask if things there are glued and what with...???


The leather is on there with a self adhesive, so you can just pull it off. You may have to take a small flathead and pry the sideplates off, as they may have been screwed on real tightly. If you need any help, please let me know. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## selectarchery

iswandy said:


> today I spent my whole afternoon (5 hours) with this new TX4, shot 70 yards target most of the time and 30 yards for starting. the longer I shoot this bow, the more I like the feel of the draw. shoot my SBXT in between and noticed huge different between it. my aiming are steadier with TX4 as it's creeping forward like sbxt. with 65% let off cam on sbxt, it's hard for me to focus on aiming as it keep creeping forward. Arrow grouping (field point), it's much better as I can focus on aiming better.
> 
> one thing I dont really like about this bow, they are loud compare to sbxt. I already replaced those Bowjack with Sims Limbsaver as soon as I get home just now, and will see if it could reduce the noise. Another thing is the left side plate, the corner top of left side plate are bit uncomfortable even though I shoot with open grip. I will sand it down to make it more rounded and feel more comfortable in my palm.
> 
> what make me frustrating is, I couldn't get my broadhead & field point group together at 70 yards distance. No matter how I adjusted the rest (it's qad ultra hunter and my sbxt got the same rest on it), the arrow with broadhead keep hitting on the left. the closest I could get are about 5" to field point arrows. shoot with sbxt, no problem at all. I'm using 3 different broadheads; ST magnum, Montec & Eastman firstcut XT and all of them 100g. I will try another rest and thinking to get 2009 NAP freedom for this TX4. besides, I have hard time dealing with vanes clearance (AAE plastifletch 2 7/8").


I'm working on a photo solution for your center shot problem. As for the noise, could it just be the qad launcher arm hitting the arrow shelf on the riser? I've had many customers love how quiet the bow is, so please check that and keep the Bowjax on there.
Jim


----------



## JAG

Z34, 36#, 27" draw, 243 gr arrow, 250 fps. How do i get more speed than that?


----------



## deadeyeD

You got your new bow still don't have mine wow LOL.




JAG said:


> Z34, 36#, 27" draw, 243 gr arrow, 250 fps. How do i get more speed than that?


----------



## josechno

The wait is killing me too. I hope it won't be much longer


----------



## selectarchery

JAG said:


> Z34, 36#, 27" draw, 243 gr arrow, 250 fps. How do i get more speed than that?


What poundage limbs do you have? Have you put it on a draw board to optimize the timing? If you don't have one or a dealer with one, send it to me and I'll get it going for you. 
Jim


----------



## selectarchery

ParkerBow said:


> Jim you can thank me for Iswandy purchase as I told him out great the bow was


Thank you very much!!


----------



## JAG

selectarchery said:


> What poundage limbs do you have? Have you put it on a draw board to optimize the timing? If you don't have one or a dealer with one, send it to me and I'll get it going for you.
> Jim


the limbs are 40# max.. i dont know what a draw board is.


----------



## selectarchery

deadeyeD said:


> You got your new bow still don't have mine wow LOL.


She was just asking for help...


----------



## iswandy

Here are the setup I did for tuning this bow, put on 30" 4x4 kudlacek stabilizer to get best balance & aiming for long distance shoot. will put back hunting stab once it done with broadhead tuning. Thanks again Jim, picture might help for my broadhead tuning. about the noise, maybe you're right it could come from the rest as I still having some problem with vanes clearance with this rest. hard hitting vanes onto the launcher could be where the noise come from.



Other than, I already filing those corner of the side plate and sand it down. It's much comfortable now . will post the picture later


----------



## iswandy

here the picture of the grip after I filed & sand the corner of side plate (see arrows). the result, VERY CONFORTABLE 



picture from right angle


----------



## stinky1

iswandy said:


> today I spent my whole afternoon (5 hours) with this new TX4, shot 70 yards target most of the time and 30 yards for starting. the longer I shoot this bow, the more I like the feel of the draw. shoot my SBXT in between and noticed huge different between it. my aiming are steadier with TX4 as it's creeping forward like sbxt. with 65% let off cam on sbxt, it's hard for me to focus on aiming as it keep creeping forward. Arrow grouping (field point), it's much better as I can focus on aiming better.
> 
> one thing I dont really like about this bow, they are loud compare to sbxt. I already replaced those Bowjack with Sims Limbsaver as soon as I get home just now, and will see if it could reduce the noise. Another thing is the left side plate, the corner top of left side plate are bit uncomfortable even though I shoot with open grip. I will sand it down to make it more rounded and feel more comfortable in my palm.
> 
> what make me frustrating is, I couldn't get my broadhead & field point group together at 70 yards distance. No matter how I adjusted the rest (it's qad ultra hunter and my sbxt got the same rest on it), the arrow with broadhead keep hitting on the left. the closest I could get are about 5" to field point arrows. shoot with sbxt, no problem at all. I'm using 3 different broadheads; ST magnum, Montec & Eastman firstcut XT and all of them 100g. I will try another rest and thinking to get 2009 NAP freedom for this TX4. besides, I have hard time dealing with vanes clearance (AAE plastifletch 2 7/8").


Switching out the bowjacks for the sims worked better for taking the noise out of my bow by quite a bit. Another thing you could try, and I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but try removing the string stopper. My Z34 was much quieter without it. And I tried multiple positions before finally removing it.


----------



## tiner64

looks like a true "mudder" shooter bow no dought :shade:


----------



## deadeyeD

selectarchery said:


> She was just asking for help...


Yes I see that I wasn't getting at that just like to know what the deal is should have had bows by now talk to Carolyn today and she said they still don't have strings and cables but some bows are still going out as I understand but not the staff bows.


----------



## iswandy

tiner64 said:


> looks like a true "mudder" shooter bow no dought :shade:


it's raining everyday here since last 3 week, there are few landslide incident here during this rainy season and our shooting range really get wet & muddy right now


----------



## jtoddthreejs

*Gen II*



ba3darcher said:


> bring back the genii with long limbs. Best bow they ever made


ditto!!!!


----------



## iawoody2

My GenII at 36 1/2 is still the smoothest bow I own!!!!
Bob


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

iswandy said:


> what make me frustrating is, I couldn't get my broadhead & field point group together at 70 yards distance. No matter how I adjusted the rest (it's qad ultra hunter and my sbxt got the same rest on it), the arrow with broadhead keep hitting on the left. the closest I could get are about 5" to field point arrows. shoot with sbxt, no problem at all. I'm using 3 different broadheads; ST magnum, Montec & Eastman firstcut XT and all of them 100g. I will try another rest and thinking to get 2009 NAP freedom for this TX4. besides, I have hard time dealing with vanes clearance (AAE plastifletch 2 7/8").


The rest is to slow for the speed, I had a couple of qad's then when I got the r2b2's I had to ditch the rest I was getting rub due to arrow rest not dropping away fast enough, I know jason tryed the freedom at the ATA show on a 70lb tx-4, it looked good and didn't show signs of wear but probably only shot about 30 times. The whammy works well for high speeds.
Just my thoughts,
Kn


----------



## iswandy

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> The rest is to slow for the speed, I had a couple of qad's then when I got the r2b2's I had to ditch the rest I was getting rub due to arrow rest not dropping away fast enough, I know jason tryed the freedom at the ATA show on a 70lb tx-4, it looked good and didn't show signs of wear but probably only shot about 30 times. The whammy works well for high speeds.
> Just my thoughts,
> Kn


Thanks for sharing useful info


----------



## Mrwintr

iswandy said:


> here the picture of the grip after I filed & sand the corner of side plate (see arrows). the result, VERY CONFORTABLE


I was thinking of doing the same thing to my sideplates, that edge you removed was 90 degree cut and sharp......looks good, you did a nice job on those.

If you remove those LimbJax you will find a *slight* "aftershot" vibration will disappear...I stuck NAP ThunderBlox on mine and it was a noticable difference. Those LimbJax actually create vibration because the little rubber arms are oscillating and bouncing off the limbs after the shot....Just hold your bow and pluck at those rubber arms, you will feel what I am talking about.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*well crappers*

and i already have my H&M string here waiting on bow, this kinda stinks, but i gues sit my sinlge cam bow to wetumpka.


----------



## bro.betterley

Man Im loving my Z34 with the R2B2 cams, I sanded the heck out of my side plates almost 1/3 off. Since I did my tinkering it will shoot bullet holes with any spine I tried from 500-350 at 61 pounds. 

*Its super smooth, quiet, very little shock, its a keeper*!! I havent chronoed yet, my chronograph is on its way back for repairs, but Im not really woried about it because its definetly faster than I want or need.

Roger


----------



## jwcatto

The Gen II is a fantastic bow. I would LOVE to see something a lil taller than the 34.

ps. I won the Novice class at the Gainesville ASA and the Simms Course, both with my 07 GEN II.
THANKS PEARSON!!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough

*Team Pearson*

Thanks and congradulations to all that shot the ASA florida!, we had quite a turnout for pearson! and we have some winners also


1ST Mens Super SR
Ken Mosely with a score of 414

1ST Bowhunter Novice
Justin Catto with a 432

3RD place Eagle
Ethan Rezarch with a 171

8TH Open B
Gerrall Wynn with a 416



Great shooting guys and gals ! It was a pleasure to meet everyone and we look forward to the next event keep up the great work!


----------



## jason77

*To all pearson gang!!!*



fastpassthrough said:


> Thanks and congradulations to all that shot the ASA florida!, we had quite a turnout for pearson! and we have some winners also
> 
> 
> 1ST Mens Super SR
> Ken Mosely with a score of 414
> 
> 1ST Bowhunter Novice
> Justin Catto with a 432
> 
> 3RD place Eagle
> Ethan Rezarch with a 171
> 
> 8TH Open B
> Gerrall Wynn with a 416
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting guys and gals ! It was a pleasure to meet everyone and we look forward to the next event keep up the great work!


*I also would like to congratulate everyone who came and shot. I had a Blast!!!*


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*It was Great to see everyone and Congrads to all that shot!!*



fastpassthrough said:


> Thanks and congradulations to all that shot the ASA florida!, we had quite a turnout for pearson! and we have some winners also
> 
> 
> 1ST Mens Super SR
> Ken Mosely with a score of 414
> 
> 1ST Bowhunter Novice
> Justin Catto with a 432
> 
> 3RD place Eagle
> Ethan Rezarch with a 171
> 
> 8TH Open B
> Gerrall Wynn with a 416
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting guys and gals ! It was a pleasure to meet everyone and we look forward to the next event keep up the great work!


Great to see everyone and Congrads to all that shot!! We really have a good gang of shooters in general!! Pearson had a good showing, all the yellow hats and shirts really let everyone know we were there!!
kn


----------



## jason77

Pearsonguy305 said:


> and i already have my H&M string here waiting on bow, this kinda stinks, but i gues sit my sinlge cam bow to wetumpka.


*Everthing will workout Pearsonguy 305. The most important thing is your promoting the sport of archery and repersenting BenPearson Archery. *


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Right On!! congrats to you all :darkbeer:


----------



## vahuntrand3-d

Looks like Pearson had a Greatttttt weekend in Florida !! 

S Riley

Pearson pro staff
easton -staff shooter
gold tip-staff shooter
victory arrows- staff shooter
tru~ball-staff shooter
golden key- staff shooter
bohning- staff shooter


----------



## fastpassthrough

Sure did it was great! hattiesburg next right after wetumke


----------



## MitchFolsom

fastpassthrough said:


> Thanks and congradulations to all that shot the ASA florida!, we had quite a turnout for pearson! and we have some winners also
> 
> 
> 1ST Mens Super SR
> Ken Mosely with a score of 414
> 
> 1ST Bowhunter Novice
> Justin Catto with a 432
> 
> 3RD place Eagle
> Ethan Rezarch with a 171
> 
> 8TH Open B
> Gerrall Wynn with a 416
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting guys and gals ! It was a pleasure to meet everyone and we look forward to the next event keep up the great work!




I had a great time. It was good to see everyone there. I had a blast, it's great to be a part of the Pearson Team!


----------



## deadeyeD

I hope to have some to have some Pearson apperal for hattisburg.




Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Great to see everyone and Congrads to all that shot!! We really have a good gang of shooters in general!! Pearson had a good showing, all the yellow hats and shirts really let everyone know we were there!!
> kn


----------



## deadeyeD

deadeyeD said:


> I hope to have some to have some Pearson apperal for hattisburg.


anybody have a extra 2xl shirt and a medium


----------



## deadeyeD

who is making the new strings and cables for pearson.


----------



## 2cold1

New Strings and Cables are being made in house as of the last time I talked to Carolyn.


----------



## deadeyeD

made in house what do you meen by that I heard they was waiting on strings and stuff to be shipped thats why we aint got our staff bows.




2cold1 said:


> New Strings and Cables are being made in house as of the last time I talked to Carolyn.


----------



## goofy2788

deadeyeD said:


> made in house what do you meen by that I heard they was waiting on strings and stuff to be shipped thats why we aint got our staff bows.



That's what I was told last Friday when I talked to Carolyn...they were waiting for strings to arrive and they were expecting them that day.....It'd be nice to just get an actual answer....


----------



## 537

I believe they are working toward building strings in house, but that is not up and running yet so they are still outsourcing strings for now. 

I know it is tough waiting on your bows, but having worked in the industry I also know there is a lot that goes on behind the scenes to make it happen and we have a great crew working toward getting us our bows. 

Thanks Jon, Carolyn , and Richard for all you do.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Strings are made by twister strings we were planning at one time doing them in house because of the slow deliveries we have been told they were shipping tomorrow every day for the last 6 weeks


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Well said Jeremy, I Second That*



537 said:


> I believe they are working toward building strings in house, but that is not up and running yet so they are still outsourcing strings for now.
> 
> I know it is tough waiting on your bows, but having worked in the industry I also know there is a lot that goes on behind the scenes to make it happen and we have a great crew working toward getting us our bows.
> 
> Thanks Jon, Carolyn , and Richard for all you do.


Well said Jeremy, I Second That!! I have worked in the industry, and have good friends that still do, So keep up the good work guys(Pearson)!! 
It's worth the wait!!
kn


----------



## deadeyeD

OH strings where are you I can't find you are you on your way. LOL


----------



## carbon_kid

*draw leng*

Hey guys i heard pearson might be making shorter draw lengths is this true? I am crossing my fingers!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

fastpassthrough said:


> Strings are made by *twister strings *we were planning at one time doing them in house because of the slow deliveries we have been told they were shipping tomorrow every day for the last 6 weeks


Richard are the strings and cables on the 09 TX-4 made by this company also?Just wondering is all.


----------



## fastpassthrough

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> Richard are the strings and cables on the 09 TX-4 made by this company also?Just wondering is all.


yes they are as of now!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

thanks Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> thanks Richard


Your welcome hope to see everyone soon wetumka just around the corner


----------



## iswandy

archery ham said:


> I had similar problems. I dropped my nock point to be about 1/16" and shot 300 spine Victory.


Kevin, 

can you post some picture (with measurement) of your center shot? also did you set your arrow (when looking at it from the side) to totally cover up the berger hole or did you set up your rest so that the bottom edge of the arrow cuts the berger hole in half.

Or, did you setup your bow so the top edge of the arrow cuts the berger hole in half.

btw, I have 09 NAP freedom on the way to replace QAD currently on my tx4


----------



## archery ham

iswandy said:


> Kevin,
> 
> can you post some picture (with measurement) of your center shot? also did you set your arrow (when looking at it from the side) to totally cover up the berger hole or did you set up your rest so that the bottom edge of the arrow cuts the berger hole in half.
> 
> Or, did you setup your bow so the top edge of the arrow cuts the berger hole in half.
> 
> btw, I have 09 NAP freedom on the way to replace QAD currently on my tx4


For whatever reason, the bottom of my arrow is to the top edge of the berger holes. I found this out after gettting the new cams and wanted to check to make sure all was well as I was putting my sight back on. Made a test shot with Slick Trick and it was just fine.

I moved my nock when I had the Z7 cam. My arrows previously had a nice curve/slider to it. It was weird to watch. The Victory arrows was a big help. I can hit vitals at 60 yards using Slick Tricks and Victory Vforce 300.

Dumb question from me, but, how is the best way to measure this center shot and I will post a pic tonight.

Kevin


----------



## iswandy

archery ham;1053805632how is the best way to measure this center shot and I will post a pic tonight.
Kevin[/QUOTE said:


> just as in the attachment pic (that's center shot of my sbxt)
> 
> 
> 
> another question to all, at full draw, did you arrow parallel with cable guard or slightly pointing down? I've check in picture sent by kimmiedawn, look like it's slightly pointing down


----------



## archery ham

ok...my tape measure has a bend after the first inch...I think a door shut on it at one time. 

My center shot is 7/8" even though it appears to be 1.00".


----------



## archery ham

You could switch to a Left Hand bow and should be just fine. :tongue:


----------



## iswandy

archery ham said:


> You could switch to a Left Hand bow and should be just fine. :tongue:


LOL! can't imagine where the arrows hit if i'm shooting with LH bow


----------



## iswandy

thanks for the pictures. anyone else want to post the picture are welcome


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*your first problem is.............*

that muzzy rest, man to many moving parts to deal with and talking about noisy, first thing id do is tie a quarter around it and throw it in the river. tried one and hated it, too many good fall aways out there to have to settle for that rest.


----------



## selectarchery

iswandy said:


> thanks for the pictures. anyone else want to post the picture are welcome


I don't have the pictures done, but I'll try to explain it here. My disclaimer is that this is a low tech way to figure center shot, but actually helps to fine tune after laser centering the bow with a Bowplane device.

First, hold the bow normally in your shooting hand and let the bottom cam rest on your leg.

Then, looking at the bottom cam, line up the string with the path it has to take around the cam.

Once that is lined up, follow the string up to your arrow rest. It should appear in the middle. If not, make an initial adjustment.

Now, nock an arrow in your arrow rest.

Repeat the above process, but when looking at your arrow rest in relation to the string, look at the end of the arrow in relation to the string. It should be as close to center as you can possibly get it.

Although this is low tech, it is a process that can really, really make a difference in getting center shot correct the first try. I have used the EZ center shot tool and the Bowplane, but this low tech method really is what gets it good. It does take some getting used to and you *should* continually reference the bottom cam throughout this center shot process.

This can also be used to see that the top and bottom cams are in alignment with one another (Iswandy, yours is good to go on that - checked before it was sent out). Now, this does take some practice and double checking, so please be forewarned. Again, it's low tech and some may flame me for using this method, but it helps get bullet holes in a very, very short time.

I'm still trying to get some photos going, but the camera isn't liking the zoom needed to show the cam reference.


----------



## iswandy

thanks for your tips :thumbs_up, I check on it afterward


----------



## mdharcher

Would really like to see 2 cam bows. Ill never own a single cam bow. Also, wheres the long ata bow? Defintaly need something for the 3D/Target and guys who want a bow thats at least 37 ata. Bring back the Edge and Gen 2 those were sweet shooting bows!!


----------



## archery ham

archery ham said:


> *I can hit vitals at 60 yards using Slick Tricks and Victory Vforce 300.*





Pearsonguy305 said:


> that muzzy rest, man to many moving parts to deal with and talking about noisy, first thing id do is tie a quarter around it and throw it in the river. tried one and hated it, too many good fall aways out there to have to settle for that rest.


I am lost for words Ken. Have a nice day.


----------



## goofy2788

selectarchery said:


> I don't have the pictures done, but I'll try to explain it here. My disclaimer is that this is a low tech way to figure center shot, but actually helps to fine tune after laser centering the bow with a Bowplane device.
> 
> First, hold the bow normally in your shooting hand and let the bottom cam rest on your leg.
> 
> Then, looking at the bottom cam, line up the string with the path it has to take around the cam.
> 
> Once that is lined up, follow the string up to your arrow rest. It should appear in the middle. If not, make an initial adjustment.
> 
> Now, nock an arrow in your arrow rest.
> 
> Repeat the above process, but when looking at your arrow rest in relation to the string, look at the end of the arrow in relation to the string. It should be as close to center as you can possibly get it.
> 
> Although this is low tech, it is a process that can really, really make a difference in getting center shot correct the first try. I have used the EZ center shot tool and the Bowplane, but this low tech method really is what gets it good. It does take some getting used to and you *should* continually reference the bottom cam throughout this center shot process.
> 
> This can also be used to see that the top and bottom cams are in alignment with one another (Iswandy, yours is good to go on that - checked before it was sent out). Now, this does take some practice and double checking, so please be forewarned. Again, it's low tech and some may flame me for using this method, but it helps get bullet holes in a very, very short time.
> 
> I'm still trying to get some photos going, but the camera isn't liking the zoom needed to show the cam reference.



Actually I do the same thing....Usually I can get it close to the point that when I put the laser on it the only "tuning" that may need to be done is a notch left or right.:thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Well Kevin I got a couple about that!!*



archery ham said:


> I am lost for words Ken. Have a nice day.


I actually saw Kevin's bow in action recently and let me tell you the rest was flawless, you can even ask Kevin the first thing I ask was how is that(muzzy rest) working out for you? I had my reservations about it due to a bad experience with the the rest when they first came out, but he explained and actually was kind enough to tell me how to setup and time it correctly, and it was super quiet!! I even shot my TX-4 and couldn't believe how much quieter his was, it came down to the rest. So I'm going to have to disagree and say kevin has the right setup on that bow, and man what a sweet rig it is, it was a pleasure to shoot. And fully rigged out if I remember correctly it shot 317 for hunting!! Crazy fast!!
So Kevin when you get time maybe you can post your knowledge of how to properly tune the muzzy rest for fast bows so the rest on here will see how great it works. Thanks again for helping me out with it.
kyle


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*i was giving my opinion on the muzzy rest*

doesnt mean it dont work for others, but in my exper with it it wasnt for me. but you have to agree ,with more moving parts gives more opportunies for issues, so i try to simplfy things with my bows. as i said it IMHO only. no harm no foul.......


----------



## deadeyeD

I want to wish everybody on the pearson shooting staff a good year but I won't be there shooting on the same staff I went a diffrent route but I will be there to shoot nodouht you folks have a good year now and don't beat me to bad out there.


----------



## Denogganizer

When in Sam hell does Pearson plan to update their web site?


----------



## iswandy

Denogganizer said:


> When in Sam hell does Pearson plan to update their web site?


quite sometimes ago...


http://www.shootlikeben.com/


----------



## Denogganizer

Thank you.My link kept taking me to the 2008 line up.


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## limbsaver73

high brace hight bows


----------



## limbsaver73

a finger shooters bow


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Quick question...This looks like the best place to ask. Did the 08's (specifically the Z-34 and TX-4) have laminated Barnsdale limbs?


----------



## bhtr3d

they are barnsdales but not laminated


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Are the 09's laminated?


bhtr3d said:


> they are barnsdales but not laminated


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Here's a picture of richards 09 and it's got the laminated*



JohnBSox said:


> Are the 09's laminated?


Here's a picture of richards 09 and it's got the laminated, so yes on the 09's, but correct me if I'm wrong, thanks kn


----------



## fastpassthrough

Any limbs that have the ETI in them are 6 layer laminated Barnsdale limbs!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*deadeye, brother good luck*

Im sure you did what ya thought you needed to do, good luck this year in your endevours. see ya on the range....


----------



## iswandy

Spend 4 hours on field working on broadhead tuning today, set my rest according to what Drew Arnesen wrote in email, and play with it (adjust left, right, low, high):

OK, I have something for you to try. I have a Trykon and an Iron Mace here in my office and I can get those to shoot perfect but it does take some adjustment. I have not used the TX4 just yet but I think it should tune very similarly. 

I would start by raising up the rest so it does not come in contact with the bow shelf. Hitting the shelf can really cause the rest to rebound back up. Once you have done that, readjust your nocking point to be about an 1/8'' high. Then, move your cable clamp up to between 1/2'' and 1'' below the bottom of the rest. Make sure you've got the launcher moving from the capture position to the full-draw position with about 2'' left in your draw. Try that and let me know how it goes





shaft length (gt 5575 expedition hunter) are 27 3/16" not include nock & insert. with 100g broadhead & field point, AAE plastifletch 2 7/8" (field point and Eastman 1st cut xt broadhead, 2" blazer on montec and slick trick broadhead.



As I said before, this very same arrows & broadhead are hit same POI as field point with 70# SBXT at 70meters distance. In the picture below;

green dot are Eastman 1st cut xt broadhead
red dot are montec broadhead
yellow dot are ST magnum broadhead
arrows with no mark are field point
target face are A4 size paper print with 6" diameter round inside

Shoot distance are 70meters











Next thing I will do is replace this QAD with different rest and see if there is positive result.


----------



## z34mann

*limbdriver*

you might give the limbdriver a try I hear they are real good. and I really like mine so far:darkbeer:


----------



## Mrwintr

fastpassthrough said:


> Any limbs that have the ETI in them are 6 layer laminated Barnsdale limbs!


So "bhtr3d" was incorrect when he said that the '08's were not laminated..? My '08 has the ETI so _they would be _the 6 layer laminated Barnsdale limbs...correct??


----------



## z34mann

*yes*



Mrwintr said:


> So "bhtr3d" was incorrect when he said that the '08's were not laminated..? My '08 has the ETI so _they would be _the 6 layer laminated Barnsdale limbs...correct??


yes they are


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Mrwintr said:


> So "bhtr3d" was incorrect when he said that the '08's were not laminated..? My '08 has the ETI so _they would be _the 6 layer laminated Barnsdale limbs...correct??


They sure are Bransdale limbs


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

z34mann said:


> you might give the limbdriver a try I hear they are real good. and I really like mine so far:darkbeer:


#1 Drop away on the Market *Limbdriver *I use one and its awesome! easy to tune and its nice and Quite too VaporTrail makes some pretty Good Strings and cables also.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Here are the "Valdosta Ga" Pearson Factory Staff's bows.

All TX4 with toxonic sights, Paradigm Archery stabilizer, AEP stabilizers, H & M customs Bowstrings, QAD Pro rests, and we all shoot Victory arrows.

All I can say is come to Valdosta Ga if you wanna feel the Pearson flames!


----------



## camoman73

Well i just looked no dealer even remotly near me here in central wi. Guess i wont be able to shoot one . Dang.


----------



## josechno

*Envy*

Mitch now Im real jealous 3 in one spot I can't wait for mine to get here hopefully in a few weeks it will be here


----------



## TN Hunter

*Pearson TX-4 Pic*

Pearson TX-4, Trophy Taker Rest, Posten Stabilizer, Axion Sight


----------



## bhtr3d

Ok Ok....I made a mistake LOL Geez I am as close to purfekt you kan gheht


----------



## archery ham

camoman73 said:


> Well i just looked no dealer even remotly near me here in central wi. Guess i wont be able to shoot one . Dang.


Call Select Archery. Ask for Jim.......or go online selectarchery.com.


----------



## iswandy

z34mann said:


> you might give the limbdriver a try I hear they are real good. and I really like mine so far:darkbeer:


definitely limbdriver in my list, but I have NAP on the way and expect to receive next wednesday. Not much different with the result today. 










apply whiteboard marker (blue) on rest launcher,


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Hey Mitch are you going to be in Wetumpka for the IBO shoot on FEB 20- 22? I can't remember if you said you were are not


----------



## goofy2788

iswandy said:


> definitely limbdriver in my list, but I have NAP on the way and expect to receive next wednesday. Not much different with the result today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apply whiteboard marker (blue) on rest launcher,


I'm not sure if you want to hear this but you may not be able to use a standard dropaway with this bow. A good friend is production manager at PSE and they have done extensive studies using hight speed video that shows that most of the dropaways on the market don't fall fast enough to get out of the way of a bow that shoots 320 plus...you may want to try a simple prong rest if you can't get a dropaway to group for you. 

Personally I'm going to try to switch to a Trophy Taker lizard tounge this year since the speeds are up on the Pearson's


----------



## fastpassthrough

goofy2788 said:


> I'm not sure if you want to hear this but you may not be able to use a standard dropaway with this bow. A good friend is production manager at PSE and they have done extensive studies using hight speed video that shows that most of the dropaways on the market don't fall fast enough to get out of the way of a bow that shoots 320 plus...you may want to try a simple prong rest if you can't get a dropaway to group for you.
> 
> Personally I'm going to try to switch to a Trophy Taker lizard tounge this year since the speeds are up on the Pearson's


Best advice so far :wink:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

that rest will bounce back up and have contact..the HD version is a little better,I would give the limb driver a try..


----------



## jjambow

*pearson bows*

not bashing pearson bows, was wondering do their cams lean, i know most bi and trinary cams lean, my hc stilletto cams lean, do pearsons lean also? just wondering before i make my chose. joe


----------



## bro.betterley

No Cam Lean on Pearson R2B2 cam bows


----------



## camoman73

Thanks i think i will, Man it is frustrating being in this area a guy is very limited to what he can buy,and have any good customer service. I shoot pse now, and do love the bow, i however am a super avid bowhunter-archer involved with many of our states bowhunting etc.. comunity organizations. I cant find a company willing to sponser me up here, because its all mathews ,hoyt,and bowtech. Ill take the pse over them everytime, but i would like to try pearson.


----------



## Big Ragu

*Wow.*



iswandy said:


> definitely limbdriver in my list, but I have NAP on the way and expect to receive next wednesday. Not much different with the result today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apply whiteboard marker (blue) on rest launcher,


Looking at your Fletch I would say re think your center shot and double check your knock point with a decent bow square. those arrows are smacking that rest good!!! Unless those shafts are grossly under spined for the lbs you are pulling I would re time that drop away and check all of the above.:wink:check the spring tension on that drop away it ain't getting out of the way.:wink:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Breathn said:


> that rest will bounce back up and have contact..the HD version is a little better,I would give the limb driver a try..


Limbdriver is the Only!! way to go :tongue:

45 YRDS 4 arrow Group Arrow weight 380 grains 65#'s


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*No cam lean*

No cam lean it looks great

kn


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pearsonwonder said:


> Hey Mitch are you going to be in Wetumpka for the IBO shoot on FEB 20- 22? I can't remember if you said you were are not


At this point I'd say no. Need to spend at little time at the house doing honey do list, before I don't have a house to do that at!


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Iswandy I would ditch the dropaway rest and try some Gold Tip Ultra Light 300 spine arrows. I tried the Hunter XT's 55/75 and they were not stiff enough. Try pm'ing Kyle or Richard they have done a lot of tests.


----------



## ParkerBow

Guys I am having no problems with my TT drop away rest


----------



## swcc

*z-32*








I harvested this 8pt 1/24/09. A week before the season closed in Maryland.I am headed up to Eastern outdoor show in Pa this week.I hope I get to shoot new cam system there.Current setup is Z7cams,29"@62lb,28.5" 
pse radial xweave predators,75gpi grim reapers,wb,g5peep,hha ol500.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Good Job, be some nice BBQing there!!:darkbeer:


----------



## MitchFolsom

I have no problem with my QAD rest. Two other staff members also use the QAD on their TX4s and no problems. I set the rest to come up at the last possible moment in the draw cycle.

I shoot the Victory 350 V1 shafts. I have no problems with them flying great. Field tips or boradheads do the same thing.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*me and wife will be at*

Wetumpka both shooting great and loving every minute of it. even picked up new sponsor too. KandJCockers.com


----------



## stinky1

Can you bring back the original Z bow from Pearson? I forgot that I had this one in the back corner until someone got to asking about how many bows I had. This one was my dad's bow. Don't know if he killed anything with it. By the way anyone know where I can get an actual cable set for this bad boy? I'd like to just get it set-up again, probably not shot it though.


----------



## Mrwintr

MitchFolsom said:


> I have no problem with my QAD rest. Two other staff members also use the QAD on their TX4s and no problems. I set the rest to come up at the last possible moment in the draw cycle.
> 
> I shoot the Victory 350 V1 shafts. I have no problems with them flying great. Field tips or boradheads do the same thing.


 At what poundage?


----------



## hawkeye_77

*WOW!!! What A Sponsor!*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> Wetumpka both shooting great and loving every minute of it. even picked up new sponsor too. KandJCockers.com


*When I first read this I thought Adult Entertanmint was coming to archery. Can't wait for the new Ron Jeremy Stabilizer and :mgamela Anderson Cams!* :mg:


----------



## MitchFolsom

Mrwintr said:


> At what poundage?


Currently 61#, but as high as 65#.


----------



## pearsongal305

*ignorance*

Hey Hawkeye_77 Could you sound any more ignorant? Why would yo think it's ok to come on this thread and even bring up that sort of crap??? You jus tmade yourself look like an idiot , (I'm just saying) and everyone who knows us, knows we are respectable Cocker Spaniel breeders!!!! What a dummy!!!!


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ordered my 70# TX 4 today. Can't wait to get it and set it up for hunting. Gonna be shooting some Victory HV out of this one. I want some blazin' speed!


----------



## hawkeye_77

*Sorry!!!*



pearsongal305 said:


> Hey Hawkeye_77 Could you sound any more ignorant? Why would yo think it's ok to come on this thread and even bring up that sort of crap??? You jus tmade yourself look like an idiot , (I'm just saying) and everyone who knows us, knows we are respectable Cocker Spaniel breeders!!!! What a dummy!!!!


I am sorry Pearson 305 and to anyone else I offended.(I just thought the name was funny I didn't realize what you did for a living)I was just so excited today UPS brought me my shooter bow with the new cam system. It seemed like it took forever but what can I expect since I am a left-hander.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*well thera ya go*

another lefty getting his bow, at least ya got your bow, im still waiting, they told me they were waitign on strings, and i had mine here at house waiting for the bow. but its oks i got a great bow now , my 08 shot a 216 this past weekend, and at 57 lbs im getting 285fps. be nice to try the new cams out, tho.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Way to go*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> another lefty getting his bow, at least ya got your bow, im still waiting, they told me they were waitign on strings, and i had mine here at house waiting for the bow. but its oks i got a great bow now , my 08 shot a 216 this past weekend, and at 57 lbs im getting 285fps. be nice to try the new cams out, tho.


Ken way to go on your 16 up score!! I also heard that Jerome Peterson set the course on fire with his new Z-34 with R2B2's and shot a 22 up score. Pearson really cleaned up!!
kn


----------



## swcc

*r2b2cam*

I was stoked about going up to Eastern Outdoor show on friday.However after speaking w/ Mary @ Pearson to find out they r not going to be @ show.I would love to be able to shoot new cam system before making the plunge of sending my z32 to Select archery for cam change.Unfortunately ther r no Pearson dealers close to me.Not such a great marketing strategy for promoting new products.I still love me some Pearson!

Swcc


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*i wouldnt say it was the new cams that done the shooting*

jerome couldve shot that with the one cam bow also, the one cam bow shoots great also. i knwo the 2 cam bows are new but the one cam bows are just as good IMO. Lets see who does what IN wetumpka. as i have always sthe shooter makers the bow not other way around, it does help having good equipemnt tho. wink wink. all in all there were 4 Pearson shooter there and all brought home a winning plaque.The think about smokin bow , i look at 3 things, i shoot my one cam bow at 57 lbs at a 285fps. Maybe when i get the new bow, i can lower pounds , but im not sure iw anna lowwr pounds the vocotry arrows fly good off the 08 bow the way it is. either way Pearson has good bows single cam or dual cam.IMO


----------



## archery ham

MitchFolsom said:


> Ordered my 70# TX 4 today. Can't wait to get it and set it up for hunting. Gonna be shooting some Victory HV out of this one. I want some blazin' speed!


I'll be glad to test and evaluate that bow for you. I'll get it back to you sometime in October. :tongue::tongue:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

*Wonder how much longer?*

How far behind is Pearson on making cams?
I am wanting to get my 08 z32 decked out with my R2B2 cams. 
The wait is killin me. I just know its gonna be sweet!


----------



## ParkerBow

Guys have a little big problem  Of course I was getting ready for my hunting trip
Tomorrow which is now cancelled  and noticed a lose stabilizer. Tried to tighten down the DQ and noticed the stabilizer plug was stripped. Any idea on how to fix this. Would Pearson sell me just the new threads?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Wow way to promote a new product!*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> jerome couldve shot that with the one cam bow also, the one cam bow shoots great also. i knwo the 2 cam bows are new but the one cam bows are just as good IMO. Lets see who does what IN wetumpka. as i have always sthe shooter makers the bow not other way around, it does help having good equipemnt tho. wink wink. all in all there were 4 Pearson shooter there and all brought home a winning plaque.The think about smokin bow , i look at 3 things, i shoot my one cam bow at 57 lbs at a 285fps. Maybe when i get the new bow, i can lower pounds , but im not sure iw anna lowwr pounds the vocotry arrows fly good off the 08 bow the way it is. either way Pearson has good bows single cam or dual cam.IMO


Wow way to promote a new product! I'm sure that is the response your sponsers are wanting from their staff.


Pearsonguy305 said:


> as i have always sthe shooter makers the bow not other way around


But that's just my opinion.
Good luck and shoot'em up in Wetumpka!!
kn


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*just?*

must not read good at all, there is more that Pearson offers than just one cam, the single camo is a option on the bows. some of us old timers liek me liek the easy draw of a one cam bow. and regardless of what one may say a opinion is wh at it is . the way one takes and twist what one says , isnt very nice, i think i saidPearson makes many nice bows. so maybe before you critsize what i said you may wanna look more openm and not try to find a negative.I love my 08 z34 best bow i have shot thus far. i have strings and cable for a bow i ordered in december. so when it gets here ill string it up and see if it can compete with 08 z34. maybe i need to slow down so you can grab what all i said. oh ill do just fine in wetumpka i have no doubt. but thanks.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*oh in my typing*

what i was trying to type is, the shooter makes the bow, not the others way around.sorry for the typing, but computer has a mind of its own.LOL


----------



## fastpassthrough

ParkerBow said:


> Guys have a little big problem  Of course I was getting ready for my hunting trip
> Tomorrow which is now cancelled  and noticed a lose stabilizer. Tried to tighten down the DQ and noticed the stabilizer plug was stripped. Any idea on how to fix this. Would Pearson sell me just the new threads?


you can get a replacement insert if that is what you need call into Pearson and talk to Carolyn she will get you all set up.


----------



## ParkerBow

Richard

Thanks Again


----------



## selectarchery

fastpassthrough said:


> you can get a replacement insert if that is what you need call into Pearson and talk to Carolyn she will get you all set up.


Yep, she'll get you all set up. Sorry that happened!!!!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*let me correct what i was tryign to say*

the new cams are awesome, but the one cam is also just great, for those who like one cam bows, either way Pearson has you covered on ur needs


----------



## bro.betterley

I am sure if more people would give them a chance, they would be sold on the new pearson bows!!


----------



## z34mann

*pics*

lets see some pics of those new staff bows


----------



## goofy2788

z34mann said:


> lets see some pics of those new staff bows


I will as soon as I get mine


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*talked to Carolyn today a few minutes*

and they are workignt here behinds off to get bows out, and bows are leaving the Pearson plant as fast as they get t hem built, with sales up and more and more and people are hearign great things abotu the new cams and how great they shoot, im waiting on mine and wife is waiting also for hers with the mini cams. but so far form what we seen in ranges the Pearson Team is on the move, gonna be sweet to see what is what in wetumpka. whop all is goign to wetumpka? gonna be alot of fun .


----------



## z34mann

*me 2*

just seen a few post of folks getting their shooter bows, caint wait to see some pics. when I get mine i will post.


----------



## kauaisnypa

*My TX-4*









TX-4 60# 29" R2B2
Extreme Rt1000 Sight
A.C.A.D. Multi-Rod Stabilizer
Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest
My own custom 452X Bowstrings


----------



## fastpassthrough

kauaisnypa said:


> TX-4 60# 29" R2B2
> Extreme Rt1000 Sight
> A.C.A.D. Multi-Rod Stabilizer
> Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest
> My own custom 452X Bowstrings


Nice what kind of speeds with the 452x?


----------



## archery ham

Not staff......but love my TX-4. :dancing:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Wow Love that bow it's a lefty!! and the others on here*



archery ham said:


> Not staff......but love my TX-4. :dancing:


Wow Love that bow it's a lefty!! and the others on here!! Ham how's it shooting?

How are you still liking the conversion??

Good to see your post.
kn


----------



## archery ham

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Wow Love that bow it's a lefty!! and the others on here!! Ham how's it shooting?
> 
> How are you still liking the conversion??
> 
> Good to see your post.
> kn


Its shooting fine....wish I had two of them. 

I am hitting nice groups out to 80 yards. Any further and I will be shooting uphill.

I am supprised that I do not need those string whiskers like I did with the Z-7cam.


----------



## jason77

*New Cams*



archery ham said:


> Its shooting fine....wish I had two of them.
> 
> I am hitting nice groups out to 80 yards. Any further and I will be shooting uphill.
> 
> I am supprised that I do not need those string whiskers like I did with the Z-7cam.


The new cams are just amazing!!! Who says you can't reinvent the wheel.


----------



## kauaisnypa

fastpassthrough said:


> Nice what kind of speeds with the 452x?


I didn't crono yet. The strings are made of 20 strands of 452X with 3D serving. The arrows that I shoot is the ST AXIS REALTREE 340 with 85 grain points and blazer vains with the T4 turbo nocks. The total arrow weight is 406 grs. and I have the draw weight maxed out at 68# but it doesn't feel any thing like what I measured it at. It draws very smooth, and easy more like 60#. The bow shoots very well, with the 406 gr. arrows its really quiet, no vibration, very accurate! 

, I'll try to get it trough the chronograph tomorrow


----------



## iswandy

kauaisnypa said:


> TX-4 60# 29" R2B2
> Extreme Rt1000 Sight
> A.C.A.D. Multi-Rod Stabilizer
> Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest
> My own custom 452X Bowstrings


is that roller guard on your cable rod? where did you get it?


----------



## kauaisnypa

iswandy said:


> is that roller guard on your cable rod? where did you get it?


yes it is, I made out of an old 3/8" stainlessteel spear shaft that I had. There is more pics on my page.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*I second those questions*



iswandy said:


> is that roller guard on your cable rod? where did you get it?


I second those questions


----------



## kauaisnypa

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I second those questions


----------



## fastpassthrough

kauaisnypa said:


>


looks good !


----------



## Mrwintr

Will doing something like that to your bow void the warranty? You can chime in on this if you would Richard. 
After seeing the Bowturbow product, I thought of building a similar roller guard with the whole rod replaced as kauaisnypa has done, but suddenly it has been announced that using the Bowturbow was going to void warranties, so would doing this method be ok ??
Very nice work there kauaisnypa!:thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough

Mrwintr said:


> Will doing something like that to your bow void the warranty? You can chime in on this if you would Richard.
> After seeing the Bowturbow product, I thought of building a similar roller guard with the whole rod replaced as kauaisnypa has done, but suddenly it has been announced that using the Bowturbow was going to void warranties, so would doing this method be ok ??
> Very nice work there kauaisnypa!:thumbs_up


I would say no if it were me it does not put any more stress and componets it can change a few things let-off, draw and weight can be affected, and but that is about it! now im not sure if pearson or any other would void the warranty but i would not!


----------



## JAG

*My Z34*

Here's a pic of my bow...it shoots perfect. I'll be riggin it up with new custom strings by Xtreme.. and will have some black and pink arrows soon too!


----------



## JAG

I think this bow is equipped with autopilot for those 12 rings. :thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough

JAG said:


> Here's a pic of my bow...it shoots perfect. I'll be riggin it up with new custom strings by Xtreme.. and will have some black and pink arrows soon too!


Julie,
looks good im glad you have it up and running keep us up to date on the progress thanks again
Richard


----------



## z34mann

*nice*

that looks sweet jag


----------



## goofy2788

Ok Jag...I dare you to show me a bow anywhere in this picture...All I see is you darlin:wink::wink:


----------



## JAG

goofy2788 said:


> Ok Jag...I dare you to show me a bow anywhere in this picture...All I see is you darlin:wink::wink:


 :hug:


----------



## kauaisnypa

fastpassthrough said:


> Nice what kind of speeds with the 452x?


67# 29" 410gr. arrow avg. 294 fps.


----------



## z34mann

*wow*

thats cooking with that heavy of an arrow


----------



## kauaisnypa

z34mann said:


> thats cooking with that heavy of an arrow












On the left is 345gr. arrow, and the right is 410gr., 5shots 67# 29"

410gr. Easton Axis st APG camo Hunting Arrow @ 294 fps.
394gr. Easton Axis st APG camo Hunting Arrow @ 300fps.
345gr. Easton Axis st @ 317 fps.
330gr. Easton Axis st @ 323 fps.


----------



## z34mann

*info*

that is some good info. and some great speed to


----------



## Mrwintr

Can some of the Pearson experts tell me if the 2008 TX-4 limbs are the same as the Z-32 and Z-34 limbs..??? Thanks


----------



## archery ham

kauaisnypa said:


> 67# 29" 410gr. arrow avg. 294 fps.



Thats good stuff there. 

My 70 # @ 29 is : 425 grain @ 299 and 376 grain @ 318. :dancing:


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Can some of the Pearson experts tell me if the 2008 TX-4 limbs are the same as the Z-32 and Z-34 limbs..??? Thanks 

Yes they are the same limbs, but the wieght of the limbs will change the poundage from model. So if check your limbs weights


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Staff Bow*



z34mann said:


> lets see some pics of those new staff bows


Ok here it is again LOL!! simply awesome!!!!:darkbeer:









*2009 Pearson TX-4 70# 29" DL (Set at 65#)
Spot Hogg It 5 pin Wrapped
Limbdriver Pro Arrow Rest
Vaportrail Strings and cables
Dead Centre Archery Stab 3D Hunter 3 weights
BoCo Wrist Sling
Victory Archery VX-22's HV
All Tuning and Work Done By : P&R Pro Shop Archery*


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Wow the bows are looking great*

Wow the bows are looking great, Glad to see them!!
Shoot them up yall,
kn


----------



## jwcatto

The new bows look great, can't wait to get mine. 


Side note:
I just left the South Carolina State Indoor Tournament. I broke the State Record with a score of 600-115X's ( Bowhunter Unlimitted). This was my first time shooting an Indoor tournament 

07 GenII is kicking butt and taking names so far this year 

Thanks Pearson for making quality equipment.
Justin Catto


----------



## z34mann

*awsome*



jwcatto said:


> The new bows look great, can't wait to get mine.
> 
> 
> Side note:
> I just left the South Carolina State Indoor Tournament. I broke the State Record with a score of 600-115X's ( Bowhunter Unlimitted). This was my first time shooting an Indoor tournament
> 
> 07 GenII is kicking butt and taking names so far this year
> 
> Thanks Pearson for making quality equipment.
> Justin Catto


awsome shooting. you set the bar a little high tho lol:mg:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

jwcatto said:


> The new bows look great, can't wait to get mine.
> 
> 
> Side note:
> I just left the South Carolina State Indoor Tournament. I broke the State Record with a score of 600-115X's ( Bowhunter Unlimitted). This was my first time shooting an Indoor tournament
> 
> 07 GenII is kicking butt and taking names so far this year
> 
> Thanks Pearson for making quality equipment.
> Justin Catto





z34mann said:


> awsome shooting. you set the bar a little high tho lol:mg:



I'd say so! Some wicked shooting there!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*wow we to go*

Pearson has been making great bows a long time, my 08 z34 is a great shooter too, but cant wait, well yes i can, but to seemy new z34 with r2b2 cams when it gets here, the stings and cable is here waiting on it, sight is here i gotta get rest and stabs but we will see when it gets here.keep up the great shooting, we are getting read to head to Wetumpka , so the sun is out and time to shoot some. see yall there


----------



## josechno

*B-Day*

If I have been told right I should have a nice birthday present coming this week from Pearson. As soon as I get the Z-34 I will post numbers. Richard what do think 70 LBS 31 inch draw and a 363 grain arrow will do with lope and peep on the string.  What will the draw weight max out at do think I will get 72 or 73 lbs


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pearson TX4 takes 2nd place in MHC at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors Show in Harrisburg PA 17107......:darkbeer:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

pride5 said:


> Pearson TX4 takes 2nd place in MHC at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors Show in Harrisburg PA 17107......:darkbeer:


Way to go!!:thumbs_up


----------



## RT1

*Z-34*

Hey just picked up a almost new Z-34 with the single cam with peep and Drop rest.

Anybody having any issues with the z32 or 34 that i should be aware of?

How about speed from anyone, what is good from these?

I never shot one, i'm assuming it will be better than my old switchback.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Mrwintr said:


> Can some of the Pearson experts tell me if the 2008 TX-4 limbs are the same as the Z-32 and Z-34 limbs..??? Thanks


yes same limbs


----------



## fastpassthrough

pride5 said:


> Pearson TX4 takes 2nd place in MHC at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors Show in Harrisburg PA 17107......:darkbeer:


Congradulations! the ole 55 + caribou is always a tough one shooting straight up lol


----------



## ChaseBaker

any of you staffers shooting the Bowfishing Bows yet??

I like the new Hydo-strike 2


----------



## JAG

no, but i'd like to! I've never bowfished.. but plan on trying it this year!


----------



## ChaseBaker

If your ever in the SE Illinois area.. pm me and I'll guide ya on some!!

Also..if anyone is interested in Bowfishing a few days before ASA Classic..I've got buddys in Montgomery AL that bowfish


----------



## iswandy

received email from Malaysia Custom today:

Dear Mr Hee,

We refer to your complaint dated 30.1.2009 with regards to the damages which had occured onto your parcel.

Kindly be informed we have received feedback from the Customs office in KLIA regarding this matter. We have been made to understand that your parcel has been categorised as a "Care-Off" package, whereby such parcels would not be opened by the Customs in KLIA. Your parcel had been sent directly to Kuching by Pos Malaysia Berhad (PMB). 

The item (archery sports equipment) is not subjected to tax, but it has to be declared in the C1(Customs Import) Form if the value of the item is worth more than RM2000.00 (CIF value). Your parcel was under the sole responsibility of PMB and we have been informed that PMB has been in touch with you regarding this issue. We hope the matter can be resolved amicably. Feel free to contact us again should you have further inquiries. Thank you and have a pleasant day ahead.




The Public Relations Unit
Royal Malaysian Customs Headquarters

I replied:

I'm surprise.. then are Pos Malaysia Berhad put the Kastam tape on my package too? as in the pictures attached? If your dept. try to avoid taking responsibility of my package, that's fine. But insulting my intelligent is another story.

Thanks but no thanks for your MOST VALUEBLE INFORMATION.





Hate to see this people are liar too


----------



## Mrwintr

iswandy said:


> received email from Malaysia Custom today:
> 
> Dear Mr Hee,
> 
> We refer to your complaint dated 30.1.2009 with regards to the damages which had occured onto your parcel.
> 
> Kindly be informed we have received feedback from the Customs office in KLIA regarding this matter. We have been made to understand that your parcel has been categorised as a "Care-Off" package, whereby such parcels would not be opened by the Customs in KLIA. Your parcel had been sent directly to Kuching by Pos Malaysia Berhad (PMB).
> 
> The item (archery sports equipment) is not subjected to tax, but it has to be declared in the C1(Customs Import) Form if the value of the item is worth more than RM2000.00 (CIF value). Your parcel was under the sole responsibility of PMB and we have been informed that PMB has been in touch with you regarding this issue. We hope the matter can be resolved amicably. Feel free to contact us again should you have further inquiries. Thank you and have a pleasant day ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Public Relations Unit
> Royal Malaysian Customs Headquarters
> 
> I replied:
> 
> I'm surprise.. then are Pos Malaysia Berhad put the Kastam tape on my package too? as in the pictures attached? If your dept. try to avoid taking responsibility of my package, that's fine. But insulting my intelligent is another story.
> 
> Thanks but no thanks for your MOST VALUEBLE INFORMATION.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to see this people are liar too


Dude, that sucks....looks like they took turns jumping up and down on that box.......then ran over it with a truck for good measures. I'm surprised that there wasn't more wrong with that bow.ukey:


----------



## selectarchery

iswandy said:


> received email from Malaysia Custom today:
> 
> Dear Mr Hee,
> 
> We refer to your complaint dated 30.1.2009 with regards to the damages which had occured onto your parcel.
> 
> Kindly be informed we have received feedback from the Customs office in KLIA regarding this matter. We have been made to understand that your parcel has been categorised as a "Care-Off" package, whereby such parcels would not be opened by the Customs in KLIA. Your parcel had been sent directly to Kuching by Pos Malaysia Berhad (PMB).
> 
> The item (archery sports equipment) is not subjected to tax, but it has to be declared in the C1(Customs Import) Form if the value of the item is worth more than RM2000.00 (CIF value). Your parcel was under the sole responsibility of PMB and we have been informed that PMB has been in touch with you regarding this issue. We hope the matter can be resolved amicably. Feel free to contact us again should you have further inquiries. Thank you and have a pleasant day ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Public Relations Unit
> Royal Malaysian Customs Headquarters
> 
> I replied:
> 
> I'm surprise.. then are Pos Malaysia Berhad put the Kastam tape on my package too? as in the pictures attached? If your dept. try to avoid taking responsibility of my package, that's fine. But insulting my intelligent is another story.
> 
> Thanks but no thanks for your MOST VALUEBLE INFORMATION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to see this people are liar too


Wow! They really put that box through the ringer! I also saw some of your problems with the NAP rest on that bow...I've got something coming to you that will solve your problems.:wink::wink:


----------



## iswandy

selectarchery said:


> Wow! They really put that box through the ringer! I also saw some of your problems with the NAP rest on that bow...I've got something coming to you that will solve your problems.:wink::wink:


whatever it is (coming), couldn't say any words to thanks to you Jim, all I know, you're the most supportive guy/dealer I've ever deal with so far. THANK YOU VERY MUCH! :thumbs_up :cheers:


----------



## waylonb19

Guys I need a pearson bumber sticker/decal they sell on the Pearson site. I don't really want to buy a package of 10 of them like they make you buy on the site..I just want 1...if any of you guys have one you could part with..I would be willing to send you some money for one. Also is there any other Pearson decals out there? I haven't seen anything besides this bumber sticker one.


----------



## bhtr3d

waylonb19 said:


> Guys I need a pearson bumber sticker/decal they sell on the Pearson site. I don't really want to buy a package of 10 of them like they make you buy on the site..I just want 1...if any of you guys have one you could part with..I would be willing to send you some money for one. Also is there any other Pearson decals out there? I haven't seen anything besides this bumber sticker one.


PM me your address.


----------



## ChaseBaker

I know the new Pearson Bowfishing stickers are kick *****!!

but only Team Pokaho has them.


----------



## jason77

*IBO Starts Tomorrow*

Good Luck to all Pearson shooter this weekend!!!


----------



## iswandy

my TX4 are very quite after changing the rest :banana:. so I assume the loud sound I heard previously are come from arrows hitting QAD hunter rest (not having clearance). somehow this new rest (NAP freedom) has manufacturing flaw and I had to do some modification & adjustment, sent email to NAP 4 days ago but still not receiving any reply.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Question for you Pearson guys. I found a good deal on a brand new z-34 that is a 29" 60# with R2B2. I've been saving some cash to order one from Select, but I found a really good deal. Here's the deal, I normally shoot between 28-28.5" I'm under the understanding that the 29" cams will adjust down to 28.5". What I'm wondering is how much new cams cost and if I'd be better off ordering a bow with the 28.5" cam or the 28" cam? Also do the string lengths vary with the draw length specific cams?

I've was sold on a z-34 a few weeks ago when I shot at the Gainesville ASA ProAm. I drew a z-34 with the R2B2 cams and couldn't believe how smooth the draw was. I didn't shoot it, but wish I would have. Regardless, I've yet to hear a negative comment and I'm sold. Love the fit and finish and LOVE the fact that it has Barnsdale limbs. One final question...how much extra would a black z-34 with r2b2 cost?


----------



## bro.betterley

you would probaly lose a little speed putting the 29 cam to 28.5 rather than just getting a 28.5 cam, i think the price would be just a hair more for a black one, may have a bit of a wait as well, i really like the carbon finished limbs also.


YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED EITHER WAY, I LOVE MY Z34 R2B2


----------



## RT1

Your gonna love the bow




JohnBSox said:


> Question for you Pearson guys. I found a good deal on a brand new z-34 that is a 29" 60# with R2B2. I've been saving some cash to order one from Select, but I found a really good deal. Here's the deal, I normally shoot between 28-28.5" I'm under the understanding that the 29" cams will adjust down to 28.5". What I'm wondering is how much new cams cost and if I'd be better off ordering a bow with the 28.5" cam or the 28" cam? Also do the string lengths vary with the draw length specific cams?
> 
> I've was sold on a z-34 a few weeks ago when I shot at the Gainesville ASA ProAm. I drew a z-34 with the R2B2 cams and couldn't believe how smooth the draw was. I didn't shoot it, but wish I would have. Regardless, I've yet to hear a negative comment and I'm sold. Love the fit and finish and LOVE the fact that it has Barnsdale limbs. One final question...how much extra would a black z-34 with r2b2 cost?


----------



## guanche

Hello Friends

I have it!!! WOW!!! My Z34 is the bests bow that I have tested!!! Is very smooth, fasts with not hand shock or vibrations.

Very easy to shot with it! 

Equiped with Dead Center Archery Stabilizers and Limbdriver rests, of course:wink: 

Thank you Jon, Carolyn and the rests of the pearson family for your work


----------



## bro.betterley

hey i know this isnt the right place but looking if any of the Pearson shooter may be able to help.

I would like to swap a set of 2008 carbon fiber z34 60 pound limbs , for a set of the same in 50 pound limbs. I have 2, Z34 that i have done the cam swap on and they gain about 5 pounds, so a set of 50 pound limbs would give me a 55 pound bow.

My limbs are 115 deflection

Thanks Roger


----------



## z34mann

*shooter bow*



guanche said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have it!!! WOW!!! My Z34 is the bests bow that I have tested!!! Is very smooth, fasts with not hand shock or vibrations.
> 
> Very easy to shot with it!
> 
> Equiped with Dead Center Archery Stabilizers and Limbdriver rests, of course:wink:
> 
> Thank you Jon, Carolyn and the rests of the pearson family for your work


glad to see a colored bow on here, mine cain't be far behind


----------



## Xiisign

Love the looks of that All black Z....


----------



## JAG

guanche said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have it!!! WOW!!! My Z34 is the bests bow that I have tested!!! Is very smooth, fasts with not hand shock or vibrations.
> 
> Very easy to shot with it!
> 
> Equiped with Dead Center Archery Stabilizers and Limbdriver rests, of course:wink:
> 
> Thank you Jon, Carolyn and the rests of the pearson family for your work


Very Nice! I especially like the limbs!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

JohnBSox said:


> Question for you Pearson guys. I found a good deal on a brand new z-34 that is a 29" 60# with R2B2. I've been saving some cash to order one from Select, but I found a really good deal. Here's the deal, I normally shoot between 28-28.5" I'm under the understanding that the 29" cams will adjust down to 28.5". What I'm wondering is how much new cams cost and if I'd be better off ordering a bow with the 28.5" cam or the 28" cam? Also do the string lengths vary with the draw length specific cams?
> 
> I've was sold on a z-34 a few weeks ago when I shot at the Gainesville ASA ProAm. I drew a z-34 with the R2B2 cams and couldn't believe how smooth the draw was. I didn't shoot it, but wish I would have. Regardless, I've yet to hear a negative comment and I'm sold. Love the fit and finish and LOVE the fact that it has Barnsdale limbs. One final question...how much extra would a black z-34 with r2b2 cost?


New cams from select are 135.00 but you might be waiting for a while on the 28.5". I have been waiting since Jan 10th on mine.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> New cams from select are 135.00 but you might be waiting for a while on the 28.5". I have been waiting since Jan 10th on mine.


Thanks. Thats what I was wondering. I guess I should just order the whole bow with my specs.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Me again. That black and carbon fiber z-34 is sweet. I'm talking to Jim at Select Archery tomorrow about getting mine. Can anyone tell me what finish options are available on the z-34? If you have a pic that would be really helpful. I would like to have an idea before I talk to him so I can be as specific as possible. Thanks.


----------



## RT1

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> New cams from select are 135.00 but you might be waiting for a while on the 28.5". I have been waiting since Jan 10th on mine.


that's it for cost of the cams, but you would have to get new strings wouldn't you? If so that will add to the $135.00.

Anybody know if you would have to get new strings if i switch from my z7 cam to the Binary's


----------



## MitchFolsom

RT1 said:


> that's it for cost of the cams, but you would have to get new strings wouldn't you? If so that will add to the $135.00.
> 
> Anybody know if you would have to get new strings if i switch from my z7 cam to the Binary's


Yes, you'd have to get the new strings. Jim @ Select Archery has a combo kit with strings included.


----------



## RT1

Mitch

Thank you for the info.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Talked to Jim at Select Archery today. Really nice guy. Very helpful. We were talking about finish options and I'm thinking about a black riser with camo limbs. Does anyone have one?


----------



## bowboy0

JohnBSox said:


> Talked to Jim at Select Archery today. Really nice guy. Very helpful. We were talking about finish options and I'm thinking about a black riser with camo limbs. Does anyone have one?


I shoot have my 3D bow which is black with camo limbs this week! I cant wait!

Jake


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bowboy0 said:


> I shoot have my 3D bow which is black with camo limbs this week! I cant wait!
> 
> Jake


Please post some pics as soon as you get it. That will for sure help me make up my mind. Heck I'm excited for you!


----------



## Pearsonwonder

JohnBSox said:


> Talked to Jim at Select Archery today. Really nice guy. Very helpful. We were talking about finish options and I'm thinking about a black riser with camo limbs. Does anyone have one?


I have one. Give me until tomorrow and I will post a picture of it. there my be one in my profile pics. already check it out first. but I will post another pic tomorrow.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

I know it is upside down that is what happens when you let the wife take your pics.


----------



## iswandy

Pearsonwonder, what rest is that you put on your z34?

btw, congratulation on you new bow :cheers:


----------



## jwcatto

Looks like a NAP quicktune....


----------



## jason77

*pearsonwounder rest*

It's a NAP micro quicktune 3000


----------



## rutnstrut

I have a question for you Pearson experts,I am considering cancelling my Mathews order and getting a TX4. But even though I know it's a great bow one thing that held me back before was that Pearson bows aren't available in black. Now in this thread I see black Pearsons,are you guys/gals having these dipped. I am hoping Pearson has realised that they are doing their customers a huge diservice and now offer a black finish. I really do not want to ave to have a brand new bow dipped or anodized. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bro.betterley

they are indeed available in black riser, and camo or carbon fiber limbs finish limbs


----------



## vtec21

Only offer black on z34 at current moment. Just ordered a tx4 and was not able to get a black riser.


----------



## archery ham

Bama Bow Bump :dancing:


----------



## ParkerBow

Bow is almost complete. Just got some of the acesssories back from Tarjac as they dipped everything to match the AGP HD and did an awesome job.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

ParkerBow said:


> Bow is almost complete. Just got some of the acesssories back from Tarjac as they dipped everything to match the AGP HD and did an awesome job.



Nice looking Rig!!!


----------



## ParkerBow

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> Nice looking Rig!!!


Thanks. Once I get the odds and ends back from Tarjac I think the bow will look great. I would have the rest done, but the bow is shooting to good to take it apart


----------



## Pearsonwonder

iswandy said:


> Pearsonwonder, what rest is that you put on your z34?
> 
> btw, congratulation on you new bow :cheers:


On that z-34 is a quicktune 3000. On my camo z-34 is a golden key


----------



## Pearsonwonder

rutnstrut said:


> I have a question for you Pearson experts,I am considering cancelling my Mathews order and getting a TX4. But even though I know it's a great bow one thing that held me back before was that Pearson bows aren't available in black. Now in this thread I see black Pearsons,are you guys/gals having these dipped. I am hoping Pearson has realised that they are doing their customers a huge diservice and now offer a black finish. I really do not want to ave to have a brand new bow dipped or anodized. Thanks in advance for any help.


They also have the Mobog it is a TX-4 with a mat black finish, but it is only comes it 80 lbs. I believe.


----------



## kyhunter57

*Z34*

All the info on these bows is great,I'm very seriously considering one.Two more questions.......
1)How shiny is the black on the Z34 ? Is it more like the semi-shiny Mathews black finish aor more like Hoyt's flat black ?
2)How far over max weight do they go ? I usually shoot 64-65 lbs and I've seen where some of the 70# bows went to almost 75.How far over max does the average 60# model go ?
Thanks for the info !


----------



## jwcatto

The black is shiny and nice, not matte or flat.
It has been my experience that the limbs are usually 2-3lbs over when maxed out, It really depends on the tune.


----------



## ParkerBow

Mine is 2lbs over. Order the bow 60/70 and it's max 72lbs


----------



## z34mann

*nice*

nice rigs


----------



## fastpassthrough

Just a note to every one of the pearson shooters i will be starting to consult for a few of the companies, which meens you will see my cams, a design work coming from a few of the companies out there stay tuned this is going to be real exciting!


----------



## carbon_kid

*Pearson*

about a month ago i called Pearson and they said i can be on there shooting staff and they will send me a contract that week.........now a month later (aka today) i finally call them and say ok whats going on now? And after all this wait she says TODAY that her boss said she cant send out anymore contracts!!!! after all this time!!!!! if she sent it when she was supposed to i would be the happiest guy in the world! but wow not impressed!!!! Definitely not the happiest guy right now! all i can say now is WOW! Just wanted to let you guys no that I'm not impressed, Kody


----------



## z34mann

*pearson*



fastpassthrough said:


> Just a note to every one of the pearson shooters i will be starting to consult for a few of the companies, which meens you will see my cams, a design work coming from a few of the companies out there stay tuned this is going to be real exciting!


are you still with pearson


----------



## z34mann

*sorry*



carbon_kid said:


> about a month ago i called Pearson and they said i can be on there shooting staff and they will send me a contract that week.........now a month later (aka today) i finally call them and say ok whats going on now? And after all this wait she says TODAY that her boss said she cant send out anymore contracts!!!! after all this time!!!!! if she sent it when she was supposed to i would be the happiest guy in the world! but wow not impressed!!!! Definitely not the happiest guy right now! all i can say now is WOW! Just wanted to let you guys no that I'm not impressed, Kody


i am sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## fastpassthrough

z34mann said:


> are you still with pearson


yes I am still design consulting for them also.


----------



## z34mann

*good*



fastpassthrough said:


> yes I am still design consulting for them also.


thats good to hear


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*well well*

whats all this about, i was notcieing it doesnt say Pearson on your sign no more. so , are you on Pearson payroll, is what the question was, Im guessing ,that becaise you are consulting other companies you arent at Pearson at the factory.Cuase how could you consult other companies and still put Pearson at the top of the chain? this is a sad day at Pearson.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*oh the cam being at others?*

thats not new news, Athens has the cam as well as Elite, and another 2 track cam is at Bowzone. so basically the track cam will be like the solo cam, everyone has one. Ok now its time for a 3 track cam i guess. maybe it can be a exclusive for someone. Just my opinion. I will say there is nothing wrong with any bow Pearson has built yet, the 08 bows shoot just fine with the solo cam, the 2 track cam was a twist for speed, sometimes, easier is better IMO. Good louck Richard in your consulting endevour, hope it works the way you want.till then Go Pearson.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pearsonguy305 said:


> thats not new news, Athens has the cam as well as Elite, and another 2 track cam is at Bowzone. so basically the track cam will be like the solo cam, everyone has one. Ok now its time for a 3 track cam i guess. maybe it can be a exclusive for someone. Just my opinion. I will say there is nothing wrong with any bow Pearson has built yet, the 08 bows shoot just fine with the solo cam, the 2 track cam was a twist for speed, sometimes, easier is better IMO. Good louck Richard in your consulting endevour, hope it works the way you want.till then Go Pearson.


Yep everyone will want/have it. But now they get to pay royalties!


----------



## josechno

*good luck*

Good luck Richard. 

Can anybody tell me a date the the staff bows will be sent its only been 18 weeks. And where are the shirts??????


----------



## Mrwintr

Richard, what are you doing now? What is the B, N, A in your avatar? I see Mitch has the same thing..?? Bogus Nuclear Assult..??


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Very Interesting*

Interesting last few posts on this thread. All the best Richard in your New Adventure out there in these crazy times!:darkbeer:Cheers!!:darkbeer:


----------



## MitchFolsom

Mrwintr said:


> Richard, what are you doing now? What is the B, N, A in your avatar? I see Mitch has the same thing..?? Bogus Nuclear Assult..??


this is the answer.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=861417


----------



## jjambow

*pearson archery*

is it true? i heard Pearson is on the chopping block, if this is true, it doesn't suprise me with the economy in the shape its in.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*first things first*

Richard what is the patent numbe rthat was issued , it still doesnt show up in your name, just curious as to why people would pay royalties to something you dont hold the patent to. at least not as of yesterday. and Mitch word of advise, If Pearson is still in business i wouldnt jump that ship, dude. next year it will be something else, Dont learn like we did, sometimes loyalty is better than a hope and a prayer on soemthing that isnt a for real deal yet.
if there is aptent in Richard's name lets see the patent number and not the application file number. this thing with the 2 track cam has gone on long enough. Im ready to see a patent number and whos name it is in. Pearson had great bows before the r2b2 cams.IMO


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pearsonguy305 said:


> Richard what is the patent numbe rthat was issued , it still doesnt show up in your name, just curious as to why people would pay royalties to something you dont hold the patent to. at least not as of yesterday. and Mitch word of advise, If Pearson is still in business i wouldnt jump that ship, dude. next year it will be something else, Dont learn like we did, sometimes loyalty is better than a hope and a prayer on soemthing that isnt a for real deal yet.
> if there is aptent in Richard's name lets see the patent number and not the application file number. this thing with the 2 track cam has gone on long enough. Im ready to see a patent number and whos name it is in. Pearson had great bows before the r2b2 cams.IMO


I'm a big boy. I think for myself. Things are going to be better. Most of all there won't be shooters that are supposed to be your friend trying to throw you under the bus.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*What is that....*



jjambow said:


> is it true? i heard Pearson is on the chopping block, if this is true, it doesn't suprise me with the economy in the shape its in.


Huh? First I heard of it. Can anyone else enlighten all of us on this rumor? as all rumor's do have some sort of truth to them. LOL!


----------



## MitchFolsom

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> Huh? First I heard of it. Can anyone else enlighten all of us on this rumor? as all rumor's do have some sort of truth to them. LOL!


Ask Ken, he knows everything.


----------



## bhtr3d

ASA -Hattieburg Pearson get-2-geather dinner....Who is intrested?


----------



## fastpassthrough

bhtr3d said:


> ASA -Hattieburg Pearson get-2-geather dinner....Who is intrested?


sounds good we will have a group there


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

MitchFolsom said:


> Ask Ken, he knows everything.


I an't asking anyone LOL!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> Huh? First I heard of it. Can anyone else enlighten all of us on this rumor? as all rumor's do have some sort of truth to them. LOL!


Pearson is for sale and has been since the ata show! any one needs any info call in and talk to someone in house!


----------



## MitchFolsom

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> I an't asking anyone LOL!!!


Just messin' with ya


----------



## hawkeye_77

*Lets be honest with ourselves*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> Richard what is the patent numbe rthat was issued , it still doesnt show up in your name, just curious as to why people would pay royalties to something you dont hold the patent to. at least not as of yesterday. and Mitch word of advise, If Pearson is still in business i wouldnt jump that ship, dude. next year it will be something else, Dont learn like we did, sometimes loyalty is better than a hope and a prayer on soemthing that isnt a for real deal yet.
> if there is aptent in Richard's name lets see the patent number and not the application file number. this thing with the 2 track cam has gone on long enough. Im ready to see a patent number and whos name it is in. Pearson had great bows before the r2b2 cams.IMO


*The only reason you are taking cheep shots at Richard is because Richard is an achiever. Richard doesn't have to ride anyone coat tails. Your biggest problem Ken, is you try to use people for personal gain. You only looked out for your best interest and this time it didn't workout. 
Ken I hope you see the handwritting on the wall at Pearson. John is no longer with the company and Pearson only has three employee's left. So no matter how hard you keep trying I don't think your going to get your Bow. I KNOW!!! I KNOW!!! you keep saying how well your 08 bow is shooting and you don't need the cams well that maybe true for you, but if you go back and read all of your HIGHLY INTELLECTUAL comments. A person can see how well you lobbied for the new cam system. *


----------



## iawoody2

I signed my contract back in Oct. I was told that my bows were shipping mid Dec. then it was Jan. then Feb. The last time I talked to Carolyn she said "they were looking for a new owner and new location", that was about 5 weeks ago. That's all I know. At this point I doubt I will see any bows.


----------



## z34mann

*wow*

wow


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

z34mann said:


> wow


Got that right!


----------



## fastpassthrough

Hang in there!


----------



## jjambow

*bow companies*

here today gone tommorrow, its hard to put alot of money out for a bow that suppose to have a lifetime warranty and they could be out of business the following day. i'm not just talking about pearson, look at parker and other companies, i had a customer that had problems with a company that i've been loyal to for along time, no0t no more, they blew off my best customer the other day with a warranty problem, i'm looking for a company that had a great product with a great price, and good warrant, i think i'm dreaming. bows companies are geeting out of hand on there prices, just my opinion. for a descent bow, just the bow, $800 and up, and the following day its obsolete and maybe worth $450. does anybody have the answer? joe


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yes hawkeye*

i do know alot, i do know that what richard doen behind pearsons back by allowing Athens to use the cam he was doign for Pearson was very dirty , you call it stabbing, someone in the back. I call it being loyal to who i signed a contract with , i was lookign at for pearson. so you call i t what ya want and call me what ya like, but i do know the truth on the so called cam . if since richard cant answer the question, where is the cam patent at, and under whos name? cause it sure isnt under richard's nameas of friday. 
I dont jump on anyones band wagon, look slike he has foundnd some more puppets to do his dirty work, im glad i found out the truth.Looks like Richard used Pearson if you ask me. I could carelesss, i can buy any bow i want and i knwo there is one we will not buy thats for sure. so talk what ya want, seems like the so called loyal Pearson shooters , have jumped ship and im still there. and dont care if i get another bow, heck no.I have a great bow and till i hear Pearson is closed i still remain loyal to them.and if they do close thats fine too. 
One Friend that got me into this sport , told me long ago there is some cut throat people in this sport that will use you then toss you away, and richard seems to know the game well. My only hope is soon we will see this patent numbee on the 2 track cam , just to see who has it, then we will see who pays who.LOL. so come on with your personal attacks, but do me a favor, be a man about it, if you see me talk this same trash face to face and dont play computer Rambo with me, its really Lame. 
Like the this hog wash about New Breed Archery, i mean couldnt you come up with a better name. IMO


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Does this mean I am not getting the cams I ordered back in January?


----------



## bro.betterley

i just got a set this week


----------



## hawkeye_77

*Imo*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> i do know alot, i do know that what richard doen behind pearsons back by allowing Athens to use the cam he was doign for Pearson was very dirty , you call it stabbing, someone in the back. I call it being loyal to who i signed a contract with , i was lookign at for pearson. so you call i t what ya want and call me what ya like, but i do know the truth on the so called cam . if since richard cant answer the question, where is the cam patent at, and under whos name? cause it sure isnt under richard's nameas of friday.
> I dont jump on anyones band wagon, look slike he has foundnd some more puppets to do his dirty work, im glad i found out the truth.Looks like Richard used Pearson if you ask me. I could carelesss, i can buy any bow i want and i knwo there is one we will not buy thats for sure. so talk what ya want, seems like the so called loyal Pearson shooters , have jumped ship and im still there. and dont care if i get another bow, heck no.I have a great bow and till i hear Pearson is closed i still remain loyal to them.and if they do close thats fine too.
> One Friend that got me into this sport , told me long ago there is some cut throat people in this sport that will use you then toss you away, and richard seems to know the game well. My only hope is soon we will see this patent numbee on the 2 track cam , just to see who has it, then we will see who pays who.LOL. so come on with your personal attacks, but do me a favor, be a man about it, if you see me talk this same trash face to face and dont play computer Rambo with me, its really Lame.
> Like the this hog wash about New Breed Archery, i mean couldnt you come up with a better name. IMO


*At first I actually felt sorry for you. Now I realize you don't know anybetter.*


----------



## CowboyJunkie

looks like i may need to go get my tx4 before they dont make another one....is 619 too much for it with the r2b2 cam system ???


----------



## z34mann

*good news*



bro.betterley said:


> i just got a set this week


thats the kind of good news i like to read


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

bro.betterley said:


> i just got a set this week


I hope its contagious!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*oh heck no*

dont feel sorry for me , i dont need no help, but i cant say the same for you, with your many names you have, man you are one sad character, you know person, individual.i knwo better than to mess with Richard any longer when he stabbed Pearson in the back. and thats not hear say, we werre talking to all the companies and there were sevral of them he was tryign to lease out the cam design out to behind Pearsons back, til we called Pearson to let them know waht was going on behind there backs, just rember ill harp on this suo calle dpatent he claims he has that he doesnt have.LOL he cant answer it neither i see, cause he knows im right, everyone and anyone can pull up patents, there is not one single one in richards name on any 2 track cams. also i do knowhe failed to supply what they asked for to complete the fileing. so guess what jokes on yall . not me .LOL. Hawkeye or whoever you are i see you only have minor post, so im not sure anyone will take to what you say serious, I have been around and seen alot and heard alot from either richard or those who know him or have had dealigns with him. this is gonnabe fun to see how it unfolds. calls will be made . it helps knowing people in patent laws and at the patent office.LOL


----------



## JAG

would ya'll go argue on a different thread please?


----------



## deadeyeD

Wow got while the getting was good.


----------



## RamRock

i dont care WHo made them or Has or is GOING to have the patent,,
i just want my cams i ordered in NOVEMBER


----------



## deadeyeD

RamRock said:


> i dont care WHo made them or Has or is GOING to have the patent,,
> i just want my cams i ordered in NOVEMBER


November holly crap aint looking good.


----------



## josechno

*bow*

Do you guys think that Pearson will send my bow without strings. I am going to replace them anyway as soon as it gets here, when it gets here. thought it might speed it up alittle


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*no i tried it*

they wont send a bow out without strings, plus im not sure they sednign staff bows out. actually im not sure whats going on, will have abetter idea when i talk to someone at Pearson.
Yeah deadeye, alot of people have jumped ship, and seems they jumped to follow Richard, not sure that was a good choice i made that jump once and boy did i learn it was a bad one cause he may be a smart man when it comes to bows, but he lacks knowing how to tell the truth to his friends, but oh well we all must make our descions and live with them.


----------



## steadyhand

Is Pearson going to survive?

Rich

ps - PEARSONGUY305 - Please take your ranting somewhere else. You have a penchant for complaining about Richard's (and others') contributions to Archery and I'm pretty certain you haven't added one damn thing to the sport yourself (hence, you have no position of authority whatsoever). You spoke your peace, now be quiet.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*steadyhand*

last time i checked this was a open forum. so liek you i can voice my opinions, its just i knwo a little more than most do . and i knwo it cause richard has told me and showed me. matter of fact we still have all his paperwork on his so called patent cam he claims. so see dear sir that knwos so little, its a real shame tho that Pearson has been taken down by this mess. seems that follows him whereever he goes, i will sit back and watch this NBA deal, and the ones who follow him, i will not ever do such again , i learned that the hard way.


----------



## MitchFolsom

steadyhand said:


> is pearson going to survive?
> 
> Rich
> 
> ps - pearsonguy305 - please take your ranting somewhere else. You have a penchant for complaining about richard's (and others') contributions to archery and i'm pretty certain you haven't added one damn thing to the sport yourself (hence, you have no position of authority whatsoever). You spoke your peace, now be quiet.



lol!


----------



## goofy2788

MitchFolsom said:


> lol!



hey Mitch....thanks for the info:thumbs_up :lol:


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bows*

There are Ricahrd fans ( the ones that follow him from company to company) and Pearson fans (us who have been with them for a long time). I just wish the best for everyone and hope everything works out and Pearon can survive. Their bows are great with or without the R2B2 cams.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Pride Hunter said:


> There are Ricahrd fans ( the ones that follow him from company to company) and Pearson fans (us who have been with them for a long time). I just wish the best for everyone and hope everything works out and Pearon can survive. Their bows are great with or without the R2B2 cams.


:ranger:Well Said!!! Yes since 1927 and thats a long time:darkbeer:


----------



## Mrwintr

CowboyJunkie said:


> looks like i may need to go get my tx4 before they dont make another one....is 619 too much for it with the r2b2 cam system ???


Sounds like a fair price to me....that is if there is still a Pearson archery around to honor the warranty in the future, I wouldn't doubt that somebody else would take over the business and honor the warranties and everything, but in todays economy you just can't predict what will take place.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

but in todays economy you just can't predict what will take place. 


That is so true, it is scarey LOL!!!! not many companies out there wanting to buy another companies Debt.


----------



## fastpassthrough

*Pearson fans!*

Please do not pay any attention to pearsonguy305, Do to his negative and controversial post's he is no longer hold's a staff shooter position for Ben Pearson archery!
If anyone has any questions regarding anything please call me at the office or pm me thank you
Richard Batdorf


----------



## outbackarcher

fastpassthrough said:


> Please do not pay any attention to *pearsonguy305*, Do to his negative and controversial post's he is no longer hold's a staff shooter position for Ben Pearson archery!
> If anyone has any questions regarding anything please call me at the office or pm me thank you
> Richard Batdorf



It's about time. I would not want him representing my company. It seems like every thread that I have read where he has posted has been the same BS.


----------



## archery ham

steadyhand said:


> Is Pearson going to survive?
> 
> Rich
> 
> ps - PEARSONGUY305 - Please take your ranting somewhere else. You have a penchant for complaining about Richard's (and others') contributions to Archery and I'm pretty certain you haven't added one damn thing to the sport yourself (hence, you have no position of authority whatsoever). You spoke your peace, now be quiet.


:amen:



fastpassthrough said:


> Please do not pay any attention to pearsonguy305, Do to his negative and controversial post's he is no longer hold's a staff shooter position for Ben Pearson archery!
> If anyone has any questions regarding anything please call me at the office or pm me thank you
> Richard Batdorf


:thumbs_up


----------



## bhtr3d

bhtr3d said:


> ASA -Hattieburg Pearson get-2-geather dinner....Who is intrested?


bump 

If your intrested, Would fri be better or Sat

The location will be : Old Thyme Farmers Market


----------



## fastpassthrough

bhtr3d said:


> bump
> 
> If your intrested, Would fri be better or Sat
> 
> The location will be : Old Thyme Farmers Market


Friday sounds good to me?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

hahahaha!! wish I could make it I want some warm weather!! :angry: Its SNOWING outside right nowukey:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Well it's about time!!*



fastpassthrough said:


> Please do not pay any attention to pearsonguy305, Do to his negative and controversial post's he is no longer hold's a staff shooter position for Ben Pearson archery!
> If anyone has any questions regarding anything please call me at the office or pm me thank you
> Richard Batdorf


2 x :thumbs_up


----------



## bhtr3d

fastpassthrough said:


> Friday sounds good to me?


Friday sounds good to me..


Kyle, you gunna come? I garentee they will have enough food for you too...lol


----------



## iswandy

I'm Richard fan and thanks to him & Jim for make me buying Pearson TX4, love that bow!:thumbs_up. I have no problem about Richard moving somewhere else as he know what's best for him. and I know 1 think for sure, He's one of binary cam genius out there :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## iswandy

Hey Richard, do you think i'm fit to be Pearson SS? 










j/k


----------



## JAG

bhtr3d said:


> bump
> 
> If your intrested, Would fri be better or Sat
> 
> The location will be : Old Thyme Farmers Market


Friday? What time? and can someone post directions or an address please, i'll have a gps with me. count me in + hubby.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Yo! I'm in, I hope so I stay hungry LOL!!*



bhtr3d said:


> Friday sounds good to me..
> 
> 
> Kyle, you gunna come? I garentee they will have enough food for you too...lol


Yo! I'm in, I hope so I stay hungry LOL!!
We got the bows tuned up and ready to shoot.
kn


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*P.s.*

Friday is great!!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*good deal finally some one has the guts*

praise god, just wish they pick up the phone to call folks, and tell there shooters to why they havent gotten bows. i could careless as i hate being lied to .I have heard all the excuses i could care to hear why no shooters bows were beign sent out shame they cant have to decentcy to call and tell me in person. but then again what could one exspect


----------



## iawoody2

Pearsonguy305 said:


> praise god, just wish they pick up the phone to call folks, and tell there shooters to why they havent gotten bows. i could careless as i hate being lied to .I have heard all the excuses i could care to hear why no shooters bows were beign sent out shame they cant have to decentcy to call and tell me in person. but then again what could one exspect


Will someone shut this guy off. I can't hardly read his crap that's spelled so bad and full of misused words.


----------



## team_TRX

iawoody2 said:


> Will someone shut this guy off. I can't hardly read his crap that's spelled so bad and full of misused words.



LOL...I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## steadyhand

team_TRX said:


> LOL...I was thinking the same thing....


I pm'd him and told him I couldn't understand him and he replied to me "point well taken." Clearly, he doesn't listen or learn; perhaps he suffers from oral diarrhea, I don't know. Anyone who misspells and misuses words the way he does needs to STFU.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pride Hunter said:


> There are Ricahrd fans ( the ones that follow him from company to company) and Pearson fans (us who have been with them for a long time). I just wish the best for everyone and hope everything works out and Pearon can survive. Their bows are great with or without the R2B2 cams.


I'm a Pearson fan and a Richard fan. Sometimes it's a tough spot. But, I'm also an archery fan. I love bows. Everyone has good bows now. There are too many to shoot and not enough time. I wish I could do my avatar half and half, but I don't know how to do it.

I have told my close friends in the archery community my true feelings. JUst to get them out of the way here I'll share. I will be with Pearson till they shut the doors, or they run me off. If any of that happens, then I will move on. Basically I have no dog in the fight except shooting, and friendships. But what I don't like or condone is people telling lies and rumors when they only know enough to be dangerous.

I support Pearson, Richard, and NBA, and I"ll do all I can for any of them! They are more than companies, they are my friends.


----------



## z34mann

*pearson*

I love pearson I have been with them for along time, only a staff shooter for 2 years, and I plan on being with them for the rest of my archery life.


----------



## z34mann

*to bad*



deadeyeD said:


> Wow got while the getting was good.


sure is same you feel that way. I think things will work out if every1 would show patients


----------



## VA2

I hope pearson can make it!


----------



## steadyhand

I hope they can make it as well. I dearly enjoy my Z-32 w/r2b2 cams.

I understand the movement behind the Alien from Rytera; however, the Z-bows (and TX-4) are every bit the same evolutionary design as the Alien.

Perhaps partnered with Martin and Crackers, the Rytera has a great deal more fanfare. I really with the Pearson bows had the same luxury.

In all, I'm insanely (not morbidly) curious what happening at Pearson right now.

Is the company for sale?

What if they don't find a buyer?

They have such a rich history.


----------



## archery ham

I have a weird idea: :amen:

Here in Alabama, there is an overseer (David Bronner) of state retirement funds. RSA (Retirement Systems of Alabama) invested in golf courses and Marriott Hotels in several places in Alabama. RSA operates the famous Robert Trent Jones golf courses. 

So...since Pearson has a rich history in archery as the oldest bow maker...

And...they are located in Alabama.....

Why not add Pearson to the many investments RSA has? 

Who can hook 'em up with that idea?

:noidea:


----------



## MitchFolsom

archery ham said:


> I have a weird idea: :amen:
> 
> Here in Alabama, there is an overseer (David Bronner) of state retirement funds. RSA (Retirement Systems of Alabama) invested in golf courses and Marriott Hotels in several places in Alabama. RSA operates the famous Robert Trent Jones golf courses.
> 
> So...since Pearson has a rich history in archery as the oldest bow maker...
> 
> And...they are located in Alabama.....
> 
> Why not add Pearson to the many investments RSA has?
> 
> Who can hook 'em up with that idea?
> 
> :noidea:


Now that's thinking out of the box. I like what you are thinking.


----------



## archery ham

MitchFolsom said:


> Now that's thinking out of the box. I like what you are thinking.


I have a small consulting fee. :amen: :lol:


Serisously. Can you mention this to somebody big in Brewton? I am curious to what David Bronner would say.


(edit)

There is a cop at church I know.....I pass the word to the Mayor...he should know how to pass this idea to RSA. :amen: :amen:


----------



## kimmiedawn

z34mann said:


> sure is same you feel that way. I think things will work out if every1 would show patients


I hope it all does work out for Pearson. But deadeyeD and myself did what we felt we needed to do for ourselves to have equipment to shoot tournaments with. It is hard to got to ASA's with no bow. I did get my camo Z34 with the r2b2 cams and love they way it shoots but we were waitin on 3 more bows. I am not knockin what Richard is doing, good for him if it is gonna benifit him and all the archery companies and archers as well. We are all archers (are we not) so I dont understand the bashing and stuff that goes on on all the threads.. We need to promot the sport not bring it down. The companies are having enough troubles with the economy the way it is.. Ok I said my peace, now I'm done..:thumbs_up:teeth: Here is a :beer: to all archers (Pearson shooters as well as everyone else)..


----------



## RT1

wow for myself that just got his new Z-34 and finding out that pearson is just about to fold I feel little sick in the gut. I got rid of my switchback, passed up a Darton, firecat and the truth 2 because of all the hype of the pearson z bows. I definately don't want a bow and not have the company open. I very well should've kept the switchback now that the reality of Pearson is coming to the forefront. I really hope they get new owners or reorganize, something. People jump ship when payroll can't be met. Loyalty only goes as far as a paycheck!
I really thought they were doing really well with sales, with all the hype on here with the regulars and Jim at Select Archery. I'm just surprised.

If anybody wants a new z-34 with 50-60lbs limbs, 28.5 draw for $380 i think it is for sale. Theres a peep on it and rest. Shipping will be 12-15 dollars.

I will list it on classifieds Monday March 2nd. between 8-9 a.m.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*it is amazng what people will do.*

i think Pearson has great bows even before the r2b2 bows came, then when they came it was nice but liek other shooters ,no bow ever arrived, and when they want you to shjoot 6 shoots to help them promote a bow you dont even have its kinda mood point aint it? but i wish Pearson the best, i just think they should be more knowing of what goes on on these threads, and just how there employees act.but thats just a outsider looking in. to me it its not my problem any longer. Maybe it will work out for all, i do know this when one door closes another one usally opens. Good luck Pearson and to the Pearson staff shooters who are the loyal ones got get em


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## MitchFolsom

RT1 said:


> wow for myself that just got his new Z-34 and finding out that pearson is just about to fold I feel little sick in the gut. I got rid of my switchback, passed up a Darton, firecat and the truth 2 because of all the hype of the pearson z bows. I definately don't want a bow and not have the company open. I very well should've kept the switchback now that the reality of Pearson is coming to the forefront. I really hope they get new owners or reorganize, something. People jump ship when payroll can't be met. Loyalty only goes as far as a paycheck!
> I really thought they were doing really well with sales, with all the hype on here with the regulars and Jim at Select Archery. I'm just surprised.
> 
> If anybody wants a new z-34 with 50-60lbs limbs, 28.5 draw for $380 i think it is for sale. Theres a peep on it and rest. Shipping will be 12-15 dollars.
> 
> I will list it on classifieds Monday March 2nd. between 8-9 a.m.


Don't throw in the towel just yet. It doesn't look good, but the doors are still open. For how long nobody knows. Until then, I'm under contract with Pearson and will stay that way.

Far as I know no one has jumped ship. There are alot of mixed loyalties out there. It's not an easy game to play. In the end you(and I) have to do what we feel has to be done.

Let's all sit back and give it some time, let it make our minds up for us. We won't make a rash decision then.


----------



## kyhunter57

*Pearson status*

Can someone pm me with actual facts about Pearson's situation ? No opinions/BS/third party rumors. I want to know what's up - my Mathews dealer and good friend was about to place an order for some Pearson bows as a secondary bow line and I don't want him to get stuck with bows he can't sell or get service/parts for. What's going on ?


----------



## deadeyeD

You know 12 years ago I figured I would never even shooting a bow didn't even have a interest heck a shop open up in our towna nd went in there and bought a bow it was a about $250.00 hell I thought that was alot of money but heck that aint nothing now days you will spend more than that on a sight but anyway here is what I am getting at why are we fighting over something that we should having agood time doing and lovein I have spent many hours on the 3-d ranges and many in the woods you know I could be doing other things besides archery but guess what I love this sport and as long as the good lord will let me I will keep lovein this sport and shooting archery you know I have spent thousands of dollars on archery equitment you know what I could be spending that money on monster trucks and hot rods and motorcycles but my wife wont let me I was going to shoot for Pearson hey they got one hell of a bow and they always will they have been around along time somebody will come along and help them out just give them a chance we need to be bringing fun to this sport and pass it on to the next Genaration we aint going to be around as long as them so have fun and promote the sport as much as you can and not fight over stupid stuff people.MY OPINION


----------



## Pearsonwonder

ken, I just wish you would go to Elite's page and leave the Pearson shooter's to this page. You probably would find a better home there. Since everybody that already got there bows where just brown noser's anyways. I have read every page in this thread and in the begining you had nothing but support for Richard, the cams, and Pearson. Now all of the sudden you just support Pearson (and poorly at best). You are all to happy to air everybody business out here for the world to see, but you didn't tell everybody who stabbed first.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Pearsonguy305 said:


> just keep waiting, heck i bet we get ours same time. wanna bet,its amazing who has there and who doesnt huh, wonder if there noses are brown.LOL


just in case you forgot where it was.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*i know what i said*

can you read the LOL in that comment, but hey its cool,. do you even know what LOL means. It was meant as a joke, the thing with people on these threads is they like to play too many games, and Richard has been here long time and knows just how to play games so well. Im glad he got what he wanted, it does my heart good to help him with his project. I have violated no AT rules on this thread, and nor do i ever wanna cause Pearson any hard, as i have always stated they have a great product. I still have not been told by Carolyn on whats richard posted on another thread so til then . I wish Pearson thebes tof luck to get threw these hard times. Honesty is the best policy, its just some dont like honesty. they cant take it


----------



## RT1

I did some praying last night on the situation. Since i just got a new Pearson Z-34. I think i will keep it for now and hope and pray for the best. I just got to think that someone will be interested in picking up Pearson, reorganize, relaunch. I wouldn't mind if Escalase sports / Bear Archery or even Darton to took a chance to revitalize the Pearson Brand.




I have a brother in law that I call a "TurnCoat"

Does this term apply to some on here ?????

Jump on the Bandwagon when it's good, jump off at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## 537

Well said ,RT1


----------



## bro.betterley

Im not happy about all thats going on, but it would be a very tough decision for me to let go off my Z34 r2b2, it is flat out the best shooting bow I have own, and I have own at least 6 in the last year. I converted an 08 from single cam for both me and my brother over to r2b2 cams


----------



## steadyhand

Anyone here know an approximate asking price for Pearson?

Is the company and all its assets for sale, or just the name and intellectual property rights?

Are they only looking for investors? partners? takeover? or complete sale?

If we knew the details, perhaps we could help, yes?

R-


----------



## aparcher64

*well said*

RT1 seems there are too many politics on this forum. I am fairly new and wondering how come it is this way. So cut throat. I attended the ATA show and heard alot of ruckous about this company and that one. One company had a guy talking about opening his new company right there on another company's area. Not sure what that was about. But I do tend to agree with your brother-in-law's term. 

Still not sure what company will provide the best for me and my wife and daughter as far as new products and customer service.


----------



## Mrwintr

steadyhand said:


> Anyone here know an approximate asking price for Pearson?
> 
> Is the company and all its assets for sale, or just the name and intellectual property rights?
> 
> Are they only looking for investors? partners? takeover? or complete sale?
> 
> If we knew the details, perhaps we could help, yes?
> 
> R-


 I have a feeling that we won't find their company listed in the Free Classifieds, but I would guess they must have something out there somewhere saying it is for sale and under what conditions...?? 
I am having trouble understanding what has gone so wrong that they are neeeding to sell....it would seem to me that they would be making good money with the sales of their new bow line up. Maybe they spent too much $$ to get these New bows up and going...?? 
I am surprised that High Country isn't for sale also, can't imagine where they are getting their money from to stay in business. Maybe Pearson and HCA should merge and combine $$ and knowledge to keep everything afloat.


----------



## josechno

Its jumping ship when the shooter leaves the company What is it called when the company does the same to the shooters. Thanks Pearson for stringing me along for 4 months.


----------



## RamRock

Its Not Looking GOOD for my PILE OF PEARSON PARTS!!..NO CAMS:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*So.....*

:ranger:


----------



## MitchFolsom

RamRock said:


> Its Not Looking GOOD for my PILE OF PEARSON PARTS!!..NO CAMS:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


I sent a guy a PM on some cams for you. They are the single, but it's a cam.


----------



## archery ham

RamRock said:


> Its Not Looking GOOD for my PILE OF PEARSON PARTS!!..NO CAMS:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


I wish you were lefty so I could help you. 




MitchFolsom said:


> I sent a guy a PM on some cams for you. They are the single, but it's a cam.


Good job Mitch. Thats the spirit of Archers helping Archers. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParkerBow

RamRock said:


> Its Not Looking GOOD for my PILE OF PEARSON PARTS!!..NO CAMS:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


RamRock sorry the bow is not complete but it's awesome


----------



## fastpassthrough

archery ham said:


> I wish you were lefty so I could help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Mitch. Thats the spirit of Archers helping Archers. :thumbs_up


if you can hang on awhile i will get you taken care of?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I ordered a z-34 yesterday just before I read all of this. Do I have reason to worry or switch my order?


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*id be worried*

about the warranty on the bow, bo wis a great bow, but rather or not if there will be warranty on the bow is the question, i was told they are restructering, i think that is what i was told.LOL


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yeah i feel for those staff shooters*

who were lied to over and over, sometimes the truth works nice, to those who spend lots of there money to shoot tournaments, to be told they would have there bow this day or that day or 3 weeks or whatever i was told so many lies, and they wonder why i am upset, geez no wonder they are going down the tubes, now no one can even get cams for bows and , im guessing they will find a way if they do make it if they will even stand behind warranty on the Pearson line, when they change over. What a shame , they had it all going then this.


----------



## steadyhand

I just can't take all of the misspelled words and bad grammar, maybe this will work on Pearsonguy??


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

This guy is driving me crazy and I don't have a dog in this fight:angry1::shhh: Is there anybody else that can offer me a little encouragement to stick with the z34.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*the bow shoots great*

i can honestly say that, but thats not what ya asked


----------



## MitchFolsom

JohnBSox said:


> This guy is driving me crazy and I don't have a dog in this fight:angry1::shhh: Is there anybody else that can offer me a little encouragement to stick with the z34.


Ignore Ken. He just can't help it. He's S.O.S.

I don't think anyone can tell anybody exactly what will happen. As for your bow, they are great bows, built with great parts. Will it ever break? Hope not. If it does and you need limbs, Barnsdale will be able to make you some- I'd think. They make these.

It's up to you. But the facts are the facts, and it's your money. Go with your instincts and it will work out.


----------



## MitchFolsom

steadyhand said:


> I just can't take all of the misspelled words and bad grammar, maybe this will work on Pearsonguy??


That's funny. Now all you need is a lighter.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Pearsonguy305 said:


> mis spelled words ? i have some grammar for you i just choose not to say it on here. I say what others are scared to say, i mean Men why beat aroudn the bush, for once cant Pearson tell the truth to people . i mean what kinda thing was that richard, can you wait awhile, geez lets see the man spent money to have the bow custom dipped and wants your new cams, and you say, can you wait. question is how long does he have to wait, a week maybe a month, or how long, give the man a straight answer.


All right. I'll do it. Last night in a PM you tried to explain your side. I said no hard feeling. But YOU can't leave it alone. So, I'm through beating around the bush, as you have wished.

SHUT UP!!!!!

Noone care what you think! ALL you do is start trouble. Leave, go home, do something, but please let all the bashing, whining, and complaining stop. It's not working anymore!

PLEASE!!


----------



## fastpassthrough

Can we get a moderator in here please!


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*here thishould shed some light*

on things/Jon McMurray 
Member Join Date: Jan 2007
Posts: 32 

Pearson Archery 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pearson Archery is looking for a company in a similar business or an investment group to come in and take partial or majority ownership. Due to the current economy we will slow down production at Pearson for the next 30 days and will not be able to ship any current model bows. We are in hopes that a company will come forward and we will be able to resume business as normal. All of us at Pearson apologize for any trouble this may bring to its Dealers and Staff Shooters. Post will be made as to the progress of the company.

Best Regards,

Jon McMurray
General Manager
Pearson Archery Inc.


----------



## steadyhand

It's one thing to rant; it's another to do so with such sloppy language, you wouldn't pass a third grade spelling test and AT provides a spell check for you.

It weakens your argument tremendously, because no one wants to take you seriously.

Furthermore, your signature indicates you represent the following:
KandJCockers.com
H & M bowstrings Staff shooter
Southern Woods and Waters Prostaff
Victory Archery National Shooting Staff
Dead Center Archery Staff Shooter 

So, do these companies know you're behaving like a ranting inarticulate moron with their names below every comment you make? I should think they'd want you to at least remove their association with your misspelled rants.

You make your other sponsors look bad and they don't deserve that, do they?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

All I can Say is WOW!!!


----------



## Tecumseh

....whoa. I see some agression.  ...Person makes some great bows. I hope they are not having problems. We need more manufactures out there to keep the options out there.


----------



## steadyhand

Yes - and the AT rules also say you need to be at least 3 foot tall and 8 years old to post, but you break both of those rules, no?

I have a suggestion, perhaps you should take your oven mitts off before you begin typing.


----------



## MitchFolsom

steadyhand said:


> Yes - and the AT rules also say you need to be at least 3 foot tall and 8 years old to post, but you break both of those rules, no?
> 
> I have a suggestion, perhaps you should take your oven mitts off before you begin typing.


That's funny! But if he's left let it be. Please. He makes life difficult.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Now that was funny I don't care what any body says. Although SteadyHand you forgot to put LOL at the end. Some of don't know what that means. But even my 8 year old nows off hand comments where he here's then. He also makes 100's on his spelling test too.


----------



## JAG

*I'm staying*

I'm not jumping ship. If I have a question, I have always got an answer from someone at Pearson. I can certainly understand some of your frustration if you haven't gotten your bow yet. But I do realize that things aren't always perfect, especially in business and i think once a few things happen on the upper level, things will be just fine. I'm grateful for the opportunity they have given me and I plan on sticking it out.


----------



## badbow148

I have never owned anything other than a Pearson since 1988 I really hope things work out. I do not want to jump ship but with this happening I do not know if I will trust them from here on. I really wanted a new TX-4 with the R2B2 cams. It just sucks.


----------



## badbow148

Just sitting here thinking what bow company should I go to or take a chance on, how many more will close from what is happening with the economy. There are 5 on my mind Martin/Hoyt/Mathews/PSE and Bowtech and one I do not trust and two that I thought I would never think I would ever be owning. None have Barnsdale limbs and these are the least likely to ever close. This sucks. Sorry but how I feel.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*it truly is a shame*

cause as i told Carolyn at Pearson yesterday, Pearson has always had great bows, and when i started shooting them , i knew what they had was awesome. what I actually said was and i still stand by it, the z cams were just fine, probally best bow i shot since my ar34 bow when Archery Research was still going. something about a one cam bow, although some 2 cam bows are awesome too, HCA has a great 2 cam bow, also. Im sure the r2b2 cams are awesome, to but that will never be known by me. i was told for 3 months prior to all this drama .i mean it was a diffeerent excuse everytime i called, first it was strings they were wating on, then it was limbs, then it was this and that, the truth wouldve been so much better. so my issue was with how they handled there staff shooters, several have always messaged me in the past about there bows, so i just had to find out the truth , and it took Richard to bring it out, Pearson had no choice but to have Jon make that statement, and it needed posted here, so people would know where they stand with Pearson and there bows ,rather shooting staff or dealers. 
So im sure it will pass and hopefully it will work out so the company can fix all the issues and come out on top. they need to do a serious regrouping , the last thing i told Carolyn was i wish Pearson the best, and that they had great bows, before Richard . and i also stand by that statement.


----------



## Mrwintr

Pearsonguy305 said:


> on things/Jon McMurray
> Member Join Date: Jan 2007
> Posts: 32
> 
> Pearson Archery
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pearson Archery is looking for a company in a similar business or an investment group to come in and take partial or majority ownership. Due to the current economy we will slow down production at Pearson for the next 30 days and will not be able to ship any current model bows. We are in hopes that a company will come forward and we will be able to resume business as normal. All of us at Pearson apologize for any trouble this may bring to its Dealers and Staff Shooters. Post will be made as to the progress of the company.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Jon McMurray
> General Manager
> Pearson Archery Inc.


 OK so the dudes spelling isn't always great and his grammar is off a little too, but this post is the *first real informative piece *I have seen come up in here so far......Maybe Pearsonguy305 has rubbed some people the wrong way, but he has a point....why did they string people along allowing them to order bows and conversion kits that they most likely knew they wouldn't be able to fill? 
Somebody get me they name of the vendor that does their anodizing. Get me their name and I will find out if they are dragging their feet or not getting paid....I would have to guess now that those cams have been at they anodizers for awhile because the bill may not being getting paid...maybe if we can contact them we can convince them to release those cams. Ok, who is the vendor ???


----------



## Deer30

WOW, Richard is like T.O. good at what he does but nobody wants him due to the trouble he brings. I have been watching this thread and almost got a Pearson, but was wondering why they never move in the AT classifieds, I now know.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Deer30 said:


> WOW, Richard is like T.O. good at what he does but nobody wants him due to the trouble he brings. I have been watching this thread and almost got a Pearson, but was wondering why they never move in the AT classifieds, I now know.


I can assure you this has nothing to do with Richard! and Im sure there is a few locals here that will jump in and verify that.
If I paid jim at select for some cams I think I would be calling jim at select and find out why he has not got them or sent them out?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*current economy*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> on things/Jon McMurray
> Member Join Date: Jan 2007
> Posts: 32
> 
> Pearson Archery
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pearson Archery is looking for a company in a similar business or an investment group to come in and take partial or majority ownership. *Due to the current economy we will slow down production at Pearson for the next 30 days and will not be able to ship any current model bows.* We are in hopes that a company will come forward and we will be able to resume business as normal. All of us at Pearson apologize for any trouble this may bring to its Dealers and Staff Shooters. Post will be made as to the progress of the company.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Jon McMurray
> General Manager
> Pearson Archery Inc.



I guess the next 30 days will tell the tail or fate of us Pearson guys.


----------



## selectarchery

fastpassthrough said:


> I can assure you this has nothing to do with Richard! and Im sure there is a few locals here that will jump in and verify that.
> If I paid jim at select for some cams I think I would be calling jim at select and find out why he has not got them or sent them out?


Jim at Select has been waiting for cams since he placed his original order in October. When I get them in, I send them out. If I don't get them in, I can't send them out.


----------



## RT1

i'm no tournament shooter. I just hunt. I called Carolyn yesterday to have my bow sent back due to the camo falling / flaking off. She said they would put a new riser on it and send it back the same day. I'm a little worried that it's going to sit down there and not get done. She assured me that it would get handled. Should i be worried ?

She also mentioned that there has been several groupls in there looking at the company. Lets hope they reorganize and relaunch with some new owners. 

She seemed to try to be reassuring to the fact that if they shut down that they will send my bow back. I'm a little nervous, my luck would be that i lose the bow to their shutting down.

oh and to the pearson 305 guy, dude seriously what are you trying to accomplish with your rants, trashing of certain people? Everyone is trying to take the high road. You are trying to stir the pot for whatever reason. Are you trying to show people that Richard is a lier? Believe me when i tell you this. You are looking like a real ASS on here and if the mods want to give me another warning or more points because i'm calling you out as real jack _ss, fine. I got a feeling that the mods will overlook this reply with a slight grin or atta boy. Who cares if your right or Richard is a person with integrity or isn't. 
Just quit and show your sponsors some respect, if you have any left.????
This thread wasn't started originally for bashing anyone or any company.

Chances are that Pearson will come back, but maybe not. The truth of all this is that people with dedication have lost their jobs, maybe life savings, credit rating, homes, etc. and your *****ing about Richard and some stupid cams and his launching of new breed archery. WHO CARES!
The bigger picture is out there, quit being so matter of fact, so self centered and think about how you can help others. Take the high road and move on!
Sorry mods if i broke some rules, I apologize, but it's been coming.

Good luck to all involved. It's tough out there.


----------



## wvbowhntr

*Whoa....*

I'm not sure how Jim got drug into this. I understand Richard's frustration on the attacks, but I do not doubt Jim's integrity, and I'm sure many others would support me in this. Component shipments from Pearson are out of his control. 
Furthermore, I have, like many others, shot Newberry, HCA, now Pearson, because Richard has made some very positive contributions to these companies, and archery in general. I've had nothing but positive dealings with him either. 
It's amazing how people get so worked up over issues that are entirely out of their control. BTW, Ramrock - what cams do you need?
Dan


----------



## fastpassthrough

wvbowhntr said:


> I'm not sure how Jim got drug into this. I understand Richard's frustration on the attacks, but I do not doubt Jim's integrity, and I'm sure many others would support me in this. Component shipments from Pearson are out of his control.
> Furthermore, I have, like many others, shot Newberry, HCA, now Pearson, because Richard has made some very positive contributions to these companies, and archery in general. I've had nothing but positive dealings with him either.
> It's amazing how people get so worked up over issues that are entirely out of their control. BTW, Ramrock - what cams do you need?
> Dan


Dan sorry if it looks like i have brought Jim into this not so, I'm just trying to get the guy his cams he says he paid Jim and we needed Jim to call in and approove the shipment of cams to him so we could by pass sending them to Jim and just get them to him to help out , you see there are alot of things that go on and really are not as they seem! Parts of since been shipped to jim is what i was told here.


----------



## wvbowhntr

*Understood*

I'm sure Jim will help out however he can. What cams does he need - I've got 28 and 28.5 on bows that I could take off and send him. 
Dan


----------



## RamRock

I just have to say THANKS to everyone involved here,and all the offers iv had to help out.
I do not blame jim , hes a great guy who stands behind what he sells, and has been stuck in the middle of all this going on now, and pearson and richard in perticular, i also understand whats going on there, and i know that EVERYONE involved is trying there best to get things on the right track here, and im sorry for seeming impacient, i just needed some strait answers, for wich iv gotten, now i have alot more confidence, in seeing this bow and other,s finaly get together.:thumbs_up
...............mike


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*Look all i was saying is what others will not*

i asked a question and got no true response, so finally Jon had the gahonas to get on pearson forum and say what the real deal was, and people deserve that, they spend there hard earned money on bows, 

as far as personal attacks, well all i asked is how he claims to have the patent on a cam and be the orignal designer when in fact at least 3 others are claiming same and none of them have a patent yet, and last month richard told me himself and i can dig the message up if needed that Bowzone would be the one next in line that could get the patent. i figured it would be between richard and kevin at elite , but he said it would be bowzone. so im kinda shocked at that , seeing he was claiming to be the orignal designer of the 2 track cam, then he started the attacks on me , this is a open forum and i was asking a question of which he couldnt give the answer to.i mean people have personally attacked me which is why i think mods havent said anything , rules say you arent suppose to attack people due to bad spelling or typing, or grammar, so hmmmmmmmmmmmm. anyways its a wait and see, maybe they can pull out of it in next 30 days, we will see. and i know i come off strong , but its due to me wanting answers and not all the bs , i mean come out and say whats the truth dont beat around the bush, next time.

and to the guy who said the 3 foot comment, well im not tall , but i will say this, this Marine, will show you what a 5'8 Marine can do, its surely not taking garbage from the likes of a wanna be , just man up next time when someone ask you a question , and speak up so we all can hear you. 

Semper Fi


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*hey ram rock*

watch that spelling dude , they will attack you on a personal level, im just joking i have enough brain to figure out what ya was saying. some people dont tho on AT,I have heard many great things about Jim and select, and im sure he will do everything he can to help you. good luck


----------



## selectarchery

RamRock said:


> I just have to say THANKS to everyone involved here,and all the offers iv had to help out.
> I do not blame jim , hes a great guy who stands behind what he sells, and has been stuck in the middle of all this going on now, and pearson and richard in perticular, i also understand whats going on there, and i know that EVERYONE involved is trying there best to get things on the right track here, and im sorry for seeming impacient, i just needed some strait answers, for wich iv gotten, now i have alot more confidence, in seeing this bow and other,s finaly get together.:thumbs_up
> ...............mike


Looks like we've gotten the problem solved and you should be putting your bow together soon...I can't wait to see it all together. That film dip is just plain cool:darkbeer:


----------



## selectarchery

Pearsonguy305 said:


> I have heard many great things about Jim and select, and im sure he will do everything he can to help you. good luck


Thanks, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*yuor welcome Jim*

U have built a big fan base, the word is , YOU ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!, i got a bow to send you i wanna see if we can get a custom paint job on, and navy blue riser fade to burnt orange, what ya think is it possible? Or visa versa


----------



## jwcatto

I just got the email telling of the problems with the company, here are my thoughts..............

The pearson line of bows ROCK, PERIOD!!! End of story as far as the bows go.

It stinks that this is happening but pause for just a second and think like adults. Yes it is possible that we will not get our bows, but these people may be out of a job. I am pretty sure that most of us can cough up the $$$ for a good used bow and keep on shooting. These folks may be filing for unemployment and worrying about making ends meet. In the end, Pearson makes a quality bow and other than some mis-information they have always been good to me. 

I wish all of you the best of luck and I hope for the best for the company and its employees.


----------



## RamRock

selectarchery said:


> Looks like we've gotten the problem solved and you should be putting your bow together soon...I can't wait to see it all together. That film dip is just plain cool:darkbeer:



Sweet, sounds good jim, you will be the first to see it!..:darkbeer:
..mike


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Good to see your getting your Cams RamRock! Jim At Select is awesome to work with!!:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



jwcatto said:


> I just got the email telling of the problems with the company, here are my thoughts..............
> 
> The pearson line of bows ROCK, PERIOD!!! End of story as far as the bows go.
> 
> It stinks that this is happening but pause for just a second and think like adults. Yes it is possible that we will not get our bows, but these people may be out of a job. I am pretty sure that most of us can cough up the $$$ for a good used bow and keep on shooting. These folks may be filing for unemployment and worrying about making ends meet. In the end, Pearson makes a quality bow and other than some mis-information they have always been good to me.
> 
> I wish all of you the best of luck and I hope for the best for the company and its employees.


Well said.


----------



## JUMPMAN

:blah: :blah: :blah:

Time to put this thread to rest before someone get's thrown in time out...


----------

